# 9.0 Earthquake Hits Japan, Tokyo Damaged *Updates*



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

> Japanese television has shown major tsunami damage in northern Japan, following an earthquake that has been upgraded to 8.8.
> 
> Public broadcaster NHK showed cars, trucks, houses and buildings being swept away by the tsunami in Onahama city in Fukushima prefecture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ximm (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just about to post this. 
Hearing that the earthquake is a 8.9 now.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

They also got hit by tsunami?


----------



## Ximm (Mar 11, 2011)

There are lots of tsunami warnings at many places because of the earthquake.

But the damage being done is huge.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw this on Yahoo. Looks like they're handling the situation well. Hoping for the best if and when the next Tsumani(s) hit.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 11, 2011)

I been watching it live on CNN for almost an hour. Just a current of debris, mud, and building on fire taking over the land. Just watched a second wave hit, it just looks horrible.

I got a friend visiting Japan, some friends on the coastal areas nearby, and a friend stationed in Guam. I'm sure they are ok though :-/


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Its a cover up. This is the real culprit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zhJljblPcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoka (Mar 11, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (14 members and 9 guests)



"Oh noes, my weeaboo hometown!"


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2011)

Fortunate thing in this tragic event is that Japan is used to this, having an efficient and well oiled emergency response and earthquake proof buildings.

Any other nation being hit by such a monster quake would be raped hard.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Oda and Araki are safe


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

It's the first time i see a tsunami on TV in live. It's just a terrible event.


----------



## Soul (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit 



Momoka said:


> "Oh noes, my weeaboo hometown!"


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish they can minimize the casualties. Buildings can be rebuild while lives can't be replaced.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Look's like china's wish has just come true.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh good, China is just fine.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 11, 2011)

Nippon


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

SHIT, this better not affect my manga this week.

Edit: Hope Crystal K is alright


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope for the minimal amount of causalities.



Razgriez said:


> Its a cover up. This is the real culprit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zhJljblPcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



More like this guy is pissed


----------



## Hariti (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw this on TV.I have some friends there,I better call them before I start freaking out.



makeoutparadise said:


> kishimoto Please don't die  kishimoto Please don't die  kishimoto Please don't die



These are my thoughts as well.Fingers crossed.And MS's translator is there as well.I hope he is ok.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 11, 2011)

But really, everyone knows that it was the Otaku raging about the bans that caused the Earthquake/Tsunamis


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

:WOW now that's one monster earthquake


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Nature is such troll


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm hoping that the death toll doesn't grow too large.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I hope for the minimal amount of causalities.
> 
> 
> 
> More like this guy is pissed




You did not just post a One Piece character.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

The priority is the citizens of course but i also wonder if the nuclear power plant are safe......


----------



## nipahhh (Mar 11, 2011)

doesnt innera live in japan  ?????


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The priority is the citizens of course but i also wonder if the nuclear power plant are safe......



One near Tokyo is working while another one is shutdown.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

From the looks of it, Northern Japan was hit hardest while the rest of the country wasn't hit as hard or there was minor damage. I don't think there'll be a high death toll.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, seeing that helicopter footage is hella creepy. Mother nature can be a real b--ch....


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Nature is such troll



Nature's way of flushing the toilet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Who knows, maybe Kubo will get some inspiration from this event, to help him make a better goddamn chapter.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

In causalities. Only 1 person thought to be dead. So far...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mostly all farmland hit by the tsunami so far.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2011)

Australia got hit by floods, New Zealand got hit by an earthquake now this


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Australia got hit by floods, New Zealand got hit by an earthquake now this



Anyone smell some major plotting from the people above? It is time that we atoned for our sins come 2012


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing, you are annoying.....


It's the biggest earthquake Japan even face and you only think about your mangas ???? I know i'm on an anime/manga forum but.......


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 11, 2011)

fuck kisame attacked japan


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Cali. doesn't get hit


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Who knows, maybe Kubo will get some inspiration from this event, to help him make a better goddamn chapter.



You're asking for too much here. You'd have a better chance of this disaster resulting in single digit casualty than that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Deaths are estimated to be 1000 with ten times as many injuries. Though Tokyo, most of the city seems fine, the northern areas were hit.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Im more worried about the next events after this.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Aftershocks still hitting... damn....


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

everytime a disaster like this hits japan I pray none of the mangaka get hurt!!



ExoSkel said:


> Look's like china's wish has just come true.





Lionheart said:


> Oh good, China is just fine.



Annnnnnd now it's spring time for China and  Han Chinese!!!  
Mao ze dong is fat and gay!!!
Winter for Tibet and Taiwan!!!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Animesing, you are annoying.....
> 
> 
> It's the biggest earthquake Japan even face and you only think about your mangas ???? I know i'm on an anime/manga forum but.......



Was a joke /sarcasm, and that is the not the only thing that i can think of. Plus I am not the only person who reference a mangaka anywho. But I guess it is kinda hard to tell it on a thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

China is going to be hit hard as are the Koreas by this Tsunami.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 11, 2011)

Even though it gives me some relief knowing that much of the damage was NE Japan, where it's for the most part rural, this upsets me so much. I have friends and host family in Tokyo and Hokkaido, and seeing the damage being done concerns me a lot.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope the people there are safe.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

There's a tsunami warning for the West coast and Alaska.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Honestly, I could care less. I'm only worried about my stock.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 11, 2011)

How awful



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 111 (35 members and 76 guests)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm watching CNN and the damage is pretty awful.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 11, 2011)

Seeing videos of the run-off going into farmland. Damages has to run into the tens possibly hundreds of billions.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

F--k... that water and debris spilling into dry land was kinda hard to watch. I'm sure I even saw some cars getting picked up....


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> They also got hit by tsunami?



An Earthquake was caused, Leading to a tsunami, Fires and landslides, and it was an 8.9. More info 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/wl_nm/us_japan_quake

I pray for everyone to be safe and sound


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 11, 2011)

The videos of the towns under water remind me of Katrina.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> F--k... that water and debris spilling into dry land was kinda hard to watch. I'm sure I even saw some cars getting picked up....



I'm expecting several miles of runoff into the mainland. I mean, I wonder if anybody are in those cars currently...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

A 13ft tsunami that had the power of a jet engine


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty epic. Gotta love burning debris moving at considerable speeds.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

13 Ft doesn't sound high, but it's going across mostly flat farmland...


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, I'm surprised by the number of quakes we've received around the world. But, I'm also worried about my friend in Japan. Luckily she's alive and only has a broken arm. Though, I'm still going to be checking up on her after the tsunami. Hopefully it won't happen.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm expecting several miles of runoff into the mainland. I mean, I wonder if anybody are in those cars currently...



As much as I don't want to believe it, I'm sure there were. Some of them were moving. Hoping it was just my imagination or something.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

and people give us crap for owning SUVs.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

...the fuck


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 11, 2011)

This ought to shift our focus away from the Middle Eat for a while.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> This ought to shift our focus away from the Middle Eat for a while.



Thats cause our precious manga and anime is in danger!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope loss of life was minimal.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm afraid for Kishi


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I hope loss of life was minimal.


You know the casualty is going to be up high....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> and people give us crap for owning SUVs.



Please don't make me chuckle amidst tragedy 

Looking at footage of NHK. Effing boats laying sideways on land. I don't want to think about the scale of the repairs that'll have to take place once this settles. It could take years, _if_ they even _decide_ to repair. Damn.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck, my sake!

FUUUCK! my animu!





Srsly though.. im hoping that casualties are minimal. Dosnt sound like they'll be lucky w/ the economic costs on this one


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

First I was like loljapan, you'll be alright. Now I'm like... ohfuckjapansavethecutebabiesandshityoujusthadtoaffecttheu.sdidn'tyou.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Please don't make me chuckle amidst tragedy
> 
> Looking at footage of NHK. Effing boats laying sideways on land. I don't want to think about the scale of the repairs that'll have to take place once this settles. Damn.



Comedy is the best medicine for bad times.


----------



## Jade (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn....how far has the water reached inland?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Damn....how far has the water reached inland?


The tsunami reached into the farmland. That means it reached into very far...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> You know the casualty is going to be up high....



Yeah, let's hope their preparedness level was high for this sort of thing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 11, 2011)

Capsized boats in the middle of towns.


----------



## Jade (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw a gas plant going up flames. That's going to cause alot of issues.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Comedy is the best medicine for bad times.



true, true.

An oil refinery is pretty much getting effed currently. The firefighters are having trouble just watering down the surrounding buildings.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Mar 11, 2011)

will the manga be postponed? and will kishimoto's next water user get some crazy move? just sayin.


----------



## Ulysses (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn, thats to fucking bad, now we wont possibly get new manga chapters in weeks!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

pictures were just posted of the damages that were caused and my god it's really bad. this is only link i can find. but the damages are brutal..

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Huge-...fires-landslide/ss/events/wl/031111japanquake


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

Weaboos.


----------



## Jade (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit it just exploded...amazing thing to see but how they gonna control that oil plant fire.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope most of mangakas died from that tsunami.

Just for pure lulz and weeaboos rage.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

F--K!!! Oil Refinery just f--king exploded!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

An here i thought Naruto had the 9 Tails under control.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

No remember this anime?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Where you watching this from?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Weaboos.



Seriously. I'm sure not everyones serious about their manga like that but for anyone who is, calm down and go read some new ones until your currents update if it postpones and hope this country gets back on it's feet quickly while you're at it.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

if you guys want a video of the tsunami hitting i found one just in the nick of time. As it stated. it was official live and happening right now. so it said


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Silly 2010'ers. 

News bitch, you don't own a tv? 

theres also google


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Where you watching this from?



I'm assuming many are tuned to CNN. That's what channel I'm on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

The damage is quite extensive. The water piled up like Indonesia in 04 except much much deeper, it went into the mainland quite far, miles in.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> No remember this anime?



Never seen it but its funny how its a 8.0 when the real deal here was a 8.8.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they are helping and were prepared just in case...now they need america to help. Come on USA let's go help japan!


----------



## zapman (Mar 11, 2011)

wow crazy damage  recently had one where i live new zealand


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Looks like they are helping and were prepared just in case...now they need america to help. Come on USA let's go help japan!


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Lets hope Obama doesn't pull a Bush.


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2011)

Eight confirmed dead...


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

also more info




> A Japanese government plane carrying a disaster relief team takes off at Narita International Airport, Chiba prefecture on February 23. Relatives in Japan and South Korea are fearing the worst for 26 students missing in New Zealand after an earthquake turned the Christchurch language school they attended to rubble.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Got statistics in. This earthquake is now calculated to be the 5th strongest earthquake ever recorded by meteorological instruments.

The US forces are gearing up for rescue efforts from Okinawa now.

The gas explosion in Shiba prefecture won't be put out until it goes out by itself.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Mar 11, 2011)

Does it make me a bad person that I'm more concerned about my mangas than Japan ?


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

^yes, I am disgusted.

yikes, terrible.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> Does it make me a bad person that I'm more concerned about my mangas than Japan ?


No, that makes you just a useless weeaboo.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn, yet another aftershock.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

the strongest ever is like 9.1?

Everyone whoring the weaboo term now


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> the strongest ever is like 9.1?


9.5 in Chile


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 11, 2011)

The Kobe earthquake of 1995 was the second worst (by Japan standards  only, not international, after the 1920s earthquake that hit Tokyo and killed about 100,000 people).


Still, wow.....


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Got statistics in. This earthquake is now calculated to be the 5th strongest earthquake ever recorded by meteorological instruments.
> 
> The US forces are gearing up for rescue efforts from Okinawa now.
> 
> The gas explosion in Shiba prefecture won't be put out until it goes out by itself.



o Thank god we're going to go! got and my best friend Rena is in japan! o god i pray she's ok! 

how could you worry about your manga right now! we should worry about everyone in japan! Then we worry about our manga after we know everyone's safe and sound

wow i never knew about this




> Residents light candles to form the date when a powerful earthquake that struck this western port city of Kobe on Jan. 17, 1995, at a park in Kobe, Japan, on Monday Jan. 17, 2011 as they pray for the victims of the quake. In 1995, the magnitude-7.2 quake jolted areas in Kobe, claiming 6,400 people.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

^
9.5 Chile.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Never seen it but its funny how its a 8.0 when the real deal here was a 8.8.



check out the OP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahDx73Zzj6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit, just waves filled with trash


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> the strongest ever is like 9.1?
> 
> Everyone whoring the weaboo term now



It was in Chile in the 1960s and was 9.5

*edit*

Stranded people from the roofs reminiscent of Katrina are also seen


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Death toll is raising, and it's gonna keep raising. I also saw the how powerful the tsunami is on tv. Cars, trucks, debris, swept away like nothing.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was in Chile in the 1960s and was 9.5



Did anyone know the cause of that earthquake?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Ulysses (Mar 11, 2011)

I think i saw a little girl running on the water when the tsunami hit.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> Death toll is raising, and it's gonna keep raising. I also saw the how powerful the tsunami is on tv. Cars, trucks, debris, swept away like nothing.



I guess it's inevitable, it being so big an' all.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching it on CNN....

Damn nature, you Super Scary. 

Hope the casualties don't be too bad in the end. Not looking good right now though.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 11, 2011)

> *Cause of death*	Tsunami



Jesus Christ trolls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Oil refinery exploded about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 11, 2011)

I swear I see little homes in the run off with the cars and boats. Could be people in them.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I can only hope that japanese can reduce the toll to a great extent because they are generally well prepared for such an event


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Jesus Christ trolls.




That's some fucked up shit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Did anyone know the cause of that earthquake?



Tectonic plates? As usual.

15 confirmed dead now.


This earthquake is more than 100 times stronger than the Haiti earthquake by official numbers


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

This looks really bad.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Oil refinery exploded about 10 minutes ago.



hOLY CRAP!! O_O I never saw anything that big of an explosion!!! (next to mythbuster but japan is important right now!!) Good lord! any video of it? God. Wat's the death's now? i really don't want it to keep getting higher


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy fucking shit that explosion.

The death toll from that alone must be pretty large.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

The farmland is now completely submerged and gaslines are on fire underwater.

A problem will be fiery debris like in 1995 coming to swallow neighborhoods


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow this seriously blows.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Jesus Christ trolls.



Heh, what makes that so funny to me is that some fans were obviously keeping a close eye on the page, cuz it was corrected immediately. 

EDIT*
Except for maybe the firefighters, I expect the explosion didn't cost many lives, cuz it was an oil refinery. I'd imagine nobody was around. Though the flying debris can be a big problem.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The farmland is now completely submerged and gaslines are on fire underwater.



Good lord. Oil better stay in it's spot and not go anywhere else! Still after all this. we should all take a moment of silence to those that died in this. and i hope non of my friends or their family or their friends and their familys died.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_Japan's prime minister says there are no reports of radioactive material leaks after quake, tsunami_ - Msnbc


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2011)

There is not that much damage on the buildings considering the high intensity.

Japanese norms in term of buildings conception sure are something.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I am never going to work near an oil rig again


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw this on the news, two things poped into my mind 1. Hope the people are ok 2. Wonder if this will affect the manga/TV series airings. Am very curious what happens there. But yah, mainly hope every one is ok, doesn't look very good though =/


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone needs to stfu about the death toll rising. Its going to happen regardless. And just trying to show you're good nature is quite annoying to see.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUONsvegD-Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii Siren Warns of Tsunami. CNN


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan knows how to prepare for an earthquake considering their history so people on the upper floors of the buildings should be okay for the time being, but there are alot of people who were swallowed up by the Tsunami.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Hawaii Siren Warns of Tsunami. CNN



I was in Hawaii for the Chilean quake last year. Sirens going off in the middle of the night. That was fucked up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Oil refinery exploded about 10 minutes ago.


Holy shit 8.9 is fucking huge I hope the casualties are minimal and I know Japan is well prepared for Earthquakes but not ones of this magnitude.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami watch for British Columbia too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3fUqdGXLbM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

US geog. survey just reported in that at least 18 aftershocks took place after the quake. Damn..


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

18 after shakes. G'damn. Now, I'm even more worried about my friend over there. Especially considering she has a broken arm due to it.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii has moved from a Tsunami watch to a Tsunami warning.

First waves hit here at 3AM


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone needs to stfu about the death toll rising. Its going to happen regardless. And just trying to show you're good nature is quite annoying to see.



I think YOU need to stfu and take your own advice


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

You know shit is bad when there's fires floating on top of water, chasing you down


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 11, 2011)

HOLY FUUUUU-- 

This is horrible.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Google sets up a person-finder site for Japan earthquake.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope you will be alright Nihon


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

I am watching CNN and I just saw what appears to be a whirlpool that formed that seemed over 100 ft wide...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

There's a tsunami warning for at least 19 countries. CNN


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Be safe, Kuya. G-Damn whirlpool going on off the coast. Sure, nature. Add insult to injury.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit, good-bye Los Angeles...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Reports of an Oil tanker washing inland for several miles along with the debris


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> I am watching CNN and I just saw what appears to be a whirlpool that formed that seemed over 100 ft wide...



Yeh i saw that. I was like 

Where in the HELL was that taking place? offshore, at/near the epicenter? Somewhere inland?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Holy shit.



As far as I know that's from another earthquake. That's a pretty famous photo.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUONsvegD-Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


is tat your voice?

omg for second i thought the dude was taking a picture of it. 

man o man. Wat's the death toll now. and how can the prime minister of japan be so calm...That man is just awesome


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

looks like something out of Inception


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

....you gotta be shitting me


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy crap that's insane.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Yeh i saw that. I was like
> 
> Where in the HELL was that taking place? offshore, at/near the epicenter? Somewhere inland?



Who knows. I thought one that size didn't exist but still. It seems like it was next to the coast seeing that a boat was being pulled in.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

This earthquakes power was definitely over 9000.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn...Most damaging natural disaster in 2011, calling it now.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

GODDAMN!! Anyone see tat huge ass landslide/oil crap/watever it was taking over a huge ass field O-o the shit is huge!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

^ That was the farmland being taken over. It was mildly populated too so..


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

yea and the force behind it is just fucking shit up.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> This earthquakes power was definitely over 9000.


God damn it, stop joking. 

Death toll has raised to 18...


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Christ that video of the flaming debris engulfing the farmland is fucking apocalyptic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd be surprised if there were less than a thousand casualties in Hokkaido. I'm expecting atleast 3 to 4


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That was the farmland



thank you for correcting me but damn did you see That!! god tat was like...A giant ass landslide taking an entire state down.....


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> God damn it, stop joking.
> 
> Death toll has raised to 18...


As you wish.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

BREAKING REPORT



> Fukushima I Nuclear Power Plant reports damage and problems with their cooling system. Emergency diesel power engines have apparently stopped.



(Source NHK, reposted)


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami Warning has been announced for coast of California 

*A Tsunami Warning means that all coastal residents in the warning area who are near the beach or in low-lying regions should move immediately inland to higher ground and away from all harbors and inlets including those sheltered directly from the sea.*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Effing 20+ countries undergoing tsunami warnings. Jeez.... this is big, people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Natural Gas and Liquid Hydrogen plants are also leaking


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> BREAKING REPORT
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



That doesn't sound good.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Tsunami Warning has been announced for coast of California
> 
> *A Tsunami Warning means that all coastal residents in the warning area who are near the beach or in low-lying regions should move immediately inland to higher ground and away from all harbors and inlets including those sheltered directly from the sea.*



Thank goodness I'm in mid-city, near downtown L.A.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> That doesn't sound good.



Im really hoping their backup / safety measures are still working, or will work. A nuc. plant explosion is the LAST thing they need to complicate all this shit 


Edit : just reported that one of the aftershocks was 6.4

a freaking 6.4 AFTERSHOCK. Geez..


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Tsunami Warning has been announced for CA



Better be shitting me! i live in CA and i'm scared for my life!! 

Good lord now wonder i got a nose bleed in the morning. Something bad was going to happen today but i didn't see it. i knew my nose bleed was an omen! damn it! god i'm going to pray all nite for japan and CA and hawaii and whoever else!!


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 11, 2011)

I know Kubo is safe becayse Kubo can't be killed by an earthquake or a tsunami.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> Thank goodness I'm in mid-city, near downtown L.A.


Wait i live downtown LA! is that a safe zone!! please tell me T_T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

The quake is in a really bad place for Japan but other than a few pacific island it's doubtful any other country will be majorly effected. The Americas are too far away (The Chile earthquake last years was more powerful than this but only one inch high when it hit asia).

Everyone else that might be hit will have several hours of warning time, plus diminished power due to to distance.

I doubt anyone will need disaster relief other than Japan itself and maybe some small pacific island nations I don't know the name of.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Wait i live downtown LA! is that a safe zone!! please tell me T_T



I'm sure it is, we don't leave near the ocean, then again santa monica isn't that far from us.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Bah I dont have cable and I wanna watch CNN but the damn stream was laggy as hell. Aljazeera works fine though.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Wait i live downtown LA! is that a safe zone!! please tell me T_T



Far inland. Should be fine.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'm sure it is, we don't leave near the ocean, then again santa monica isn't that far from us.



Not as close as PCh and malibu. -hugs you- i luv you for telling me...wait we live pretty close don't we?



Eki said:


> Far inland. Should be fine.



O god it better be! or i'll slap someone! and i promise i will...-goes to a my friend and slaps him-


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

I seriously doubt it'll have any power by the time it reaches LA.

Just don't stand by the sea.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I seriously doubt it'll have any power by the time it reaches LA.
> 
> Just don't stand by the sea.



We both know there's going to be handfull of idiots standing on the beach, pointing and slackjawed 

As you say, there shouldnt be a serious threat to our west coast.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 11, 2011)

How terrible. I guess it's a blessing in disguise that they have experience with this. If the houses weren't built to withstand earthquakes...

We're so damn lucky here in Central Europe. I think the worst (recent) natural disasters Germany suffered were the floods in 2002 and 2010.
We don't have to fear tsunamis, usually don't have strong earthquakes, etc.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Philippine officials order eastern coastal areas evacuated in expectation of tsunami after Japan quake


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

OH FUCK!! Fukushima nuclear reactor 1 meltdown!!!

There is a nuclear leak in the power plant


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The quake is in a really bad place for Japan but other than a few pacific island it's doubtful any other country will be majorly effected. The Americas are too far away (The Chile earthquake last years was more powerful than this but only one inch high when it hit asia).
> 
> Everyone else that might be hit will have several hours of warning time, plus diminished power due to to distance.
> 
> I doubt anyone will need disaster relief other than Japan itself and maybe some small pacific island nations I don't know the name of.



having looked at a map I'd like to revise this somewhat in that the Philippines and northern Indonesia are in bad positions.

Still, they have warning time, unlike with the India Ocean Tsunami.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> OH FUCK!! Fukushima nuclear reactor 1 meltdown!!!
> 
> There is a nuclear leak in the power plant



There's a diff between a leak and a meltdown. But where are you seeing this? cnn isnt saying anything about it yet.

And the USA west coast / canada just got our offical tsunami warning.

Be safe, people. Be safe


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii is on watch...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> OH FUCK!! Fukushima nuclear reactor 1 meltdown!!!
> 
> There is a nuclear leak in the power plant


 And it keeps getting worse.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> OH FUCK!! Fukushima nuclear reactor 1 meltdown!!!
> 
> There is a nuclear leak in the power plant



A leak is bad but a meltdown is unlikely, they have a ton of safety measures for these things.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> OH FUCK!! Fukushima nuclear reactor 1 meltdown!!!
> 
> There is a nuclear leak in the power plant



WTF YOU SERIOUS!?!! PIctures of video of anyting!!!

God now i wanna do this to the stupid earthquake for cause all this -puts an image of the word earthquake running as i chase it wit a mace- 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYLtVf3n2BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

At least there is warning for other densely populated regions. California and Hawaii should have no trouble. 

Taiwan is coming up shortly, hopefully everyone had time to prepare.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 11, 2011)

yea heard of this in breaking news al jazeera.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Whos saying there is a leak? Only news Ive seen is the plants are fine and normally go into shut down during an emergency such as this.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Japan deserved this you know


Why ??


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Japan deserved this you know



And give us a good damn reason y they deserve it. if not
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNuP674T0w[/YOUTUBE]


So wat's the news on death tolls now? i lost track


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't feed the troll, guys.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

> Japan has felt 13 aftershocks over 6.0 magnitude so far. 4.5 quake measured in Hawaii


**


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

the live feed is just shocking


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_Abnormality reported at Fukushima nuclear plant_ is all I found.


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

oh ok, i thought the reactor melted down, good thing it didnt


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Taiwan estimated to be hit in 10 min.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Funny, Al Jaazera mentioned a nuclear melt down on their screen text.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii to experience a 6 foot wave at 3 am local time, ala 8 am eastern time


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> **



Wait are you saying tat just happen now!?! then if by estimation from the time it hit hawaii to california. and to hit downtown LA, it would be around either 2 am or 2:30 or maybe 1:46am to feel it. giving us a little thought making the earthquake a 2.3 or 2.6 maybe lower to a 1.8 or so


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, sure...an earthquake. Don't believe this bullshit!


We all know who's really behind this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zhJljblPcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Heloves (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> And give us a good damn reason y they deserve it. if not
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNuP674T0w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> So wat's the news on death tolls now? i lost track



No hear me out... just like America is paying for being douchebags to the world a.k.a the Katrina disaster ......... I feel that Japan is paying for what they did to China during the early generations ...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The death toll is at least @ a total of 5...so far. - Msnbc


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Funny, Al Jaazera mentioned a *nuclear melt down* on their screen text.


 That scared the mess out of me glad it didn't happen.


----------



## Alien (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> No hear me out... just like America is paying for being douchebags to the world a.k.a the Katrina disaster ......... I feel that Japan is paying for what they did to China during the early generations ...



retard           .


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Just revised the quake strength to 8.8


Thank god it didnt turn out to actually be 8.9


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

It's completely pointless at the moment to count the death toll. The total death toll is always counted after the disaster is pretty much gone, which would take weeks to count.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

> No hear me out... just like America is paying for being douchebags to the world a.k.a the Katrina disaster ......... I feel that Japan is paying for what they did to China during the early generations ...



Yeah thats dumb.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like I won't be going to bed tonight :/


----------



## Netorie (Mar 11, 2011)

Bout time the Ring of Fire became super active, but this is just ridiculous, all those people.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

A week? Really? I remember they were still counting bodies in Haiti after two months.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

has been confirmed to be completely destroyed by authorities, no information about casualties so far.

Since nobody wants to click on the link, that city / area had a population of 77,000 people and was completely destroyed. We saw some of the pictures earlier on the stream.


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestobearetard is a terrible member


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm averaging somewhere around 60 to 70 thousand considering Kurihara is a fairly rural region


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Think of all the stray pets that will have died


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

So no hopes of repair for Miyagi? I feared as much....


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> No hear me out... just like America is paying for being douchebags to the world a.k.a the Katrina disaster ......... I feel that Japan is paying for what they did to China during the early generations ...



So everyone in America is just a dick?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> So no hopes of repair?


The farmland is completely destroyed beyond repair. Once the salt water takes over fertile farmland, that farmland is considered completely useless.

This is going to seriously effect japan's agriculture economy.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> has been confirmed to be completely destroyed by authorities, no information about casualties so far.
> 
> Since nobody wants to click on the link, that city / area had a population of 77,000 people and was completely destroyed. We saw some of the pictures earlier on the stream.





> As of 2011, the city has an estimated population of 0 and a population density of 0 persons per km?.



 This is terrible


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Think of all the stray pets that will have died



Thats going to be another issue. Bio-contamination just from rotting bodies (human or animal) is going to be a fucking mess in the hardest hit area's.

And look at that refinery burn.. wow..


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> has been confirmed to be completely destroyed by authorities, no information about casualties so far.
> 
> Since nobody wants to click on the link, that city / area had a population of 77,000 people and was completely destroyed. We saw some of the pictures earlier on the stream.



That is absolutely shocking.

All I can say is, I hope they had good evacuation procedures prepared, and managed to get as many people out of there as possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

They won't be able to put out that fire. Its going to have to burn itself out, which could take weeks to months


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> No hear me out... just like America is paying for being douchebags to the world a.k.a the Katrina disaster ......... I feel that Japan is paying for what they did to China during the early generations ...



wtf are you on? That was in the past. But you did forget japan was bombed 2 times remember? I felt really bad after hear that and they suffered too much. Now a huge ass earthquake takes place and you want them to suffer more! why do you want to just hate on japan if they didn't do anything to you.


God if i go to the restroom and have to take a piss and the earthquake happens and i just so happen to miss the toilet...I'm blaming that shit on the dog


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Wikipedia can be edited by anyone.


----------



## Heloves (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> So everyone in America is just a dick?



Mostly yes


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami warning announced for the coast of California.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

theres a live ustream going on


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The farmland is completely destroyed beyond repair. Once the salt water takes over fertile farmland, that farmland is considered completely useless.
> 
> This is going to seriously effect japan's agriculture economy.



S--t.... Feared as much as soon as we saw the footage of that run-off.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2011)

You just know the death toll is going to be insane.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The farmland is completely destroyed beyond repair. Once the salt water takes over fertile farmland, that farmland is considered completely useless.
> 
> This is going to seriously effect japan's agriculture economy.



... ... ...Terrible.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> has been confirmed to be completely destroyed by authorities, no information about casualties so far.
> 
> Since nobody wants to click on the link, that city / area had a population of 77,000 people and was completely destroyed. We saw some of the pictures earlier on the stream.



as it states in te wiki



> As of 2008, the city has an estimated population of 77,012 and a population density of 95.7 persons per km?. The total area is 804.93 km?. Previously a district consisting of nine towns and one village,
> 
> Soon after the 2011 Sendai earthquake and tsunami of March 11, 2011 the Japan Meteorological Agency estimated that the town had been completely destroyed



My god That is beyond shocking...Wat's going to happen to that land?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Aftermath in the destroyed regions:


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2011)

oh that poor kitty


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope the US forces there prevent NK from pulling any shit after things have settled down a bit. Call me a super cynic, but i wouldnt put it past them..

And that debris pic.. fucking a'.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 11, 2011)

That translator's quivering voice, just . . .


----------



## mugenmarv (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn blackbeard!!!!!! He just got the new fruit and now doing this 

Sry if lame joke, damn I hope Oda, and all other are fine.​


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Taiwan "dodge a bullet" according to CNN. Waves aren't nearly as high in most areas, even taking into account their distance, they got off pretty easy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I hope the US forces there prevent NK from pulling any shit after things have settled down a bit. Call me a super cynic, but i wouldnt put it past them..
> 
> And that debris pic.. fucking a'.



Against Japan?

Unlikely.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami is arriving at taiwan now. Reports say the waves are barely noticable right -now- , but no clue how its going to play out later


----------



## Netorie (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my god that looks completely terrible. 

And what is the point in trying to guage the damage so early on? All the news stations are going insane with it, knowing there are going to be countless severe aftershocks for the next few days/weeks.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard a Tsunami hit but the radio station I'm listening to has barely said anything about it. I didn't know it was this bad....... wow. Shitty British media.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Mostly yes


  The failure is strong with you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

> Japan PM to issue Nuclear Emergency Statement - - AFP



This is not a fake or mistaken news bulletin like I previously posted.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> I heard a Tsunami hit but the radio station I'm listening to has barely said anything about it. I didn't know it was this bad....... wow. Shitty British media.



The BCC is reporting nothing but this


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Aftermath in the destroyed regions:



OMG SOMEONE SAVE That CAT!

So if Kurihara, Miyagi population went to 0...does that mean that everyone made it out quickly...or...did something happen to everyone?


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRI9t72U4Wk&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> OMG SOMEONE SAVE That CAT!
> 
> *So if Kurihara, Miyagi population went to 0...does that mean that everyone made it out quickly...or...did something happen to everyone?*



If this was information from wikipedia it is most likely untrue. It's better to know and wait after this disaster has ended to see. Though, I suspect many lives will be lost, sadly.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

They just threw out these figures :

Worst quake to hit japan in 140 years, 7th worse quake in reported world history (from what i understand)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> OMG SOMEONE SAVE That CAT!
> 
> So if Kurihara, Miyagi population went to 0...does that mean that everyone made it out quickly...or...did something happen to everyone?



I think destroyed means the town has been wrecked or is some translations and news hype.

Seriously, a government is unlikely to say "A town has been destroyed" in the midst of the disaster, it'll just created more panic.

Most people will have probably survived.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> OMG SOMEONE SAVE That CAT!
> 
> So if Kurihara, Miyagi population went to 0...does that mean that everyone made it out quickly...or...did something happen to everyone?







> *"We were shaken so strongly for a while that we needed to hold on to something in order not to fall," said an official at the local government of the hardest-hit city of Kurihara in Miyagi prefecture.
> 
> "We couldn't escape the building immediately because the tremors continued... City officials are now outside, collecting information on damage," she told AFP by telephone.*




I'm not sure how this could be possible if the city were completely destroyed.

There seems to be a lot of hyperbole.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

I was reading up on quakes and one that caught my eye.



> Starquake
> 
> A starquake is an astrophysical phenomenon that occurs when the crust of a neutron star undergoes a sudden adjustment, analogous to an earthquake on Earth. This is thought to be the source of the giant gamma ray flares that are produced approximately once per decade from soft gamma repeaters. Starquakes are thought to be caused by huge stresses exerted on the surface of the neutron star produced by twists in the ultra-strong interior magnetic fields.
> 
> The largest recorded starquake occurred on the ultracompact stellar corpse (magnetar) SGR 1806-20. It released gamma rays equivalent to 1036 kW in intensity. This starquake occurred 50,000 light years away; had it occurred within ten light years of Earth, it would have caused a mass extinction.[citation needed]


----------



## Dango (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm in the 6 hour radius, shouldn't be too bad right?
someone explain to me what DART means? and what the yellow dots are?


any news update on taiwan besides them dodging the bullet?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't get AFP up so from Twitter:



> adriennemong Adrienne Mong
> Fukushima Nuclear Power Plant's cooling system not working. Emergency state announced. 1740JST #Japan #quake via @_nat_en + @limlouisa





> Aetherling Tutu
> According to news, a nuclear power plant in Onagawa, Japan is on fire. This is bad. Very bad. #japan





> ohboywhatashot oh boy what a shot
> BREAKING: Fukushima Nuclear Power Plant's cooling system not working. Emergency state announced. 1740JST #Japan #quake


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Can't get AFP up so from Twitter:




Oh fuck this.

What's the worst possible outcome of this? Is a nuclear explosion possible?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

5th strongest since they started recording them in 1900, and the strongest japan has felt since.

They can't have any accurate figures before the 1900s because there were no recording devices then


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Kishi and his family will be okay ....>.< and ofcourse everyone else in japan too.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2011)

Dango said:


> i'm in the 6 hour radius, shouldn't be too bad right?
> someone explain to me what DART means? and what the yellow dots are?
> 
> 
> any news update on taiwan besides them dodging the bullet?



You should be experiencing it shortly. 

If you are more than probably 10 or 15 feet above sea level, I'd imagine you will be fine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Apparently fire broke out in Onagawa nuclear power plant.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Can't get AFP up so from Twitter:



Ah, seems im not the only one who tried that.


Anyway, seems more and more like a worst case scenario.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

There was a report about their being a abnormality earlier.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

Dango said:


> i'm in the 6 hour radius, shouldn't be too bad right?
> someone explain to me what DART means? and what the yellow dots are?
> 
> 
> any news update on taiwan besides them dodging the bullet?



not much except that the bullet may not have been completely dodged. They're waiting for another 2 hours to see if it gets any worse, but as of now, they're still in the clear.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3fUqdGXLbM&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

> QUAKE/JAPAN-NUCLEAR (URGENT)
> 
> TOKYO, March 11 (Reuters) - A fire broke out at Tohoku Electric Power Co's Onagawa nuclear plant in northeastern Japan following Friday's major earthquake, Kyodo news agency said.
> 
> ...



POSSIBLE NUCLEAR MATERIAL LEAK IN JAPAN.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Nuclear plants dont really explode when they melt down. When they melt down all that happens is things heat up to the point where things melt and the rods become exposed and spew out their radiation. This may(and probably will) cause fires.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Nuclear plants dont really explode when they melt down. When they melt down all that happens is things heat up to the point where things melt and the rods become exposed and spew out their radiation. This may(and probably will) cause fires.


Uhhhh, no... Chernobyl nuclear power plant already proved it otherwise.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 11, 2011)

So they don't know for sure if the plant is leaking or not, correct? I'm not getting much from the news and my web is screwing up.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_Kyodo News is reporting that a fire has broken out in a turbine building at Onagawa nuclear power plant in Miyagi prefecture in the wake of today's earthquake._ - Guardian.co.uk


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami warning issued for the entire U.S. west coast. CNN.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Uhhhh, no... Chernobyl nuclear power plant already proved it otherwise.



It would be like a dirty bomb not a real atomic bomb going off. The fall out is definitely equal to a nuclear weapon though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Wonder how bad this is going to effect the world economy down the line, since japan is one of the world super-powers in that regard


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

I swear I heard the prime minister say that there was no leak from the nuclear power plant; hope that is what I really did hear. 

Thoughts go out to all the people affected

edit
Sadly it seems i was wrong


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_BBC is now reporting the death toll has risen to 26._


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Translation: "The government has stated that they will declare a state of nuclear emergency due to concerns that a nuclear power plant has leaked radiation. It is suspected that the Fukushima #1 Reactor is being referred to. This is the first time that this declaration has been made."


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

BBC's saying no leak currently.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _BBC is now reporting the death toll has risen to 26._



I dont see why they bother telling us each and every death especially since we will be expecting a few zeros behind that 26 here soon.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRI9t72U4Wk&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]



wow that looks like a scene from godzilla movie or something...


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3fUqdGXLbM&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]


Glad they are safe...but his room is all messed up now  
time to clean up again


ExoSkel said:


> Uhhhh, no... Chernobyl nuclear power plant already proved it otherwise.



shall we get mythbuster to prove that for us all!

So now death toll is 26. As for economy, The damages and repairs are going to cost alot of money. Question is how much will it be for them


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

New footage of whats left of sendai. fuck all..

Looks like 1st, 2nd floors are submerged, ships are laying jumbled against the buildings that are still standing.. just saw somebody waving at the helipcopter w/a white sheet..


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 11, 2011)

They just showed a live statement of our foreign minister Guido Westerwelle. He said that Germany offers its aid to Japan if they require it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Indonesia is just now aware of the Tsunami warnings?!


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 11, 2011)

Well..... definitely not going to bed tonight.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope for the minimum casualties and that the reports about Kurihara being destroyed were exaggerated, although it was indeed the hardest hit city.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Indonesia is just now aware of the Tsunami warnings?!



WTF!?! First Taiwan, then hawaii, then west coast USA, then canada, now indonsia!?! who's next!?!


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _BBC is now reporting the death toll has risen to 26._



There is no real point in reporting this, we won't know the "estimated" Death toll for weeks.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2011)

4 Nuke plants have been successfully shut down.

Taiwan is being cautious, but it currently not in an emergency.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

my friend just send me a picture of her home taken on the news...Yea...it's the middle one of fire...Poor girl lost some of her stuff but her family and friends are fine,


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Already talking about economic impact. Japan's stock market is falling (no suprise) and it seems other markets around the world are falling suit.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw this on CNN. This is horrible. 

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> WTF!?! First Taiwan, then hawaii, then west coast USA, then canada, now indonsia!?! who's next!?!



Even though one direction is usually hit hardest, earthquakes in the sea usually cause waves on all sides. That means every island or coast in the ocean that was hit will feel it. That includes all the way down south in south america, even down to the artic will feel it in some fashion, also up in alaska

Beijing felt the tremors themselves


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even though one direction is usually hit hardest, earthquakes in the sea usually cause waves on all sides. That means every island or coast in the ocean that was hit will feel it. That includes all the way down south in south america, even down to the artic will feel it in some fashion, also up in alaska



Damn that's alot of places. but south america and all will barily be feeling it. South America is going to be just like this video while they are all asleep
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuRiGTVfMZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for everyone.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_U.S. Geological Survey says at least 27 aftershocks above magnitude of 5 have hit Japan since 8.9-magnitude earthquake._


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if Malaysia is safe from the Tsunami?  I need to knowwww


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for everyone.



Daylight will just let the survivors see the devestation better


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _U.S. Geological Survey says at least 27 aftershocks above magnitude of 5 have hit Japan since 8.9-magnitude earthquake._



And I thought 18 aftershocks was bad.


----------



## Lolitalush (Mar 11, 2011)

Just woke up and saw this on YT.

This is so horrible. I hope they save as many people as possible.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for everyone.



I hope so too. It's like 2:25am and i think i'm going to hit the hay for now. All My buds in japan send me e-mails and text telling me every single one of them are perfectly safe and sound and i'm glad. I will come back to see results everyone. So send me a pm of all the results of this aftermath, I pray for all of you to sleep well and i pray for those people and animals are safe. 

Good nite


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Expected tsunami arrival times CA: San Pedro 8:32am, Santa Monica 8:39am, Newport Beach 8:45am.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Daylight will just let the survivors see the devestation better



That's not what I meant.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Expected tsunami arrival times CA: San Pedro 8:32am, Santa Monica 8:39am, Newport Beach 8:45am.



Good lord now your giving me nightmares! Great...Just..wait i'm in downtown LA, i'm safe...but my friends at SAnta Monica...Are not...better give all a call....anymore news? like wat about the earthquake. when will it reach LA/Dowtown/Santa Monica and all


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Good lord now your giving me nightmares! Great...Just..wait i'm in downtown LA, i'm safe...but my friends at SAnta Monica...Are not...better give all a call....anymore news? like wat about the earthquake. when will it reach LA/Dowtown/Santa Monica and all



Calm down, you won't get a tsunami, just a big wave.

Only countries which could get seriously hit are parts of Russia, Canada and Alaska, Taiwan, the Philippines, Indonesia and Papua new guinea. But really I wouldn't expect any of them to get anything even remotely as bad as Japan's waves. There probably won't be any casualties outside of Japan.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Mixed information on the nuclear plants on CNN. The guy in Japan says there are potential problems mentioned earlier in this thread and according to the International Atomic Agency the 4 plants closest to the epicenter have safely shut down.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Calm down, you won't get a tsunami, just a big wave.



Little info on me, If a big wave came and i was dragged in it. i would drown. I can't swim for crap. but Thanks for at least calming me down a bit in saying it's a wave. Still, Beachs, harbors and alot of places are closing, man it's going to be surpring to read and hear about this tomorrow morning


----------



## Netorie (Mar 11, 2011)

The waves shouldn't be too terrible once they reach CA. As far as it will have to travel, they usually weaken in size at that far of a distance.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

No worries, I can't swim either. We're in this together.


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

the waves are going to be 2.3 feet higher than usual on the cali coast, nothing to worry about


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The waves are expected @ 6FT or 7ft high. - Msnbc 

Hawaii??


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Netorie said:


> The waves shouldn't be too terrible once they reach CA.





Gabies said:


> the waves are going to be 2.3 feet higher than usual on the cali coast, nothing to worry about





> the potential exists for a tsunami 3 feet or less in Southern and Central California."
> 
> Tsunamis less than 3 feet would cause damage only at the local harbors, caused by strong currents entering and exiting for several hours.



Yea seems i'm good in a way and so are my friends. Guess i'll sleep well tonite. Someone pm me the aftermath info of all this. And i'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

5:37 AM eastern time here, I'm gonna call it a night.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my god this is terrible 

I hope everyone manages to survive.
Not Japan  Not Japan  
Fuck this


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

2:39 AM here. I'm going to head off to bed as well.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Reports from the Japan Prime Minister saying there are no reports of any radioactive leaks. -CNN


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Now they are saying a small 4. - something quake hit hawaii sometime after the 8.9 that hit japan.


----------



## dcs23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lets help ... i wanna help .. :-/


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my god, as if it couldn't go any worse than this 

Why Japan why Japan?!
What have they done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

6 meter waves by 8 AM eastern time Hawaii


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to help too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Oh my god, as if it couldn't go any worse than this
> 
> Why Japan why Japan?!
> What have they done.



killing countless dolphins and whales ofcourse.

:ho


not fucking japan and I was planning to go there next year. I doubt they will have recovered by then.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Mar 11, 2011)

Wtf
Yesterday I told a friend that there surely will be heavy earthquakes in California and Japan in a couple of years and now that... 

Well I hope there aren`t too many casualities! At least the nuclear power plants are shut down now...


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

At least 35 people have been confirmed dead. :[

8.9 Earthquake.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

This sucks so bad. I feel like this is the worst day of the year already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

35 is just a starting point, they won't be finished counting for weeks


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _more_


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

Poor Japan! D:


----------



## blue berry (Mar 11, 2011)

holyshitonastick 

How many kms did the water come into land?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel so terrible right now


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

a 23 foot wave,  we don't know how much water, but it came in 30 to 40 miles inland


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Oh my god, as if it couldn't go any worse than this
> 
> Why Japan why Japan?!
> What have they done.



It happened to them a long time ago. I guess history repeats itself ne?


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 11, 2011)

This is some serious shit 

Thank god I don't live near a fault line.




Zabuza said:


> Oh my god, as if it couldn't go any worse than this
> 
> Why Japan why Japan?!
> What have they done.



well the biggest reason is because Japan an island formed by a fault line.

It's basically asking for earthquakes. Same with California.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg No ,I have so many friends in Japan! 
dont die on us writers producers aswell!


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

for all those wondering why japan was hit, japan lies on a seismic hotspot, the ring of fire passes by the japanese coast and a continental divide does as well


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _casualities_ 












But to be serious, I hope they won't be much.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _casualities_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the horror! Why did it have to happen to someone's creepy anime figurine collection?


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

This has been recorded as Japan's strongest Earthquake in history and the second most powerful Earthquake in World History. The first was 9.1.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2011)

horrible what happened


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Kazumi Saitama said:


> This has been recorded as Japan's strongest Earthquake in history and the second most powerful Earthquake in World History. The first was 9.1.



No. Japan's strongest since they were first recorded in 1900, 5th strongest in the world since they were first recorded.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

So many sad numbers


----------



## blackbird (Mar 11, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _casualities_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the first time in history... thanks to the availability of high-tech gadgets and cameras in society... we're able to document the true extent of a large-scale tragedy. *sniff*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

This is very sad news, I hope everyone I know is alive and safe.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2011)

dayum. mother nature is a bitch


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No. Japan's strongest since they were first recorded in 1900, 5th strongest in the world since they were first recorded.





> Japan's worst previous quake was in 1923 in Kanto, an 8.3-magnitude temblor that killed 143,000 people, according to USGS. A 7.2-magnitude quake in Kobe city in 1996 killed 6,400 people.



The strongest recorded Earthquake in World History was a 9.1.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 11, 2011)

If this were any other country most of you wouldn't give a shit and this thread wouldn't even get half as many replies

Just pointing that out


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Lie. 
I always feel terrible when natural disasters happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't tell others what they would or would not feel, if you don't give a shit you don't have to comment about other's giving a shit



Kazumi Saitama said:


> The strongest recorded Earthquake in World History was a 9.1.




This has nothing to do with my point


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah your right,a
any of yous useless fodders,if you are in japan and recognise a mangaka,dont hestitate and throw yourself at human life tube.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2011)

its bad but still doesnt seem like its 8.9 level. i mean from the sound of things sounds about 7-7.9 area


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you know how big an 8.9 earthquake is? That is seismically 100 times stronger than Haiti's earthquake, remember that? In terms of energy output its more like 1000x stronger 

The only reason your saying that is because Haiti's buildings were a deathtrap waiting to happen. If Japan had not been prepared, the building blocks would have fell down just as easily, with or without the Tsunami


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> This has nothing to do with my point



Pardon me, 9.5 was the strongest. This is ranked 7th. Wikipedia FTW. Lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> If this were any other country most of you wouldn't give a shit and this thread wouldn't even get half as many replies
> 
> Just pointing that out


What's going to happen to my animu? 

In all seriousness though, that's really unfortunate, the tragedy, I mean. And to think that I'm in a country near Japan and it scares me like hell.

Hearing about few deaths (so far) is an incredible feat in itself despite the massive damage shown on TV. Earthquake = serious fucking business for the Japanese.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _more_


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Who cares about that.
It's not because of the rank that the damaged will be done or undone.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 11, 2011)

here's another vid of the damage

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80CH_XkpSCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Who cares about that.
> It's not because of the rank that the damaged will be done or undone.



I agree. I am upset. :[


----------



## blue berry (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm blaming haarp


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Will they need volunteer help from the outside?
I might actually do this.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 11, 2011)

best wishes to everyone in japan
natures just fucking shit up


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 11, 2011)

Now there is a scare in my area.  Right now only the airport got hit by a little water, but I might miss days of work due to potential damage.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is such a racist shit hole I couldn't careless.

Minorities affected will be shunned of any kind of compensation by it's government.

But none of you will know or care about that.



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 110 (30 members and 80 guests)



lol


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What's going to happen to my animu?
> 
> .



Looks like there won't be any chapters and episodes for the next couple of weeks....


==========

Dammit this is even bigger than the 2008 China's earthquake....Please...Please let Japan pull through this.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> its bad but still doesnt seem like its 8.9 level. i mean from the sound of things sounds about 7-7.9 area


that's because the epicenter of this quake was 400km offshore i believe.

also, this is insane and unreal:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

If one doesn't have anything constructive to say i'd suggest one not come to the thread, MbS


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokyo tv stations should be set on fire.
These people would lose their life aswell on this forum


----------



## Garudo (Mar 11, 2011)

Came home from work and saw it on the news... 
Sometimes, Mother Nature can be a major bitch


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> If one doesn't have anything constructive to say i'd suggest one not come to the thread, MbS



You know she is kind of right. There is still people in Kobe (Kobe's earthquake) wich house aren't repaired and now they have enormous debt.

And the government/Insurance company just doesn't care.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 11, 2011)

Just natural selection in action I suppose.

In all seriousness, at least it happened to a developed nation as opposed to a developing nation where the death toll would have been far higher.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 11, 2011)

Sad news 

I'm worried.


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 11, 2011)

china this your chance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

> * Asian stock markets plunged*, with Tokyo diving 1.72 percent and Hong Kong losing 1.55 percent, while shares sank 1.17 percent in New Zealand, where a fatal quake had killed hundreds in Christchurch last month.
> 
> In late morning European deals, the London market lost 0.65 percent, Frankfurt dived 1.07 percent and Paris shed 1.03 percent in value.
> 
> *The biggest loser in Europe was the insurance sector,* which tumbled as traders worried over the prospect of costly claims from the earthquake -- which was the most powerful ever recorded in Japan.



 Looks like this will also have a major economical impact...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Heart goes to them.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 11, 2011)

The real and overwhelming concern of people posting in this thread: not the people dead or now homeless but Anime.

Good to know people have thie priorities in order.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

You can't blame 15 year old twats for making useless comments.

When this shit happens in their country then I'd like to see the smart ass comments.


----------



## Juno (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like a nuclear reactor failed to cool as well. Hopefully this won't be disaster piled on disaster.

Also, kindly fuck off with your anime, guys. Whole towns have been swept away.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 11, 2011)

MbS said:


> The real and overwhelming concern of people posting in this thread: not the people dead or now homeless but Anime.
> 
> Good to know people have thie priorities in order.


not everyone here is like that, thank god.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 11, 2011)

Arinna said:


> Looks like there won't be any chapters and episodes for the next couple of weeks....


I'm actually surprised that people are actually worried about this in other places on the net. It's like the earthquake was the second coming of Ishihara. 

To them: Grow up, people. Just watch the news and it's really not a good time to be thinking of your animu.



DragonSlayer said:


> that's because the epicenter of this quake was 400km offshore i believe.
> 
> also, this is insane and unreal:


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm really astonished and feel even worse when I read these comments with people more worried about their favourite manga or anime.

Please grow up. People are suffering in Japan at the moment.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Even In japan there are people who are "joking" on that.. Heck there is even a photogrpahy of a man who just went to buy some doujinshi...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 11, 2011)

So apparently a ship with at least 100 people was swept away, so we can expect the death toll to rise to 140. 

Also, if I see one more anime comment...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Man.. fuck.. that's huge and damn... C'thulu, he comes >.>


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 11, 2011)

This is terrifying.

My thoughts and prayers for the people in Japan and other countries that could be affected.

And seriously, people who are worried about anime at a moment like this, grow up. This isn't funny.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Ooooh noes I hope this does not delay my weekly shounen jump for which I do not spend a cent on and probably would not buy simply because I do not feel like it is worth legitimately supporting and I would feel a form of shame if people in real life found out I actually read this stuff.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

> *Obama offers to assist earthquake-stricken Japan*
> (AP) – 44 minutes ago
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Barack Obama voiced condolences to Japan Friday for the people who perished in a massive earthquake, saying the United States "stands ready to help" in any way it can.
> At the same time, Obama said in a statement that his administration will "continue to closely monitor tsunamis around Japan and the Pacific going forward."


Nice to hear that, US. 





Zabuza said:


> I'm really astonished and feel even worse when I read these comments with people more worried about their favourite manga or anime.
> 
> Please grow up. People are suffering in Japan at the moment.



Um I feel very sympathize with them, I have been watching the news for the past couple of hours and I could clearly see the damage that was done. If there are opportunities to help I would gladly do so. 

However you need to understand that every second there's at least someone dying. Every minute there's someone losing the one that they loved. Everyday there are countless of tragedies and sufferings that happened across the world and not just Japan. If we tried to fill ourselves with sadness and occupied our mind with all of these tragedies, life would be unbearable.

So stop being so judgmental.


----------



## sunlight (Mar 11, 2011)

Poor japanese peoples 

Let's all hope for the best and pray for japan, Japanese and all foreigner living there


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is just deppresing. Just imagining the lost lives, lost homes, wreked buildings and etc caused by this is trully depressing.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

> Japanese authorities are urging some 2,000 residents living within a 2km radius of a nuclear plant in Fukushima to evacuate, the AFP reports. The plant has been shut down after its cooling system failed.



More depressing news


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoping Shūichi Ikeda is alright.


----------



## Sora (Mar 11, 2011)

My Heart and Prayers go out to Japan 


makeoutparadise said:


> everytime a disaster like this hits japan I pray none of the mangaka get hurt!!





Luffyfangirl24 said:


> . Wonder if this will affect the manga/TV series airings.





mugenmarv said:


> Damn blackbeard!!!!!! He just got the new fruit and now doing this
> 
> Sry if lame joke, damn I hope Oda, and all other are fine.​





dspr8_rugged said:


> What's going to happen to my animu?





Arinna said:


> Looks like there won't be any chapters and episodes for the next couple of weeks....


are you fucking kidding me? 



MbS said:


> The real and overwhelming concern of people posting in this thread: not the people dead or now homeless but Anime.
> 
> Good to know people have thie priorities in order.


sad ain't it


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 11, 2011)

Reports of a Tsunami warning in San Fransico in effect at 8:08 PST


Hawaii also under a Tsunami warning.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

So far, a Nuclear plant has been shut down due the cooler not responding. However, there is no sign of leakage. With that said, I'm going to sleep. Hopefully once I wake up good news will welcome my ears of how Japan is recovering from this terrible disaster. Hopefully my friend in Japan is alright.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn...

btw why are you socially awkward kids talking about manga/anime? And those posting that the economy will suffer due to lower anime sales etc, duh, no one needs an article to know that.


----------



## Mako (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope they're alright... Nature sure is PMS'ing


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully the disaster ends with just the earthquake/tsunami and doesn't have to turn into some kind of chernobyl incident with their near by nuclear plants


----------



## Divi (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't even articulate how awful I feel for Japan right now...


----------



## Adagio (Mar 11, 2011)

Do the affected nuclear plants provide energy for heating in the northern region? Its still supposed to be pretty cold there, it would suck if the survivors are stuck there in the cold without any sort of way to get decent heating (the people that still have actual homes I mean). 

As for the incoming waves in Hawaii, aren't they supposed to be 2 metres high at most?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Arinna said:


> However you need to understand that every second there's at least someone dying. Every minute there's someone losing the one that they loved. Everyday there are countless of tragedies and sufferings that happened across the world and not just Japan. If we tried to fill ourselves with sadness and occupied our mind with all of these tragedies, life would be unbearable.
> 
> So stop being so judgmental.


Seriously, you lack basic decency. There's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 11, 2011)

It should be night now in Japan, right?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii is about to get "hit". Expected to get a wave around 6 feet.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

6 feet? Don't people surf that?


----------



## Adagio (Mar 11, 2011)

Philippines and Indonesia got hit, no major damage it seems.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

I think after Hawaii there isnt going to be noticeable damage outside of Japan.



> 6 feet? Don't people surf that?



They've been saying the way a Tsunami works 6 feet can be a considerable amount. The one that hit Japan was at its highest 30 feet and traveled miles inland.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> 6 feet? Don't people surf that?


A tsunami is more of a current than a mere wave. But yeah, apparently there won't be much damage outside Japan.


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2011)

Except it isn't one wave that is only 2 metres large. It is something that may only be 2 metres high but several kms large. It's tons and tons and tons of moving water with the corresponding enormous energy that will destroy everything on its path.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

US military has been preparing but hasnt deployed yet until Japan officially asks for support.

Well in all technicality what they said is they have mobilized the USS Reagen and a few other ships and getting into position to provide aid but wont officially start doing anything until Japan asks for help.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Pfft, I'm sure Hawaii will be just fine. And especially the west coast of the US (since I heard that was on alert or something).


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

When I watch a news channel I love how I am reminded of how much bullshit they really are especially during an disaster.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> Hopefully the disaster ends with just the earthquake/tsunami and doesn't have to turn into some kind of chernobyl incident with their near by nuclear plants


Fortunately Japan has protocols for just such a situation. And by far the most experience when it comes to dealing with radiation damage on the human body.

The affected plants have already been shut down.


Adagio said:


> Do the affected nuclear plants provide energy for heating in the northern region? Its still supposed to be pretty cold there, it would suck if the survivors are stuck there in the cold without any sort of way to get decent heating (the people that still have actual homes I mean).
> 
> As for the incoming waves in Hawaii, aren't they supposed to be 2 metres high at most?


As far as I know, the plants actually powered parts of Tokyo.

As for the waves 10 meters is what they're saying on the news. That's what hit their Sendai airport. Tsunami only lose so much of their power traveling across the ocean.


Razgriez said:


> Hawaii is about to get "hit". Expected to get a wave around 6 feet.


That's the size of a man. If it's coming at you at a hundred miles an hour and not breaking but instead being followed by hundreds of other deep six foot waves, then it becomes a problem.


Vicious-chan said:


> 6 feet? Don't people surf that?


In theory, but even if it would be that small, it's a wave slowing down from 600 mph/800kph. It is not going to break but stay that tall. And keep coming. And coming. And coming.

In addition there is a horrific undertow.

Japan has been hit with forty aftershocks at 5 magnitude. 5.1 was the magnitude of yesterday's primary Earthquake in China. Each aftershock generates its own little Tsunami, and the primary earthquake off Sendai was a long sustained one. Shake a pot of water or shake your hand on the water in a sink. We have to account for all the waves. Not just the first. 

A baby can drown in two inches of water. Imagine a six foot wave of water moving at the speed of your car and with enough force to steal a train off its tracks (I'm serious the Japanese have reported a train is missing.) and when it's done knocking you off your feet it starts sucking you back out to sea. You think a riptide is bad? There is no outswimming a tsunami.


Adagio said:


> Philippines and Indonesia got hit, no major damage it seems.


They're on the opposite side of Japan from the quake, and mostly protected by other islands and landmasses.  This is NOAA's projection.



Tsunami just hit western most Hawaiian islands, NBC news reports 8:31am ET.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2011)

OH geez this is really terrible hope the best of the people of Japan.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 11, 2011)

My thoughts and heart go out to all our Japanese brothers and sisters, be well and stay safe.


----------



## Divi (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> When I watch a news channel I love how I am reminded of how much bullshit they really are especially during an disaster.



This. I was just reminded of that myself when I turned on the radio. It would help if they didn't sound so disappointed that Hawaii hasn't gotten flooded yet. Damn it, humanity, have a heart, will you.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii is currently seeing 1-2 feet on the south eastern shores. These are suppose to be protected shores since they arent exactly facing towards Japan and taking the brunt of the waves. No info on the northern shores which is suppose to be getting the "worst" of it.

The videos they have been showing are very underwhelming to where there were 2 guys loligagging near the shore.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Hawaii is currently seeing 1-2 feet on the south eastern shores. These are suppose to be protected shores since they arent exactly facing towards Japan and taking the brunt of the waves. No info on the northern shores which is suppose to be getting the "worst" of it.
> 
> The videos they have been showing are very underwhelming to where there were 2 guys loligagging near the shore.



I'm hoping you're right, but remember this water we're talking about. It wraps around. That's why there evacing all shores. They're expecting it get a mile inland.

We should remember there are multiple waves. But it looks good for now.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I'm hoping you're right, but remember this water we're talking about. It wraps around. That's why there evacing all shores. They're expecting it get a mile inland.



Im watching CNN.

Hawaii is in pretty good shape. They've evacuated the shores and the Coast Guard has been on stand by for the past few hours or so.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> In theory, but even if it would be that small, it's a wave slowing down from 600 mph/800kph. It is not going to break but stay that tall. And keep coming. And coming. And coming.
> 
> In addition there is a horrific undertow.
> 
> ...



Point is, it won't be that bad for Hawaii. Maybe some damage, but nothing horrible. Japan is likely the only one getting any real damage from this and it's a shame, but at least it isn't any further.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Pearl Harbor reports insignificant wave impact. *whew*


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 11, 2011)

Death Tolls confirmed to in the 200s


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> I don't care so much except to say we won't be having any manga this week.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> And for all who "want to help", I didn't see your ass volunteering when Haiti was decimated. Sit down and be quiet, you racists.



Obvious troll attempt is obvious.

And seriously guys, no one fucking should care about Kishi or Oda or your lolicons.  Other people died and there's an atom plant at risk.  Develop a better sense of concern.  Donate to the Red Cross or something like some of us did for Haiti.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Obvious troll attempt is obvious.



I thought mine was better.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Obvious troll attempt is obvious.
> 
> And seriously guys, no one fucking should care about Kishi or Oda or your lolicons.  Other people died and there's an atom plant at risk.  Develop a better sense of concern.  Donate to the Red Cross or something like some of us did for Haiti.



What about my post is troll-worthy?

I'm offering my opinion. Just because you don't respect it doesn't mean it is worthless. 

People die everyday. People are dying right now. What makes one life better than any other? 

There are a multitude of organizations that need donations and that will save lives. How about you stop putting Japan on the pedestol, as if they even need it. As far as the nuclear risk, the Japanese government has signalled everything seems to be thus far OK.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I thought mine was better.



You're a ginger without a soul.  Trolling attempts will always fail for you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely sad news. 

My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to everyone in Japan.

--

As for the trolls, stay free.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Point is, it won't be that bad for Hawaii. Maybe some damage, but nothing horrible. Japan is likely the only one getting any real damage from this and it's a shame, but at least it isn't any further.



Looks that way. I suppose that quake slipped disproportionately towards Japan and spared the rest of the Pacific, thank God.

Fortunately Japan if anyone is probably the most Earthquake and Tsunami prepared nation on the planet. 

And seriously people, what good is there worrying about not getting the manga or anime next week. People produce them, people who could be hurt right now. Or worse.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> What about my post is troll-worthy?
> 
> I'm offering my opinion. Just because you don't respect it doesn't mean it is worthless.



The manga part...that and the whole accusation of racism.

Can we not beat around the bush, Quebecois?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:
			
		

> I don't care so much except to say we won't be having any manga this week.


... Well great. Just keep that to yourself.





Keile said:


> What about my post is troll-worthy?
> 
> I'm offering my opinion. Just because you don't respect it doesn't mean it is worthless.



Rest assured, your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> You're a ginger without a soul.  Trolling attempts will always fail for you.



I assure you I am a firm believer that Godzilla is behind this disaster.

I dont know why you negged me Impersonal saying "animu" either since Godzilla isnt "animu" or whatever the fuck that term means.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

This is affecting me more than it should be .... Luckily surviving one tsunami and organising dead body collection and burial had had a long term effect on my mind i think


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Let's all be honest, the only thing we care about is that no hot Japanese girls were harmed :ho

I kid, still a shame :\ and up to 200 people? Last I heard was 60... oye.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I assure you I am a firm believer that Godzilla is behind this disaster.



Considering the frequency of significant earthquakes lately, in all seriousness, my inner conspiracy theorist wondered about subterranean nuclear detonations.  Ever so briefly.

Yeah Vicious, I heard 62 with something like 90 missing or unaccounted for.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Considering the frequency of significant earthquakes lately, in all seriousness, my inner conspiracy theorist wondered about subterranean nuclear detonations.  Ever so briefly.
> 
> Yeah Vicious, I heard 62 with something like 90 missing or unaccounted for.



Those would have to be some ridiculously strong nuclear detonations.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> The manga part...that and the whole accusation of racism.
> 
> Can we not beat around the bush, Quebecois?



The manga part is troll-worthy?

That was a real comment emanating from my concern for manga. It doesn't at all represent trolling, regardless of whether or not you respect or agree with it. Just because I'm a little cynical of all this idolatry doesn't mean I'm heartless either. Reality doesn't always suit our bias, and so it doesn't this time either. 

And with regards to the racism bid, that was an observation. Some will go to great lengths for some people. I never heard anyone on this forum volunteering to go to Haiti after its calamity, yet Japan which is located on the other side of the world, gets a much greater following.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Those would have to be some ridiculously strong nuclear detonations.



Like I said, ever so briefly. 

Then my common sense resumed.

Still artificial or natural, the increased seismic activity on this planet recently has been troubling. Starting with Haiti up til now. Well planets have cycles and all.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> ... Well great. Just keep that to yourself.
> 
> Rest assured, your opinion is worthless.



Ironically, this is a great example of trolling. An insult directed at me that adds no perspective to the topic of conversation whatsoever.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I assure you I am a firm believer that Godzilla is behind this disaster.
> 
> I dont know why you negged me Impersonal saying "animu" either since Godzilla isnt "animu" or whatever the fuck that term means.



I copy-pasted the same comment for most negs of inappropriate posts. I'm fine with people making jokes and inappropriate comments about any event. But, as I wrote before, there's a time and a place. Many of you reach WBC levels of inappropriateness. And that counts as trolling. I'm just calling you on it.


----------



## xiaojiang (Mar 11, 2011)

It was quite scary. I was in the middle of tutoring one of my Japanese student but the cafe that we were in shook so hard, we had to rush out of the building! My husband was trapped in Roppongi because all the trains stopped working for a while.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> The manga part is troll-worthy?
> 
> That was a real comment emanating from my concern for manga. It doesn't at all represent trolling, regardless of whether or not you respect or agree with it. Just because I'm a little cynical of all this idolatry doesn't mean I'm heartless either. Reality doesn't always suit our bias, and so it doesn't this time either.
> 
> And with regards to the racism bid, that was an observation. Some will go to great lengths for some people. I never heard anyone on this forum volunteering to go to Haiti after its calamity, yet Japan which is located on the other side of the world, gets a much greater following.



Caring about one country more than another one isn't racist. I don't know shit about Haiti, I have no attachment to it. Sad, but true. I'm not going to pretend I was in any way effected by the Haiti quake. It's natural for people to get more emotional over something they know more about and have invested more thought in.

That's human nature for you.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 11, 2011)

Jokes on here are lame as hell

300 bodies found in Sendai and counting

RIP


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 11, 2011)

Death toll's well over 300 now, I read, and that was only in Sendai. 

Thoughts and prayers to everyone in Japan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2011)

What a sad day for Japan. v_v I hope they pull themselves together like they always do.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 11, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Caring about one country more than another one isn't racist. I don't know shit about Haiti, I have no attachment to it. Sad, but true. I'm not going to pretend I was in any way effected by the Haiti quake. It's natural for people to get more emotional over something they know more about and have invested more thought in.
> 
> That's human nature for you.



Naw, that's ignorance for you


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Naw, that's ignorance for you



Ignorance is human


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

*THAT'S NOTHING!*

ANIME AND SENTAI TIME SLOT ARE CHANGED OR POST PONE UNTIL THE RECONSTRUCTION OF THE DISASTER IS FINISH


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a sad one in Japan. I Pray that they will be ok and get back on their feet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

man this is too much..


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> And with regards to the racism bid, that was an observation. Some will go to great lengths for some people. I never heard anyone on this forum volunteering to go to Haiti after its calamity, yet Japan which is located on the other side of the world, gets a much greater following.



Well, that's a true enough observation in some respects though not accurate as a blanket statement like most things. I did come across people on these forums saying they would go to Haiti. I would have, but my mother was recovering from surgery and I had to take care of her, and she would've gone too. And I wouldn't go to Japan, because as I've said, if any nation on the planet is prepared for quakes and tsunami it's Japan. For crying out loud the word we use for this phenomenon *is* Japanese. I'd say they know what they're doing. Unlike Haiti they use reinforced concrete and advanced architecture techniques to mitigate these types of things. 

This earthquake was orders of magnitude, literally stronger than what hit Haiti...yet only 60 to a 200 casualties so far. Compared to Haiti which endured a "weaker" quake yet has casualties in the tens of thousands. It's the difference between and "advanced" and developed nation vs one that was forgotten by the world long before that earthquake smashed Port Au' Prince.

Keile's statement was...bad for its apparent callousness, but not wholly inaccurate.

We here on these forums are consumers of video games, manga, anime. Inherently Japanese products (all gamers know the impact of Nintendo, Sega, SNK, Sony). These are our chosen forms of entertainment. Through this entertainment we have gotten to know a little about Japan and her people and culture. A little distorted perhaps, but many of us seek to learn the actual too, not just through the Hollywood lens. The fact is that most of us are attached to Japan and its people. So whereas in Haiti we cared because of the utter catastrophe of it all, once the shock and horror wore off, we processed it and went on with our lives. In Japan where the cataclysm of it is lessened, by better preparation, we care because of our cultural attachment. That's just how it is.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> We here on these forums are consumers of video games, manga, anime. Inherently Japanese products (all gamers know the impact of Nintendo, Sega, SNK, Sony). These are our chosen forms of entertainment. Through this entertainment we have gotten to know a little about Japan and her people and culture. A little distorted perhaps, but many of us seek to learn the actual too, not just through the Hollywood lens. The fact is that most of us are attached to Japan and its people. So whereas in Haiti we cared because of the utter catastrophe of it all, once the shock and horror wore off, we processed it and went on with our lives. In Japan where the cataclysm of it is lessened, by better preparation, we care because of our cultural attachment. That's just how it is.



Exactly, and that's nothing to feel guilty about. It's completely normal in fact.

People need to be more honest with themselves.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> The manga part is troll-worthy?
> 
> That was a real comment emanating from my concern for manga. It doesn't at all represent trolling, regardless of whether or not you respect or agree with it. Just because I'm a little cynical of all this idolatry doesn't mean I'm heartless either. Reality doesn't always suit our bias, and so it doesn't this time either.
> 
> And with regards to the racism bid, that was an observation. Some will go to great lengths for some people. I never heard anyone on this forum volunteering to go to Haiti after its calamity, yet Japan which is located on the other side of the world, gets a much greater following.



The fact that you seem more concerned with getting into people's faces about a disaster and more concerned about your precious manga than the fact that hundreds of people have died already, clearly shows that you are a troll. Maybe an unintentional troll but a troll still. Your cynical attitude towards this disaster is unnecessary and frankly offensive to generalize the forum population as being racist. I wasn't on here for the Haiti earthquake but I'm pretty sure members like myself donated to red cross and other organizations. Get off your high horse because you are acting like an asshole.


----------



## hmph (Mar 11, 2011)

> Exactly, and that's nothing to feel guilty about. It's completely normal in fact.
> 
> People need to be more honest with themselves.



On the contrary, theres a great deal of things that are normal about people that are worth feeling guilty about. Such social rituals and lies were created for a reason.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

That's pretty crazy. I hope they can handle this well.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I copy-pasted the same comment for most negs of inappropriate posts. I'm fine with people making jokes and inappropriate comments about any event. But, as I wrote before, there's a time and a place. Many of you reach WBC levels of inappropriateness. And that counts as trolling. I'm just calling you on it.



Oh Impersonal. So you are one of those guys that thinks "its not ok now but a week from now its fine and dandy".

Such "standards" just sound so asinine to me.

Now look what you did. You derailed the thread, flame bait a few people and neg bombed half the people here. That and you are a lazy bum for using the same message in all your neg reps. Lets not forget the next appear to be part of a gang rep with 2 other members.

Thats like 5 forum violations. That is pro.


----------



## Federer (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, how terrible. 

I hereby wish the Japanese the best of luck and my condolences for the people who lost someone precious due to the earthquake and/or Tsunami.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Exactly, and that's nothing to feel guilty about. It's completely normal in fact.
> 
> People need to be more honest with themselves.



True, but it doesn't mean we have to be blatantly uncaring or unfeeling either. The same basic respect for Japan is deserved in Haiti...which quite honestly has given way to a far worse disaster than even Japan. And it's a manmade horror.


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Well, that's a true enough observation in some respects though not accurate as a blanket statement like most things. I did come across people on these forums saying they would go to Haiti. I would have, but my mother was recovering from surgery and I had to take care of her, and she would've gone too. And I wouldn't go to Japan, because as I've said, if any nation on the planet is prepared for quakes and tsunami it's Japan. For crying out loud the word we use for this phenomenon *is* Japanese. I'd say they know what they're doing. Unlike Haiti they use reinforced concrete and advanced architecture techniques to mitigate these types of things.
> 
> This earthquake was orders of magnitude, literally stronger than what hit Haiti...yet only 60 to a 200 casualties so far. Compared to Haiti which endured a "weaker" quake yet has casualties in the tens of thousands. It's the difference between and "advanced" and developed nation vs one that was forgotten by the world long before that earthquake smashed Port Au' Prince.
> 
> Keile's statement was...bad for its apparent callousness, but not wholly inaccurate.



From my civil engineer perspective, it's a pretty exciting event (like watching the Takoma bridge collapse). We will be able to see how effective Japanese anti sismic building conception truely is.


So far the number of victims seems ridiculously low. :amazed


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

hmph said:


> On the contrary, theres a great deal of things that are normal about people that are worth feeling guilty about. Such social rituals and lies were created for a reason.



All I'm saying is that people should not be guilty about what they feel. It's pretty basic.



			
				Amatérasu’s Son said:
			
		

> True, but it doesn't mean we have to be blatantly uncaring or unfeeling either. The same basic respect for Japan is deserved in Haiti...which quite honestly has given way to a far worse disaster than even Japan. And it's a manmade horror.



I agree fully. I was just pointing out how ridiculous it is to accuse someone of being racist because they have a stronger emotional reaction to one event over another. I have nothing against altruists.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 11, 2011)

some people use humor as a coping mechanism. I can't fault people for making jokes if it gets them through this.
But people trying to argue which was the bigger tragedy and bringing up Haiti can GTFO in my humble opinion.
And for those commenting about the death toll, I expect it to rise as more information comes from Japan. Remember the death toll for the Tsunami in Thailand several years ago rose significantly days after the event.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Caring about one country more than another one isn't racist. I don't know shit about Haiti, I have no attachment to it. Sad, but true. I'm not going to pretend I was in any way effected by the Haiti quake. It's natural for people to get more emotional over something they know more about and have invested more thought in.
> 
> That's human nature for you.



No, it is not in itself racist to care about one country over another nor did I ever assert it was. But nevertheless disparities in acts of affection between peoples and nations can be indicative of racial bias. 

And although it is true that people will likely react in a more positively substantive way to things in which they perceive to have manifestly greater identification, it is the hallmark of persons of a more developed conception of the equality of human beings that realize and fight against this base human nature, which in many cases can manifest in racism--both conscious and unconscious. 

In general, tt is say in layman terms that ignorant persons as well as enlightened ones exisat. And the difference between them is the ability to distinguish and choose the right decisions over the wrong ones. 

The Japanese, for instance, do not consider themselves as necessarily 
"racist" in the way they screen immigration, but this is not how the world understands it. For in attaching greater and lesser social value to the lives of human beings as a direct result of "identification" issues, racism is evident. In fact, there is no direct distinction between the first statement and the last. They are as one in all but semantics.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

zuul said:


> From my civil engineer perspective, it's a pretty exciting event (like watching the Takoma bridge collapse). We will be able to see how effective Japanese anti sismic building conception truely is.
> 
> 
> So far the number of victims seems ridiculously low. :amazed



 I have to agree with you there zuul. I grew up watching the Discovery channel and seeing them implementing the counter-weighted skyscrapers and the loose joint buildings that float like old pagodas. This is a disaster that has been ingrained into Japanese culture and technology for over a thousand years. It didn't become seismically active yesterday. Aside from the casualties technologically it's the field test architects never wanted, but maybe always needed. Learning from this they may be able to improve earthquake resistant architecture even further.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> some people use humor as a coping mechanism. I can't fault people for making jokes if it gets them through this.
> But people trying to argue which was the bigger tragedy and bringing up Haiti can GTFO in my humble opinion.
> And for those commenting about the death toll, I expect it to rise as more information comes from Japan. Remember the death toll for the Tsunami in Thailand several years ago rose significantly days after the event.



Japan prepares for these kinds of things. Haiti was a bunch of poor people living in mud huts. They were fucked before the disaster even struck.


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2011)

Jesus, I hope the people get the help they need, at least there's US military presence in Japan so I hope they help out in the in providing aid.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Japan prepares for these kinds of things. Haiti was a bunch of poor people living in mud huts. They were fucked before the disaster even struck.



agreed but that shouldn't take anything away from how large this disaster is. getting into an argument about "which is a worse tragedy" is utterly useless. There was a lot of outreach to Haiti from all over the world. Japan will not need as much and maybe not at all as they are a much richer and modern society, but this Earthquake is devastating nonetheless.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> No, it is not in itself racist to care about one country over another nor did I ever assert it was. But nevertheless disparities in acts of affection between peoples and nations can be indicative of racial bias.
> 
> And although it is true that people will likely react in a more positively substantive way to things in which they perceive to have manifestly greater identification, it is the hallmark of persons of a more developed conception of the equality of human beings that realize and fight against this base human nature, which in many cases can manifest in racism--both conscious and unconscious.
> 
> ...



I see what you're saying, but if you re-read your post you'll notice that you did imply the people offering to volunteer were being racist.

Here's how I view it: The fact that people want to volunteer at all is a good thing. Their emotional motivation should not really be the issue. You shouldn't be putting people down for what is an act of human kindness whatever way you look at it.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Japan prepares for these kinds of things. Haiti was a bunch of poor people living in mud huts. They were fucked before the disaster even struck.


They would've been better off if they had been living mud huts.

Non-reinforced concrete is fantastically brittle.

A mud hut doesn't utterly crush you when it collapses, is easy to clean up, and relatively easy to reconstruct.

But you're right, a long chain of unmitigated disasters. Still a wonderful people though. Damn shame.


Red said:


> Jesus, I hope the people get the help they need, at least there's US military presence in Japan so I hope they help out in the in providing aid.



Actually they haven't asked yet to my knowledge. It's funny even Russia has extended an offer of aid.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit, the WATER is on FIRE.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Japan prepares for these kinds of things. Haiti was a bunch of poor people living in mud huts. They were fucked before the disaster even struck.



First, Haitians had buildings before the earthquake struck. There were and still are rich Haitians. While it may seem from news that all Haitians have always lived in mud huts, this is not the truth. Aid groups are helping not only to set up camps, but to rebuild houses and manors.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> agreed but that shouldn't take anything away from how large this disaster is. getting into an argument about "which is a worse tragedy" is utterly useless. There was a lot of outreach to Haiti from all over the world. Japan will not need as much and maybe not at all as they are a much richer and modern society, but this Earthquake is devastating nonetheless.



Japan is going to need it and the property loss is going to be ridiculous. A lot of people are definitely fucked especially those farmers that owned that farm land. Thousands of homes and businesses are now several miles inland and Im sure there is going to be a considerable death toll. Its not going to be anything like Haiti but once again Japan has one of the best disaster control systems in the world and it definitely showed when Tokyo got hit. Damage is pretty minimal there for being just hit by a 8.9 quake and a tsunami.



> First, Haitians had buildings before the earthquake struck. There were and still are rich Haitians. While it may seem from news that all Haitians have always lived in mud huts, this is not the truth. Aid groups are helping not only to set up camps, but to rebuild houses and manors.


Yes they had buildings but they werent equipped with the latest anti quake technology in the world. It was a figure of speech and every country has its "rich elite" and I assure you those people are generally fine.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 11, 2011)

oh man very sad 
looking forward to the new manga or anime how some 13 year old super agent  saves japan from nuclear power plant meltdown


----------



## Flanders (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate this day. Seven years ago, my country, Spain, had the worst terrorist attack in all our history, and now that. What happens with this fuck world? I... have no words


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2011)

Haiti problem was that the state wasn't strong enough to have seismical norms and make them be respected by local (or foreign) construction entreprise.


----------



## Juno (Mar 11, 2011)

88,000 people missing now.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> agreed but that shouldn't take anything away from how large this disaster is. getting into an argument about "which is a worse tragedy" is utterly useless. There was a lot of outreach to Haiti from all over the world. Japan will not need as much and maybe not at all as they are a much richer and modern society, but this Earthquake is devastating nonetheless.



That's true, regardless of technological development or cultural attachment, we are still talking about human lives. And if they were aliens from another planet their lives would still have value.

But it is also true, that Japan is far better prepared for this. I have many orders of magnitude more confidence and hope that Japan will be back up on its feet quickly. In Haiti the government and infrastructure were utterly demolished. Japan was benefited by the fact that its capitol wasn't directly hit by the quake. They *will* be able to respond better.

That said, I wouldn't say that to anyone living in Sendai. A disaster is a disaster. This quake is no picnic. The Tsunami, cars, boats, homes, trains, all swept away. 200 dead 398 missing present count.


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Actually they haven't asked yet to my knowledge. It's funny even Russia has extended an offer of aid.


What the hell is Obama doing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

Juno said:


> 88,000 people missing now.



good God what? 

please be safe


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Red said:


> What the hell is Obama doing?



Offering assistance, oh enlightened one.





At least people stopped hoping only for mediocre mangakas to be safe.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

Where's the source on 88,000 people missing?


----------



## Juno (Mar 11, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Where's the source on 88,000 people missing?



Kyodo news agency from within Japan. That's the official figure released now.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> First, Haitians had buildings before the earthquake struck. There were and still are rich Haitians. While it may seem from news that all Haitians have always lived in mud huts, this is not the truth. Aid groups are helping not only to set up camps, but to rebuild houses and manors.


You must admit Keile, it says something when the *Presidential Palace* suffers a total structural failure. I don't think being rich saved them.


Flanders said:


> I hate this day. Seven years ago, my country, Spain, had the worst terrorist attack in all our history, and now that. What happens with this fuck world? I... have no words


Remember when the twenty first century was supposed to be about flying cars, holograms, and space travel? 


zuul said:


> Haiti problem was that the state wasn't strong enough to have seismical norms and make them be respected by local (or foreign) construction entreprise.


If only that were the extent of her problems.


Juno said:


> 88,000 people missing now.



I certainly hope not. The population of Sendai the capitol of Miyagi Prefecture and nearest city to the quake only has a population 1,031,000. 


Seven foot wave reported in the waters around Maui, but it apparently went around, for lack of a better term. I wonder what's going to happen when it hits the continental shelf...


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan are usually the biggest giver of charity in any natural disaster so it is nice to see the UN getting behind Japan, the north of japan seems a total world apart in comparison to Tokyo.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Red said:


> What the hell is Obama doing?



Hes offered words of encouragement and we have the US military moving into action and yes we have already offered aid obviously.

There will also be hundreds of independent relief aid organizations all over the world flocking over to Japan to provide help.


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

Bad thing: 88,000 people missing 
Good thing: Hopefully politician Ishihara is one of them


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Red said:


> What the hell is Obama doing?



Indeed Barack is on the job. Surely you didn't think one of our largest trade partners and closest allies would be left out in the cold did you?


----------



## Sillay (Mar 11, 2011)

MbS said:


> The real and overwhelming concern of people posting in this thread: not the people dead or now homeless but Anime.
> 
> Good to know people have thie priorities in order.



You're only reading shitty troll posts?  I don't find it funny, but it's better to just ignore them.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Hes offered words of encouragement and we have the US military moving into action and yes we have already offered aid obviously.
> 
> There will also be hundreds of independent relief aid organizations all over the world flocking over to Japan to provide help.



Maybe Japan can specifically request the US Navy to form a protective ring around Oda and Kishi...since that was of the concern some pages back. 

But yeah, thinking the US who has a military presence there isn't doing anything.  Cute thought.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is the 3rd largest economy in the world. Expect this to have some sort of affect on the world.



> But yeah, thinking the US who has a military presence there isn't doing anything. Cute thought.



During the initial stages they opened up the air bases to accept air traffic for planes stuck in the air. Im sure they are also doing something for their local communities at this point and awhile back all US servicemen stationed in Japan have been accounted for so we are good there when it comes to missing people.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Momentum said:


> Bad thing: 88,000 people missing
> Good thing: Hopefully politician Ishihara is one of them



AT least be specific if you're gonna say you hate someone. Is it Shintaro or one of his sons?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 11, 2011)

It's a good thing the Japanese have the resources to build and maintain earthquake-proof structures. Now if only they had seawalls to ward off tsunamis.

Here's hoping that the mangakas and other Japs are ok.



Amatérasu’s Son said:


> 200 dead 398 missing present count.



 Whoa, the death count almost quadrupled since I saw the news this morning.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It's a good thing the Japanese have the resources to build and maintain earthquake-proof structures. Now if only they had seawalls to ward off tsunamis.
> 
> *Here's hoping that the mangakas and other Japs are ok.*
> 
> ...



And just when my hopes got high.

Who. The. Fuck. Cares?  Most of these artists are along the SW portion.

Lol Japs.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Whoa, the death count almost quadrupled since I saw the news this morning.



Indeed and some of the reports place missing up to 88,000, but I'm guessing that those are just unaccounted for. They're probably having great difficulty establishing contact in the tsunami zone.

It's crazy though up to 40 aftershocks at 5 magnitude.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, this is exciting. Nothing like a good natural disaster to get your blood flowing in the morning.

Death/injury toll is going to be extreme. Property loss even more so. Tragic, but unfortunately that's what happens when you live in one of the most tectonically-unstable areas of the planet.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Death/injury toll is going to be extreme. Property loss even more so. Tragic, but unfortunately that's what happens when you live in one of the most tectonically-unstable areas of the planet.



Exactly.  God knows what'll happen when and if San Andreas wants to get uppity again.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

The waves of fire are really scary D:


One whole train has gone missing ... wtf


----------



## Talon. (Mar 11, 2011)

poor ppls


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 11, 2011)

It pisses me off when people automatically assume those who view this thread only worry about anime, manga or tentacle porn. My father lives in fucking Iwate prefecture which was affected by the previous and present earthquake and tsunami. Thankfully, my he's fine but can you imagine how fucking restless I was because of this. I was at university when my mother called to inform me of what happened; there was even a tsunami/earthquake threat to our country, yet I couldn't go home because I had something to do.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit, I have a friend right here who has family in the area where it first hit. D: 

88,000 missing!? Shit shit shit  Need to keep an eye on her. This will be hard.

On other news. Mexico issued a Tsunami warning for all the western coast.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 11, 2011)

how to they make the 88,000 people missing figure so quickly? i certainly hope thats not the number.
this is terrible.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

There is like a 150 million people living in Japan. Its obviously pure chaos in the northern region so having 88,000 people missing isnt so surprising.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Exactly.  God knows what'll happen when and if San Andreas wants to get uppity again.


Jesus, can you imagine an 8.9 in San Andreas?

The Big One of fable and legend. Damn. I don't want to think about that anymore.


Benzaiten said:


> It pisses me off when people automatically assume those who view this thread only worry about anime, manga or tentacle porn. My father lives in fucking Iwate prefecture which was affected by the previous and present earthquake and tsunami. Thankfully, my he's fine but can you imagine how fucking restless I was because of this. I was at university when my mother called to inform me of what happened; there was even a tsunami/earthquake threat to our country, yet I couldn't go home because I had something to do.


I can't imagine. I'm not sure I can or want to. I'm so sorry Benzaiten, that must've been unbearable.

I'm glad he's alright.

For those that don't know Iwate is immediately north of Miyagi prefecture, of which Sendai the city closest to the epicenter is the capitol. 


mayumi said:


> how to they make the 88,000 people missing figure so quickly? i certainly hope thats not the number.
> this is terrible.



I THINK and I hope, that it's just because they haven't been able to make contact with that many people, communications were damaged. I don't think we should take it the same as the Defense Force going home to home and not finding anyone.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Oh Impersonal. So you are one of those guys that thinks "its not ok now but a week from now its fine and dandy".
> Such "standards" just sound so asinine to me.


It's the same with, say, Vietnam, the holocaust, 9/11, etc. You can joke about 9/11, but you avoid doing it on ground zero on 9/12. Decency. It's not that hard a concept.


Razgriez said:


> Now look what you did. You derailed the thread, flame bait a few people and neg bombed half the people here. That and you are a lazy bum for using the same message in all your neg reps. Lets not forget the next appear to be part of a gang rep with 2 other members.
> 
> Thats like 5 forum violations. That is pro.


Gang rep implies conspiration. If you say something really stupid, lots of people are going to neg you, independently. Quit whining about it, rep isn't that important.

As for the thread, it is constantly being derailed since the beginning by anime fans. Hopefully the little tantrum I'm throwing here will get the narutards to think twice from now on.

Keile, there were other ways to phrase your lack of care. The way you wrote it was trolling, if only because it suggests your personal feelings (about manga) are of any relevance to the issue at hand (thousands dead).


----------



## Goom (Mar 11, 2011)

Death toll is really low.  Just shows you how effective anti seismic technology japan has in their cities.

But yeah life goes on, hope they get the aid they need from other countries.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IwbJpRD17fU[/YOUTUBE]























I'm going to hell when I die.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Doggie said:


> I see what you're saying, but if you re-read your post you'll notice that you did imply the people offering to volunteer were being racist.



It was a facetious comment. 

Either way though, from your comments I think it safe to say you have inwardly racist biases. And you're not even volunteering to put your life on a risk halfway around the world. 



> Here's how I view it: The fact that people want to volunteer at all is a good thing. Their emotional motivation should not really be the issue. You shouldn't be putting people down for what is an act of human kindness whatever way you look at it.



Wrong. 

What matters more in determing right and wrong, justice and injustice, a good or bad thing, is intention, not deed.

More precisely, the vacuum of knowledge--or lack thereof-- surrounding intentions. 

That is, when people give to one organization over another, what determines the morality of their deed is not exactly what they've done, but the relevant knowledge that influence their actions. For instance, when men chose to give money supporting Hitler's injured soldiers, as long as they did not know the soldiers in which they offered help were complicit in committing gross and inhuman crimes that the men themselves would have disagreed with were it another time and people, they were innocent as babes. Yet as soon as they were made aware of his moral transgression and nevertheless still chose to donate, they were guility as sin at least in a moral if not a practical sense. 

In other words, the giving of aid is not necessarily anymore moral than not choosing to give it unless one is in a vacuum of knowledge where no moral complications are known to them. 

To compare, those offering to volunteer for the Japanese over the Haitians to be moral, they must be "pure" in their intentions. In my opinion, that means they must not have known many details about it at all not because they didn't seek the information out, but rather because of more miscellaneous details that obscured their view. 

Your excuse, for example, does not satisfy this threshold. Your "identification" excuse is not sufficient. If you were to volunteer for the Japanese, then you would not be doing so out of a pure moral sense, but rather a racially or culturally tinged one.

That means you would be doing a "unjust" rather than "just" thing with regards to the presumed equality of human beings.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Death toll is really low.  Just shows you how effective anti seismic technology japan has in their cities.
> 
> But yeah life goes on, hope they get the aid they need from other countries.



The death toll is very underestimated at this point. We only know about confirmed death, but it is likely that hundreds, thousands, or tens of thousands died already.


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 11, 2011)

Death toll will surely rise after a week.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Death toll is really low.  Just shows you how effective anti seismic technology japan has in their cities.
> 
> But yeah life goes on, hope they get the aid they need from other countries.



There are whole trains swept away ... 

The death toll shows only ppl who are confirmed dead :/


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> And just when my hopes got high.
> 
> Who. The. Fuck. Cares?  Most of these artists are along the SW portion.
> 
> Lol Japs.



Considering these forums were made primarily to discuss Naruto and other manga, a LOT of people care. So stop being disrespectful. We have reason to show concern.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 11, 2011)

We're already organizing sending 120 troops to act as a rescue and relief force. Pretty crazy stuff.

Hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands sounds a bit crazy for a first world country but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 11, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Death toll is really low.  Just shows you how effective anti seismic technology japan has in their cities.
> 
> But yeah life goes on, hope they get the aid they need from other countries.



Low for now.

Wait until the Situation has cooled down a bit and the Toll will easily go into Thousands when the Missing are found and alot of Injure will unfortunately die as well.


Any News about the Nuclear Plant in Fukushima?


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Considering these forums were made primarily to discuss Naruto and other manga, a LOT of people care. So stop being disrespectful. We have reason to show concern.



But not over Kishi.  The first several pages was proof of the idiocy.



Megaharrison said:


> We're already organizing sending 120 troops to act as a rescue and relief force. Pretty crazy stuff.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands or even tens of thousands sounds a bit crazy for a first world country but I guess it's possible.



Something gave me the odd notion that *someone* would bitch about Israel doing this.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> But not over Kishi.  The first several pages was proof of the idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Something gave me the odd notion that *someone* would bitch about Israel doing this.



They are only there to rape and pillage and conquer foreign lands for themselves. Yes Israel only needs 120 people to do this.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 11, 2011)

This is just terrible.  I don't have any friends or family living in Japan, but I feel really upset about this.

And everyone who are only worried about their anime/manga being delayed, _are you fucking serious_?  Hundreds of people have died, and people have lost their homes.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 11, 2011)

Some pictures of Hell:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

My boyfriend is over in Japan right now... I hope he's alright...

May the casualties be few and may Japan invent a miracle machine that stops Tsunamis from invading the land.



> The yen tumbled against the dollar after the quake, falling to 83.30 against the dollar from 82.81 before the quake struck.



Nobody fucking cares!!! Greedy shits...


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Mega, Resize them for YHW sake.. :33


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 11, 2011)

Flanders said:


> I hate this day. Seven years ago, my country, Spain, had the worst terrorist attack in all our history, and now that. What happens with this fuck world? I... have no words



Well the 11 is memorable for bad things.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> This is just terrible.  I don't have any friends or family living in Japan, but I feel really upset about this.
> 
> And everyone who are only worried about their anime/manga being delayed, _are you fucking serious_?  Hundreds of people have died, and people have lost their homes.



The ironic part about all of this is you would likely care *substntially less or not at all* about this catastrophe if manga/anime didn't exist, yet all the same you feel the need to denigrate those who complain about it being delayed.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm going to hell when I die.


At least sing it like Conan.


Kay Faraday said:


> Low for now.
> 
> Wait until the Situation has cooled down a bit and the Toll will easily go into Thousands when the Missing are found and alot of Injure will unfortunately die as well.
> 
> ...



Last I heard they were in emergency shutdown and people in surrounding areas were told to stay in their homes. I imagine inspection and containment if necessary is next.

Anybody have any news about the oil refinery fire?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

Not Japan!  

I hope slimscane is okay.


I thought Japan was earthquake-proof though?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 11, 2011)

No Japan isn't Earthquake proof. But they've just gone almost a century without a major quake.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> No Japan isn't Earthquake proof. But they've just gone almost a century without a major quake.



Holy crap, really?

And here I thought they were hit by relatively severe earthquakes and tsunamies every couple of years.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not Japan!
> 
> I hope slimscane is okay.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding? If Anime has taught us anything it's that Japan (specifically Tokyo) is the center of natural and unnatural disasters!


----------



## -JT- (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> The ironic part about all of this is you would likely care *substntially less or not at all* about this catastrophe if manga/anime didn't exist, yet all the same you feel the need to denigrate those who complain about it being delayed.



This is so true. If this had happened to any other country bar your own (or one where your family lives etc.) you probably wouldn't have batted an eyelid at this thread.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Well that's how the human brain is made. You can only care for about 150 people approximatly..

That's why you don't care about the Dozens of africans who died of famin in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 11, 2011)

-JT- said:


> This is so true. If this had happened to any other country bar your own (or one where your family lives etc.) you probably wouldn't have batted an eyelid at this thread.



Agreed, when this happened to Haiti, there was hardly the same amount of none Caf? regulars coming in and posting.


----------



## K. (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm stuck at narita airport. so unreal


----------



## onepostwonder (Mar 11, 2011)

seems like they are in danger of a core-melt in fukushima nuclear plant


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> But not over Kishi.  The first several pages was proof of the idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Something gave me the odd notion that *someone* would bitch about Israel doing this.



Ok then, I apologize, but you still could've worded it better.

As for Israel, who would even think that?



Miss Fortune said:


> My boyfriend is over in Japan right now... I hope he's alright...
> 
> May the casualties be few and may Japan invent a miracle machine that stops Tsunamis from invading the land.
> 
> ...



My prayers go to your boy.

And I suggested a seawall.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a sad day today...8.9 earthquake aswell. That's fucking huge. Not to mention it was followed by a tsunami and a nulear plant blew up, fucking hell.

Also New Zealand and other small islands are going to be hit aswell, im not to sure if this is 100% confirmed.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

It just mean that a lot of people loves Japan. 

Seriously watching the videos of the tsunami ravaging gave me chills, It's like a scene from a movie. Heart wrenching. I pity those people who are living near the coastal area they didn't even have a chance to evacuate.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 11, 2011)

onepostwonder said:


> seems like they are in danger of a core-melt in fukushima nuclear plant



According to N-TV:
Fokushima one is still heated with Electricity (So also the cooling) down and now on Battery for a few Hours.

If they can't get it back up.Well I suppose I don't need to say what happens then.

I can only pray this won't happen.Dammit.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

All new footages released just shows the magnitude of this.. I expect the death toll to at least triple or quadruple before day break.


----------



## abcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Agreed, when this happened to Haiti, there was hardly the same amount of none Café regulars coming in and posting.



As much as they try to compare haiti with this , they are not even thinking about the chinese earthquake few years ago ....


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Or the Pakistan Floodage.. You know the catastrophe that was even more ignored than the Haiti case..


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

IT POLITICIAN ISHIHARA FAULT!

Ishihara said he wanted to run again and then Japan broke in half literally


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Or the Pakistan Floodage.. You know the catastrophe that was even more ignored than the Haiti case..



The Haitian disaster basically decimated the entirety of Haiti.

Pakistan has carried on with its nuclear program, despite it all. 

The extent of the relative damage between the two is incomparable, and consequently is mirrored by the coverage.


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

hmm they cant get a break:



> Report: Dam breaks in Fukushima prefecture, Japan, washing away scores of homes.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Or the Pakistan Floodage.. You know the catastrophe that was even more ignored than the Haiti case..



People die to all sorts of unfortunate events daily. Whoopidedoooo!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Its sad that it takes catastrophes like this one to make the world stand united.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> The ironic part about all of this is you would likely care *substntially less or not at all* about this catastrophe if manga/anime didn't exist, yet all the same you feel the need to denigrate those who complain about it being delayed.





> This is so true. If this had happened to any other country bar your own (or one where your family lives etc.) you probably wouldn't have batted an eyelid at this thread.



Not all people are like that, so don't stereotype.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 11, 2011)

Momentum said:


> IT POLITICIAN ISHIHARA FAULT!
> 
> Ishihara said he wanted to run again and then Japan broke in half literally



No, it is quite obviously Israel's fault, they're killing innocent Arabs in Western Asia, they just wanted to harm others on the other side of the continent.


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm they cant get a break:



Oh, for fuck's sake...



Yakuza said:


> Its sad that it takes catastrophes like this one to make the world stand united.



Hrm, for about a week...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Penance said:


> Hrm, for about a week...


Regardless of time, it shows our nature. Very sad.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> People die to all sorts of unfortunate events daily. Whoopidedoooo!



Yea but we are talking about largcale natural disasters.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> No Japan isn't Earthquake proof. But they've just gone almost a century without a major quake.


Without a major quake yes. Which is good. They have had plenty of moderate quakes though. Which gave them to refine their earthquake resistant technology. If I'm not mistaken from the videos that have been pouring out of Japan, more damage has been caused by the tsunami in Miyagi prefecture than in the Earthquake damage anywhere.

But they have been dealing with this for a millennium and a half.


-JT- said:


> This is so true. If this had happened to any other country bar your own (or one where your family lives etc.) you probably wouldn't have batted an eyelid at this thread.



Well, I imagine that if Hollywood didn't exist people wouldn't be so interested in the United States. Media social or otherwise does connect the world. I didn't know Thailand existed until Sagat in Street Fighter. I didn't particularly want to visit there until I saw Ong Bak. 

I believe there was a thread for that big quake in China a while back the one that killed all those school children. I didn't even know about the quake in China yesterday though. Sad. Today's quake was literally the first thing I heard this morning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

I will support Japan by buying a lot of hentai and video games in their time of need.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> It was a facetious comment.
> 
> Either way though, from your comments I think it safe to say you have inwardly racist biases. And you're not even volunteering to put your life on a risk halfway around the world.
> 
> ...



By this logic, anyone who hasn't volunteered to help in Haiti  despite having knowledge of the disaster should not volunteer to help in Japan, lest they be labeled racists. Do you realize how ridiculous that is? 

I agree with you that intention is important. And if by volunteering in Japan, an individuals intention was to *harm* Haitians, then what you're saying would make sense.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Regardless of time, it shows our nature. Very sad.



What does this even mean? In what way has the world reached unity today?


----------



## Yakari Kaiya Nicometo (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan! Y u no build stronger buildings?? Hasn't this happened before?


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> What does this even mean? In what way has the world reached unity today?


Everyone is sympathising with Japan.

All news stations around the world is broadcasting this tragedy. Leaders from around the world are offering to help in whichever way possible. Everyone seems to be caring about their situation.


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> No, it is quite obviously Israel's fault, they're killing innocent Arabs in Western Asia, they just wanted to harm others on the other side of the continent.


Ishihara wants to ban Anime and the Internet, Japan is in terrible condition because of him!


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Doggie said:


> By this logic, anyone who hasn't volunteered to help in Haiti  despite having knowledge of the disaster should not volunteer to help in Japan, lest they be labeled racists. Do you realize how ridiculous that is?



My logic actually doesn't presume any of what you assert in this post. 

All I said is that it is immoral in one sense to do for Japan what you did not do for Haiti, and this is true. But immorality in one sense does not always guide human actions in another, and no one says it should do so this time. Perhaps helping any human being at all is better than not helping one, and you can use that justification. It isn't true, but whatever makes you happy.



> I agree with you that intention is important. And if by volunteering in Japan, an individuals intention was to *harm* Haitians, then what you're saying would make sense.



No, it makes sense even without a zero sum game added to the scenario.

*To help one group and not to help another while acting under the false pretense of humanitarian concerns, but in actuality comes from cultural or racial sense of identification, is immoral.*


----------



## Ral (Mar 11, 2011)

My prayers go out to those in Japan, even if I'm not so heavy with my religious beliefs I'll still pray.

Not giving a shit about Anime and Manga right now, seriously people stop being trolls and think about actual humans that are suffering right now.


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Well, I imagine that if Hollywood didn't exist people wouldn't be so interested in the United States. Media social or otherwise does connect the world. I didn't know Thailand existed until Sagat in Street Fighter. I didn't particularly want to visit there until I saw Ong Bak.
> 
> I believe there was a thread for that big quake in China a while back the one that killed all those school children. I didn't even know about the quake in China yesterday though. Sad. Today's quake was literally the first thing I heard this morning.



Regardless, caring about one country over another because of media isn't humanitarian, nor does it being the truth make it right.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Morality isn't black (immoral) and white (moral), there are many shades of grey whilst Keile has a point that helping the Japanese whilst not Haitians isn't totally moral; how immoral it is upto debate based on one's personal belief.

One might "debate" or "rationalise" why one cause is greater than another.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 11, 2011)

If anyone is curious as to what the moment of impact for a tsunami looks like:


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder what they'll do with the hundreds of homeless.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 11, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what they'll do with the hundreds of homeless.



More than Hundreds.

According to N-TV alone in Sendai 70,000 lost their Homes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully everyone will recover well, and hopefully Jump will be out next week too.  It would suck if any of our favorite manga-kas got killed.


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

horrific footage.the disaster is huge.


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

Ral said:


> My prayers go out to those in Japan, even if I'm not so heavy with my religious beliefs I'll still pray.
> 
> Not giving a shit about Anime and Manga right now, seriously people stop being trolls and think about actual humans that are suffering right now.


 Ok Sensei master sama KUN Ral, but about my anime addict, I'm like Bob Saget in Half baked.
*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_dzDb5v744[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2011)

=/ The aftermath will surely be the hardest part to recover from. Who knows how many of the thousands can actually afford a new home? It'll be a really bad situation.

Edit: Doesn't Jump deliver the magazines by mail? I'd think the destruction of entire neighborhoods would hinder the orders for quite awhile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Hopefully everyone will recover well, and hopefully Jump will be out next week too. It would suck if any of our favorite manga-kas got killed.


 I'm worried most about manga and RPGs. If either are delayed....


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

Prayers goes out to people in Japan.  People stop trolling about this major disaster.  And as far as people demanding there should be manga and anime after this disaster is the same as trolling.  You're being selfish.  You're only concern should be praying for people affected and NOT what you can get out of them via manga and anime.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm worried most about manga and RPGs. If either are delayed....



I enjoy the artwork and writing of specific individuals, and would be saddened if any of them died leaving  their works unfinished.  

If Jump continues to come out, that implies things are returning to normal for everyone.  It's not that the situation isn't sad, but the best we can do is hope for a quick recovery for all concerned.

It's all speculation at this point.  Anyways, have a picture of a refinery explosion.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit man. The amount of things that have happened since I was in college is frightening. 

Prayers go out to you all.


----------



## Jing (Mar 11, 2011)

New Zealand got hit a few weeks ago, and now Japan? Theres some weird shit going on in the Pacific.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> Regardless, caring about one country over another because of media isn't humanitarian, nor does it being the truth make it right.




Japan isn't just our favorite media, many of us(myself included) have grown to love their culture. For me, Japan is the second home I haven't visited yet.



This is such a terrible tragedy.....thoughts and prayers to my Japanese brothers and sisters


Gambatte! Minna!


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 11, 2011)

Jing said:


> New Zealand got hit a few weeks ago, and now Japan? Theres some weird shit going on in the Pacific.


It isn't strange at all. The Pacific "Ring of Fire" is a hotbed of tectonic activity, so volcanic eruptions and earthquakes are extremely common.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> For you to be moral in helping Japan after neglecting Haiti without being in a vacuum of information with regards to both catastrophies, you would have to throw away your racial and cultural biases and resolve hereafter forever to never fall back into them.



Did people not help Haiti? And not to be a bastard but Japan contributes alot more to this world than Haiti, can't blame people for wanting them to get back on their feet as soon as possible. Esepcially on a board filled with manga readers.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear Keile, and others.

Start a thread in the Philosophy section if you want to gab on about whether or not particular actions or degrees of emotional investment are virtuous or not.

*This is a friendly reminder.  Off topic posts will be purged shortly, with all the fury of a Bolshevik revolution.  The next reminder will be decidedly unfriendly*


----------



## Extasee (Mar 11, 2011)

FUCKING 2011 WHY DO YOU SUCK SO BAD!?


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> I have not come here to belittle people; instead I'm here to pick at their minds and introduce them to important questions.
> 
> Nowhere in the forum rules does it say I cannot provoke discussion as much as in a disaster as in peacetime. Nowhere have I said or implied the Japanese disaster is not a "big deal". But a delicate perspective on human lives must always be taken into account. People must be aware of their biases so they may change them--and the world may be a better place for it.
> 
> *It is easy to accept ideals in peacetime, but much harder to accept those same ideals when it is most important to do so.*



Japan gets more love than Haiti. U Jelly? :ho


----------



## AsunA (Mar 11, 2011)

Planet Earth is just angry with all the shit going on... Did someone already mention that China also had an earthquake today with 25 deaths?


----------



## Keile (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Dear Keile, and others.
> 
> Start a thread in the Philosophy section if you want to gab on about whether or not particular actions or degrees of emotional investment are virtuous or not.
> 
> *This is a friendly reminder.  Off topic posts will be purged shortly, with all the fury of a Bolshevik revolution.  The next reminder will be decidedly unfriendly*



I am discussing the morality of emotional investment in altruism in this context. 

How is it NOT relevant?

Or is this supposed to be some kind of "Sorry, Japan, -(" thread, because it wasn't specified as such in the OP?


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 11, 2011)

^
Read thread title. 

Ontopic:

I wonder how many years will Japan need to recover. 
I also hope my favorite AV models are safe.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> check out the OP
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahDx73Zzj6Q[/YOUTUBE]


Holy shit that art is amazing.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

CNN Facts.  4 million homes lost already over 500 dead and 400 injured and tolls would increase as the day goes by.    I hope relief efforts are quickly on their way.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> I am discussing the morality of emotional investment in altruism in this context.
> 
> How is it NOT relevant?



Because you're talking about the people talking about the news, and not the news itself.


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

Usually I'm a catastrophe voyeur, but this is Japan and my favorite cultural destination. 

That's different than somewhere like Haiti, which has no cultural relevance to my life and is a third-world nation.

Really hope they get over this as quick as they can, but it looks really bad as of now.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

I was already sad about this.

Then I see this:



kitty.


----------



## Gextiv (Mar 11, 2011)

As usual, America has stepped in to help. Uhh, sucks what happened to Japan. Hopefully no delays on Anime or Manga next week.


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

the big concern is related to the nueclear plant.


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> I was already sad about this.
> 
> Then I see this:
> 
> ...



Neko! 

Koneko wa kawaii!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I guess it is moral in a humanitarian context to assume one people is better than another, and thereby more deserving of support, because of what they "contribute to the world" (whatever that means).
> 
> Thank you, Japan, for the food and water I enjoy everyday.



You just couldn't let it go could you?  I warned you nicely once, and this will now be the un-nice part.  Have a nice vacation.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 11, 2011)

I really don't fucking get why people are even really concerned about their weekly manga/anime. Jesus, thousands of people died :/


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

oh uh.......


> Tokyo Electric Power Co: Pressure inside No.1 reactor at Fukushima-Daiichi nuke plant is rising, with risk of radiation leak - Reuters


----------



## Pipe (Mar 11, 2011)

Btw the whole west coast of the continet of America will be hit by tsunamis the following hours. So it will be a bit harder this time to send aid to Japan.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes please get him out of here already!!!  Instead of praying for the injured and dead people.  Keille mocks japan by thanking them for the "food" and "water" what an asshole and sarcasm for the contributions Japan made to the world.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

vered said:


> oh uh.......




oh shit.....if the reactor melts down......will we have an atomic like explosion?


----------



## Gextiv (Mar 11, 2011)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> I really don't fucking get why people are even really concerned about their weekly manga/anime. Jesus, thousands of people died :/



What's wrong with that? It's only in human nature to get concerned when interests are jeopardized, though, I'm sure we all are sympathetic to what has happened to Japan nonetheless.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 11, 2011)

vered said:


> oh uh.......



I just read that they've got the situation under control there, and the danger should be over soon.


----------



## eHav (Mar 11, 2011)

i noticed youtube broadcasting this channel 



and i checked some videos and its amazing how calm everyone is while its happening. yeah they have plenty of earthquakes every year, and have probably the safest buildings ever, but still i was impressed


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> oh shit.....if the reactor melts down......will we have an atomic like explosion?



I doubt it, Nuclear reactors aren't Nuclear bombs waiting to go off. But there would be radiation problems :\


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I just read that they've got the situation under control there, and the danger should be over soon.



Apperantly it was a misinformed info since what i posted is the newest massage.
seems there are different reports so it better wait and see whats going on.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

I just heard that they shut down all the nuclear power plans in japan atm. So I'm not sure.  Hopefully there is no radiation leaks as it would hinder recovery efforts


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Terrible event, sorry for the ones who losted their lives or loved ones. But were there is many people posting when Haiti got an earthquake or other countries getting hit by earthquake and tsunamis?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Yakari Kaiya Nicometo said:


> Japan! Y u no build stronger buildings?? Hasn't this happened before?


I haven't heard of any major structural collapses. From what I've seen, the Tsunami is the real threat. Then the dam broke.


Keile said:


> Regardless, caring about one country over another because of media isn't humanitarian, nor does it being the truth make it right.


I was referring to awareness as opposed to any morality concerns. You must admit that it is an accurate statement to say that it is difficult to care about a place you've never heard of versus something that you're familiar with.

From a moral perspective Haitian, Chinese, Pakistani, New Orleanian, or Japanese they are all people whose lives have equal value. And are equally deserving of assistance and concern.


LovelyComplex said:


> I wonder what they'll do with the hundreds of homeless.


Logically, if they can restore train service then they should be able to move people to less affected areas.


Keile said:


> I have not come here to belittle people; instead I'm here to pick at their minds and introduce them to important questions.
> 
> Nowhere in the forum rules does it say I cannot provoke discussion as much as in a disaster as in peacetime. Nowhere have I said or implied the Japanese disaster is not a "big deal". But a delicate perspective on human lives must always be taken into account. People must be aware of their biases so they may change them--and the world may be a better place for it.
> 
> *It is easy to accept ideals in peacetime, but much harder to accept those same ideals when it is most important to do so.*



A worthy goal, but to promote them one should take care not to alienate those whom they would... educate.

Inter Arma Enim Silent Leges. 

As an idealist and an optimist I'd like to think people are able to take care of crises and retain their ideals.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 11, 2011)

Two finnish news sites say the same, that the danger should be over. But I'll wait for more information.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 11, 2011)

lol. I wished death upon kishimoto yesterday for that awful chapter.

Hope he's okay.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan has mobilized 40 ships and 300 aircraft to help out.

300 dead 500 missing now.



son_michael said:


> oh shit.....if the reactor melts down......will we have an atomic like explosion?



No, different mechanisms. It's a radiation problem, not explosive. And the radiation could be horrific: see Chernobyl....or what's left of it.


----------



## eriuchiha (Mar 11, 2011)

dis damage wont only effect japan bt the whole world cuz japan is one of the leading country !! besides the waves are still moving ...dnt noe how much damage they ll do more !!!! i pray for all Japanese !! 
wish kishimoto is OK !! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Btw the whole west coast of the continet of America will be hit by tsunamis the following hours. So it will be a bit harder this time to send aid to Japan.



It doesn't sound too serious from what I'm reading. People are running to the coasts with surfboards in hand.

At about 7:30 this morning, the waves rose around 7 feet way up in Nor Cal. They're telling people to get to higher ground, but it doesn't seem too serious, yet.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm fascinated that the Nikkei stock market lost money in the wake of this. WHO THE HELL IS TRADING AFTER A NATURAL DISASTER?!?!?????


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 11, 2011)

they must bring a doton user on the coast to block the suiton with doryu heki


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I'm fascinated that the Nikkei stock market lost money in the wake of this. WHO THE HELL IS TRADING AFTER A NATURAL DISASTER?!?!?????



There was probably some currency shenanigans.  Also due to extensive infrastructure damage, devaluation is to be expected


----------



## Jing (Mar 11, 2011)

A whirlpool now, holy shit.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> It doesn't sound too serious from what I'm reading. People are running to the coasts with surfboards in hand.
> 
> At about 7:30 this morning, the waves rose around 7 feet way up in Nor Cal. They're telling people to get to higher ground, but it doesn't seem too serious, yet.



From what it sounds like, sufers aren't surfering any more


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

Check out the video here, especially :19-:35 ("clips of the earthquake and tsunami, on the left of the article)...: 


It gives you an idea of how fast and deadly the rising water can be. There's no outrunning this, the only way to survive it is to _already_ be on higher ground when it appears in the distance.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> There was probably some currency shenanigans.  Also due to extensive infrastructure damage, devaluation is to be expected



I guess. I know capitalism is supposed to be nominally cutthroat and ruthless...it just doesn't seem particularly helpful or useful, in this instance.

In other news, for those concerned about the reactors.



> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reported that local U.S. Air Force assets delivered a shipment of reactor coolant to the affected Fukushima power plant.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Terrible event, sorry for the ones who losted their lives or loved ones. But were there is many people posting when Haiti got an earthquake or other countries getting hit by earthquake and tsunamis?



Japan has the 3rd largest economic influence in the world, Haiti in the other hand was one of the poorest countries of the world and Japan got hit harder. So take your guess which country the world will care more?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

So many people have already lost their homes. Comparing that to how many are dead and missing; the entire world needs to help out a little by giving resources to help the homeless get adequate shelter and supplies. Japan is an island, so there's no way that they're going to have all the resources the need to give their people shelter. Especially after this disaster is over.

Hopefully this won't turn into shitstorm... Japan is quite organized, from what I've heard, so I'm sure that the evacuation is going along pretty smoothly considering what all is going on. Like some people have said before, a key thing to getting people evacuated is to get the trains up and running again.

And I honestly could care less about anime and manga right now, I have some people who are very close to me that are in Japan. I don't know where they are right now so I'm worried sick.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2011)

Good quality photos.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

More videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2xTc8xCMg8&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reported that local U.S. Air Force assets delivered a shipment of reactor coolant to the affected Fukushima power plant.



America, America! God shed his grace on thee



sometimes I'm very proud of my country


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Japan has the 3rd largest economic influence in the world, Haiti in the other hand was one of the poorest countries of the world and Japan got hit harder. So take your guess which country the world will care more?



No, I'm talking about the Otakus who come here only because it was Japan, if it was another country it would only have 1/32th of the amount of pages. There was a flood were I lived a while ago and plenty of people died and many of my friends house were flooded and were destroyed. Media didn't really cover a lot on it and I had friends who are Haitian and they were worried about there family and thankfully most of them were okay. People only care because it is Japan and they act like that is there second home or place they love but always dream to be. 

And regardless on how rich the country it is there are still human lives being lost. I would help someone if he was rich or poor. Thousands starve in Africa and die all over the word and get hit by quakes. People need a wake up call.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Terrible event, sorry for the ones who losted their lives or loved ones. But were there is many people posting when Haiti got an earthquake or other countries getting hit by earthquake and tsunamis?


As I recall, there was a similar outpouring of sympathy on these forums for Haiti.



Pipe said:


> Japan has the 3rd largest economic influence in the world, Haiti in the other hand was one of the poorest countries of the world and Japan got hit harder. So take your guess which country the world will care more?



Sadly, furthermore, Japan being that large means it is heavily integrated into the world economy. The altruism is lessened when a damaged Japan could harm other nations economically, it's mere crisis control. Bandaging a wound on yourself, vs someone else. I suppose that's the difference between first and third world countries? 

No, I will stand by the idea, the belief that humans can give a damn about each other without it having to be repaid, without it being something that effects them, but care because it is right.

It does seem a little inverted though doesn't it? Haiti had no way of dealing with its natural disaster, while Japan is well equipped to deal with this. Yet the outpouring of support seems the same, at the moment.

A brief clip from Wikipedia on how the world's governments have responded initially.


*Spoiler*: __ 



International response


United Nations - Spokeswoman Elisabeth Byrs of the Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Assistance said that 30 international search and rescue teams stand ready to go to Japan to provide assistance if necessary.[59]
     The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has sent "an offer of good offices to Japan, should the country request support."[57]
      Australia - Deputy Prime Minister Wayne Swan offered assistance to Japan, saying "Australia stands ready to assist Japan in any way at this difficult time."[67] Prime Minister Julia Gillard also expressed her condolences, stating "On behalf of the people of Australia I want to express our very sincere condolences to the people of Japan and the government of Japan on the death and devastation we are seeing following the earthquake and tsunami."[68]
      Canada - Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper and his family sent their heartfelt condolences to the Japanese people, ?Our thoughts and prayers are with the friends and families who have lost their loved ones in the earthquake and tsunamis.? Canada, he said, will also stand by the people of Japan during this difficult moment. Federal officials will work with their B.C. counterparts to identify areas of potential federal assistance and resources.[69]
      China - Premier Wen Jiabao offered support to Japan expressing ?deep sympathy and solicitude to the Japanese government and the people? and stating that the country is willing to offer necessary help.[70]
      France - President Nicolas Sarkozy stated in a letter to Japan's Prime Minister that "France is ready to respond to any possible request that Japan may wish to make in order to handle this tragedy."[71]
      Germany - Chancellor Angela Merkel offered help to Japan and expressed her sympathies to the families of the victims. In an official statement she wrote, "Be assured that in these tragic hours, Germany stands at Japan's side, and is ready to help".[72]
      Hungary - According to the MTI, the Hungarian National Disaster Management sends a rescue team to the area, consisting of eight technical rescue team members and a specialist officer. The team is expected to travel to the disaster site on Friday, March 12.[73]
      Iceland - The Icelandic International Crisis Response Unit was placed under a so-called monitoring stage at 8:05 am local time.[74]
      India - Prime Minister Manmohan Singh offered India?s readiness to help Japan hit by a devastating earthquake and tsunami, saying ?we are ready to help Japan in any way required and our resources are at your disposal?.[75]
      Iran - Head of Iran Red Crescent Society (IRCS) voiced the institute's readiness to supply aid to the victims of earthquake in northeastern Japan.[76]
      Israel - Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu delivered a message to the Japanese government, saying that the people of Israel express their deep sorrow over the tragedy in Japan, and that he will work to provide any help that will be required.[77]
      Italy - Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi stated "We are close to the Japanese people in this tragic circumstance and ready to give all possible help and assistance to the government."[78]
      Mexico - Secretary of Foreign Affairs (SRE), on behalf of Government of Mexico expressed its dismay due to consequences of earthquakes occurred in Japan. The Prime Minister expressed to the Japanese government and people her heartfelt solidarity. The Government of Mexico will be willing and stands ready to assist that country at this difficult time.[79]
      Pakistan - President Asif Ali Zardari said he is deeply shocked over the loss of lives and wide scale damages caused by the earthquake and the subsequent tsunami. In a message to the Emperor of Japan Akihito, Zardari said the government and people of Pakistan stand with the Japanese people in total solidarity and support in this time of great trial.[80]
      Peru - President Alan Garc?a expressed his condolences and offered to provide any assistance that Japan would require.[81]
      Russia - President Dmitry Medvedev said that Russia would offer assistance, stating that "we stand ready to help our neighbors to overcome the consequences of that extremely strong earthquake."[82]
      Singapore - Singapore President S R Nathan wrote a letter of condolence to His Majesty Akihito,[83] while Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong wrote a similar letter to Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan, expressing Singapore's willingness to assist in any way possible.[83]
      South Korea - President Lee Myung-bak, while stressing that the incident in the neighboring country was tragic, pledged to extend full assistance to Japan as it recovers from the massive quake. He ordered the government to do its utmost to assist in the recovery efforts. [84]
      South Africa - President Jacob Zuma, has expressed his condolences to the Japanese people and has stated that the South African government "stands ready to assist in whatever manner possible within our limited resources."[85]
      Sri Lanka - President Mahinda Rajapakse has conveyed condolences of himself, the government and the people of Sri Lanka to the Japanese Ambassador in Sri Lanka Kunio Takahashi.[86] President Mahinda Rajapakse also said Japan was a "very close and dear friend" and its people possessed "incredible resilience and courage" to overcome destruction. [87] Sri Lanka President Mahinda Rajapaksa, in a message to Japanese Emperor Akihito, expressed his sympathy and said "we pray for solace for those affected by the disaster and for the rapid recovery of the Japanese people and nation." "Along with the rest of the globe, the people of Sri Lanka and I have been watching with sorrow and anguish the destruction brought about in Japan by the earthquake followed by a tsunami," Rajapaksa said in his message. He added: "We are aware that due to their nation being located in an area of the world especially vulnerable to this kind of natural phenomenon, the Japanese authorities have taken the maximum measures to prepare for and mitigate the consequences of such a disaster. We also know that the Japanese people possess incredible resilience and courage, which has enabled them to overcome always the greatest of destruction and continue on the path of national progress."His message concluded with: "Japan is a very close and dear friend of Sri Lanka. At this moment of challenge, our thoughts are with Your Majesty and your people. We pray for solace for those affected by the disaster and for the rapid recovery of the Japanese people and nation."[88]

      Switzerland said it had offered to send aid to Japan. A team of humanitarian experts are ready to leave at short notice.[89]
      Taiwan - President Ma Ying-jeou has offered to send a search and rescue team to Japan,[90] and Premier Wu Den-yih has extended his "sympathy and concerns".[91] Foreign Affairs Minister Timothy Yang has stated that Taiwan will donate US$300,000 to help with disaster relief.[91] Charity groups have already donated over US$100,000 to Japan and are launching efforts to raise more in addition to providing relief aid.[92]
      Thailand - The Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva stated in his condolence message to Japan's Prime Minister that "Thailand stands ready to assist Japan in mitigating the effects of tsunami."[93] Thailand became the first country in offering aid 5 million baht ($165,000 US), and would consider giving more after the extent of the damage was known.[94]
      Turkey - President Abdullah G?l said: "We hope there will not be big casualties and damages. Being a country which knows the sorrows of the disaster, we attach importance to assistance in such situations."[95] Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu said that a special unit would be established at the Ministry to follow the developments and that he is going to call the Japan's foreign minister to offer assistance.[96] Turkish Red Crescent released a written statement and said it would send a team to quake hit region. The statement said Red Crescent was ready to send assistance to Japan, Taiwan, Indonesia, the Philippines, Russia and Hawaii.[97]
     United Kingdom - Prime Minister David Cameron stated that he had "asked immediately that our Government look at what we can do to help",[98] with the Foreign Secretary William Hague stating that the UK was ready to offer "assistance needed" including humanitarian assistance or search and rescue teams.[99] Queen Elizabeth II conveyed a message to Emperor Akihito, stating, "Our prayers and thoughts are with everyone who has been affected by the dreadful disaster." [100]
      United States - President Barack Obama said that the United States "stands ready to help" in any way it can.[101] The U.S. Defense Department was preparing American forces in the Pacific to provide relief.[94] Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reported that local U.S. Air Force assets delivered a shipment of reactor coolant to the affected Fukushima power plant.


----------



## GokuBlade (Mar 11, 2011)

This day will live forever in Japan!


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> No, I'm talking about the Otakus who come here only because it was Japan, if it was another country it would only have 1/32th of the amount of pages. There was a flood were I lived a while ago and plenty of people died and many of my friends house were flooded and were destroyed. Media didn't really cover a lot on it and I had friends who are Haitian and they were worried about there family and thankfully most of them were okay. *People only care because it is Japan* and they act like that is there second home or place they love but always dream to be.
> 
> And regardless on how rich the country it is there are still human lives being lost. I would help someone if he was rich or poor. Thousands starve in Africa and die all over the word and get hit by quakes. People need a wake up call.



God you're an idiot.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> God you're an idiot.



It is true. Most of the people here are worried about their anime or manga but if it was another country they will be like whatever normal day, shit happens.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Well i except nothing less from a guy who thinks Rape is not a horrible thing to happen to a girl.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Kind of like when people thought North and South Korea were going to fight people who worship the korean were worried if their cute girls were going to get injured.


Plus I've never seen this many posters since that thread about the Japanese government maybe banning and censoring Japanese manga. Shows were most of the people here focus and attention is at.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> It is true. Most of the people here are worried about their anime or manga but if it was another country they will be like whatever normal day, shit happens.



how many pages did the Haiti earthquake thread get?


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

eye-witness videos of the quake:


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatrasus Son said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9QNzGY0qxw&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goom (Mar 11, 2011)

Keile said:


> The ironic part about all of this is you would likely care *substntially less or not at all* about this catastrophe if manga/anime didn't exist, yet all the same you feel the need to denigrate those who complain about it being delayed.



Even though its kind of sad I do agree with this.  I know for a fact that I would care a lot less if I didn't watch anime and read manga.  

Just like a lot of people care about this disaster over the disaster in Indonesia and Haiti.


Edit: Damn @ the video above.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> It is true. Most of the people here are worried about their anime or manga but if it was another country they will be like whatever normal day, shit happens.



Can you use the power of sympathy to save the people huddled on the ground behind their house as the Tsunami rolls in?  I didn't think so.  So whether or not people extend their sympathies is fundamentally irrelevant.  

It's probably a way of emotionally processing the scope of such a disaster.


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Japan has the 3rd largest economic influence in the world, Haiti in the other hand was one of the poorest countries of the world and Japan got hit harder. So take your guess which country the world will care more?



Japan didn't get hit harder. Yeah it was a bigger earthquake, but Haiti's was very shallow right near its capital of Port-au-Prince and killed hundreds of thousands and pretty much destroyed any development prospects Haiti faced. 

The quake pretty much ruined Haiti.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so sad 

But some of you idiots comments are even sadder. ​


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a terrible tragedy.  

I hope you and all your family and friends are safe and well Aya.


----------



## Renaissance (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> God you're an idiot.



In all honesty, he is actually right. As well as the other guy talking about being the 3rd whatnot. But we aren't here because of that part.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Terrible, and frightening.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 11, 2011)

My hope and praises goes out to the citizens of Japan.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

More vids


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPwlKrqi0YE&feature=featured[/YOUTUBE]

For those who missed this last night.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

There aren't enough negs for me to give to the weaboo trash in this thread.

Eitherway I wish I'd been up to see real good coverage of this, it's not often one see's a quake this huge.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Can you use the power of sympathy to save the people huddled on the ground behind their house as the Tsunami rolls in?  I didn't think so.  So whether or not people extend their sympathies is fundamentally irrelevant.
> 
> It's probably a way of emotionally processing the scope of such a disaster.



Yah I guess you are right, but whenever my home country is in the news people just laugh at it and call it a shithole and carrying on like nothing happened.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

That last video is terrifying. Incredible power. Jesus....


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

The nuclear risk is apparently very serious.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> There aren't enough negs for me to give to the weaboo trash in this thread.
> 
> Eitherway I wish I'd been up to see real good coverage of this, it's not often one see's a quake this huge.


lol.

Yea i tried to stay up as long as i could  last night to watch it.


Armpits said:


> That last video is terrifying. Incredible power. Jesus....



Yea, shits bulldozing. 





> Japan evacuates thousands near Fukushima nuke plant; plans to release radioactive vapor to reduce pressure


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> The nuclear risk is apparently very serious.



I read that they had managed to cool down the plants with the help of supplies from US troops.

We need sources pretty badly.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> So many people have already lost their homes. Comparing that to how many are dead and missing; the entire world needs to help out a little by giving resources to help the homeless get adequate shelter and supplies. Japan is an island, so there's no way that they're going to have all the resources the need to give their people shelter. Especially after this disaster is over.
> 
> Hopefully this won't turn into shitstorm... Japan is quite organized, from what I've heard, so I'm sure that the evacuation is going along pretty smoothly considering what all is going on. Like some people have said before, a key thing to getting people evacuated is to get the trains up and running again.
> 
> And I honestly could care less about anime and manga right now, I have some people who are very close to me that are in Japan. I don't know where they are right now so I'm worried sick.


Extremely well organized. They are a quite well ordered people and they have planned for this. This is a huge one, but they've planned for the huge ones.

Ironically their island nation status with limited resources could prove to be an asset. 

They import most of their food and raw materials anyway. They are well set up receive relief efforts. And with the ports on the other side of the island are largely unscathed. They can still receive. Japan will spring back relatively quickly.


makeoutparadise said:


> how many pages did the Haiti earthquake thread get?


I am saddened greatly to confirm some of the accusations...

The initial Haiti Earthquake thread was only 5 pages long. That said, there were about a dozen plus subsequent threads later on. Mostly keeping the subject alive and asking why the situation hasn't improved. Unlike this thread, no Haiti thread actually crystallized into a unified or ongoing conversation.

People haven't forgotten but I must concede, that Japan is getting more attention around here. 


Xion said:


> Japan didn't get hit harder. Yeah it was a bigger earthquake, but Haiti's was very shallow right near its capital of Port-au-Prince and killed hundreds of thousands and pretty much destroyed any development prospects Haiti faced.
> 
> The quake pretty much ruined Haiti.


Well you have to consider scale in that equation and technology.

The Sendai quake was 81 miles east of Sendai in Miyagi prefecture (no jokes please) and 15 miles in depth, for clarity that is 15 miles beneath the sea floor, which is considered . The quake was far more massive than Haiti, it is not a geometric increase on the moment magnitude scale, it's exponential. 

That said, the Haitian quake was more massive in scope when compared to Haiti, primarily because the quake was essentially bigger than the country. Haiti is tiny even compared to Japan. The quake hit the entire country, there was no where that wasn't effected. 

Technologically, I remember they were speaking of how, the Haitians didn't use reinforced concrete anywhere. Reinforced concrete of course is the type with steel re-bar embedded in it. Without that, standard modern concrete is very...brittle. Which is why that nation had so many critical structural failures. Japan by contrast is on the bleeding edge of earthquake resistant architecture techniques. Most modern earthquake technology at least started in Japan. That's what you do when you live in a tectonically active region. CNN is reporting that the building code in Japan is very strict and have been since 1981. Collapsed buildings have happened but are rare, most have swayed side to side absorbing the energy like they were designed to. Looking at the images, even the worst collapsed buildings in Japan have nothing on Haiti.

So even though Japan's quake was more physically severe it is mitigated largely by Japan's superior preparation.

Furthermore, Japan, like China and New Zealand, and unlike Haiti and Pakistan's flood before them has a fully functioning government and civil and military engineering departments. They have the tools, the will, and the ability.

Judging from the videos, am I the only one thinking that the Tsunami has caused the most damage and casualties?

In other news-
The order has come down that the US Navy Pacific fleet has just received orders to be on hot standby to assist the Japanese at a moments notice.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12717668

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

Watch the video on the BBC site.
from the site:


> A huge earthquake has hit Japan triggering a Tsunami which has swept several miles inland washing everything away in its path and causing massive devastation and loss of life.
> 
> With a magnitude of 8.9, it is the sixth largest quake ever recorded (*sixth or seventh? sources vary)*. The death toll could reach several thousand.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Was Tokyo and the southern islands of Japan hit by the tsunami? I can't find any info there.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> If anyone is curious as to what the moment of impact for a tsunami looks like:


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

NBC news reported that the quake was in fact the fifth strongest in world recorded history and the strongest in Japanese history.

Full nuclear shutdown and the US has delivered coolant to Japan for the Fukushima reactor.

BassGS where are you from?

Also anyone on the west coast of the US, or the Central or South American countries?


----------



## Xnr (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> It is true. Most of the people here are worried about their anime or manga but if it was another country they will be like whatever normal day, shit happens.



Did it not occur to you that people care that much because this is an anime forum and with it being essentially a Japan product and a big part of Japanese culture most people here feel some sort of sympathy or connection for Japan because of that? I don't care what's going to have to anime/manga but I am more interested in this than I would be if I didn't know anything about Japan.

Nah, that can't be. It's only the economy.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Yah I guess you are right, but whenever my home country is in the news people just laugh at it and call it a shithole and carrying on like nothing happened.



and others call mine an Imperialistic evil empire out for world domination. Dont let the opinions of others bother you.



> It is true. Most of the people here are worried about their anime or manga but if it was another country they will be like whatever normal day, shit happens.



People only care about whats happening to them and their local area and possibly anything else they have an attachment to. Its only normal. To fault people for mainly caring about themselves just makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

not good at all:



> Fukushima update: Japanese authorities will release radioactive vapor to ease pressure at nuclear reactor - AP


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Heard about this shit on the radio 

I'm like  

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

1000 dead now, 530 missing across six prefectures.

They're building the counts pretty fast.

The USS Ronald Reagan is being deployed there.

I served on a Nimitz-Class Aircraft carrier like her, so trust me, she will be immensely useful. She can carry immense stores of supplies and being a super carrier is an excellent launch platform for the helicopters that Japan will need. 

I know we've got some science majors on these forums, would anyone care to explain to me how one of the nuclear power plants had a CO2 fire?  It seems antithetical from what's taught in fire safety.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 11, 2011)

dude, that giant whirlpool out at sea, with that ship trapped.
its uzumaki irl


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2011)

Watched this at school before leaving, pretty crazy.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> dude, that giant whirlpool out at sea, with that ship trapped.
> its uzumaki irl



Whirlpools arent very destructive to ships. Mythbusters proved that one with a whirlpool test of their own.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Uh, any information if the tsunami hit Tokyo and the southern islands? I haven't found anything on it.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Whirlpools arent very destructive to ships. Mythbusters proved that one with a whirlpool test of their own.



i still would not want to be trapped in that thing


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Also anyone on the west coast of the US, or the Central or South American countries?





Not much to worry about in the US. Some beaches have been closed, but besides a high tide, there's not much being affected. They did issue a warning for the San Francisco area.... so I'm glad I don't have class there today.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully Shintaro Ishihara is one of the douchebags that died as a result of this Earthquake.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokyo was definitely one of the first areas to get hit. The thing is the lay out of the city is designed to take Tsunamis so it didnt do much damage to Tokyo. The footage we've been seeing is mostly of northern Japan which got hit the hardest and didnt have the systems to divert the water like at Tokyo.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

How's this little nightmare fueling tidbit.

DATELINE: Japan 1707

An earthquake off the coast in the Japan Trench, generates a 8.6 Earthquake.

The next thing that happened two days later.....FUJI erupted. 



PaperAngel said:


> dude, that giant whirlpool out at sea, with that ship trapped.
> its uzumaki irl



The Uzumaki whirlpool is at the other end of Japan in the southwest. This is a new one.


BREAKING NEWS!!!!
CNN REPORTS-6.6 MAGNITUDE EARTHQUAKE IN NAGANO.

Yes the winter Olympics Nagano, inland. 200 miles northwest of Tokyo. It also affected an area called Niigita.
Could we be seeing a chain reaction.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Biggest thread I have ever seen in Cafe. Must've been a bunch of people worried about whether mango would continue to be released or not.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 11, 2011)

It's pretty bad. Could be a whole lot worse, though. It's better a huge quake hit a country prepared for them like Japan rather than a poor country with pretty much no infrastructure. The Haitian earthquake last year was simply unfair. Quakes in general are unfair, either way.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

The more images I see the more I cringe 

Please be safe

Kentaro Miura, and Oda  

EDIT:

Also Black Lagoon manga creator


----------



## Jing (Mar 11, 2011)

Dude another earthquake hit?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> The more images I see the more I cringe
> 
> Please be safe
> 
> ...


They are living in prefectures the farthest away from the disaster so they should be fine like Kubo and Kishimoto. Not only that, Oda lived in Tokyo where minimal damage was reported.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Special note: There could be a week or two without manga because of this situation. I know that manga is usually prepared weeks in advance, but don't be surprised if Shuiesha decides to stop releasing Jump for a bit.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> [SIZE=" 7"]BREAKING NEWS!!!!
> 6.6 MAGNITUDE EARTHQUAKE IN NAGANO.
> [/SI ZE]
> Yes the winter Olympics Nagano, inland. 200 miles northwest of Tokyo. It also affected an area called Niigita.
> ...


sources, people, SOURCES.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Yep, inland, not offshore on a different faultline. The Sendai quake shook something in Nagano loose.

Note this quake is a little closer to Tokyo. Could it be heading for Fuji? For the record Fuji is recorded as inactive.

MY SOURCE IS CNN!!!!

The chain reaction statement is merely conjecture.

It hit at about 4am in Japan or about a half-hour ago. Not being described as an aftershock, but a separate quake.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

those are aftershocks, its estimated Japan will get 20 something aftershocks(I forgot the exact number that was stated but its in the 20's)


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

I think we are jumping the gun thinking Mt Fuji is going to erupt until there is some hard evidence supporting it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> those are aftershocks, its estimated Japan will get 20 something aftershocks(I forgot the exact number that was stated but its in the 20's)


 
Erm, it was estimated the aftershocks could last for months, and they've already had well over 100 aftershocks easily since the first quake struck.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Yep, inland, not offshore on a different faultline. The Sendai quake shook something in Nagano loose.
> 
> Note this quake is a little closer to Tokyo. Could it be heading for Fuji? For the record Fuji is recorded as inactive.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that just be another aftershock affecting the Nagano fault line?


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Special note: There could be a week or two without manga because of this situation. I know that manga is usually prepared weeks in advance, but don't be surprised if Shuiesha decides to stop releasing Jump for a bit.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

The tragedy continues to unfold.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> MY SOURCE IS CNN!!!!


gracias.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 11, 2011)

There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Xion said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> The tragedy continues to unfold.


 
Don't quote that like it's true, it's just an educated guess, disasters like this can tend to halt production of stuff like that depending on how widespread it is.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Erm, it was estimated the aftershocks could last for months, and they've already had well over 100 aftershocks easily since the first quake struck.



that's not what i saw on news 1......aftershocks lasting for months?


thats insane


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

My condolences to the dead.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> that's not what i saw on news 1......aftershocks lasting for months?
> 
> 
> thats insane


 
Yep I heard it on a channel I was watching last night, the fault line is trying to restabilize itself, so it's going to produce quite a few aftershocks, they could last weeks or months, and they're usually predetermined by the magnitude of the quake itself. TWC just mentioned that Japan had over 100 aftershocks since yesterday.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 11, 2011)

Rad said:


> There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.


Hardly a peep? The Cafe has been filled with ME threads for the past month and a half. 

The Japan quake simply brought in all of these outsiders to our splendid abode.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 11, 2011)

Who gives a crap about manga in this situation.. gods sake.

Really we're helpless in this situation.. and it'll be days or even weeks before we begin get the full scope of the tragedy.  However this kind of disaster will have effects that last years.

The biggest danger right now is the lack of food and water in the coastal flooded regions, as well as the threat of disease.

I can only wish the affected people all the best.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 11, 2011)

My heart and prayers goes out to the people in Japan.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Btw, for those that can't grasp the magnitude of this earthquake, the richter scale rises exponentially. *


An 8.1 earthquake is equvalent to 21 megatons of TNT

An 8.8 earthquake is equivalent to 238 megatons.*


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> those are aftershocks, its estimated Japan will get 20 something aftershocks(I forgot the exact number that was stated but its in the 20's)


I heard 40 when I woke up this morning.

But the Nagano earthquake is not being described as an aftershock but a separate quake. 


Razgriez said:


> I think we are jumping the gun thinking Mt Fuji is going to erupt until there is some hard evidence supporting it.


I doubt Fuji is going to erupt seriously, but it is an unpleasant possibility. But Fuji is dead but it is a nightmare scenario.

The evidence is prior history. A similar quake in 1707 along the same fault in the Japan trench two days later triggered Fuji to erupt. But Fuji is not considered volcanically active. I apologize for the disaster theorizing.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shouldn't that just be another aftershock affecting the Nagano fault line?



CNN indicated that the Japanese Geologists are considering it a separate quake. It isn't from the same fault line so it isn't an aftershock, but it is possible that earthquakes can trigger other seismic events.

In Other Related News, LA County Fire and Rescue is sending an Urban Search and Rescue team to Japan to assist. 

If there's a team in the world that's as good as Japan it's them in my view.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2011)

Rad said:


> There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.



Someone got banned for a string of posts like this. 

Comparing an Earthquake to revolutions and civil wars is wrong anyway. Looking at some of the posts in this thread I can understand your reaction but at the end of the day that doesn't excuse you being wrong in your comparison, civil wars and revolutions are ongoing events, people hear about these things on a daily basis from the age of 4 upwards, essentially people accept these things happen. 

Record breaking earthquakes aren't something people hear about every day so it takes a greater amount of time to process and accept which is why people are shocked, looking at the numbers that are dwindling etc.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

8.9 	336 megatons 	1.41 EJ 	Sendai earthquake (Japan), 2011

The 8.9 Earthquake is equivalent of 336 one megaton atomic bombs going off all at once...


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

The manga griping aside 

My teacher's son if over there hopefully he's okay.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Btw, for those that can't grasp the magnitude of this earthquake, the richter scale rises exponentially.
> 
> 
> *An 8.1 earthquake is equvalent to 21 megatons of TNT*
> ...


 
To put that into perspective an 8.8 Earthquake releases energy equal to 5 Tsar Bombs.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

Rad said:


> There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.




wars in the middle east are nothing new and civil unrest at corrupt governments(such as the recent situation with egypt) are relatively unimportant


in this case were dealing with a great nation where thousands of lives could be lost and massive destruction

 you can hardly compare the 2


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The 8.9 Earthquake is equivalent of 336 one megaton atomic bombs going off all at once...


...15 miles under the ocean floor. 

It's bad, but don't let the hype get to you.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> ...15 miles under the ocean floor.
> 
> It's bad, but don't let the hype get to you.


 
Actually it's not hype, an Earthquake of that mangitude going off under land could easily collapse many times more buildings than one going off under the ocean floor.


----------



## Goom (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Special note: There could be a week or two without manga because of this situation. I know that manga is usually prepared weeks in advance, but don't be surprised if Shuiesha decides to stop releasing Jump for a bit.



OHH THE HUMANITY 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Prepares to get negged to death

but yeah not surprised, even if the buildings had little damage I'm sure lots of internal damage happened and relief efforts are consuming manpower


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Boats are being swept out to sea from the Marina Del Rey (Just west of Los Angeles, CA).


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Hardly a peep? The Cafe has been filled with ME threads for the past month and a half.
> 
> The Japan quake simply brought in all of these outsiders to our splendid abode.


Frankly I wasn't at all familiar with the cafe, as in I didn't really know where it was. I'd only end up here, if a friend was looking at it or sent me a link.

I spend most of my time in the library.


Bellville said:


> gracias.


  De Nada.


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Yep I heard it on a channel I was watching last night, the fault line is trying to restabilize itself, so it's going to produce quite a few aftershocks, they could last weeks or months, and they're usually predetermined by the magnitude of the quake itself. TWC just mentioned that Japan had over 100 aftershocks since yesterday.



That makes sense. If you take a long slim wooden board and bend it and let it go, then it's going to sway back and forth a few times before it becomes straight again. All that rock isn't going to realign in an instant, nor is it going to realign at the same time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

A fleet of US ships lead by the _USS Ronald Reagan_ have been sent out to Japan and should arrive in 24 hours to provide aid.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Rad said:


> There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.



It's not as if the news exclusively covered The Jasmin Revolution for the past month, if not past two monthes..


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Kishi and any other manga and anime crew are ok and weren't caught in the Earthquake!


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Sooooooooooo......

I take it no Dragon Ball Kai this week.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Sooooooooooo......
> 
> I take it no Dragon Ball Kai this week.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if there was no anime at all next week, damage is one thing, widespread loss of power is another.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 11, 2011)

okay now they just said that the earthquake ripped a hole in the Earths crust..... 150 miles long and 50 miles across.......


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

For your information, with Japan being in the northern hemisphere and thus wind usually going to the east, if the radioactive leak goes wrong, the falldown will in all likeliness hit the US as much or even more so than Asia.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone got any new information on how the attempt to cool the main reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant is going ?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> okay now they just said that the earthquake ripped a hole in the Earths crust..... 150 miles long.......


 
It's common for Earthquakes of such a high mangitude to do something like that, it's why they would be so much more threatening if they hit under land. Don't get me wrong, a 8.0+ quake out at sea is still pretty dangerous, but when you get that kind of power directly under land some crazy shit can happen.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope Kishi and any other manga and anime crew are ok and weren't caught in the Earthquake!


Again, as I said they were living in prefectures unaffected by the Earthquake and Tsunami. They're fine. There are more important things now.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Sooooooooooo......
> 
> I take it no Dragon Ball Kai this week.


I thought that series completed last year? 


Reksveks said:


> Anyone got any new information on how the attempt to cool the main reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant is going ?



Last I heard all nuclear plants were in Automatic shutdown, and the US had delivered supplementary reactor coolant to help secure Fukushima reactor.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> For your information, with Japan being in the northern hemisphere and thus wind usually going to the east, if the radioactive leak goes wrong, the falldown will in all likeliness hit the US as much or even more so than Asia.


How do they do these things safely so that doesn't happen? And wouldn't the radiation if it hits the US be weakened by then?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

News flash: *Unconfirmed report of 4 people swept out to sea in Crescent City, California. This information came from Fox News so I do take it with a grain of salt until I see it reported elsewhere.*


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Anyone got any new information on how the attempt to cool the main reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant is going ?





> The agency said the radioactive element in the vapour that will be released would not affect the environment or human health. -



"Even if fuel rods melt and the pressure inside the reactor builds up, radiation would not leak as long as the reactor container functions well," Tomoko Murakami, leader of the nuclear energy group at Japan's Institute of Energy Economics, told Reuters. Still, no one wants to take the chance.

edit:





> "It's possible that radioactive material in the reactor vessel could leak outside but the amount is expected to be small and the wind blowing towards the sea will be considered," Chief Cabinet Yukio Edano told a news conference.
> 
> "Residents are safe after those within a 3km radius were evacuated and those within a 10km radius are staying indoors, so we want people to be calm," he added.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

NUCLEAR REACTOR NEWS


Reksveks said:


> Anyone got any new information on how the attempt to cool the main reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant is going ?


"Fukushima reactor operator set to open valve of containment housing reactor to reduce pressure. Move may release radioactive steam. (Kyodo)"
"Any radiation released would be low-level and the safety of nearby residents has been ensured: industry minister Kaieda (Kyodo)"

from japan times.
its ok, its alright, if nothing goes wrong, its ok.

the prime minister went there a while ago, and they a*pproved to release the steam.
*




kubo is ok too, he had to walk like 2 or 3 hours to get to his house cuz he was on the subway when this happened and none of the taxis worked or anything
i looked up tetsuya nomura on the google search thing, but he hasn't been accounted for.. idk, i haven't heard of him or anything on twitter, i hope he's all right and that thanks to this he will develop better storylines for kingdom hearts and final fantasy


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I thought that series completed last year?



Nope only two more episodes to go until Dragon ball Kai is done.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> For your information, with Japan being in the northern hemisphere and thus wind usually going to the east, if the radioactive leak goes wrong, the falldown will in all likeliness hit the US as much or even more so than Asia.


this would be kinda ironic...


well i hope that nothing nuclear will happen...japan has suffered enough with this stuff


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

4 million in and around Tokyo without power.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How do they do these things safely so that doesn't happen? And wouldn't the radiation if it hits the US be weakened by then?


Does anyone know what the half life and the radioactive particles that would be released be? It makes a significant difference if it's radioactive for two hours or two days.


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> News flash: Unconfirmed report of 4 people swept out to sea in Crescent City, California. This information came from Fox News so I do take it with a grain of salt until I see it reported elsewhere.


I'm watching CNN and occasionally switching to MSNBC, I haven't heard anything but I'll keep an eye out.

On a lighter note, MSNBC reports that Arizona Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords is recovering by leaps and bounds. She can now repeat back sentences, which means that her language center is largely intact. Next month they are planning to replace the portion of her skull that they took off.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread shows the extent of identification many weaboo's have with Japan.

"I hope my manga/mangaka is ok"


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> News flash: Unconfirmed report of 4 people swept out to sea in Crescent City, California. This information came from Fox News so I do take it with a grain of salt until I see it reported elsewhere.



Yeah, was watching the news... People are still eating in restaurants right on the fucking beach.

It's one thing to not overreact. It's another to act like this shit can't do anything to people.

People are also being complete dumbasses and running TOWARD the water, causing high traffic, and hanging out on bridges with rushing water and fucking tipped over boats all around.

Time for Social Darwinism to take effect..?


----------



## Chou (Mar 11, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'm assuming many are tuned to CNN. That's what channel I'm on.



They have the news on TV now?!


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> People are also being complete dumbasses and running TOWARD the water, causing high traffic, and hanging out on bridges with rushing water and fucking tipped over boats all around.



Oh god, that's just so . . .  . . .


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

here is another source about 1 killed, 3 swept to sea in crescent city, CA
from news10 website


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol why even watch fox in the first place?


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL helicoptor zoomed in on a guy cruising in his kayak. what the hell, man. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Yeah, was watching the news... People are still eating in restaurants right on the fucking beach.
> 
> It's one thing to not overreact. It's another to act like this shit can't do anything to people.
> 
> ...


That is mean and and........ah what the hell who am I kidding I can't even finish the build up, I totally agree .



I'm all for compassion, but I truly abhor stupidity. 

When my uncle was younger he thought he was tough so when his friends and he were walking down the middle of the street a car came along. They moved he didn't on purpose. The car hit him....hard. He deserved it. Why? Because he was stupid. Don't worry he lived. He's fine. It was the sixties. Go fig. :shrug


Chou said:


> They have the news on TV now?!




On the reactors, 11 out of 50 reactors on automatic shut down. Fukushima does have redundant systems. But it takes a long time to cool down. But it allows them time to correct issues as well.

Kessenuma Japan is completely on fire. CNN watchers are y'all seeing this?


----------



## DeDeMouse (Mar 11, 2011)

*Some picture in accident..*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Lol why even watch fox in the first place?


 
I don't, I am actively watching twitter and other online sources (yes I have a twitter account, come at me bro) for information as it comes out, one of the people I am following on twitter retweeted something from Fox News Insider, although it appears this has been confirmed.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 11, 2011)

In the name of Jesus let this be the end of it!

Amen.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Just now watching the footage. Unbelievable. They're talking about a possible nuclear spill in Fukushima too to add insult to injury.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

. . . Oh god Eki  


*
35 x Photo gallery
*


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Mar 11, 2011)

Rest in peace to all of those who died, may God bless them... this is just sad :/

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 198 (51 members and 147 guests)

wow!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

News Flash: *This just in from TWC (yes, the fucking weather channel, they're covering this shit as well): "Help is on the way to #Japan USAID sends Disaster Assist. Response Team (DART), mobilizes Search & Rescue teams from LA Co. & Fairfax Co."*


----------



## DeDeMouse (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]j3fUqdGXLbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Its been like that all night. Not surprised.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> [sp][/sp]


Right down the middle!!


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

For some reason I can't find the reason to call up my teacher and ask if her son (currently living in Japan) is alright.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

A pic of Kesennuma city. Or what's left of it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Right down the middle!!


yes !


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Incredible how calm they were trough all of this though. At least they were well prepared to dealing with this given the circumstnces.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2011)

That Tsunami is fucking insane. Worse than the earthquake itself.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

> TOKYO (AP) - Japanese authorities will release slightly radioactive vapor to ease pressure at nuclear reactor whose cooling system failed.
> 
> The failure occurred after a power outage caused by Friday's massive earthquake off northeastern Japan.
> 
> ...



Uh.  That's not good


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> For some reason I can't find the reason to call up my teacher and ask if her son (currently living in Japan) is alright.



She's got enough on her mind without having dozens of people calling her and interrupting her attempts to contact her loved ones.
So probably not a good idea to try.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


>


Just...DAMN. If that's happened to any significant number of the road ways then they're gonna be rebuilding for a minute.


Bender said:


> For some reason I can't find the reason to call up my teacher and ask if her son (currently living in Japan) is alright.



You don't need to find a reason. You're concerned. Call her. Man doesn't need a reason to show compassion. The fact that you're thinking about it proves you care. But perhaps Grimah is right. Perhaps she has a social networking outlet? A facebook page?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 194 (55 members and 139 guests)


....Jesus Christ I haven't been this scared since 9/11 T___T

I hope everyone makes it through this okay.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Uh.  That's not good



Yeah. The very fact that they evacuated the people around and that the government was directly involved in handling this (especially with all the other stuff they have to worry about currently) shows that this is more serious than they'd like to admit.

Then again Japan is one country that would not take nuclear issues lightly.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Uh.  That's not good



nope, ya read it wrong.


the cooling reactors failed, is what happened first.

that is why they are going to release the steam.

its good that they're releasing the steam, so that the nuclear plants can cool down.


you're thinking of it as "they released the steam, but the cooling reactors failed. bad" when it's the other way around.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Uh.  That's not good





			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Three to four new power supply cars have arrived at the Fukushima-Daiichi nuclear plant in north-eastern Japan to provide emergency electricity for the earthquake-damaged cooling system of one reactor, the World Nuclear Association has said. The power cars are being prepared for connection, the WNA said, citing the Japanese ministry of economy, trade and industry. Other power modules are being flown in.



a bit of good news


----------



## emROARS (Mar 11, 2011)

DeDeMouse said:


> [YOUTUBE]j3fUqdGXLbM[/YOUTUBE]



Aww the cameraguy was so worried for his mother, keeping on asking is she was alright as well as helping the women with the baby.

I hope they're both ok now.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Btw, for those that can't grasp the magnitude of this earthquake, the richter scale rises exponentially. *
> 
> 
> An 8.1 earthquake is equvalent to 21 megatons of TNT
> ...



How much is that in Spirit Bombs?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

238 megatons... oh my god...

yeah, im having a hard time grasping how bad this earthquake really was.. but i saw the videos of tsunamis just tearing down strong big buildings with it, and its just devastating..

8.9...

but im so surprised that all the buildings are standing after the earthquake..[maybe not after the tsunami though..]
amazing, i find so much pride and respect now, the way japan is handling this is just darn amazing and something to be proud about.

but really such a tragic event.. seeing those farms and crops be washed away by a monster of debris and fire and mud and cars and people and buildings, its just horrible.. made me cry..


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> How much is that in Spirit Bombs?



Over 9000.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> You don't need to find a reason. You're concerned. Call her. Man doesn't need a reason to show compassion. The fact that you're thinking about it proves you care. But perhaps Grimah is right. Perhaps she has a social networking outlet? A facebook page?



I said reason, my bad I meant to say "Courage". I can't find the courage to call her and ask how her son is currently doing in Japan.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> nope, ya read it wrong.
> 
> the cooling reactors failed, is what happened first.
> 
> ...



It's exactly like a vehicle's radiator popping it's cap.  That's not exactly a good thing except in the sense that it probably prevents the radiator from asploding.  While it does get rid of a lot of hot fluid under pressure, it doesn't ameliorate the fact that the engine is still heating up.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> It's exactly like a vehicle's radiator popping it's cap.  That's not exactly a good thing except in the sense that it probably prevents the radiator from asploding.  While it does get rid of a lot of hot fluid under pressure, it doesn't ameliorate the fact that the engine is still heating up.



yeah i understand, a really bad situation to be in from the start, i really hope they can cool it down in time..
but releasing steam might help some... and plus the US is on the way to help, bringing electricity.


*4 trains unaccounted for in tsunami-hit Miyagi, Iwate prefectures



Earthquake death toll rises to 178; missing people number 584 (Kyodo)*


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> It's exactly like a vehicle's radiator popping it's cap.  That's not exactly a good thing except in the sense that it probably prevents the radiator from asploding.  While it does get rid of a lot of hot fluid under pressure, it doesn't ameliorate the fact that the engine is still heating up.



Good analogy, now they are trying to connect the extra coolers; the quicker they connect them the better.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nInW4kz_cXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draxo (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





DeDeMouse said:


> [YOUTUBE]j3fUqdGXLbM[/YOUTUBE]






The comments on this video make me ashamed to even read them.  The fires are still burning and these scumbags are mocking them.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

They're requesting foreign aid. How would I go about going over there and helping? I can draw blood.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

*Reports of people being swept out to sea in Cali as well as Oregon confirmed, 4 of them have been recovered alive in Oregon, one is still missing in Cali.*


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nInW4kz_cXU[/YOUTUBE]



scary, yet beautiful how it all turned to dark..

really scary.. 


wow, so many people video-taping this stuff xD


----------



## αce (Mar 11, 2011)

A tsunami as well?
That's major overkill.

Fuck you Earth.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Earthquake death toll rises to 178; missing people number 584 (Kyodo)[/B]


I thought the death toll had already reached 1,000..?


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Draxo said:


> The comments on this video make me ashamed to even read them.  The fires are still burning and these scumbags are mocking them.



Sadly the internet gives this retards a chance to put their views out there, that is the positive and negative with the internet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Draxo said:


> The comments on this video make me ashamed to even read them.  The fires are still burning and these scumbags are mocking them.



Not surprised, I always see a ton of idiotic comments on YouTube by morons. Some people try to be funny but fail miserably, so sad.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I know we've got some science majors on these forums, would anyone care to explain to me how one of the nuclear power plants had a CO2 fire?  It seems antithetical from what's taught in fire safety.



Not a science major, but I'm pretty sure that it wasn't a CO2 fire. Fires produce CO2 (odor) so I'm thinking that it was burning on gas or H2 gas. Maybe even 02.

Horrible that Japan was rocked with a second earthquake... this is horrible...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

japan is more than prepared for earthquakes, but it turned out being a 8.9, strongest in japan ever, 

and to top it off a huge tsunami..

and after shocks are quite big too.. and the fires,

and the nuclear reactors heating up...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

The effect this will have on the world economy (and food market) is incalculable.

Not to mention how long this will take to clean up,the loss in human life and the way Japan's economy itself will be affected.

And we should expect this year to be full of earthquakes.

The Moon's orbit will be closest this year to Earth since 5 years or so.

It will only increase whatever latent seismic activity that was there in the first place.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> How much is that in Spirit Bombs?





In it's intended form it would take 2.38 of these bombs to equal this quake.

In the actually tested form 4 and 3/4ths to equal the quake. This was the largest nuke ever tested and produced a fireball 5 miles in diameter. I like the picture of Paris and how the fricken thing simply encompasses the entire fucking city and that is only at 50% of the original intended potential of the weapon.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> It's exactly like a vehicle's radiator popping it's cap.  That's not exactly a good thing except in the sense that it probably prevents the radiator from asploding.  While it does get rid of a lot of hot fluid under pressure, it doesn't ameliorate the fact that the engine is still heating up.



This.

Hopefully with the new energy they got they can cool down the whole thing.


Be ready for a flood of videos, guys. Every person in Japan has the possibility of taping anything with their cellphones now, not like in the other Tsunami on Sri Lanka.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> scary, yet beautiful how it all turned to dark..
> 
> really scary..
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I thought. It was pretty awesome (but still scary) how it went all dark and the boom came a few seconds after the explosion (unless that was thunder).


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The effect this will have on the world economy (and food market) is incalculable.
> 
> Not to mention how long this will take to clean up,the loss in human life and the way Japan's economy itself will be affected.
> 
> ...



japan's economy is[was] one of the best in world, and now this just had to happen.. now the US and JAPAN.. god please no... 

the clean up... oh man.. i can't imagine how long it would take.. all those farms ruined, and that 60ft wall of mud, cars, water, houses, buildings, fire..how in the world..


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> japan is more than prepared for earthquakes, but it turned out being a 8.9, strongest in japan ever,
> 
> and to top it off a huge tsunami..
> 
> ...



There will probably be more "aftershocks" later on. For example, after the 9.1 magnitude earthquake which caused the south Asian tsunami, it took about 4 months for a magnitude 8.7 earthquake to follow, a few hundred kilometers south. Japan is likely to get some of those as well. Tokyo in particular is in the line of fire, or so I've heard.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Over 9000.



You're both crazy, but in a good way. Sweet levity. 

I'm gonna tune out for a while people. I'll be back later.


----------



## sunnyslumber (Mar 11, 2011)

Ibrahimović [✔];37557438 said:
			
		

> Rest in peace to all of those who died, may God bless them... this is just sad :/




Seconded. & hoping all those living in affected areas will stay safe or be rescued.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Reports of people being swept out to sea in Cali as well as Oregon confirmed, 4 of them have been recovered alive in Oregon, one is still missing in Cali.*



 I thought every one would get away from the coast! 


So far Japan is dealing with:

-8.8 earthquake aftermath
-Strongest Tsunami in their modern history 
-A whole city burning down(?)
-A Dam breaking and washing away over 1000 homes
-The possibility of a Nuclear Plant failure....


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 11, 2011)

ughh first time I've been 24ed. The posts in this thread


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

its as if japan got hit by almost 5 tsar bombs..[er 2.38].. hundreds of times worse than 2 atomic bombs.. that was so horrible, and just imagining this...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 11, 2011)

Bleach said:


> That's exactly what I thought. It was pretty awesome (but still scary) how it went all dark and the boom came a few seconds after the explosion (unless that was thunder).


Not the Gundam!


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Mar 11, 2011)

To be honest, I don't really care if the manga won't come out for a while. What's more important is that people died, so I won't sit here complaining that some series won't come out for me to enjoy it. It should be understandable to many of you.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

"Search for 1 man swept into water near mout of Klamath River in Del Norte Co. CA, *according to AP. man was taking pix at the time*"

Ladies and gentlemen natural selection rears it's ugly head once more.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> its as if japan got hit by almost 5 tsar bombs..[er 2.38].. hundreds of times worse than 2 atomic bombs.. that was so horrible, and just imagining this...



Well no, it's not the same. The atomic bomb analogy illustrates the energy output only, not the amount of destruction or life loss.

In an earthquake, most of the energy is "wasted" away on "useless" targets such as earth, water, deep magma, etc. In contrast, an atomic bomb is set to explode in the air and its output rains down directly on the surface. Its energy does not go into a tsunami wave, but into direct heat. 

In other terms, atomic bombs are much more energy efficient in terms of mass killing and destruction.

It's a bit like comparing a kick to the balls and a kick to the butt. The same amount of force will have different results in terms of destructive power depending on how it is applied.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

^Not to mention the residual fallout.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well no, it's not the same. The atomic bomb analogy illustrates the energy. But in an earthquake, most of the energy is "wasted" away on useless targets such as earth, water, deep magma, etc. In contrast, an atomic bomb is usually set to explode in the air. Its energy does not go into a wave, but into direct heat.
> 
> 
> In other terms, atomic bombs are much more energy efficient in terms of mass killing and destruction.


 
There's also the fact that the energy was spread over a far wider area than a Tsar Bomb would spread it's energy.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well no, it's not the same. The atomic bomb analogy illustrates the energy. But in an earthquake, most of the energy is "wasted" away on useless targets such as earth, water, deep magma, etc. In contrast, an atomic bomb is usually set to explode in the air. Its energy does not go into a wave, but into direct heat.
> 
> 
> In other terms, atomic bombs are much more energy efficient in terms of mass killing and destruction.



Pretty much this.

You drop 5 of those on Japan there would be no more Japan.



> There's also the fact that the energy was spread over a far wider area than a Tsar Bomb would spread it's energy.



I dont know. If you drop 5 of those at once in separate areas you are looking at 35 km craters not to mention the shockwave these things would cause. The fall out would definitely rack up the kill count after the blasts which would level Tokyo with 1 bomb. So you could pretty much say a good 20+ million people would be dead just from the explosions.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> I thought the death toll had already reached 1,000..?



that's the presumed death toll, there's no doubt that it WILL unfortunately reach much above 1000, but the 178 i posted are confirmed deaths, like 100% confirmed, without estimates, of people they know to be dead at this moment

of course, there is a lot more, but they haven't been counted/accounted for yet..


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> "Search for 1 man swept into water near mout of Klamath River in Del Norte Co. CA, *according to AP. man was taking pix at the time*"
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen natural selection rears it's ugly head once more.



Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> You drop 5 of those on Japan there would be no more Japan.


 
It would take more than 5 of them to completely wipe out Japan, however 5 of them could wipe out multiple cities in Japan without issue.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well no, it's not the same. The atomic bomb analogy illustrates the energy output only, not the amount of destruction or life loss.
> 
> In an earthquake, most of the energy is "wasted" away on "useless" targets such as earth, water, deep magma, etc. In contrast, an atomic bomb is set to explode in the air and its output rains down directly on the surface. Its energy does not go into a tsunami wave, but into direct heat.
> 
> ...


i see.. the waves weaken a lot, refraction/diffraction occurs, ect..


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i see.. the waves weaken a lot, refraction/diffraction occurs, ect..


 
This and the fact that the energy is spread out as opposed to compacted in a specific area like the Tsar Bomb is.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> It would take more than 5 of them to completely wipe out Japan, however 5 of them could wipe out multiple cities in Japan without issue.



Well if you want to literally turn the place into crater island sure but to pretty much end the country 5 of those in certain spots would probably do the job very well. The fall out will kill everyone else.

Pretty crazy though that there is so much energy in the core of this planet and we are pretty much standing on a very thin layer of hardened rock that is the crust while everything else is molten and moving underneath. We are living on an egg!


----------



## Penance (Mar 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I thought every one would get away from the coast!
> 
> 
> So far Japan is dealing with:
> ...




Yeah...not a great first quarter for Japan (I don't like the way things are looking for the 50+ other countries that'll be affected, either)...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> This and the fact that the energy is spread out as opposed to compacted in a specific area like the Tsar Bomb is.



i see..

instead of it being concentrated energy, its diffused, sort of, spread out..
but its still a lot..


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

> St. Louis (KSDK) -- A professor of geophysics at St. Louis University Earthquake Center said the magnitude of the earthquake that hit Japan has been revised to *9.1* from the initial magnitude of 8.9.



It's been upgraded.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Dont know why you are all holding such grim outlooks on this.

Considering the magnitude of the event here just look how the level of technology and preparation for this sort of thing probably saved hundreds of thousands of lives.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Moon's orbit will be closest this year to Earth since 5 years or so.
> 
> It will only increase whatever latent seismic activity that was there in the first place.



No, it won't. Period. It has nothing to do with it at all. Stop spreading ignorance and frightening people.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2011)

Debated posting this in a new thread but decided to post here since it's still related to earthquake.





> Tokyo (CNN) -- Japanese authorities rushed Friday to cool down fears as well as high temperatures inside a nuclear power plant rattled by Friday's mammoth earthquake, with the nation's prime minister planning a trip to personally inspect the atomic facility.
> 
> The Fukushima Daiichi nuclear reactor, about 160 miles (260 kilometers) north of Tokyo, "remains at a high temperature" because it "cannot cool down," Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano told reporters.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they can handle this without causing disaster but IMO the worst that can happen would be like  with minimal effect to local populace but long term and costly repair to the damaged core.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> It's been upgraded.



Woah...

history books?


----------



## Boradis (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> It's a bit like comparing a kick to the balls and a kick to the butt. The same amount of force will have different results in terms of destructive power depending on how it is applied.



Excellent (and cringe-inducing) analogy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Now it's a 9.1? Holy fuck how much worse could this get?

Please do not cue in nuclear reactors exploding...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Woah...
> 
> history books?



9.1 now? according to what my parents have said that be like the fith or sixth strongest Earthquake since they've started recording them.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

9.0 = 474 megatons of TNT
9.2 = 946 megatons of TNT 

Those are the equivalents for these earthquakes. 9.1 is somewhere in between there.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Interesting, I haven't seen any more reports like that one yet, will definitely keep an eye out, USGS website still has it as 8.9 currently, will keep an eye on that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Geez now a 9.1. They definitely need to get that reactor cooled down, they're already dealing with a lot. :33


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> It's been upgraded.



this makes it the 4th greatest earthquake in recorded history, then?

9.1.. oh my god..


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a live feed of what's going on from a Japanese news station.

Scroll down a bit, the feed is there.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez now a 9.1. They definitely need to get that reactor cooled down, they're already dealing with a lot. :33



I'm not nuclear reactor-phobic as a rule, but I would have thought the one country that would be opposed to them would be Japan. Even if they hadn't suffered through the atomic bomb attacks, they're one of the most quake-prone areas of the world.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> It's been upgraded.


 
Take this with a grain of salt.

Neither the USGS nor any other source has officially updated this to a 9.1 yet, and until official confirmation comes out this story could be slightly fabricated.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> Here's a live feed of what's going on from a Japanese news station.
> 
> Scroll down a bit, the feed is there.



Thanks for the link.

God I need to learn Japanese properly, can only understand bits and pieces.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Boradis said:


> No, it won't. Period. It has nothing to do with it at all. Stop spreading ignorance and frightening people.



Excuse me?

Haven't you heard of tidal waves?

Those are stronger when the Moon is nearer,and this year the Moon will be at its closest orbit to Earth.

And since the continents are just cooled flecks of magma riding on top of a giant liquid magma ocean,then yes,the tidal force from the Moon will influence that ocean as well,causing increased seismic activity.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Boradis said:


> I'm not nuclear reactor-phobic as a rule, but I would have thought the one country that would be opposed to them would be Japan. Even if they hadn't suffered through the atomic bomb attacks, they're one of the most quake-prone areas of the world.



The fact is if developed countries want to get off the dependency on fossil fuels for obvious reasons, the most efficient method at the moment is nuclear power, green energy is the way of the future but it isn't as good as nuclear power yet.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Haven't you heard of tidal waves?
> 
> ...


 
Seismic Activity is minimally influenced by the moon at best, a Super Moon is unlikely to cause a significant Earthquake.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Seismic Activity is minimally influenced by the moon at best, a Super Moon is unlikely to cause a significant Earthquake.







> The fact that these theories are being lapped shows a worrying disregard for science and suggests an almost hysterical, apocalyptic reaction to the natural disasters that have pounded the globe in recent months, including the Queensland floods and the earthquake in Christchurch, New Zealand.
> 
> Scientists said that although the Moon can have an effect on tides, it cannot cause earthquakes.
> 
> Professor George Helffrich, a seismologist at the University of Bristol in the UK, said: "Complete nonsense. The moon has no significant effect on earthquake triggering."



Science agrees. :33


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Dont know why you are all holding such grim outlooks on this.
> 
> Considering the magnitude of the event here just look how the level of technology and preparation for this sort of thing probably saved hundreds of thousands of lives.


That's what I've been saying, but feel a bit guilty for saying how proud I am of Japan, more so at how shocked I am at how withstanding buildings are, how amazingly this has been handled.


Wilykat said:


> Debated posting this in a new thread but decided to post here since it's still related to earthquake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope they can cool it down.. are the temperatures rising?


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 11, 2011)

Jokes aside, I sincerely hope that everyone is alright. What a catastrophe.


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2011)

Rad said:


> There's revolution and civil war all across the Near East, and hardly a peep. An earthquake hits Japan, and ZOMG, suddenly everyone cares.



I don't care if I get banned but you and every other assclown in this thread needs to GET THE FUCK OUT......

My condolences goes out to the people of japan......


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> Science agrees. :33



Riiight.


The fact that most super-earthquakes happen when the Moon is closest is just a string of coincidences!

The fact is that how exactly the Moon's tidal forces impact the magma ocean is still largely unknown,but considering the fact that the tidal forces make the oceans of the planet recede and swell I'd say  it's quite a bit.

The fluctuations would be small,but all of them would amount to increasing the potential for earthquakes wherever those could have arisen in the first place.

And since Japan is already in the "Ring of Fire" and that zone is the most active in the first place..


Also look at this:


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Is Kishi safe ?


 
 **


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone's a scientist these days


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 11, 2011)

A curse for Ishihara?

Keep the faith Nipon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

300 identified among the dead so far, 500 more identified missing so far


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The fact that most super-earthquakes happen when the Moon is closest is just a string of coincidences!


 
Prove such a correlation exists.



> The fact is that how exactly the Moon's tidal forces impact the magma ocean is still largely unknown,but considering the fact that the tidal forces make the oceans of the planet recede and swell I'd say it's quite a bit.


 
You do understand that there is more to Seismic Activity than the tides receding and swelling, right?



> The fluctuations would be small,but all of them would amount to increasing the potential for earthquakes wherever those could have arisen in the first place.


 
Again you do understand there is more to Seismic Activity than this, correct?



> And since Japan is already in the "Ring of Fire" and that zone is the most active in the first place..


 
This is not going to affect Seismic Activity to the ridiculous point you are making it out to.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone's a scientist these days



It's because you refuse to use Sentinel.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone's a scientist these days



Yeah,it's not like you can see with your own eyes that the Moon causes tidal waves on the Earth's oceans!

Read this:


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Reposting the live feed from this Japanese news station.



Scroll down, the feed is there.



Eki said:


> Everyone has links to crazy things scientists have said without evidence to back it up.



Fix'd that      .


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Prove such a correlation exists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it is,the fluctuation in the level of magma should not be THAT high.

It's not like I said that volcanoes are going to erupt and spew lava whenever the Moon so much appears closer.

But even small fluctuations can cause big damage if the potential for the earthquake was already there.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,it's not like you can see with your own eyes that the Moon causes tidal waves on the Earth's oceans!
> 
> Read this:


 
And yet none of his source information is posted in an attempt to back all of this up.


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Just heard on the news here that radiation in the air in Fukushima is 8 times higher than the normal amount.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

> 9.20pm GMT: More unsettling news from the Fukushima No 1 nuclear power reactor in Onahama: the plant's operator Tepco says that radiation "could have already been released" from the damaged reactor, while Japan's prime minister Naoto Kan is saying that residents within 10km of the plant must leave the area.
> 
> Kan was set to visit the plant this morning.
> 
> Previously, the area of three kilometres around the reactor had been evacuated, while those within 10km were told to stay indoors.


Not looking good


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Not looking good



Oh God.


This is the last thing they needed..


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

> 2139: Radiation levels at the damaged Fukushima-Daiichi nuclear plant are continuing to rise. The Jiji Press news agency says the *levels are eight times above normal.* Its report also cites a *ministry official as saying there is a "possibility of a radioactive leak".*
> 
> 2135: *Prime Minister Kan has departed by helicopter to quake-hit north-eastern Japan.*




Well fuck.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great way to start a fabulous weekend, eh guys?


I have learned from the greatest scientist of all, Bill Nye. So all of your statements are invalid.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Masai said:


> Just heard on the news here that radiation in the air in Fukushima is 8 times higher than the normal amount.



SHIT..damn... fuck.. why..


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh......


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

They're talking about fukishima right now

An alarm is blaring, that or the helicopter is just annoying.


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

the moon being closer wont do shit, "tidal" waves are a misnomer, the moon being closer wont cause the earth to have more quakes, jsut larger and smaller tides


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Eki said:


> What a great way to start a fabulous weekend, eh guys?



This hasn't been a good year so far,neither for me,my country,Europe or the world..

If it's not the economic crysis getting worse here,it's the wars,the wave of revolutions if the Middle East,the rurmours of a global food shortage and now this..

Edit:

Of course the Moon doesn't cause earthquakes,but it does tend to affect large bodies of liquid,as are Earth's oceans of water and to a much smaller degree the magma ocean on which all of the continents float.

As I said,the fluctuation isn't much,but it could exacerbate problems in known seismic hot-spots.


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> SHIT..damn... fuck.. why..



There may have been a leak. It's all but certain by now probably...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Reposting the live feed due to new page.

Stuff is happening at the nuclear plant.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Who changed the title of the thread to that? 


Razgriez said:


> Dont know why you are all holding such grim outlooks on this.
> 
> Considering the magnitude of the event here just look how the level of technology and preparation for this sort of thing probably saved hundreds of thousands of lives.


Indeed, I think most of us are certain that Japan's lead in Earthquake preparedness technology saved many lives. CNN said that if had been any other country it would have been an utter cataclysm.


Emperor Joker said:


> 9.1 now? according to what my parents have said that be like the fith or sixth strongest Earthquake since they've started recording them.


9.1 would make it third.


Reksveks said:


> The fact is if developed countries want to get off the dependency on fossil fuels for obvious reasons, the most efficient method at the moment is nuclear power, green energy is the way of the future but it isn't as good as nuclear power yet.



Truth.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

They cant get the cooling system to restart in one of the nuclear reactor.



> 2131: Japan's Prime Minister Naoto Kan has just announced that residents living within 10km (6.2 miles) of the Fukushima-Daiichi nuclear station must evacuate their homes, according to the Kyodo news agency. Engineers are trying to fix the cooling system of one of the plant's reactors, which was damaged by the earthquake. The authorities had earlier told some 3,000 residents living within 3km (1.9 miles) to leave.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel really bad for Japan, it's just one thing after another right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They cant get the cooling system to restart in one of the nuclear reactor.



Well.....shit.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah, if it where any other country, 
it would have been utterly destroyed.

i don't think people/newstations realize how grave the situation is, and how sturdy the architecture in japan is xD


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait,the earthquake was a 9.1?

I thought it was an 8.9?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> Just heard on the news here that radiation in the air in Fukushima is 8 times higher than the normal amount.



I heard that radiation levels are 1000 times higher at a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yeah, if it where any other country,
> it would have been utterly destroyed.
> 
> i don't think people/newstations realize how grave the situation is, and how sturdy the architecture in japan is xD



Very true, things could of been a lot worse as fucked up as that sounds.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I heard that radiation levels are 1000 times higher at a nuclear reactor.



That's inside the actual reactor


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Why was the title changed to 9.1?

No source besides that one St. Louis article has revised it as this, especially not the USGS whom are the official source for Earthquake ratings. Officially, the quake is still an 8.9, please change the number back to that so false information is not spread around.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I heard that radiation levels are 1000 times higher at a nuclear reactor.



He said in the air,not in the  heart of a nuclear reactor.

That radiation has to have come from somewhere and the best bet is that something screwy is going down at that powerplant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Somebody edited the name of my thread without my permission, it must have been a modfuck


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, can the title please be changed back to something more serious ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

More update on nuclear power plant:



> URGENT: Radiation could already have leaked at nuke plant: TEPCO
> TOKYO, March 12, Kyodo
> 
> Radioactive substances could have already leaked at the quake-hit Fukushima No. 1 nuclear plant, the operator Tokyo Electric Power Co. said Saturday.
> ...


----------



## gabies (Mar 11, 2011)

well i live near here(4 miles away)


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope nothing serious happens with the reactor. The last thing they'd need is a nuclear disaster on top of the earthquake/tsunami.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Why was the title changed to 9.1?
> 
> No source besides that one St. Louis article has revised it as this, especially not the USGS whom are the official source for Earthquake ratings. Officially, the quake is still an 8.9, please change the number back to that so false information is not spread around.



I second this notion.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Haven't you heard of tidal waves?



I'm only going to respond to this one post of yours because you're either deeply ignorant or a rather weak troll, and reasoning won't work either way. 

A "tidal wave" is what they used to call a tsunami. It's a misnomer, as tsunamis have nothing to do with tidal forces (the Moon's gravitational effects on the oceans). Tsunamis are created by earthquakes, landslides and other large movements of the Earth's surface. 



Ciupy said:


> Those are stronger when the Moon is nearer,and this year the Moon will be at its closest orbit to Earth.


Simply put: No. Tsunamis have nothing to do with the Moon's influence on the Earth. 

This is why I suspect you're a troll. It's hard to be this ignorant. 


Ciupy said:


> And since the continents are just cooled flecks of magma riding on top of a giant liquid magma ocean,then yes,the tidal force from the Moon will influence that ocean as well,causing increased seismic activity.



The above sentence is like stirring a single grain of cocoa and a tablespoon of shit in a glass of milk and calling it Nesquik. 

The Moon's gravity causes sea level to rise and fall twice a day in a highly predictable and understandable pattern which everyone who lives near the ocean is used to. Here in Honolulu, it's just something we all know about. That's it. 

There has never been any observed link between the Moon's proximity to Earth and volcanism (another well-known topic here) or earthquakes (something else we are familiar with). . The Moon will be closer to Earth when it's _full_ (that is, fully illuminated by the Sun as viewed from Earth) than it has been in some time. That is _all_. 

The Moon routinely comes this close all the time, most recently 18 years ago. Remember all the enormous natural disasters back in 1993? No? Me neither.

This time it's doing so when it's particularly bright. Big frickin' whoop. A full Moon is crappy from an astronomy standpoint anyway since it's like staring into a light bulb.

So thanks ignorant guy, or troll, for giving me the opportunity to educate people on a couple of things. Enjoy being ignored from here on.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Gabies said:


> well i live near here(4 miles away)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

I read Disney World in Tokyo was destroyed


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2011)

thirded, cnn still reports 8.9


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

US, trolling japan:



> Only in Hillary's head.
> 
> #2140: Meanwhile, officials in Washington have said the US military did not provide any coolant to a nuclear plant in Japan. Earlier, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said US Air Force "assets" had been used to do so.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Reposting live feed from Japanese tv.

It's covering the visuals of what is happening really well. That damned tsunami was a monster.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I read Disney World in Tokyo was destroyed


NO NOT DISNEY..! D: ;~;
i heard parking lots got sunked on twitter


ExoSkel said:


> US, trolling japan:



obama said we would do anything to help our most closest allies/japan..
they said the USS midway[?] or the reagan headed straight there from coronado with coolants to help, but coronado is here in san diego, south CA, will take a while to get there.. 

and wtf, why are they sending aids through large ships, are they insane?

or maybe im wrong, the reagan.. is that a ship with the mini aircrafts..right?

i wonder how fast they can get there..


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Boradis said:


> I'm only going to respond to this one post of yours because you're either deeply ignorant or a rather weak troll, and reasoning won't work either way.
> 
> A "tidal wave" is what they used to call a tsunami. It's a misnomer, as tsunamis have nothing to do with tidal forces (the Moon's gravitational effects on the oceans). Tsunamis are created by earthquakes, landslides and other large movements of the Earth's surface.
> 
> ...



Aside from the fact that English is my second language and I said "tidal waves" instead of "tidal forces" what I said still stands.

The Earth has a liquid magma ocean beneath its crust and that ocean is affected by the Moon's tidal pull as much as its oceans made of water are.

Scientists still haven't figured out exactly how this works in case of seismic activity,but some say that indeed it exacerbates problems in seismic hotspots,while others are still skeptical.

I choose to believe the first ones because  of certain empirical observations. (including an earthquake that struck in my capital in 1977 and in which a lot of people died and my mother barely survived happened when the Moon was closest.)

I was not rude,nor trollish but you sure sounded like a prick explaining that.

And with that this conversation is over.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

Great time to listen to Love the Way you lie 2


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

The quake's magnitude is calculated at 9.1 now?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if Kishi and the other manga writers are ok? Seriously?


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is getting some love today.



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (54 members and 100 guests)
> Pipe, Matrix XZ, Emperor Joker, Bender+, Evilene, shiner, AznKuchikiChick, vered, Jeαnne, Natsia, Utopia Realm, Jetto no Kachi, Reksveks, Violent-nin, Ciupy, SilverBaller, horushaxx, Flame Emperor, Magic Carpet, sunnyslumber, Klauser, Ennoea, Boradis, Edward Newgate, Inuhanyou, Wilykat, Draxo, Final Giku Tenshou, marcus, Penance, Chee, thedisturbedone, Nashima, soulnova, JiraiyaPimp, Okokami, emROARS, Sirius B


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Great time to listen to Love the Way you lie 2



Or I need a doctor


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if Kishi and the other manga writers are ok? Seriously?



Apparently Hirohiko Araki is missing.

He is from Sendai IIRC.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

EspíritudePantera, Ciupy, Enigma, hehey, Edward Newgate, Violent-nin, shiner, sunnyslumber, AznKuchikiChick, DeathkillerD, Masai, marcus, hcheng02, Reksveks, Pipe, Evilene, Jeαnne, Natsia, Utopia Realm, Jetto no Kachi, SilverBaller, horushaxx, Flame Emperor, Klauser, Ennoea, Boradis, Inuhanyou, Wilykat, Draxo, Final Giku Tenshou, Penance, Chee, thedisturbedone, Nashima, soulnova, JiraiyaPimp, Okokami, emROARS  are all viewing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if Kishi and the other manga writers are ok? Seriously?


I think Kishi lives in Tokyo, so he's fine. Kubo is fine, too (he made some comments on his Twitter).


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if Kishi and the other manga writers are ok? Seriously?



No we don't know if they're okay or not. Hell, I doubt we we'll know about the health of all the mangaka's until tomorrow or the end of the week.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> No we don't know if they're okay or not. Hell, I doubt we we'll know until tomorrow or the end of the week.


 
Just checked out Kubo's twitter, his last tweet was four hours ago, he is perfectly fine, so I assume the rest of the mangaka are as well.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I think Kishi lives in Tokyo, so he's fine. Kubo is fine, too (he made some comments on his Twitter).



What about One piece's Oda?  

I can't believe you're naming Kishi's yellow-bellied ass and Kubo yet you have a OP set and aren't concerned about GAR Oda. 

Edit:

@ Final Giku Tenshou

Really? 

Phew


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know if Kishi and the other manga writers are ok? Seriously?



sorry for negging you.

well i guess major mangakas have been reported by the members here,

as for video games..

tetsuya nomura is missing, according to the google seach people/
hideo kojima is ok.
hopefully nomura is alive and with this gets some wake up call and comes up with better storylines and character designs for kingdom hearts and final fantasy. im not kidding.


here's the link 

hey, someone look for the authors of bakuman/death note! i don't know their names..


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 11, 2011)

The mod team is an absolute fucking disgrace at times.

I mean really, a tsunami hits Japan and you want to make shit jokes about Gojira? Whoever you are. Fuck you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

Kojima's fine. Hearing the same about Go Nagai as well.

BUT WHERE THE FUCK IS ARAKI


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Japan is getting some love today.


japan is in our hearts everyday


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Just checked out Kubo's twitter, his last tweet was four hours ago, he is perfectly fine, so I assume the rest of the mangaka are as well.



Thats good to know. If Kubo is ok then I hope Kishi is ok as well.

God Bless the Japanese people that died in that incident.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Kojima's fine. Hearing the same about Go Nagai as well.
> 
> BUT WHERE THE FUCK IS ARAKI



He better be ok.


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Just checked out Kubo's twitter, his last tweet was four hours ago, he is perfectly fine, so I assume the rest of the mangaka are as well.



Who the fuck cares about Kubo?

What about Oda and and Miura?!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

The nuclear plant issue...well damn.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> as for video games..
> 
> tetsuya nomura is missing


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

God Bless the people of Japan struck by this unfortunate tragedy..the citizens of Japan, US citizens, anyone who just happened to be visiting.. God Bless each and everyone one of them. God Bless the dead.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> The nuclear plant issue...well damn.



I hope it will be resolved.

I hope to God that something like Chernobyl incident doesn't happen.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 11, 2011)

A 9.1 quake... I can hardly belive it. Was there ever a quake of this magnitude before?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> sorry for negging you.
> 
> well i guess major mangakas have been reported by the members here,
> 
> ...




 Nomura is missing!

Dammit! 

Certainly they'll get their story lines to reflect people's fear with Nature and nuclear plants and.... wait, that was like FF7? :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Its an 8.8, but 8.9 was re-reported, 9.1 wrong.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 11, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Apparently Hirohiko Araki is missing.
> 
> He is from Sendai IIRC.



.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Sendai is under 20 foot waves by now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

KyuubiFan said:


> A 9.1 quake... I can hardly belive it. Was there ever a quake of this magnitude before?



If it is truely a 9.1 it would be the third strongest earthquake ever recorded supposedly. but as of now the 9.1 is currently unverified so it might still be a 8.9


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Nomura is missing!
> 
> Dammit!
> 
> Certainly they'll get their story lines to reflect people's fear with Nature and nuclear plants and.... wait, that was like FF7? :/



well but now he can do it better now that it came from true experience.. 

and i hope this serves as inspiration to artists, such as kubo tite, tetsuya nomura.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

COME THE FUCK ON ARAKI

YOU BETTER BE ALIVE


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

> The Associated Press is also now citing Japanese nuclear safety agency officials as saying that radiation levels inside one of the reators at the Fukushima-Daini nuclear power plant have surged to 1,000 times their normal levels after the cooling system failed. Pressure inside the reactor has risen to 1.5 times the level considered normal.



for the love of-


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

You might want to not use the Japan people finder unless you're actually there and looking for someone.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

If Tetsuya Nomura is dead.... *sniffle* Who will.... *sniffs* Who will continue the Kingdom Hearts series that I love and adore and grew up on?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Its an 8.9 according to official statements Space, just one more change please.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

that radioactive wind will arrive in california any day now....can't wait :S


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> > The Associated Press is also now citing Japanese nuclear safety agency officials as saying that radiation levels inside one of the reators at the Fukushima-Daini nuclear power plant have surged to 1,000 times their normal levels after the cooling system failed. Pressure inside the reactor has risen to 1.5 times the level considered normal.
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of-



Praying right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

Were there any casualties in Tokyo? The developers, mangakas and musicians should be okay.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> If Tetsuya Nomura is dead.... *sniffle* Who will.... *sniffs* Who will continue the Kingdom Hearts series that I love and adore and grew up on?



I don't blame you.

This is serious business, I mean Japan is the source of we love anime and all the great stuff.

I hope the Nuclear Power Plant will be resolved.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> for the love of-


i really hope the nuclear issue cools down.. i pray that it will calm down.. that it won't blow up or something.. 


The Space Cowboy said:


> You might want to not use the Japan people finder unless you're actually there and looking for someone.


yes please! we don't want to clog up the servers, when people out there are truly worried and looking for their family, for them this might be the only way of knowing if their loved ones are ok.. 


Bender said:


> If Tetsuya Nomura is dead.... *sniffle* Who will.... *sniffs* Who will continue the Kingdom Hearts series that I love and adore and grew up on?


i feel your pain.. 2012 cannot happen because kh3 hasn't come out yet.. and nomura can't die.. T___T


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> that radioactive wind will arrive in california any day now....can't wait :S



Oh please,the radioactive wind from Chernobyl hasn't done so much damage here,in Eastern Europe.

See,right now I am typing this with my two hands,while with my third,smaller hand located on my back I can scratch my ass!


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

What about the developers of Atlus, are they alright?


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought they shut down the power plant?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

Worry about the movies and games later, I'm a huge fucking Godzilla fan and it's series is probably not gonna continue for a long time OR the US is continuing it. Anyways, my fucking condolscnes or however you spell it for the Country I loved the most near Canada.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm no expert (I see Esponer lurking, perhaps he'll know.) but I'm sure that Japan planned for big earthquakes and tidal waves when building their nuclear power plants. They're taking precautions at the moment but I'm sure it's built well enough to not leak.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I thought they shut down the power plant?



No they're still trying to. the cooling systems have failed and they've evactuated everybody from the surrounding area


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Rob said:


> I'm no expert (I see Esponer lurking, perhaps he'll know.) but I'm sure that Japan planned for big earthquakes and tidal waves when building their nuclear power plants. They're taking precautions at the moment but I'm sure it's built well enough to not leak.



shit is leaking son, 1000x normal radiation and 1.5x normal pressure detected


----------



## Pipe (Mar 11, 2011)

Who said it was a 9.1 earthquake?


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> No they're still trying to. the cooling systems have failed and they've evactuated everybody from the surrounding area



Forgive my ignorance but how disastrous will things be if they can't shut down their power plants?


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

not getting any better:



> IAEA: "#Fukushima nuclear plant No.2 reactor cooling system also damaged"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

It was an 8.9, i'm trying to get someone to change it once more.

Furthermore, there were more than 1 Nuke plant at risk. 4 were shut down safely but 2 others are at risk, if they can't shut down the plants radiation is a big possibility of effecting the water there, and not to mention the atmospheric conditions


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how disastrous will things be if they can't shut down their power plants?



We get another Chernobyl is my guess.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 11, 2011)

Full Meltdown i assume, sort of on Chernobyl level but current wind is would mean the fallout might get directed toward the sea


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Not good, not good at all...



> From BBC:
> 
> 2217: The Associated Press is also now citing Japanese nuclear safety agency officials as saying that radiation levels inside one of the reators at the Fukushima-Daini nuclear power plant have surged to 1,000 times their normal levels after the cooling system failed. Pressure inside the reactor has risen to 1.5 times the level considered normal.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698



They just increased the evacuation radius from 3km to 10km.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how disastrous will things be if they can't shut down their power plants?



they are shut down , but not cooling the radioactive materiels, if they aren't cooled they'll meltdown and release energy and radiation and materiel.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

GODDAMIT MOTHER NATURE!

Must you be this much of a crazy ass bitch?


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> they are shut down , but not cooling the radioactive materiels, if they aren't cooled they'll meltdown and release energy and radiation and materiel.



 

Yikes, that's bad.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

What will happen if the Power plant will you know?

Also has everyone been sheltered and away from that area?


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Rob said:


> I'm no expert (I see Esponer lurking, perhaps he'll know.) but I'm sure that Japan planned for big earthquakes and tidal waves when building their nuclear power plants. They're taking precautions at the moment but I'm sure it's built well enough to not leak.



Probably something unexpected though. Not sure you can ever completely plan for something of this magnitude.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Why are we still using the richter scale?

No scientist uses it anymore.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Do us a favor and quit whining about your fucking manga/video games/anime being possibly discontinued. Peoples lives are falling apart, you selfish fucks.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

What will happen if the Power Plant if you know?

Has everyone been away from that area and sheltered?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> What will happen if the Power plant will you know?
> 
> Also has everyone been sheltered and away from that area?



If the worst came to pass,a second Chernobyl and a ghost zone for miles in Japan in which for a long,long time nobody will even set foot into.

And that's not including the radioactive winds.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Why are we still using the richter scale?
> 
> No scientist uses it anymore.



it's not used anymore, the richter scale is now a magnitude scale.  i didn't see richter anywhere, or did i?



Bellville said:


> Do us a favor and quit whining about your fucking manga/video games/anime being possibly discontinued. Peoples lives are falling apart, you selfish fucks.



people's lives are falling apart everywhere if you haven't noticed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> What will happen if the Power Plant if you know?


Go to wikipedia and type Chernobyl incident.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Live feed from Japanese news station.

Reposting.



Matrix XZ said:


> What will happen if the Power Plant if you know?
> 
> Has everyone been away from that area and sheltered?



Everyone in a 10km area has been evacuated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

The US meteorological survey uses the Richter scale, and they are one of the only few countries who monitor meteorological activity in that region so its a precaution


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Do us a favor and quit whining about your fucking manga/video games/anime being possibly discontinued. Peoples lives are falling apart, you selfish fucks.



There is a time in your life will you miss people, now it's the time  to miss the shit you loved from Japan. The people, it's country, the manga, and Godzilla. We're not selfish, we're selfless


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Nevermind everyone KH Tetsuya Nomura is fine 

Kudos to Edward Newgate


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

From what I know it'll first violently combust and may explode.  It'll then release radiation.



			
				Inuhanyo said:
			
		

> The US meteorological survey uses the Richter scale, and they are one of  the only few countries who monitor meteorological activity in that  region so its a precaution





> The Richter scale has been superseded by the ,  which is calibrated to give generally similar values for medium-sized  earthquakes (magnitudes between 3 and 7). Unlike the Richter scale, the  moment magnitude scale reports a fundamental property of the earthquake  derived from instrument data, rather than reporting instrument data  which is not always comparable across earthquakes, and does not saturate  in the high-magnitude range. Since the Moment Magnitude scale generally  yields very similar results to the Richter scale, magnitudes of  earthquakes reported in the mass media are usually reported without  indicating which scale is being used.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 11, 2011)

If the water washes the hazmat out, the range will most likely multiply


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I thought they shut down the power plant?


some of the automatically shut down,
but this one/fukushima, the coolants to cool the plant are not working, and now the plant is really hot, 

all nuclear plants have coolants because if it over heats, radioactivity leaks, explosions, ect..

so it is really bad that they can't cool this thing down, temperatures keep rising, 

if they can't shut it down/cool it..

a nuclear bomb would go off, the equivalent of.. even worse is that it's like an accident, because of radioactivity levels, the place could be evacuated for decades. life may never be able to grow on its land, the radioactivity will get people sick and they will die.

there is one place on earth, where something similar happened.. i forgot where..
EDIT: CHERNOBYL! yes, thats the name of the city..
but, a nuclear plant heated up, the town evacuated, just left..
its been 20/25 years, and now its so abandoned, and life cannot be sustained there again because of radioactive levels[well i think now its ok but no one would dare go back there]. nature has grown over buildings, buildings have collapsed due to roots growing in their interior, its just falling apart.


but im not sure about japan, cuz nagasaki and hiroshima are still working cities today, 
so im not really sure..



Bender said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how disastrous will things be if they can't shut down their power plants?



they carry risk of overheating, causing a burst in pressure, an explosion, one as of a nuclear/atomic bomb going off. radioactivity would leak, people would get sick, plants and life may not be able to grow in the areas affected, its just as if an atomic bomb went off..

not what we need right now..

but.. if it can get rid of the waste... iuno.. if there was a way to channel the explosion.. [not saying that there is gonna be one.. but if..], to somehow help out.. iuno.. no nevermind..




EDIT: yeah, radiation! that's the word!! 

well yeah a big explosion will occur, of course.. but what's worse is the radiation that will last years..possibly..


----------



## shinjojin (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard about this through the news channel at the break room at my job this morning.

Very tragic indeed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

OOO cast is safe


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> people's lives are falling apart everywhere if you haven't noticed.


yeah, whatever will they do without their fucking One Piece.


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Misty said:


> Live feed from Japanese news station.
> 
> Reposting.
> 
> ...



Been watching it for a while, thanks for it by the way. Damages were pretty amazing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> yeah, whatever will they do without their fucking One Piece.



and japanese porn


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> they are shut down , but not cooling the radioactive materiels, if they aren't cooled they'll meltdown and release energy and radiation and materiel.



This, and ignore my post, i don't know a thing.. im probably wrong..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck Mangakas, I hope Haruka Nakamura and Akira Kosemura are okay.

I swear to god if Togashi even gets a scratch he'll use it to not work for another year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> From what I know it'll first violently combust and may explode.  It'll then release radiation.



So it would be similar i suppose so...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Mar 11, 2011)

been watching some of the damages from youtube, its pretty terrible


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm really sad because this will track back the advances made to open new nuclear power plants. People will want them even less....

I was hoping Nuclear Plants would give us more time while we developed more solar energy plants and other similar options.... seems like we wont have that chance.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

well if the failsafes don't work 1 of 9 times, and that 9th time leads to a 30 mile square no go zone, it's sort of unacceptable.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

So due to this whole Earthquake business how long do you guys think anime/manga/Video Game industries production will be postponed?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> So due to this whole Earthquake business how long do you guys think anime/manga/Video Game industries production will be postponed?


WHO.GIVES.A.SHIT.

At the moment, I couldn't give a flying fuck about anime/manga, that probably goes same for most of people watching the news.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> There is a time in your life will you miss people, now it's the time  to miss the shit you loved from Japan. The people, it's country, the manga, and Godzilla*. We're not selfish, we're selfless*




No you aren't being selfless at all.  You're just moaning and bitching because your precious little manga might not come out for a few weeks, while in japan people are fucking dying and there lives have fallen apart.

Fuck you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Nobody can live without their flipping anime, but tens of thousands of people can die and "well that's too bad". 

Go live your own lives if you have no empathy for others


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

i didn't even think about it, naruto manga will be off next week...

good thing bleach is in filler hell right now.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> WHO.GIVES.A.SHIT.
> 
> At the moment, I couldn't give a flying fuck about anime/manga, that probably goes same for most of people watching the news.



Lots of people do.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> So due to this whole Earthquake business how long do you guys think anime/manga/Video Game industries production will be postponed?


At least a week or two. Things are already starting to recover quickly in some areas.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Lots of people do.


People as weeaboos?

Fuck them. Fuck them a lot.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 11, 2011)

Masai said:


> Probably something unexpected though. Not sure you can ever completely plan for something of this magnitude.



I think it's standard practice for planners and engineers to build to withstand disastrous events which may happen once every hundred years or so.  An associate from the USGS being interviewed on NPR cited written records from 869 which mirror today's events.  He said it's likely that pressure has been building on this fault since that time.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

I care plenty about the other people not just the people in the anime/manga/Game industry. As I said before my teacher's son is living there and I'm concerned for his safety. I'm also happy my dad's co-worker was didn't go there since he had business in Japan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stop overreacting, some people deal with tragedy in ways different than you do ExoSkel and Inuhanyou. Calling people 'weabos' doesn't show you're intelligent, just that you're immature.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Reposting the live feed from Japanese news station.

It's covering things live really well.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2011)

Are those fighter jets?


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this legit or what?


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 11, 2011)

soulnova said:


> I'm really sad because this will track back the advances made to open new nuclear power plants. People will want them even less....
> 
> I was hoping Nuclear Plants would give us more time while we developed more solar energy plants and other similar options.... seems like we wont have that chance.



I'd rather have fusion energy plants as nuclear plants can be easily converted to fusion plants.


Damn... 188 people viewing
65 members, 123 guests


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Is the tsunami going to make a comeback, or has it died down?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Is this legit or what?


That's 100% fake.

That explosion is from an oil refinery.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> People as weeaboos?
> 
> Fuck them. Fuck them a lot.



Not everyone you meet on the forums are as kind-hearted and compassionate as you sir. It's a little thing called "Human nature", ever hear about it?


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Is this legit or what?



That was a refinery,not a nuclear power plant.

It's an edit.


And I don't think we have the technology right now to make fusion power plants.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Is this legit or what?


This is an oil refinery.  Just a shoop....although not a bad one.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Is this legit or what?



LOL

Fake as fuck


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

this is an ongoing developing major disaster ,who would have thought it will diteriotate like that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Is this legit or what?



It wasnt a nuclear explosion, it was an explosion from an oil refinery, very big but not anywhere near a Nuke explosion


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Are those fighter jets?



Apparently it's from Matsushima Airbase, so yeah.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> That's 100% fake.
> 
> That explosion is from an oil refinery.



Fuck, thank goodness.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> Is this legit or what?



That's the Refinery explosion, some douche probably thinks Nuclear planet exploding is something to joke about.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously Bellville? 

A neg  just because I was asking about the the Anime/manga/Gaming industry postponement?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

i can't see shit


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i can't see shit


You see those gray pointy things in the background?

Fighter jets...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i can't see shit



Holy shit,those fighter jets..

They look like toys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone calm down.

Jokes hit other people's nerves, so tone them down at this time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

picture won't load


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit,those fighter jets..
> 
> They look like toys.



haha that's what i thought! they're so tiny..!


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

Reposting the live feed from a Japanese news station again.

So much coverage.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Another shit hits the fan....



> 2252: The Tokyo Electric Power Company has said the cooling systems of three reactors at second nuclear power plant, Fukushima-Daini, are malfunctioning, according to the Kyodo news agency. The plant is 11km (7 miles) to the south of Fukushima-Daiichi, where the cooling system one of its reactors is not working and pressure is rising.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

Today is just gonna keep going south. Are they serious about the cooling systems...?


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> I think it's standard practice for planners and engineers to build to withstand disastrous events which may happen once every hundred years or so.  An associate from the USGS being interviewed on NPR cited written records from 869 which mirror today's events.  He said it's likely that pressure has been building on this fault since that time.



I meant that they'll miss some things though. I'm sure they have made plenty of plans for a situation such as this, but in these type of events there is always something unexpected that can't be predicted. Probably what happened here.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Another shit hits the fan....



Holy fucking shit.

Can Japan please catch a break today.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

So how much damage did the earthquake itself do? I take it the tsunami did most of the damage?


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2011)

I think everyone has a right to say what the fuck they want. The ones some are calling 'weeaboos' have also expressed their concern about the whole situation; not just for mangakas or video game directors.

Seems like the so called "disgust" is just an excuse to tell someone off. Stop being jerks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Nevermind everyone Tetsuya Nomura is fine



That's good news.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> So how much damage did the earthquake itself do? I take it the tsunami did most of the damage?



Aye, that it did. 



			
				Tokoyami said:
			
		

> People are dying, and destruction is rampant and yet all some people care about it there pathetic little entertainment? This isn't the time for that.





I've expressed my sympathies for both residents and important figures in the entertainment industry. I posted about it a couple pages back (if ppl were paying attention).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nuclear plants don't really explode so there is no need to worry for a Hiroshima or Nagasaki event. Instead, they melt down and infect the land with radiation.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Yeah, but you're not negging people like Bellville.



No that's what he did, hence why he is 24h'd..


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

> Yeah, but you're not negging people like Bellville.
> 
> I've expressed my sympathies for both residents and important figures in  the entertainment industry. I posted about it a couple pages back (if  ppl were paying attention).


Ah but I was negging people for it.  Mostly the people who just entered the thread and started going on about animu with no real caring about the disaster itself.

Although I think I hit one or two innocents as well....


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2011)

"More from the Tokyo Electric Power Company: It says the ability to control pressure in some of the reactors at Fukushima-Daini has been lost. Pressure is stable inside the reactors, but rising in the containment vessels, a company spokesman says."

:\ things are getting increasingly bad


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Another shit hits the fan....



For heaven's sake... actually, it shouldn't be surprising. The ground was moving like never before. Maybe the pipes were bent for the sheer force... Gah. 

One is a nightmare... two or three plants is just overkill.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not celebrating earth day this year.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pHHQXW7VSMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is getting its ass kicked all over the place. Damn, hope things turn for the better soon.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy balls 60+ people viewing this thread.

Okay now here's a question, out of 60+ people how many of you know a translator?


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Tokoyami


Look, we all just need to calm down. There's nothing to be gained from lashing out at people because they're unable to express the same degree of emotion as others are.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

NM, I posted an hour late news


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope the international community will help. I know the US was the first to give details on their aids. It's time for China to do something if they want to look nice.

About those who, since this thread started, only care about the manga/anime industry. Please...this is definitely the important thing to worry. They are people dying. If you try to be funny, you guys failed. Don't think people will laugh on this tragedy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698

BBC live coverage


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 11, 2011)

fuck I hope the anime and manga don't get too much delays.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japanese PM declares "nuclear emergency"



... no words really.


----------



## rice (Mar 11, 2011)

stay safe Japan, stay safe


----------



## Huntress (Mar 11, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> I hope the international community will help. I know the US was the first to give details on their aids. *It's time for China to do something if they want to look nice.*
> About those who, since this thread started, only care about the manga/anime industry. Please...this is definitely the important thing to worry. They are people dying. If you try to be funny, you guys failed. Don't think people will laugh on this tragedy.



you gotta be joking! china has probably prayed for years for something like this to happen. the most aid they will send is a turd in a box.



ExoSkel said:


> Japanese PM declares "nuclear emergency"



whats your source?


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:
			
		

> Although I think I hit one or two innocents as well....



Well count me as one of the innocents since I wasn't one of the people ranting and raving about importance of the entertainment industry over the lives of regular people. I've been mourning for both groups of people. I doubt that the victims of said incident would want to see buddies or etc. ruin their friendship because they're different when it comes to expressing emotion.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

I suppose you may be correct.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender already apologised, drop it already.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't care about delays or any of that shit.

I do care if anyone from the entertainment industry has died though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

He declared a nuclear emergency but not because of what you might be thinking. 


> "We have declared a nuclear emergency state to take every possible precaution," Edano said. "Let me repeat that there is no radiation leak, nor will there be a leak."




Calm down.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> you gotta be joking! china has probably prayed for years for something like this to happen. the most aid they will send is a turd in a box.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your source?



If they want to show they are a great country, they must give an hand to Japan. Nobody will mis the fact that "the rising superpower of Asia" ignore one of it neighbor during this tragedy.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

I like how some people are trying to look like good samaritans and call other people "weaboos" because they ask about manga industry and at the end of the day they are wasting time in an anime forum like the rest of us instead going into charity crusade or solidary missions. 

Hypocresy at its best. 

Most of people here don't give a shit about human lives but manga/anime. Neither Haiti or Chile (countries less developed and prepared against an earthquake and tsunami like Japan) received so much attention in this forum.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah, cut that gaylord shit out


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 11, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> I hope the international community will help. I know the US was the first to give details on their aids.





Amatérasu’s Son said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just reposting. China's in there too.


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> If they want to show they are a great country, they must give an hand to Japan. Nobody will mis the fact that "the rising superpower of Asia" ignore one of it neighbor during this tragedy.



It would be bad from a PR perspective, but i'm not sure how much it would affect them in reality.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I like how some people are trying to look like good samaritans and call other people "weaboos" because they ask about manga industry and at the end of the day they are wasting time in an anime forum like the rest of us instead going into charity crusade or solidary missions.
> 
> Most of people here don't give a shit about human lives but manga/anime. Neither Haiti or Chile (countries less developed and prepared against an earthquake like Japan) received so much attention in this forum.


Just because people don't come on NF to talk about every single world tragedy doesn't mean they don't give a damn or care more about Japan than the others.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn I'm really hoping that those reactors will be fixed fast.

One was bad, but a possibility of, what, three more, so four, is horrifying.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Just because people don't come on NF to talk about every single world tragedy doesn't mean they don't give a damn or care more about Japan than the others.



If you care so much about Japan then send money or food to an institution or go there as voluntary instead attacking people in an anime forum


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2011)

First time a Cafe thread hits 1K post in less than 24 hours?

....Well, aside from the Obama election win thread, i guess


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

According to NBC Nightly News, the quake was strong enough, to move Honshu 8 inches further to the East. Damn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Just because people don't come on NF to talk about every single world tragedy doesn't mean they don't give a damn or care more about Japan than the others.



nah , that's what it means.

personally i think the situation in libya is way more important.  japan is a first world country with plenty of resources, friends and money.  they will recover eventually.  libya is a time sensitive issue .  just saying.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I like how some people are trying to look like good samaritans and call other people "weaboos" because they ask about manga industry and at the end of the day they are wasting time in an anime forum like the rest of us instead going into charity crusade or solidary missions.
> 
> Hypocresy at its best.
> 
> Most of people here don't give a shit about human lives but manga/anime. Neither Haiti or Chile (countries less developed and prepared against an earthquake like Japan) received so much attention in this forum.



There is a difference between fallow the events of the tragedy and make fun of it like those who talk about their animes/mangas. 
It's a serious subject and it's annoying to see inappropriate jokes. When people call them weaboo, it's not because they want to play the "samaritan". They just don't like the immaturity of these people.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The entire coast of Japan has permanently moved 8ft (2.4m) after this earthquake.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> According to NBC Nightly News, the quake was strong enough, to move Honshu 8 inches further to the East. Damn.



What the fuck?! Holy shit why couldn't the earth just do that over the time span of like two hundred years?? It's not going anywhere!!



			
				illmatic said:
			
		

> The entire coast of Japan has permanently moved 8ft (2.4m).



Words cannot express...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

As for the manga/anime, game thing well yeah I thought that as well. Most people on an anime forum probably did. It's called Naruto Forums, what did you think? Besides that it's a natural reaction. I was worried about the people there and yes I thought about the gamings, anime and manga too. Big. Deal. We're all humans here. Don't make it seem as though we're heartless bastards if we thought about games and anime along with the people in Japan. I'm watching CNN right now. I'm sad for them and I bought it up to every friend I talk to today. Also I don't know about you but prayed for those people. You know how you feel about the situation. It's up to you to determine if you were in the wrong or not. 

I will say if people didn't think about them over there at all...I'd be disgusted at them.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> According to NBC Nightly News, the quake was strong enough, to move Honshu 8 inches further to the East. Damn.



Seriously?

That's fucking insane. Godamn.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> There is a difference between fallow the events of the tragedy and make fun of it like those who talk about their animes/mangas.
> It's a serious subject and it's annoying to see inappropriate jokes. When people call them weaboo, it's not because they want to play the "samaritan". They just don't like the immaturity of these people.



The very fact this thread hit 1k in less than a day pretty much shows most people care here is manga and anime. It's so hard to admit it?. 

Bad luck if you are from a third world country. (the ones who suffer more at the end) Nobody will give a shit about you.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 11, 2011)

Topic is in 3rd place in # of posts in the cafe right now. Right behind the wikileaks thread and obama's win. 

Any figures on confirmed fatalities yet?


----------



## LadyOrochimaru47 (Mar 11, 2011)

I really hope that Kishi is alright


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> What the fuck?! Holy shit why couldn't the earth just do that over the time span of like two hundred years?? It's not going anywhere!!


The crust that was subducting was stuck for two hundred years and couldn't move.

Instead of moving slowly it just suddenly and violently moved all at once causing the earthquake.



> There is a difference between fallow the events of the tragedy and make  fun of it like those who talk about their animes/mangas.
> It's a serious subject and it's annoying to see inappropriate jokes.  When people call them weaboo, it's not because they want to play the  "samaritan". They just don't like the immaturity of these people.


Yeah but it wasn't the most mature thing to do.  More like a stupid knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 11, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That's fucking insane. Godamn.



Never thought EQ's had that kinda strength. I mean, that's a lot of power in and of itself.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

gives me a headache.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> Bad luck if you are from a third world country. (the ones who suffer more at the end) Nobody will give a shit about you.



Thats why the West gives them aid and people generously donate>_>

Right now this is a big deal, accept it.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Vagnard is right. People here care more about Japan because of anime and manga. The Haitian thread only got 5 pages while this has 54 in half a day.

Plus don't you people have school and jobs? Chill out. Japan will get through this. Wasting time here won't solve anything.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> The very fact this thread hit 1k in less than a day pretty much shows most people care here is manga and anime. It's so hard to admit it?.
> 
> Bad luck if you are from a third world country. (the ones who suffer more at the end) Nobody will give a shit about you.



Yes, it's difficult to admit that people care more about mangas and animes than tragedy people live there. It would better if they did post such comment, the thread wouldn't hit 1k.....

You been in NF café during Haiti Earthquake ? Lot of people commented it as well.....without jokes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan was in the middle of economic recovery. With this natural disaster that's going to cost japan additional billions of dollars, it will have huge impact on their both politics and economy.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh for fucksake NF.

And if you haven't already, I urge you to donate.

Red Cross seems to be the way to go.



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> A mammoth relief mission is swinging into action in north-east Japan, a day after it was struck by a devastating tsunami, claiming hundreds of lives.
> 
> The disaster was triggered by an 8.9-magnitude earthquake, the country's most powerful since records began.
> 
> Japan's military has mobilised thousands of troops, hundreds of planes and dozens of ships


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2011)

Didn't know Haiti and Chile were part of Japan.

Oh wait.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Aye, this earthquake screw up anyone's future trips to Japan? If this messes up tourist sites for me when I go there I'mma be pissed.  It sucks that I didn't get to go there after graduating from High school last year.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

It's alright BassGS. People are here speaking about it because they actually pay attention to world events and because it helps them to process it. Regardless of their reasoning or personal attachment it is a tragedy. Consider all the people who may hear about it and since it doesn't effect them, they don't care. 



Wolfarus said:


> Topic is in 3rd place in # of posts in the cafe right now. Right behind the wikileaks thread and obama's win.
> 
> Any figures on confirmed fatalities yet?


500 fatalities with over a thousand missing last I checked.


FapperWocky said:


> nah , that's what it means.
> 
> personally i think the situation in libya is way more important.  japan is a first world country with plenty of resources, friends and money.  they will recover eventually.  libya is a time sensitive issue .  just saying.


Speaking of, Qadaffi made a big push today and broke the resistance aroudn Ras Lanuf. The opposition is in full retreat. Apparently he decided to go all out while the world was looking somewhere else. Using artillery and airstrikes on civilians. Yeah you're a great leader Qadaffi  *Spit!*


Le M?le Dominant said:


> There is a difference between fallow the events of the tragedy and make fun of it like those who talk about their animes/mangas.
> It's a serious subject and it's annoying to see inappropriate jokes. When people call them weaboo, it's not because they want to play the "samaritan". They just don't like the immaturity of these people.


WHAT THE FUCK IS A WEABOO ANYWAY?!??


illmatic said:


> The entire coast of Japan has permanently moved 8ft (2.4m) after this earthquake.


That is correct, I mistyped in my rush to report, it is indeed 8 feet.


Utopia Realm said:


> Never thought EQ's had that kinda strength. I mean, that's a lot of power in and of itself.


I think you underestimate Mother Earth. Consider that Volcanoes, Hurricanes, and Earthquakes are all usually described in terms of their equivalent energy discharge in megatons of TNT. The planet that nurtures us can kill us with frightening ease almost accidentally.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is proof about other countries hit by earthquakes and less than 90 replies.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

any news on the reactors??

watching the cnn thing.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Vagnard is right. People here care more about Japan because of anime and manga. The Haitian thread only got 5 pages while this has 54 in half a day.
> 
> Plus don't you people have school and jobs? Chill out. Japan will get through this. Wasting time here won't solve anything.





			
				illmatic said:
			
		

> Animu & Mango is serious bushiness



Win posts


----------



## Sonozaki Shion (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy crap! Crap Crap Crap!

Things aren't good over there...


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The entire coast of Japan has permanently moved 8ft (2.4m) after this earthquake.





BassGS said:


> Plus don't you people have school and jobs? Chill out. Japan will get through this. Wasting time here won't solve anything.


I'm here _because_ I don't have school now. And if I had the funds to spare a donation, I would. But oh let's just generalize and bash everybody who gets pissed at the wave of insensitive nerd comments because 'wah, you're no better!'.

Please.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Aye, this earthquake screw up anyone's future trips to Japan? If this messes up tourist sites for me when I go there I'mma be pissed.  It sucks that I didn't get to go there after graduating from High school last year.



My sister studied abroad there last year. Now I'm sure they won't have it open for summer or fall.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Thats why the West gives them aid and people generously donate>_>
> 
> Right now this is a big deal, accept it.



I don't think they denied it was a big deal.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> It's alright BassGS. People are here speaking about it because they actually pay attention to world events and because it helps them to process it. Regardless of their reasoning or personal attachment it is a tragedy. Consider all the people who may hear about it and since it doesn't effect them, they don't care.
> 
> 
> 500 fatalities with over a thousand missing last I checked.
> ...



what... you're on an anime/manga forum and you don't know what a weaboo is


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Here is proof about other countries hit by earthquakes and less than 90 replies.



Yeah, let's turn this thread into a dick-measuring contest. 

"My disaster is worse than yours!"

"Oh no, my disaster has less replies, no one must care !"

Sad, really.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't believe people don't understand why this is getting more replies than other disasters. Note the country that got hit. Now note what that country does best. Now note what kind of forum we're on. SOLVE THE PUZZLE PL0X


----------



## LadyOrochimaru47 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is an anime site, so it's kind of natural that we would be concerned over Japan's problems.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

LadyOrochimaru47 said:


> This is an anime site, so it's kind of natural that we would be concerned over Japan's problems.



Yes we've got a winner!! ding ding ding


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Thats why the West gives them aid and people generously donate>_>



Only few hollywood stars to make propaganda. Seriously the amount of help Haiti or Chile received was shit compared to the disaster. But I'm sure Japan's G8 friends and all the investors won't let their pockets Japan suffer.



Ennoea said:


> Right now this is a big deal, accept it.



Of course it's a big deal. But don't patronize people for taking it like just another of many disasters around the world.




Ennoea said:


> Yes, it's difficult to admit that people care more about mangas and animes than tragedy people live there. It would better if they did post such comment, the thread wouldn't hit 1k.....



Maybe it will because then would be hundred of people patronizing that guy. It would hit 10k...




Le Male said:


> You been in NF café during Haiti Earthquake ? Lot of people commented it as well.....without jokes.



Yeah, like 5 pages. And pretty much everyone forgot it after a short time. You can even expect a japanese "we are the world" cover at this point.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

this earthquake/tsunami/dam breaks/nuclear plants going bad,

this is a LOT worse than haiti, chile, ect.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Any of you douchebags complaining about the delay in your manga ever hear of *Zhang Ya* and the retribution the internet dealt her in 2008? 
She was complaining about how the szechuan earthquake was delaying her television shows and moaning about how they're getting all the media attention.

Soon, all her personal infromation, includingher blood type, was available on the web, and she was taken into police custody

Not that I'm wishing the internet vigilantes of NF upon you, but you're really no better.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Yeah, like 5 pages. And pretty much everyone forgot it after a short time. You can even expect a japanese "we are the world" cover at this point.



STOP HATING 

Hati got one of those.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glny4jSciVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, let's turn this thread into a dick-measuring contest.
> 
> "My disaster is worse than yours!"
> 
> ...



Yeah... because whining about the motives of people to post here its better. 

At the end of the day the people who really cares aren't here in first place. 

Just stop the hypocresy from all sides.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Vagnard is right. People here care more about Japan because of anime and manga. The Haitian thread only got 5 pages while this has 54 in half a day.
> 
> Plus don't you people have school and jobs? Chill out. Japan will get through this. Wasting time here won't solve anything.



Hey smartass. No shit that people care about the manga and shit, but who are you to tell who cares and who doesn't?
And who cares what people do in their spare time. If they want to watch Japan get shaken, then your comments about 'solving problems' will fruit nothing. Plus, what are you doing here? Solving problems? Good game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

can we get back on topic now, 

any news on the nuclear plants?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Any of you douchebags complaining about the delay in your manga ever hear of *Zhang Ya* and the retribution the internet dealt her in 2008?
> She was complaining about how the szechuan earthquake was delaying her television shows and moaning about how they're getting all the media attention.
> 
> Soon, all her personal infromation, includingher blood type, was available on the web, and she was taken into police custody
> ...



That person must have pissed of Anon.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> this earthquake/tsunami/dam breaks/nuclear plants going bad,
> 
> this is a LOT worse than haiti, chile, ect.



You are aware that anywhere between 200 000-300 000 people died in the Haiti earthquake right?


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> this earthquake/tsunami/dam breaks/nuclear plants going bad,
> 
> this is a LOT worse than haiti, chile, ect.


I don't see how it is worse than the Haiti quake, from a humanitarian point of view of course.


Any more news on the reactor situation?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> Only few hollywood stars to make propaganda. Seriously the amount of help Haiti or Chile received was shit compared to the disaster. But I'm sure Japan's G8 friends and all the investors won't let their pockets Japan suffer.



Maybe because Japan's economy matters, it hurts the world over. If Haiti went down what would suffer? Our Mango exports? Stop making out that people didn't give a shit about Haiti when they clearly did regardless of their reasons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Calm down people, this isn't the place for arguments. Argue over PM, this is to get the news spread around


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The power of the quake is worse then the Haiti one. 100 -1000 times worse


Japan was just more prepared


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

is big titty hitomi alright?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm often on NF Café and when there is a news like this one, people are not so immoral. Most of poster here are not NF Café regular. This is why, it's full of BS.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit-slinging aside,

one of the guys who decided to hang out near the water's edge in California is confirmed to be dead. the two friends that got swept to sea with him survived.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> this earthquake/tsunami/dam breaks/nuclear plants going bad,
> 
> this is a LOT worse than haiti, chile, ect.



First... the level of disaster is subjetive. An Earthquake hits way harder a third world nation than a country like Japan that has tons of friends and money. 

Second. The estimation of death in Japan is like 1000 people. Just the double of Chile. But Chile only has 15 millions of people while Japan are more than 127 millions. So the actual % of victims is much less.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> is big titty hitomi alright?


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Wasn't planning to sleep until I hear news of the nuclear situation being defused, but any idea how long that will take and if we have any updates? Last I heard, they got some emergency power supply unit there, but I hear a second one is in trouble now?


----------



## AmigoOne (Mar 11, 2011)

Youre so angry you english is faltering


anyone got stats on missing and deaths?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

*can ya'll just shut the fuck up already*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

they should make one of those stupid gameshows , like pissing on the reactor to cool it down.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 11, 2011)

Look as far as updates go cooling the Rods at the four plants is a priority... So as far as people having panik attacks about their voice actors, Directors, authors being dead or alive just go to ANN to be self centered. Anyone know what the talley is at for the dead?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> You are aware that anywhere between 200 000-300 000 people died in the Haiti earthquake right?



That was more due to the fact that Haiti's building codes weren't worth a shit and they weren't even close to being prepared for anthing close to what actually happened.

Japan on the other hand, has much better building codes and was a great deal more prepared for something like this...however at the same time it's very hard to prepare completely for 8.9 quake.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *can ya'll just shut the fuck up already*


It would help if you stopped replying to some of those posts.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe because Japan's economy matters, it hurts the world over. If Haiti went down what would suffer? Our Mango exports? Stop making out that people didn't give a shit about Haiti when they clearly did regardless of their reasons.



Thank you. I'm glad at the end its settled this is a matter of anime/manga/money... not human kidness and solidarity. It wasn't so hard, ne?.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Anyone know what the talley is at for the dead?


At least 427 are dead, with 200 to 300 bodies unidentified, NHK reports


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

On a weird note, in the Economic short term, we saw Crude prices drop, yet Fuel prices Rise on the Commodities Exchange Markets. This is probably due to Japan being the #3 consumer in the world, reducing Crude demand that would have otherwise been higher.

On the other hand, the japanese refineries that were shut down limit the amount of fuel that is refined, thereby causing traders to speculate and raise prices.

Really, all market activity is speculation, but a disaster is always good for business. The more volatile the market, the more opportunities to make some serious cash.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

202 confirmed deaths.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The power of the quake is worse then the Haiti one. 100 -1000 times worse
> 
> 
> Japan was just more prepared



It's also a more development, richer, better structure country than Haiti.

Well I'm off.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The Haiti earthquake was a 7.0 magnitude


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Topic is in 3rd place in # of posts in the cafe right now. Right behind the wikileaks thread and obama's win.
> 
> Any figures on confirmed fatalities yet?



Last official numbers i've read said 384 dead, 707 missing and 947 injured.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> First... the level of disaster is subjetive. An Earthquake hits way harder a third world nation than a *country like Japan that has tons of friends and money.*
> 
> Second. The estimation of death in Japan is like 1000 people. Just the double of Chile. But Chile only has 15 millions of people while Japan are more than 127 millions. So the actual % of victims is much less.



Yeah a country that earned its economic status and its infrastructure withstanding the earthquake is due to its foresight. 

Basically really your just butthurt about people not caring about Chile.



> not human kidness and solidarity. It wasn't so hard, ne?.



Because noone helped Haiti at all, sure okay.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

BassGS said:


> It's also a more development, richer, better structure country than Haiti.
> 
> Well I'm off.



Yeah. I bet in a couple of weeks Japan will be building mechas and sex dolls again.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Police said 200-300 bodies were found in Sendai, although the official casualty toll was 185 killed, 741 missing and 948 injured.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> they should make one of those stupid gameshows , like pissing on the reactor to cool it down.



but i thought piss was hot?? lololol



at this point they should just pour water on it... but it'd probably make things worse..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 11, 2011)

I love chile, I just had some with beans and rice...


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah a country that earned its economic status and its infrastructure withstanding the earthquake is due to its foresight.
> 
> Basically really your just butthurt about people not caring about Chile.



More due Plan Marshall and all the investment USA and Europe has there. 

I can give a shit if the world cares about Chile or Malasia. I just dislike double standards and this forum is full of them. People patronizing others here instead going as voluntary or donating. Because I'm sure our discussion is helping Japan a lot 



Ennoea said:


> Because noone helped Haiti at all, sure okay.



None in this forum that kept whining most likely.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

So if you guys wanna make a quick cash in a week since japan's oil refinery is completely down, I recommend investing in crude oil.

The price in the market is going to be skyrocketting very soon...


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> but i thought piss was hot?? lololol
> 
> 
> 
> at this point they should just pour water on it... but it'd probably make things worse..


If the reactor is hot enough the water would instantaneously just boil away.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

I hear Japan spends 10's of billions of dollars on disaster prevention.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I hear Japan spends 10's of billions of dollars on disaster prevention.


Apparently, that wasn't enough for entire Sendai region...


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

sifting through the amount of shit posted here for an actual update. google is coughing up a lot of old news.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

They do.  They live in a nasty earthquake zone on the ring of fire anyway so they have to to let daily life run it's course.

Armpits CNN is also going on with old stuff.  I have also not found any real big updates.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 11, 2011)

JApan is one of the most prepared nations when it comes to tsunami/earthquake disaster. The Japanese people also have alot more resources when it comes to relief aid. That does not make the loss of life any less devastating. 

Look people, its not about how many people are killed, Japan and Haiti are not in a competition and if it IS then its a fairly crappy one. Haiti was a third world country with ONE working airport after the disaster struck. Not large airport, just ONE airport in the whole fricken region. They couldnt get relief aid fast enough because planes couldn't fricken land. Whereas Japan has access to some of the biggest shipping conglomerates like South korea and China not to mention several working airports. 

The estimated death toll from the earth quake is reaching 1000 yes, but there still is no estimated toll for the number of people killed in the tsunami except to say 300-400 bodies have been found in Sendai, but while sendai was the epicenter it wasnt the only place hit by tsunami. The major difference here is that a good majority of people dead in chili were due to poor construction and later lack of water and proper waste removal. This isnt a problem for japan who is already well prepared. 

So while the loss of lives is not going to be nearly as catastrophic as Chili THANK GOD, the property damage and economic damage is going to be felt for a very long time. 

Those of you who are arguing about Haiti need to calm down and just be thankful that the loss of life is not as bad. Again its not a competition, they don't need to prove themselves. 

And for those with snide comments about their manga/anime/porn being late, well we all have different ways with dealing with disaster. Don't hold it against them that they chose to be facetious, real emotion does not come as easy for some as others


----------



## Metaro (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard that Japan might have another earthquake aftershocks during all the year.
I hope that this do not come true ;A;


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The entire coast of Japan has permanently moved 8ft (2.4m) after this earthquake.


The ENTIRE coast of Japan did not move 8ft. I was watching the USGS conference this morning and the guy clearly said it was a specific spot along the coast the moved 8ft, not the ENTIRE coast of Japan.... thats ridiculous.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

*Many services in Japan free*

_Until the country's state of emergency following a massive earthquake and tsunami comes to an end, the following services are free:

FON, a company which manages a large network of wi-fi hotspots, is opening up its  in Japan for free.

Phone network NTT is  from all payphones in eastern Japan for free, according to a Tech journalist on Twitter.

Comcast made  to digital cable customers in Washington so that they can follow the news, Seattle Times reported._


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The ENTIRE coast of Japan did not move 8ft. I was watching the USGS conference this morning and the guy clearly said it was a specific spot along the coast the moved 8ft, not the ENTIRE coast of Japan.... thats ridiculous.


I'll try to find a better source


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

They finally put the oil refinery fire out?!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

That's the oil refinery that blew up i think, it died down


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



finally! D:

damn, those workers.. praying for them..


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Looks like a small nuke went off. 

you know after seeing aftermath. i'm doing wat i can to support and help japan. Screw paying $150 on my 3ds and 3ds game. all if it goes to japan to help them out


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

Going through this thread I just don't get it...

What the hell is funny about this whole thing?


----------



## Feuer (Mar 11, 2011)

The Cooling of a second NPP has failed. This is getting really bad :/


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh fuck, now a cooling station has failed at a 2nd Power Plant...



> Original post: The cooling system has failed for three reactors at the Fukushima No. 2 nuclear plant, about seven miles from its quake-crippled companion, the Tokyo Electrical Power Co. now says.
> 
> The utility, which operates both Fukushima plants, notified the government Saturday morning that the failsafe system at the No. 2 plant stopped working as the coolant water topped the boiling point, the Kyodo news service reports.


----------



## Sillay (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Thank you. I'm glad at the end its settled this is a matter of anime/manga/money... not human kidness and solidarity. It wasn't so hard, ne?.



I'm not saying or implying that you would deny that Japan is a big disaster (more of the opposite from your last few posts), but if there was a disaster in Chile and a disaster in Japan, you would care more for Chile, right? (as far as my memory goes, Santiago is the capital of Chile) I won't and can't deny that our prime ministers and presidents care far more for Japan because of the fact that they are a strong ally to have, but my personal reasons have to do with the fact that I know more about and am more invested in the Japanese culture (as silly as that may sound).

This is an unnecessary post, I know, but I feel others should really understand that not everyone is here to fret over their manga and anime, and to be honest, it's pretty upsetting to know that your posts have so far been directed towards "you only love japan for the manga and money!". Not everyone feels that way and some do have genuine empathy/sympathy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kagegak (Mar 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



is this what i think it is FUCK


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2011)

> "Very important rape warning to women stuck on the streets in Japan. Apparently, men are approaching single women, pretending to be police officers who will take them to a safe place.n Some are knocking on doors and pretending to be from aid organizations. In fact, these men are potential rapists, trying to take advantage of women stranded during the earthquake crisis."



Men


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Yeah, like 5 pages. And pretty much everyone forgot it after a short time. You can even expect a japanese "we are the world" cover at this point.


You're pretty much a newbie in the café... The haiti earthquake was discussed long after it happened, in several threads, by the café regulars. The difference is that this threads is flooded by people from other sections, who care not about the earthquake but about their mangas/mangakas/anime, and do not discuss the earthquake per se, but how it relates to their animes.

While their worries are as justified as anyone's, it would be better if they made dedicated threads in the appropriate sections. If they had done so, this thread would have scaled down to a reasonable size.

Oh well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2011)

looks like the saiyans have landed.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh fuck, now a cooling station has failed at a 2nd Power Plant...






So if these things blow up, how screwed are people going to be..?


----------



## krickitat (Mar 11, 2011)

The nuclear crisis is very concerning, two plants with cooling tanks down is a HUGE problem.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 11, 2011)

When all is said and done and you?ve switched off the computer, none of you really give a shit and in a week you will have forgotten all about this.

Yes, they have your ?sympathises?, that?s all well and good, but that?s so overused now it rings hollow.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_As of 17 hours after the quake, the USGS estimated that there was a 47% chance the earthquake killed between 10 and 100 people, and a 48% chance that between 100 and 1,000 people died. There was a 39% chance economic losses totaled between $1 billion and $10 billion, and a 34% chance damages range between $10 billion and $100 billion._

read the rest -


----------



## Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

It was crazy to build it in the first place.


I just hope they get away with it.


Cannot imagine the effect.


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Men


Women


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Men



Damn...How can this be the first thing on a persons mind after something like this happens?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

0014: Japan declares a state of emergency at the Fukushima-Daini power plant, where three of its reactors failed, the Associated Press reports. It says a state of emergency is already in place at the nearby Fukushima-Daiichi plant, where two reactors failed.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

MbS, reported for blatant trolling.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 11, 2011)

Bellville said:


> So if these things blow up, how screwed are people going to be..?




Ever heard of Chernobyl? That was only ONE plant, only one reactor went offline during a training exercise. This is Two whole plants.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Though unlike Chernobyl, the plants are modern and made out of materials that aren't pure crap.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> MbS, reported for blatant trolling.



Thing is, I?m perfectly serious.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 11, 2011)

Masai said:


> I meant that they'll miss some things though. I'm sure they have made plenty of plans for a situation such as this, but in these type of events there is always something unexpected that can't be predicted. Probably what happened here.



Well yeah - that's exactly why I wrote what I did.  They plan for events which may occur every hundred years - I'm certain this event exceeded building requirements being that it's the fifth most powerful quake recorded by modern devices.  The associate from the USGS cited the event in 869 as they're thinking it may have been nearly as powerful, but it's only a perspective gleaned from historical documents of the day.  And, of course, this was over a thousand years ago.  If they tried to build to specifications which include cataclysmic events of this scale, it's likely they wouldn't have built.  

In speaking to these issues, IIRC, some of the data (regarding seismic activity) for the Kashiwazaki-Kariwa plant was fudged so they could build there.


The news regarding the plant cooling systems (both of them) is really disconcerting.  The battery backups are reportedly only sufficient for 4 hours (or as much as 8 hours depending on who you ask).  It's the last line of defense after diesel generators which have been damaged or taken out.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 11, 2011)

MbS said:


> When all is said and done and you?ve switched off the computer, none of you really give a shit and in a week you will have forgotten all about this.
> 
> Yes, they have your ?sympathises?, that?s all well and good, but that?s so overused now it rings hollow.



I think this is the first time I've seen someone complains about sympathises.. just wow, there were so many dumb posts in this thread and you decide to nitpick the decent ones.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## butcher50 (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> 0014: Japan declares a state of emergency at the Fukushima-Daini power plant, where three of its reactors failed, the Associated Press reports. It says a state of emergency is already in place at the nearby Fukushima-Daiichi plant, where two reactors failed.



they better have dem liquid nitrogen cooler hoses ready to pour.


----------



## Masai (Mar 11, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well yeah - that's exactly why I wrote this.  They plan for events which may occur every hundred years - I'm certain this event exceeded building requirements being that it's the fifth most powerful quake recorded by modern devices.  The associate from the USGS cited the event in 869 as they're thinking it may have been nearly as powerful, but it's only a perspective gleaned from historical documents of the day.  And, of course, this was over a thousand years ago.  If they tried to build to specifications which include cataclysmic events of this scale, it's likely they wouldn't have built.
> 
> In speaking to these issues, IIRC, some of the data (regarding seismic activity) for the Kashiwazaki-Kariwa plant was fudged so they could build there.



Ah ok then, misunderstood you.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2011)

Someone put that fire out ASAP.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Strongest in Japan since recording started, fifth strongest the world over


----------



## Kittan (Mar 11, 2011)

So... does this mean no manga next week?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2011)

Kittan said:


> So... does this mean no manga next week?



beggan for a neggan


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kittan said:


> So... does this mean no manga next week?


Possibly, expect a one to two week delay. Though there are more important things, Kittan.



Han Solo said:


> beggan for a neggan


Its an honest question. Just answer it and amend that there are more important things.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2011)

Pulling a Misty here


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 11, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen someone complains about sympathises.. just wow, there were so many dumb posts in this thread and you decide to nitpick the decent ones.



What is 'sympathy' but feeling sorry for someone. That's the last thing people want or need.


----------



## Shanoa (Mar 11, 2011)

This was the first thing i read this morning.
As well as my coworker keep talking about it nonstop since she worry about her family.
Seriously that must be devastating to be in such situation.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

At the moment, most of entire Asian countries and UN sent relief workers and aids to Japan, china isn't planning to send one, only voiced a sympathy from Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2011)

i hate how some people are making pictures of the japanese flag and making the sun as if it where breaking,

that pisses me off so much, and it shows so much disrespect..

even if the picture says "help japan" it just pisses me off so much, im half japanese, and this is just utter disrespect of our flag,


----------



## Arkevil (Mar 11, 2011)

If even one of the reactors has a meltdown...Japan and East Asia will have a much larger catastrophe on their hands....if all 5 go...the world will be facing major ecological and economical crisis. 

I for one am more effected to this earthquake than to the one in Haiti as I have family in Japan, Hawaii, & California. Haiti was by no means short of a tragedy. I just wasn't directly connected to it which distanced my feelings towards it. A life is a life. Those who denounce the seriousness of each of these situations need a reality check.


----------



## Bellville (Mar 11, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Ever heard of Chernobyl? That was only ONE plant, only one reactor went offline during a training exercise. This is Two whole plants.



Hoping things don't get worse, then. It seems that other power plants are made with better materials but.. the fact that the problem areas are bigger makes this just as scary if not more so.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 11, 2011)

Masai said:


> Ah ok then, misunderstood you.



Perfectly alright - I suck at writing and likely confused you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

I doubt we have to worry about a Chernobyl in Japan. These are _modern Nuclear Power Plants_ made from the best materials. Know why Chernobyl failed? Everything was literally shit, nothing was quality in its construction.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2011)

There will NOT be another Chernobyl.  That nuclear plant had an odd reactor design which made it unstable when running in very low power. Low power + few moron at control caused the reactor core to go critical and blew.

The reactors in Japan is much safer and at the worse, it'd be a contained melt down like Three Mile island (read: ) and would simply render the affected reactor out of commission permanently.  Radiation leakage will be minimal and there shouldn't be any long term effects.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 11, 2011)

impersonal said:


> You're pretty much a newbie in the caf?... *The haiti earthquake was discussed long after it happened, in several threads, by the caf? regulars.* The difference is that this threads is flooded by people from other sections, who care not about the earthquake but about their mangas/mangakas/anime, and do not discuss the earthquake per se, but how it relates to their animes.
> 
> While their worries are as justified as anyone's, it would be better if they made dedicated threads in the appropriate sections. If they had done so, this thread would have scaled down to a reasonable size.
> 
> Oh well.



Not a rookie concerning earthquake threads. 

Sorry but that lie was already busted. 



BassGS said:


> Here is proof about other countries hit by earthquakes and less than 90 replies.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 11, 2011)

I was woken up at six am by no less then three different family members telling me to hit high ground cause of Tsunami's.
Yes I DO live on an island in Alaska but that doesnt automatically put me at threatdown 0. 

And MBS you too easily write off good intentions, I have already agreed to work a charity even to raise money for the disaster and have also donated money to the red cross. I plan to donate some blood later in the week too, but I will admit I was gunna do that anyways. 

So before you denounce people for being well wishers and not Doers what exactly are you doing?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is no Haiti. Just because it's the most recent disaster doesn't mean it is the most pressing. There are dozens of places around the world where your donation will go much further. We're talking about the third biggest economy in the world here.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

*More than 442 believed dead in quake*



> The scale of the death and destruction following the earthquake and tsunami in Japan is growing worse by the hour. 242 people have been confirmed dead and at least 200 others are believed to be dead.
> On top of that, more than 740 people are missing in several prefectures in the country's northeast.
> 
> Police say 200 to 300 unidentified bodies have been found in the city of Sendai in Miyagi Prefecture. A tsunami made its way 10 kilometers inland from the coast. 53 people have been confirmed dead in the prefecture.
> ...


 (Japan Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Not a rookie concerning earthquake threads.
> 
> Sorry but that lie was already busted.



You forget to bolt the part when he say, the difference is that now, most of people in this thread are not NF Caf? regular, that's why there are more posts here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

the power of a quake isn't the only thing that will determine it's destruction, the location, depth, geology, and popluation density will also determine how relatively bad the earthquake will be.  a low magnitude quake in haiti can still do tons of damage,even more, due to geography and the depth. not to mention building codes and safety codes.


----------



## WT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nikkei fell by 1.7%.

Although a disaster, it was a great oppertunity to make some money (by going short on equities within the index).

I know its horrible (to profit from the misery of others), but believe it or not, there are some in the world who have taken this a great news 

Assholes.

Anyone know a safe link where I can donate?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

About that nuclear reactor. They're going to try and release some of the radiation into the atmosphere so it doesn't build up inside the plants and cause a chain reaction


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> About that nuclear reactor. They're going to try and release some of the radiation into the atmosphere so it doesn't build up inside the plants and cause a chain reaction


...they're already doing that. They have to wait till the coolant systems are repaired.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 11, 2011)

yes but three mile island didnt take place in two different plants just after the 5th largest earthquake in recorded history. For that matter neither did Chernobyl. 

The possibilities for disaster do not lessen in this case, had it been a system failure due to poor maintenance, or a stuck open port valve then I would say yes, failsafes are in place to handle that and in the case of three mile island they did work after about five days. But in this case Japan is already saying that backup failsafe measures are not adequate. Add to that 1000's of displaced people and a natural disaster to deal with and its shit soup.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...they're already doing that. They have to wait till the coolant systems are repaired.



Thanks for the correction


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2011)

MbS said:


> No, you just can't refute my posts.
> 
> Just look at the post below yours, there's someone who genuinely feels sympathy for these people, for a few seconds atleast.


Most people (not all) don't actually feel "deep in their soul" the pain of the Japanese, we don't know these people personally. We just acknowledge that what is happening is bad, and part of doing that is showing a minimum of respect. It's not all that cynical.

Sure, nobody (aside from a few saints) treats others with as much passion as they treat themselves. But hey, don't blame the world for not being impossibly good, when you could simply enjoy what little it actually achieves (e.g., people actually being even a little bit worried about the Japanese they don't even know).


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its confirmed that Oda is ok, twitter said he was *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 11, 2011)

looks like the death toll reached over 1,000 now! unfortunately. I was hoping it wouldn't get any higher I want to see the fewest casualities as possible.


This is truly a sad day.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> *Its confirmed that Oda is ok*, twitter said he was *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.



All is well now.


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> *Its confirmed that Oda is ok, twitter said he was* *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.


The world can rest easy knowing this.

Those two power plants taht could meltdown and threaten the region are just meaningless in comparison after all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> *Its confirmed that Oda is ok,* twitter said he was *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.



More good news.

Now I just need to know if Terada is okay.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I doubt we have to worry about a Chernobyl in Japan. These are _modern Nuclear Power Plants_ made from the best materials. Know why Chernobyl failed? Everything was literally shit, nothing was quality in its construction.


Also note that Chernobyl had nothing resembling redundancy in their systems. The Japanese have studied Chernobyl specifically. It won't be the same.



White Tiger said:


> Nikkei fell by 1.7%.
> 
> Although a disaster, it was a great oppertunity to make some money (by going short on equities within the index).
> 
> ...



Why am I reminded of a certain Volus on an Illium in ME2?  this sounds familiar.


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Apologies if it's a repost. Skyscrapers swaying in the earthquake. The structure is designed to be able to do so though that doesn't detract from how horrifying that must be.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

[dailymotion]xhjeae_videos-d-amateurs-du-seisme-au-japon_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_The scale of the death and destruction following the earthquake and tsunami in Japan is growing worse by the hour. 242 people have been confirmed dead and at least 200 others are believed to be dead. On top of that, more than 740 people are missing._　- NHK World


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Apologies if it's a repost. Skyscrapers swaying in the earthquake. The structure is designed to be able to do so though that doesn't detract from how horrifying that must be.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Men



Of fucking course. What do you expect at a time like this...

Now... some people are actually stooping low enough to actually loot. The US low is a low you don't want to get to...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 11, 2011)

this will have some interesting economic repercussions


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_A government panel says the ground at an observatory in Miyagi Prefecture has moved about 4 meters to the west.  It says the magnitude 8.8 quake may have occurred across a far wider area than it originally thought. _- NHK World


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nuclear Reactors in Japan in bad condition*

coolants have failed. what do you think of this


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Its confirmed that Oda is ok, twitter said he was *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.


Yeah because oda is what's important here.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> The world can rest easy knowing this.
> 
> Those two power plants taht could meltdown and threaten the region are just meaningless in comparison after all.



I'm just letting people who worried about him know  I know the power plant meltdown is big news, I'm worried about it all gah.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 11, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> I*ts confirmed that Oda is ok*, twitter said he was *Few* And I hope Tokyo gets the power back soon man that must suck. I was hopping for less deaths that's a lot geese.



And what of Kishi?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Yeah because oda is what's important here.



Oda must put lots of money back into the Japan economy by his top selling  manga selling over 2 million per volume in a week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

An explosion isnt the problem, but the liquid from the rods could melt through the chambers and if that happens, a lot of gasses would be released into the surrounding area, so basically major diseases such as leukemia and such would flare up again like they did in the 40s, based on the wind conditions it could go far


----------



## Xerces (Mar 11, 2011)

I wounder if will happen to the weekly anime and manga. Are those sections of Japan alright?


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> And what of Kishi?



He's fine too, the twitter said he's fine. This is all sad and again I'm worried about every thing that's going on, but letting people know that other people are well should be ok here. Many people are worried


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_Air that may contain radioactive materials will be vented from a nuclear power plant in quake-stricken Fukushima Prefecture._ - NHK World


----------



## Xerces (Mar 11, 2011)

Yep, the coolants have failed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Yep, the coolants sure failed.



That's a photoshop of an oil refinery.


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 11, 2011)

yup i know. didnt they evacuate the areas around the reactors?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Xerces said:


> I wounder if will happen to the weekly anime and manga. Are those sections of Japan alright?



All the japanese simulcasts are put on hold indefinitely according to crunchyroll(most of these studio's are in Tokyo which a portion of the city is without power)

So i wouldn't expect anime or manga releases next week, if for a while anyway, as there are going to be a lot of shortages


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the shoop though.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh crap this is bad, I am still hopeful =[


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Area has been evacuated, but I heard there might be a leak.


----------



## ForTheMANGA (Mar 11, 2011)

SHIT!!  I hope this wont effect the manga and anime out put... Kishi and kubo better be ok!! I hope there alright... Does anyone know if this will effect the manga??


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 11, 2011)

In San Fran a photographer got swept away and died. the press should definetly know when its time to leave


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

The anime/manga wait will be for some while.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

God dammit listen to what people are saying. If your that concerned about anime and manga go to animenewsnetwork.com for information and stop spamming about these issues here, i only posted that so people would stop talking about it


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

ForTheMANGA said:


> SHIT!!  I hope this wont effect the manga and anime out put... Kishi and kubo better be ok!! I hope there alright... Does anyone know if this will effect the manga??


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh god NF, making dupes to troll this thread. 

I'll try another forum for collaborated updates.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

*Anime/Manga/Game Industry Members Check In After Quake *

The following members of the anime, manga, game, and related industries have checked in via Twitter or other social networking sites to report being alive and well after the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin): 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yoshitoshi ABe - update
    Tadashi Agi - update
    Kurea Aida - update
    Mayumi Aida - update
    Akamatsu Studio via Ken Akamatsu - update
    Touko Akiba - update
    Reno Amagi - update
    Ume Aoki - update
    Yuu Asakawa - update
    Kia Asamiya - update
    Kiyohiko Azuma - update
    Koge Donbo - update
    Kanetake Ebikawa - update
    Usamaru Furuya - update
    Hitomi Harada - update
    Bisco Hatori - update
    Yukari Higa - update
    Kouta Hirano - update
    Rei Hiroe - update
    Aya Hirano - update
    Yui Horie - update
    Mamoru Hosoda - update
    Kazuhiko Inoue - update
    Kikuko Inoue - update
    Marina Inoue - update
    Mai Kadowaki - update
    Eri Kitamura - update
    Kenji Kamiyama - update
    Mel Kishida - update
    Katsuyuki Konishi - update
    Mami Kosuge - update
    Minako Kotobuki - update
    Yun Kouga - update
    Tite Kubo - update
    Madhouse Studios via Masao Maruyama - update
    Temari Matsumoto - update
    Nana Mizuki - update
    Junko Mizuno - update
    Halko Momoi - update
    Megumi Nakajima - update
    Yuuichi Nakamura - update
    Yasuhiro Nightow - update
    Ryotaro Okiayu - update
    Hiroya Oku - update
    Natsume Ono - update
    Humikane Shimada - update
    Tomokazu Sugita - update
    Ayahi Takagaki - update
    Hiroyuki Takei - update
    Mick Takeuchi - update
    Yukari Tamura - update
    Rie Tanaka - update
    Arina Tanemura - update
    Haruka Tomatsu - update
    Aki Toyosaki - update
    Kana Ueda - update
    Chika Umino - update
    Kouichi Yamadera - update
    Hiroki Yasumoto - update
    Nao Yazawa - update
    Kumichi Yoshizuki - update
    Kaori Yuki - update

Tokyo-based and Visiting North American Industry:

    Matt Alt - update
    William Flanagan - update
    Dan Kanemitsu - update
    Stu Levy - update
    Patrick Macias - update
    J-List via Peter Payne - update
    Rob Pereyda - update
    Matt Thorn - update

Other:

    Danny Choo - update
    Circus game studio via MangaGamer's John Pickett - update
    Rie Fu - update
    Aki Hata - update
    Hobby Link Japan figure seller - update
    Hideo Kojima - update
    Hikaru Utada - update
    Yoshiki - update




ANN will be updating this article as reports come in. Crunchyroll is putting this weekend's simulcasts on hold until further notice.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 11, 2011)

although this is drastically relevant.

i see no source or otherwise professional information on the issue provided.

a "what do you think of" thread such as this would be better suited in the Plaza.

not the Lounge, Plaza.

or you could always post the information regarding it. 

on topic: 

i also heard the earthquake caused a whirlpool.


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2011)

ForTheMANGA said:


> SHIT!!  I hope this wont effect the manga and anime out put... Kishi and kubo better be ok!! I hope there alright... Does anyone know if this will effect the manga??



negged........


----------



## iDunk816 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ya CNN said that Japan felt prepared for something like this. just probably not at an 8.9 magnitude


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

We do have a topic already covering this.

And I wouldn't be too worried. Aid is coming soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

manga/anime can fuckin wait.. for months if needed... 

right now, i hope they find the missing ones safe..


i kinda felt guilty that the first thing i thought was manga.. tbf though, i didn't know it was that devastating.. cuz i know japan get a lot of quakes and they just move on asap.. 

this was different though..


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Oh god NF, making dupes to troll this thread.
> 
> I'll try another forum for collaborated updates.


Pathetic isn't it?

I myself would like the thread to just be about updates but of course it can't be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> manga/anime can fuckin wait.. for months if needed...
> 
> right now, i hope they find the missing ones safe..
> 
> ...



It was bigger in scale than the 1995 Japanese quake which was regarded as a huge national event, over 6000 people died then, i expect the number in this Quake factoring in the tsunami to be significantly higher


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 11, 2011)

The Fukushima plant has been shut down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was bigger in scale than the 1995 Japanese quake which was regarded as a huge national event, over 6000 people died then, i expect the number in this Quake factoring in the tsunami to be significantly higher



yea, i know that now


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Pathetic isn't it?
> 
> I myself would like the thread to just be about updates but of course it can't be.



Sorry, can't care about the trolls on this forum anymore.


*
just found something even more pathetic.* believe it or not.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dear god man...





Tokoyami said:


> Yeah because oda is what's important here.


For fucks sake people do you expect us to worry about ALL of the people in japan!??! We're only human!!! we can only do soo much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2011)

based on some comments(not just in here), i guess no one can say humankind doesn't deserve this..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> yea, i know that now



The number will probably average in the tens of thousands even without the threat of nuclear radiation diseases if they can't get these reactors under control


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 11, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> For fucks sake people do you expect us to worry about ALL of the people in japan!??! We're only human!!!


I think "care" is the word you're looking for, and as humans, we should care.


----------



## Casket (Mar 11, 2011)

Spoke with my Japanese instructor and shes going to Japan tonight. Luckily we're in Spring break,but I hope she can get home in time. She is very brave  

I hope manga and Anime updates will not be impeded also.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is invaded by troll who don't care about the events. They just show their immaturity.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Anime/Manga/Game Industry Members Check In After Quake *
> 
> The following members of the anime, manga, game, and related industries have checked in via Twitter or other social networking sites to report being alive and well after the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin):
> 
> ...



Tetsuya Nomura's name should be up there since it was confirmed that he's alright.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Sorry, can't care about the trolls on this forum anymore.
> 
> 
> *
> just found something even more pathetic.* believe it or not.



Wow              .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> snip



I don't want to hear that in my thread. If your so desensitized to human tragedy and suffering then don't bother talking about how much you don't care, because you'll just get other people angry and start a fight in here.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> People die all the time, It's horrid for the people affected but It doesn't affect me so I don't care but what I do care about is the new episodes of Kimi Ni Todoke. I cuddle up in bed and watch that every Wednesday, It not being on will affect my routine which is awful. But people die in England too and I don't care, Japanese aren't special. I don't know anyone in Japan, and the fact there is no episode of Gosick out right now is just silly.
> 
> I don't know why this has to affect us too, they should put out episodes regardless. This is just like 9/11, I stayed home from school ill watching a nature programme and it was interrupted by the attacks...things like this annoys me, and its all over twitter too. Get over it people...



This is not the place for you to whine about possibly not getting your weekly dose of shojo garbage.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperTyphoon said:


> I think "care" is the word you're looking for, and as humans, we should care.



We should care about them as a whole yes but when people are worried about more Japanese people than others I guess its wrong


----------



## Gino (Mar 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> People die all the time, It's horrid for the people affected but It doesn't affect me so I don't care but what I do care about is the new episodes of Kimi Ni Todoke. I cuddle up in bed and watch that every Wednesday, It not being on will affect my routine which is awful. But people die in England too and I don't care, Japanese aren't special. I don't know anyone in Japan, and the fact there is no episode of Gosick out right now is just silly.
> 
> I don't know why this has to affect us too, they should put out episodes regardless. This is just like 9/11, I stayed home from school ill watching a nature programme and it was interrupted by the attacks...things like this annoys me, and its all over twitter too. Get over it people...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

Just comment the news or don't post. We don't care about your mangas/animes. You guys don't realize how you look stupid....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Casket said:


> I hope manga and Anime updates will not be impeded also.


We'll possibly get Shonen Jump next week, but expect a one to two week break due to the disaster.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 11, 2011)

_The Japanese government held an emergency disaster task force meeting at the prime minister's office with all Cabinet members in attendance on Saturday morning.

Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano instructed them to do all they can for rescue operations.

Edano said the earthquake was the strongest to hit Japan since the Meiji Era, and more than 1,000 people are dead or missing so far. He said the utmost effort should be made for relief operations.

The government will also hold a nuclear disaster task force meeting to discuss the Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant, where radiation has reportedly risen to a level 1,000 times higher than usual._ - NHK World


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2011)

Has there been any updates or progress on cooling down those reactors?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

2 are out of control, so its probably not going as planned.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Has there been any updates or progress on cooling down those reactors?


None yet. But the cavalry will arrive.



Inuhanyou said:


> 2 are out of control, so its probably not going as planned.


Actually, Fukushima II is under control now.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Just comment the news or don't post. We don't care about your mangas/animes. You guys don't realize how you look stupid....



They can do both. Afterall, that's what most the people that enter this thread want to hear about. Just wait until another person enters. Even if the poster doesn't ask, they're no doubt concerned about the people affected by this disaster. Okay? Just chill out relax, and continue conversing with the people in this thread who are thinking about the people.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyway, i find an other thread to talk about the events with the NF café regular. This thread show or the rest of the forum is full of immature piece of S.....


----------



## Summoner (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Hopefully Shintaro Ishihara is one of the douchebags that died as a result of this Earthquake.



that's disrespectful, I will not accept you to talk that way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Nobody should die unjustly because of a natural disaster, that's just my take


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Summoner said:


> that's disrespectful, I will not accept you to talk that way.



  

Yeah, I shouldn't have said that. 

That was a real asshole comment. My bad.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

It's sad that the internet has created trolls.  So that they can talk shit all they want and not worry about reprecussions and consequences.  I'd love to see these guys say they don't care about what happened in Japan in a live in in-person setting.  But they will probably chicken out as they can't hide behind the internet because they know they'll be shunned by the majority of the general public.  Congrats assholes you are protected by the internet. Enjoy your miserable lives online and continue your life of disconnect.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 11, 2011)

son_michael said:


> those are aftershocks, its estimated Japan will get 20 something aftershocks(I forgot the exact number that was stated but its in the 20's)



I wish you were correct, however wikipedia currently has it listed as 142


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

27 aftershocks have already hit Japan since yesterday over the 5.0 range


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Has everyone been completely evacuated yet?

Also how's the situation with the nuclear reactors?


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> It's sad that the internet has created trolls.  So that they can talk shit all they want and not worry about reprecussions and consequences.  I'd love to see these guys say they don't care about what happened in Japan in a live in in-person setting.  But they will probably chicken out as they can't hide behind the internet because they know they'll be shunned by the majority of the general public.  Congrats assholes you are protected by the internet. Enjoy your miserable lives online and continue your life of disconnect.





Here you will find people (mostly American) who are openly referencing pearl harbour and karma. You won't even need 4chan to track their address and real name. 

Unbelievable. And glad to see mods clearing the thread up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

^ People are openly racist and insensitive on the internet, its a fact of life.  Hell there are people similar to Pastor Pat Robertson(from the Haiti debacle), that will say anything if they have a microphone.



Bender said:


> Has everyone been completely evacuated yet?
> 
> Also how's the situation with the nuclear reactors?



They are evacuating the people away from the reactor region, the first alarm was for a 3 Kilometer evac, the next one was for 10 kilometers, which doesn't bode well for the reactor containment efforts


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2011)

27 aftershocks?

Poor Japan.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> 27 aftershocks?
> 
> Poor Japan.



More like over 100.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Of fucking course. What do you expect at a time like this...
> 
> Now... some people are actually stooping low enough to actually loot. The US low is a low you don't want to get to...



i fully expected it , but of course some racists probably thought japanese are too good for normal human behavior.

anyway, why get worked up over trolls, getting worked up only satisfies them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

it was 27 this afternoon, but they are continuous throughout the day so it probably was outdated information


----------



## mayumi (Mar 11, 2011)

What about the nuclear reactor? The news here are saying meltdown could happen in hours.

http://www.businessinsider.com/fukushima-nuclear-plant-2011-3


----------



## Psychic (Mar 11, 2011)

I've read a long time ago in Popular Mechanics about a death ray that was being developed in the US that could cause earthquakes from outer space. The command could be sent from Earth and the satellite in space can point to any target on earth and cause any magnitude of earthquake. A couple of years later...I tried to find the info on the "death ray" again and could not find one single information on it. It was like it was completely erased from existence. How could something that was everywhere on the internet then completely dissappeared from existence??? others are wondering the same thing. this is btw 13 years ago (yes, I am ancient).


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are evacuating the people away from the reactor region, the first alarm was for a 3 Kilometer evac, the next one was for 10 kilometers, which doesn't bode well for the reactor containment efforts



Were they affected just by the earthquake or the tsunami as well?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

The aftershocks is said to continue for weeks.   This will definitely hinder recovery and repair efforts.  I wish anyone in Japan who requires help is receiving it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Kasumi said:


> I've read a long time ago in Popular Mechanics about a death ray that was being developed in the US that could cause earthquakes from outer space. The command could be sent from Earth and the satellite in space can point to any target on earth and cause any magnitude of earthquake. A couple of years later...I tried to find the info on the "death ray" again and could not find one single information on it. It was like it was completely erased from existence. How could something that was everywhere on the internet then completely dissappeared from existence??? others are wondering the same thing. this is btw 13 years ago (yes, I am ancient).



hugo chavez and others have accused the US of already using such weapons on them, and of course his detractors laughed and made cuckoo sounds, though the science does exist for such a thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Were they affected just by the earthquake or the tsunami as well?



In Fukishima, the Daiichi plant was affected by the Tsunami water, its basically underwater, and the earthquake was to blame for the fire breaking out there. The Daiini plant(the second one) was also affected


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

I luled... with a head shake...


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Were they affected just by the earthquake or the tsunami as well?



The reactors? Not directly (one got wet) but they had to shut it down for safety reason. However without power and without working backup generator there was nothing to keep the radioactive materials from getting too hot and melting.

Despite what some may think, there won't be a Chernobyl incident but at worst, a Three Mile Island repeat.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2011)

Good thing the second reactor is finally cooling down...

Japan and aftershocks? Jesus, what's the official number we're talking about at this moment in time? And they're 5.0 and up?? I feel so sorry for those people. Relief better get there soon.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2011)

> According to the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS), 112 aftershocks of magnitude 4.0 or greater have hit the same area as the original temblor and they are continuing with startling regularity.  Eighteen of the aftershocks have been magnitude 6.0 or larger with one measuring 7.1.



From an article online.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

It'll be going on for days if not weeks


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadow said:


> The aftershocks is said to continue for weeks.   This will definitely hinder recovery and repair efforts.  I wish anyone in Japan who requires help is receiving it.


Actually, unless the aftershocks are over 6.0, they'll barely feel it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Beijing definitely felt their 4.0 quake, so i doubt that


----------



## Griever (Mar 11, 2011)

it's a pretty bad situation, also with the nuclear power plant thay just finished (talk about shitty luck) it is feared that thay will have a meltdown  i don't know what the odds of it happening are, but i hope it doesn't.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The anime/manga wait will be for some while.



Goddammit


----------



## blue berry (Mar 11, 2011)

Kasumi said:


> I've read a long time ago in Popular Mechanics about a death ray that was being developed in the US that could cause earthquakes from outer space. The command could be sent from Earth and the satellite in space can point to any target on earth and cause any magnitude of earthquake. A couple of years later...I tried to find the info on the "death ray" again and could not find one single information on it. It was like it was completely erased from existence. How could something that was everywhere on the internet then completely dissappeared from existence??? others are wondering the same thing. this is btw 13 years ago (yes, I am ancient).



Honestly, this sounds like something that came out of an Austin Powers movie. 

Maybe look up HAARP info? It sounds kind of familar to what you are talking about.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 11, 2011)

^aid? ......


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

RBC: We Can 'Easily' See Economic Losses Exceeding $100 BILLION In Japan



> RBC: We Can 'Easily' See Economic Losses Exceeding $100 BILLION In Japan
> 
> We'll learn a lot more about the economic impact of the Japan devastation in the coming days.
> This is RBC's flash commentary on costs. Note the difference between "economic costs" and the far smaller "industry costs" (i.e. costs that specifically have to be borne by insurers):
> ...



Keep in mind that this natural disaster happened while japan was in the middle of economic recovery.

The timing couldn't have been worse for japan.......


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

/\ japan will recover themselves...they have recovered from 2 atomic bombs, they can recover from anything


----------



## Summoner (Mar 11, 2011)

Honestly if I could help them, I would.

I feel really really bad


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> /\ japan will recover themselves...they have recovered from 2 atomic bombs, they can recover from anything


They didn't do it themselves. They got a tremendous aid from US and Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 11, 2011)

donating is only way you guys can help, i hope everyone will help....


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 11, 2011)

*So far, Japan reports that many of their reactors are damaged beyond functionality or unable to operate within safety expectations. But none of the containment functions have failed. So while some of the reactor cores are crazily radioactive, that radioactivity to contained inside the reactor cores themselves. So is reported, and if there was one nation in the world that would design reactors to withstand earthquakes, it's the nation that gave us Final Fantasy, Ritsuka, and crazy... everything.*


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They didn't do it themselves. They got a tremendous aid from US and Benjamin Franklin.


they still recovered


and it was the little that US could do after being the only nation in the world to throw two fucking atomic bombs in a country, only to show up their power


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope Kishimoto is alright, and yes I will donate but... you guys stop whaling.
But yeah I will help in any way I can, purchasing stuff from japan ebayers would be a good idea right? after all you are sending money to japan.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> they still recovered
> 
> 
> and it was the little that US could do after being the only nation in the world to throw two fucking atomic bombs in a country, only to show up their power


They recovered with an aid from US after the American occupation.

They didn't do it themselves.

That's my point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan won't completely recover no matter how much time is invested, your being naive as to the extent of the damage by saying that.

This is also because the damage is still continuing through aftershocks and the threat of nuclear fallout


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They recovered with an aid from US after the American occupation.
> 
> They didn't do it themselves.
> 
> That's my point.


all countries that lost war had help throught plans, thats what i am saying, it still doesnt take their merith in being able of recovering themselves



imo, japan is amazing, they are many years away from any other country tecnology wise, crisis and disgrace comes for all, and they can recover with time, japan has what many countries wish they had, that is awesome people and a lovely culture and country





Inuhanyou said:


> Japan won't completely recover no matter how much time is invested, your being naive as to the extent of the damage by saying that.
> 
> This is also because the damage is still continuing through aftershocks and the threat of nuclear fallout



sure they will recover, we are not talking about a country that depends on international help all the time, they have organization, struture, and yes, they will have help for this, if the places that were hit by the tsunami in 2004 were reconstructed, why cant japan? time will show.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Japan won't completely recover no matter how much time is invested, your being naive as to the extent of the damage by saying that.
> 
> This is also because the damage is still continuing through aftershocks and the threat of nuclear fallout


Japan's getting aid from the US, EU, most of Asia, etc. and you expect it won't recover completely? Not only that, its a First World Nation-it is used to these types of disasters.

And really, only one plant is still in danger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Define "recovery". Japan has been in a major recession for the past 20 years and their technology base has been what has been keeping them afloat for so long as the 2nd largest economy. This WILL set them back several decades, and on the time it takes to clean up all of the damage, they will  have lost much time and revenue at the same time.

It would be a diminishing of the magnitude of this quake to assume that the worst case scenario isn't already upon them


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is no longer the 2nd largest economy in the world. China overtook that spot two months ago.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

i understand haiti not recovering because they already had too many problems and were not prepared for an earthquake, so even with all international help its almost impossible


now japan, we are talking about a top country here, and its not like the country was completly devastated


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japan is no longer the 2nd largest economy in the world. China overtook that spot two months ago.



Well that just increases their dire straights, but China's inflation rate won't sustain them for long either


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> now japan, we are talking about a top country here, and its not like the country was completly devastated


Ok, first of all you are not understanding this part:

1. This disaster happened while japan was *in the middle of economic recovery from an ongoing Financial Crisis of 2007*. This isn't like 1990 during Kobe's earthquake when japan was still the top dog of world's economy. Do you even realize how much japan is in debt at the moment? 

2. The expectations of economic damage is reported to be somewhere around $100 billion dollars. About 9-10% of japan's economy.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *More than 442 believed dead in quake*
> 
> 
> (Japan Broadcasting Corporation)



Thanks for posting this. I'm not surprised at the death toll in Sendai. Just from looking at the footage it's easy to see that it would have been impossible for any of the people in the houses to not have been drowned or swept away. 



Armpits said:


> Apologies if it's a repost. Skyscrapers swaying in the earthquake. The structure is designed to be able to do so though that doesn't detract from how horrifying that must be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

china is not a loyal concorrence to the other countries, they dont follow the same system as US, EU and japan

any country can become rich if they have billions of ppl working in a slavery like system with low salary, they follow almost a dictatorship there


you cant compare china's system to the others, for them its easy to sell really cheap stuff because they dont spend so much with salary, they can sell cheaper than any other country and grow their economy like crazy, but it will not reflect on the chinese ppl's life quality, you cant compare it to true developed countries like US and Japan.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 11, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> lol. I wished death upon kishimoto yesterday for that awful chapter.
> 
> Hope he's okay.



Lol i remember that...

Stay safe Japan, our hearts are with you!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn Japan is getting hit with aftershocks like mad


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok, first of all you are not understanding this part:
> 
> 1. This disaster happened while japan was *in the middle of economic recovery from Financial Crisis of 2007-2010*. This isn't like 1990 during Kobe's earthquake when japan was still the top dog of world's economy. Do you even realize how much japan is in debt at the moment?
> 
> 2. The expectations of economic damage is reported to be somewhere around $100 billion dollars. About 9-10% of japan's economy.



this economic damage will be helped by all the other countries, like what happened to all the countries that had a disaster like that.


now about the economic crisis, big crisis have happened to other countries before all over the world, the only difference is that japan, different from certain ones, dont try to find an excuse for a war so they can have an opportunity to grow their economy again selling war tecnology, they are a pacific country now


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this economic damage will be helped by all the other countries, like what happened to all the countries that had a disaster like that.


What does that have anything do with what I said?




> now about the economic crisis, big crisis have happened to other countries before all over the world, the only difference is that japan, different from certain ones, dont try to find an excuse for a war so they can have an opportunity to grow their economy again selling war tecnology, they are a pacific country now


WTF are you even talking about? Where are you getting these stuffs from?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think i even understand the point your trying to make now Jeanne


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

^Hey Jeanne 



Inuhanyou said:


> Define "recovery". Japan has been in a major recession for the past 20 years and their technology base has been what has been keeping them afloat for so long as the 2nd largest economy. This WILL set them back several decades, and on the time it takes to clean up all of the damage, they will  have lost much time and revenue at the same time.
> 
> It would be a diminishing of the magnitude of this quake to assume that the worst case scenario isn't already upon them



Their economic status is largely irrelevant. In this particular case.

Japan still has a stable economy, and they were no longer enduring the Stagflation of the 90s. 

More importantly they spent tens of billions annually solely on disaster preparation and response efforts, which is why we're talking about a death toll on the order of one thousands instead of tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands.

Furthermore, most of the country is still functional even on Honshu. Japan has heavy earth moving equipment, and helicopters, and a functioning government. It will actually be able to put the international aid to use.

It may not be quick and certainly not instantaneous, but it will happen and sooner rather than later. Sendai should be recovered in five to ten years max. In the meantime, the jobs created by the reconstruction effort should be a help to Japan's economy, not a hindrance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Their economic status is largely irrelevant. In this particular case.
> 
> Japan still has a stable economy, and they were no longer enduring the Stagflation of the 90s.
> 
> ...




Not quite, as the initial death toll estimates are subject to changing at any time and will most likely grow far beyond what has been reported only a day after the event.

Entire towns being swept away take a little more than 5 to 10 years of rebuilding on fault lines that may or may not be completely uneven in the future, as well as the fact that while the US will probably aid in the cleanup, how far that will go is subject to debate


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 11, 2011)

First thing I thought about when I saw this on the news was " Man the chinese must be wanking in front of their TV right now..."

I'm guessing most of the anime/mangas/games produced in japan will be delayed for a while.

Also, Japan hunts whales, Tsunami pwns Japan, coincidence? I think not! 
Karma's a bitch 

Note : To all the people making a fuss over Negs, it's just negs, it doesn't do squat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Only the Westboro Baptist Church believes in that kind of Karma, are you one of them?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> First thing I thought about when I saw this on the news was " Man the chinese must be wanking in front of their TV right now..."


They probably are, as they are the only Asian nation that didn't even bother sending the relief workers.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Only the Westboro Baptist Church believes in that kind of Karma, are you one of them?



I am serious 100% of the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

^ That put it in perspective then 



ExoSkel said:


> They probably are, as they are the only Asian nation that didn't even bother sending the relief workers.



Yeah, some weak pussy ass statment, Japan sent workers when China had their earthquake a few years ago 

Atleast we had 2 aircraft carriers up and running last night


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> What does that have anything do with what I said?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you even talking about? Where are you getting these stuffs from?


you are not getting it. Earthquakes and tsunamis are NATURAL disasters, this type of thing gets international help, including money wise to reconstruct the country, got it? it will not affect the economy 100% because they will get help. Do you remember all these countries of 2004? its all reconstructed right now.




oh, and you know pretty well what i am talking about when i say that some countries see in war an opportunity to recover from recent crisis, unless you are not paying much attention to what is happening around the world these days.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not quite, as the initial death toll estimates are subject to changing at any time and will most likely grow far beyond what has been reported only a day after the event.
> 
> Entire towns being swept away take a little more than 5 to 10 years of rebuilding on fault lines that may or may not be completely uneven in the future, as well as the fact that while the US will probably aid in the cleanup, how far that will go is subject to debate



Possibly, but you'll please excuse me if I choose to be ....optimistic. I'd rather not put these people in their grave prematurely. They had about fifteen minutes of warning on the Tsunami. Still I know Sendai took a direct hit, and it is a city of 1.05 million people. Hopefully most of them were able to make it to high ground or stable buildings.

Katrina devastated New Orleans in a similar fashion, and despite a deep recession, for the most part the city is functional. It is more crippled by a lack of people than a lack of infrastructure or ability to grow. And it was restored to that capacity in about six years.

So unless the Japanese abandon Sendai and Miyagi prefecture as a lost cause, and the people who once lived there have no desire to restore their homes (a highly unlikely scenario in a nation with serious overpopulation issues) I doubt Sendai will be left turning in the wind.

As for building on fault lines, Japan is built on fault lines, the entire country is seismically active, it's a volcanic island chain. If the Japanese people were fazed by something like that they would have abandoned the Kyushu chain to be a nature reserve centuries ago. They'll rebuild it with or without American help. And even without us, 44 other countries have offered to step up to the plate. As a heavily integrated nation into the world economy, other countries have an interest in a stable and healthy Japan.

And China did offer their full aid and support to Japan. They weren't the first to be sure, but they have extended their hand and olive branch.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> you are not getting it. Earthquakes and tsunamis are NATURAL disasters, this type of thing gets international help, including money wise to reconstruct the country, got it? it will not affect the economy 100% because they will get help. Do you remember all these countries of 2004? its all reconstructed right now.


For the love of God, learn to read between the line. Who said it's going to affect japan's economy fully? I said it has an impact on current japan's economy as it was still improving from World Financial Crisis. 

Your whole logic of "japan will be 100% fine, because they always recovered in the past" is where it falls apart. Japan today is not japan 10-20-30 years ago.






> oh, and you know pretty well what i am talking about when i say that some countries see in war an opportunity to recover from recent crisis, unless you are not paying much attention to what is happening around the world these days.


And how much debt do those countries have by using and recovering from money they borrowed from foreign nations? Haiti for example? Chile for example? Try answering that, smartass.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think i even understand the point your trying to make now Jeanne



see what i said above, this problem doesnt hit the economy with the same strenght that it could, because its a natural disaster, it gets international help, japan will recover from this disaster.



and about the economic crisis, i am saying that japan doesnt use wars as opportunity to recover economically, like the US does for example. Once the belic "market" moves, once the countries starts to buy bombs and shit to burn, money starts to come in a large scale because this stuff is really expensive, war is good for economy if you sell belic stuff.


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Possibly, but you'll please excuse me if I choose to be ....optimistic. I'd rather not put these people in their grave prematurely. They had about fifteen minutes of warning on the Tsunami. Still I know Sendai took a direct hit, and it is a city of 1.05 million people. Hopefully most of them were able to make it to high ground or stable buildings.
> 
> Katrina devastated New Orleans in a similar fashion, and despite a deep recession, for the most part the city is functional. It is more crippled by a lack of people than a lack of infrastructure or ability to grow. And it was restored to that capacity in about six years.
> 
> ...



I dunno, if we're comparing things to Katrina, a lot of people DID get misplaced and sent off to other areas of the country, as they didn't want to live in the bathtub that New Orleans was, not to mention loosing family and all their possessions, really takes out a reason to have to stay there.

Japan is built on fault lines itself true, as it is an island, but for the areas that are directly impacted by the coastal weather patterns (ala Sendai and every other coastal prefecture) there may be no choice but to move further inland and that's where i have doubts about going back to those washed out areas and having a wealth of place to rebuild. 

The same goes for a lot of farmland that was lost due to the salt water rising up in the tsunami, who knows how many miles were ruined among an already tense food shortage in the world's economy.

I'd like to be a bit more optimistic yes, but things are very dire and we shouldn't understate the catastrophic nature of this disaster.

Japan has been prepared for this kind of thing because of their history with these problems, but they've never had this scale of disaster in modern history, and that is a factor that must be held to account


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> and about the economic crisis, i am saying that japan doesnt use wars as opportunity to recover economically, like the US does for example. Once the belic "market" moves, once the countries starts to buy bombs and shit to burn, money starts to come in a large scale because this stuff is really expensive, war is good for economy if you sell belic stuff.



I'd love to debate the evils of the military industrial complex with you Jeanne, being a true blue liberal and all myself, but its not on topic with the thread so if you don't mind..


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


>



Classy china... as usual.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


>


it's not secret that....almost every chinese hates japan...

in past Japanese soldiers slaughtered many chinese people...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

People are racist bigots on the internet, and many times off of the internet, there's no surprise in this kind of thing.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 11, 2011)

Isn't China going to be helping Japan out?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 11, 2011)

^yep,..almost every........

i know it well......because i know many chinese people...and china is neighbor country


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2011)

Not everyone hates everyone. A great enemy of humanity is generalizing those who are different. There's always a segment of people who will hate anyone different then they with whatever reason they can get their hands on. Its incorrect to generalize everyone in China, because that's what you accuse them of doing to Japan

In the link you presented says the same, in that there are smart Chinese shouting down the nationalists who think in that manner. Just like there are many Japanese who shout down the nationalists in their country


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> For the love of God, learn to read between the line. Who said it's going to affect japan's economy fully? I said it has an impact on current japan's economy as it was still improving from World Financial Crisis.
> 
> Your whole logic of "japan will be 100% fine, because they always recovered in the past" is where it falls apart. Japan today is not japan 10-20-30 years ago.


sure it has an impact, but in case of natural disaster, japan doesnt have to deal with it alone, you said they lost billions today, but i am saying that japan is not bound to deal with this lost alone, got it? they will get help from US, EU and other countries, to recover.

when i said they would recover, i meant from what happened today. The crisis has been going on for a while, but odds are that what happened today will be neutralized by international help, so it will have an impact, but it will not be decisive to say that japan will never recover from crisis, they will have their time to pay all what they need again.



> And how much debt do those countries have by using and recovering from money they borrowed from foreign nations? Haiti for example? Chile for example? Try answering that, smartass.



haiti, even before the earthquake, was already fucked. Chile is not a country with the same economic power as japan. I could go on, in fact, we dont have a real example of a rich country that has had a natural disaster, got it? did US have a tsunami? did germany get hit by an earthquake of 8.9? you cant assume "omg lawl japan will never recover now, they are done" when you dont even have an example of a country of great economic power that has been hit by a natural disaster. You sound so irritated .


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 12, 2011)

hehey said:


>



trying to reopen old wounds and pitting races against eachother Classy hehey classy you're not helping


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> trying to reopen old wounds and pitting races against eachother Classy



Read the whole article of the top link, including the bottom. 

I'm glad that people fight back against others who do not have a great view of other people because they are different. I think everyone needs to take a step back and re-learn some empathy


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

funny thing is that in many Chinese TV programms asks to Chinese people why they hates  Japanese people ..........most of them just hates...without particular reason.....

i think it's mostly due to chinese education system and chinese movie,drama,etc

and i always wondered why japanese allows to chinese make such movie,drama,etc....


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you Japanese loveers even know why Chinese people hate the Japanese and what they did to them? You should read up on the Rape of Nanking and the horrific shit taht went down.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

God, I'm amazed that not many people get this.

Japan isn't in financial ruins. They will recover with time. Much of the worlds technology comes from Japanese companies. Their video market and comic are popular through out the world (Manga and Anime), that will also help them recover much of the money which was lost. The economy took a turn for the worst due to this horrible natural disaster that struck the country, but that doesn't mean they will never recover, some countries and sending aid to Japan. Though, It might take many months and a couple of years, give or take; to recover, they will recover none-the-less. I'm sure through time, a few global trades and a few technological advancements, will get them back up again to where they were. However, too soon to assume they're ruined when in fact they're one of the most advanced country in the world.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'd love to debate the evils of the military industrial complex with you Jeanne, being a true blue liberal and all myself, but its not on topic with the thread so if you don't mind..



yeah, but you got what i meant now right?



Inuhanyou said:


> Not everyone hates everyone. A great enemy of humanity is generalizing those who are different. There's always a segment of people who will hate anyone different then they with whatever reason they can get their hands on. Its incorrect to generalize everyone in China, because that's what you accuse them of doing to Japan
> 
> In the link you presented says the same, in that there are smart Chinese shouting down the nationalists who think in that manner. Just like there are many Japanese who shout down the nationalists in their country



i agree with this. I am pretty sure that many ppl in china are sharing their condolences with Japan right now, even because they also suffer from the same problems and risks with earthquakes and tsunamis...:/


now some ppl that worship china are acting like its a victory to see something like that happening to japan, and this is just sad. but what can we do, its usually like in mangas, the tards are the ones that make us hate the character.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't start that kind of discussion Bass. Either read the article with that open mind or don't, but the antagonism has to stop, this is primarily a news thread and its in danger of being derailed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan got smacked by a 2nd Quake on Saturday with a 6.8 Quake...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Read the whole article of the top link, including the bottom.
> 
> I'm glad that people fight back against others who do not have a great view of others. I think everyone  needs to take a step back and re-learn some empathy


the part where they say that only 80% were being racist towards the Japanese and that a small percentage were being kind? Whatev 
As chinese-american and I love my japanese friends to death and don't care what happened 60 years ago.
As far as I know when the Japanese came they banged on my grandparent's village gates looking for food but couldn't get in, gave up and left.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 12, 2011)

My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Do you Japanese loveers even know why Chinese people hate the Japanese and what they did to them? You should read up on the Rape of Nanking and the horrific shit taht went down.


yep i know..but china was not only victim........but they just,
i think they should learn from korea....and stop being ass....


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them



Let's hope for the best.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 12, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them



I can only hope they are alright


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them


Did you use the Google Finder?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> the part where they say that only 80% were being racist towards the Japanese and that a small percentage were being kind? Whatev
> .





> "But I have to give a lot of credit to the majority 80% for disproving the stereotype that all Chinese are brainwashed nationalistic drones. In the Chinese blogosphere there were many intelligent and sensitive responses that frankly surprised me. I’ll end with a few of those, and hope that this majority can influence the 20% still clinging to their senseless prejudice. Maybe some good can come out of this tragedy for China and Japan."



It was 80% being kind and 20% being prejudiced, as its always a vocal minority with these issues.


But i think everyone will eventually come around and help Japan out of this catastrophe, its only sad that these times of giving can only be experienced under extreme circumstances


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread turned into a debate a tad too quickly.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Did you use the Google Finder?



Yes we didnt see them up there so we set up a search hopefully we will hear something soon they lived on the coast so I dont even know if they had warning


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> God, I'm amazed that not many people get this.
> 
> Japan isn't in financial ruins. They will recover with time. Much of their worlds leading technology comes from Japanese companies. As well as their video market is popular through out the world (anime) and their comics. The economy take a turn for the worst due to this horrible natural disaster that struck the country. That doesn't mean they will never recover, countries and sending their aid to Japan. It might take many months and a couple of years, give or take, but they will recover none-the-less. I'm sure through time, a few global trades and a few technological advancement maybe even borrowing money from other countries will get them back up again. However, too soon to assume they're ruined when in fact they're one of the most advanced country in the world.


ppl are talking like japan is haiti...u.u


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 12, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them




Oh dear, I hope everything's fine... Hugz


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> ppl are talking like japan is haiti...u.u


Mostly because Inuhanyou loves his fearmongering.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

^ I've never fearmongered, i'm just trying to tell you people that its no time to be brushing off the scale of the devastation while its still going on and will probably be going on for the foreseeable future

Japan isn't haiti, but this is a widescale path of destruction. In haiti, it was relegated primarily to port au prince, and the buildings and the countries poorness contributed to the problems of the earthquake.

This is japan though, and the water and effects of the tsunami will greatly increase the problems that Japan is facing on top of having to rebuild


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

oh uh.........................:



> NHK is reporting that the rods in Fukushima 1 Plant have started to melt


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Fukushima 1 reactor just began to meltdown.

Shit has just hit the fan...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

vered said:


> oh uh.........................:


Wait, I though things were starting to clear up there since Naota visited the plant not too long ago.


----------



## hehey (Mar 12, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Do you Japanese loveers even know why Chinese people hate the Japanese and what they did to them? You should read up on the Rape of Nanking and the horrific shit taht went down.


60-70 years ago man, most of those rapist guys are dead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

And what did i just say...now that 10 KM evacuation notice probably won't be enough.

5 now are in peril.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

shit.........


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Do we have secondary sources of that?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

vered said:


> oh uh.........................:


fuk D:........


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Fukushima 1 reactor just began to meltdown.
> 
> Shit has just hit the fan...



Please tell me this isn't true.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Who changed the title of the thread to that?
> 
> Indeed, I think most of us are certain that Japan's lead in Earthquake preparedness technology saved many lives. CNN said that if had been any other country it would have been an utter cataclysm.
> 
> ...



indeed id have to agree with you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

CNN hasn't reported it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> CNN hasn't reported it.


Try watching NHK instead.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry, I thought the earhquake was an 8.9 afterall. right>


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a source on that reactor...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Breaking Report:

1:52pm 

*Scientists are warning that Japan may be facing a nuclear disaster on the scale of Chernobyl.*

More on Japan's atomic emergency from Edwin Lyman, a nuclear expert for the Global Security Programme at the Union of Concerned Scientists:



> The events that occurred at these plants, which is the loss of both offsite power and onsite power, is one of the rarest events to happen in a nuclear power plant, and all indications are that the Japanese do not have the situation under control.



Japanese authorities are trying to avoid the cooling system failure from turning into catastrophe by venting radioactive gas and evacuating people, he explains.



> The calculation at this point is that if you reduce pressure now by venting, you're reducing the risk of a catastrophic rupture, which could lead to an increase in radiation of thousands of times what it would be through the vents.



But a severe aftershock could undermine these efforts, a possibility that has laid bare a fatal flaw in readiness for the scenario that is now playing out in Japan.



> I don't think any regulatory agency anywhere takes into account the possibility of repeated severe aftershocks.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 12, 2011)

vered said:


> oh uh.........................:





ExoSkel said:


> Fukushima 1 reactor just began to meltdown.
> 
> Shit has just hit the fan...



Damn. Any chance of them stopping it from melting anymore?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

State of emergency at 5 nuclear reactors at 2 different locations. situation is worsening and a meltdown is possible.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 12, 2011)

The Japanese streaming stations are showing them rescuing stranded people. What a horrible mess everything is. They have the death toll at 1400 now 

...one of the stations just raised it to 1600


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

No country has had a problem with 2 reactors at one time like this, but they haven't had to deal with a tsunami earthquake either


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan is facing 5 nuclear reactors that are possible to meltdown at the same time.

This is just too much for japan to handle, as they've never had problem with this kind of magnitude with nuclear reactors.


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 12, 2011)

This just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Sadly, the death toll will keep on rising. I hope that those nuclear plants will be fixed and the possible meltdown will be stopped. Because, if a melt down does happen; their condition will get much, much, worse.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

Associated Press is reporting a _possible_ meltdown. 

I'm not optimistic. News might be purposefully delayed due to not causing too much of a panic.



> Shiomi said that even if there was a meltdown, it wouldn't affect humans within a six-mile (10-kilometer) radius.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Our Friends in Japan are being smacked by Mother Nature "Hard" and Modern Technology "harder".


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

this is an ongoing event and to think most of the damage may be caused by humanity own creation.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Associated Press is reporting a _possible_ meltdown.
> 
> I'm not optimistic. News might be purposefully delayed due to not causing too much of a panic.


NHK reported that the meltdown sequence already began...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Associated Press is reporting a _possible_ meltdown.
> 
> I'm not optimistic. News might be purposefully delayed due to not causing too much of a panic.



I'm wondering if they would even announce if a meltdown did occur. I mean, how would the world even handle something like that?

EDIT: Fuck.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan can't seem to catch a break


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

What they needed to do is get water into the reactor to cool it down so it doesn't melt.Also they need a generator to generate the electricity to start it back up, but as far as i can tell, they've had a problem finding a generator with that capacity.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

..... let's pray for Japan


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we please have some clearing up from someone OTHER than ExoSkel?


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

NHK:

Tokyo Electric is sending 8 generators.  I guess they're in route to the #1 reactor in Fukushima, the Defense force is supplying another.  The radio feed hasn't said anything about a meltdown.

Edit: radio feed was broadcast at 23:01 - crap!


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait shit, I haven't been following this very closely but last I heard the reactor situation had been stabilized.

So uh... what's expected to happen if there's a meltdown?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

> According to the Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency of the Ministry of Economy, Trade Leads to fission of uranium fuel in the vicinity of Unit 1 in the site of nuclear power plants Fukushima Daiichi "Cs" that was detected radioactive material that, No. 1 announced that melts out and try some of the fuel in the reactor core in nuclear. Nuclear Safety Agency, is filled with uranium fuel rods of nuclear fuel "cladding" I may have said melted metal tube called. In response, the University of Tokyo professor Sekimura Naoto "seems to be going to melt a small portion of leaking fuel, reactor-ridden and badly already stopped, but the situation has cooled down. Most of the nuclear fuel Because residents fits inside the reactor would like to ask for calm," I said.



source:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

So they did find the generators? That's good, but now its only a race against how fast they can get them installed


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

They be FUCKED!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> What they needed to do is get water into the reactor to cool it down so it doesn't melt.Also they need a generator to generate the electricity to start it back up, but as far as i can tell, they've had a problem finding a generator with that capacity.



As I understand it the problem is the water's evaporating as soon as they add it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

This is so fucked, poor Japan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> They be FUCKED!


No, they aren't. The melting stopped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Wait shit, I haven't been following this very closely but last I heard the reactor situation had been stabilized.
> 
> So uh... what's expected to happen if there's a meltdown?



IF there was a meltdown, the rods would essentially melt through the plant due to their heat, and the radiation that is inside the plant would be released into the atmosphere. Radiation poisoning over many miles would probably be the most logical outcome if that was indeed the case, and it could become a problem for other countries if the wind carried it far enough.


Again that's only if such an event was to occur, which isn't confirmed to be the case


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

For now the Meltings stopped what happens when the next BIG aftershock comes in and starts it up again not to mention the other 4 reactors that are still being cooled and monitored for possible melt down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> As I understand it the problem is the water's evaporating as soon as they add it.



If that was the case then it would essentially be too late, as the heat would be too high to be contained by the water, and the rods would still melt through the construct.

As far as we know though, there are semi-positive statements coming out of Japan, so that might not even be the case.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

This is horrible. Things are just getting worse and worse.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Mar 12, 2011)

It started with an earthquakes, fires, tsunamis, radioactivity shit... Everything that could go wrong WENT WRONG.

inb4 zombies or something equally as devestating.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

March 12, 2011 12:51 AM EST.  The Associated Press





> Latest News
> Japan official: Meltdown at nuclear plant possible
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan's really proving that they know how to take care of themselves during this whole fiasco. They've prepared and even though it was worse than expected they're handling accordingly, trying to keep calm and just showing the world exactly what they're capable of. It's amazing really. Now with the melting being stopped and hopefully everything else goes to plan Japan can recover and in due time everything shall be well. I hope it doesn't get worse. I prayed for them again so if you do pray go ahead and do it. They deserve it.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2011)

This is all just horrible.... My friend was one his way out to Japan to interview Hashima survivors....his flight was canceled though...this is just crazy


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> IF there was a meltdown, the rods would essentially melt through the plant due to their heat, and the radiation that is inside the plant would be released into the atmosphere. Radiation poisoning over many miles would probably be the most logical outcome if that was indeed the case, and it could become a problem for other countries if the wind carried it far enough.
> 
> 
> Again that's only if such an event was to occur, which isn't confirmed to be the case


It would still all be contained by the concrete shield


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The Situation said:


> It would still all be contained by the concrete shield



Not necessarily, as the heat dictates how resistant the barriers set up would be. It could eat right through if it was hot enough


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Worst case cenario is that 1 of 5 plants goes Chernobyl but so far so good knock on wood...


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Mar 12, 2011)

> Now with the melting being stopped



It stopped? I`m relieved if it is true German media just talked about a meltdown.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll catch up with News on Monday by then if anything else is to go wrong with search and rescue, aftershocks, additional Quakes, or Nuclear Power Plants going into Meltdown I'll hear about it then for right now Japan needs an "You be Fucked no More" relieve package.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

There is a live stream for Japan news in English right now



Or in a few mins. heh


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Lichtkrieger said:


> It stopped? I`m relieved if it is true German media just talked about a meltdown.


I meant the rods


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

Are Oda, Kubo, and the naruto guy okay


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not necessarily, as the heat dictates how resistant the barriers set up would be. It could eat right through if it was hot enough


I doubt it considering they are made to contain it in the event of a meltdown.

I'm not trying to say this whole ordeal isn't serious or anything of the sort. Of course it is a serious situation. Many people who could really use power aren't going to be getting it for a while and there is going to be another mess to clean up, but it isn't going to be a second Chernobyl.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm hoping your right, but its not yet clear as there are too many variables at this point in time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, NHK now changed their text from "Meltdown" into "possible meltdown" in Fukushima reactor 1.

edit



> Japan nuclear safety commission official says meltdown at nuclear power plant possible - AP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

So they're having a problem with the water in reactor 1. Well the level is 1000 times higher than normal so it would be a problem.

But number 2 wasn't as damaged as number 1, what about that one?


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I meant the rods



I think this is all we know at this time: 

*NHK news ticker* ~


> "The government's Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency says nuclear material cesium has been detected near the Number One reactor at the Fukushima Number One nuclear power plant.  The agency says the detection indicates that some of the nuclear fuel at the reactor may have started melting because cesium is produced during a nuclear chain reaction."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

So it did start melting through the construct then..well..


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Pressure successfully released from Fukushima No. 1 reactor: agency


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

It seems like it was just in time, just as the melting started, but that controlled escaping radiation hopefully won't have any adverse effects, they did it on purpose so i assume that they knew it woulden't have any harmful effects


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So it did start melting through the construct then..well..



Wait - are you talking about the reactor itself or the containment building?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank god, good stuff Japan. pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Wait - are you talking about the reactor itself or the containment building?



The rods started melting through the reactor that was holding it, but enough pressure was apparently released to stop the heat from melting them any further. So no it didn't escape the containment building, or else you would be hearing about it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Well US Aid has been accepted by Japan so thats the start of Forein relief


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Well US Aid has been accepted by Japan so thats the start of Forein relief



That's some good news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaga started a benefit drive for the Japan Disaster


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Marvel and DC I hear have announced that they'll begin fund raising for Japan.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The rods started melting through the reactor that was holding it, but enough pressure was apparently released to stop the heat from melting them any further. So no it didn't escape the containment building, or else you would be hearing about it



I was just trying to clarify your statement.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Gaga started a benefit drive for the Japan Disaster



That's wonderful news. She has such a kind heart. 

How thoughtful and caring she is.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

In related Earthquake news UPDATE #1 US West Coast

(CNN) -- One person was reported dead and numerous boats and harbors suffered damage in the United States after the tsunami triggered by the massive earthquake off Japan swept across the Pacific Ocean at jet speed Friday. 

The fatality was reported in northern California's Del Norte County, where a 25-year-old man was declared dead Friday afternoon after being swept out to sea off a beach while trying to photograph the tsunami's arrival, said Joey Young, a spokesman for the county's emergency operations center.

"We had one person reported missing who has been confirmed dead," Young said. "The Coast Guard has been doing a search for the body, but the oceanic conditions are making it very difficult."

The victim's name had not been released late Friday. He had been standing on a sandbar at the mouth of the Klamath River when he was washed away, Young said. Two of his friends were carried off as well, but were able to return safely to shore, he said. 

Tsunami waves hit Hawaii The tsunami struck the Hawaiian Islands shortly after 3:07 a.m. Friday (8:07 a.m. ET) -- less than eight hours after the magnitude 8.9 earthquake struck off Japan, where nearly 300 people had been reported killed by early Saturday. The Hawaiian capital Honolulu is nearly 3,800 miles (6,100 km) from the epicenter of Friday's quake.

It brought six-foot waves to Maui, where harbors remained closed Friday night, and brought 8.1-foot waves to Crescent City, California, about 15 miles north of where the only known U.S. fatality occurred.

A tsunami warning was in effect in the rural area north of Redwood National Park where the victim and his friends had dared to go on the beach. He was declared dead Friday afternoon, after Coast Guard helicopters searched for him for five hours, said Lt. Todd Vorenkamp, a Coast Guard spokesman. 

"The shoreline here is a dangerous, treacherous place on a good day, and with a tsunami warning, it's exponentially worse," Vorenkamp said.

California Gov. Jerry Brown declared a state of emergency for four coastal counties Friday as the ocean surge inundated beaches, ports and harbors and prompted the opening of emergency shelters. In addition to Del Norte, the declaration covered Humboldt, San Mateo and Santa Cruz counties in northern California.

Harbors in California and Hawaii bore the brunt of scattered damage in the United States. In Crescent City, a commercial fishing center near the Oregon state line, docks and about 35 vessels in its harbor suffered damage, Young said.

In Alaska, Gov. Sean Parnell reported no damage from the tsunami Friday.

U.S. Coast Guard Lt. Cmdr. Rick Foster told CNN that all California ports were open, but oil and hazardous materials transfers were suspended until further notice. Cutters and helicopters were deployed in several areas of the state, including Santa Cruz, south of San Francisco, where several vessels were overturned or broke loose from their moorings in a marina.

There were no reported injuries or distress calls, said Foster.

Sensors on the southern end of the island of Hawaii, sometimes called the "Big Island," were wet, indicating ocean water had come at least 100 feet ashore, officials said. The Coast Guard reported that a house on the Big Island had been washed into Kealakekua Bay. 

Harbors reopened Friday afternoon in U.S. Pacific territories and all Hawaiian islands except Maui, where all remained closed late Friday, the Coast Guard reported. At least 10 recreational vessels in Hawaii were sunk by the tsunami, and about 200 boats were reported damaged in Oahu's Keehi Lagoon alone.

Businessman Charlie Leonard, who lives on the 19th floor of a condo on Waikiki Beach in Honolulu, said Hawaiians took this tsunami more seriously than they did following a February 2010 earthquake in Chile. 

"You could hear a pin drop in Waikiki," Leonard said.

Buildings, windows damaged in Japan "It came home to people," he said, referring to the devastation in Japan. "I think everybody's grateful" that damage does not appear to be major in Hawaii.

Leonard and a business partner operate a waste and recycling business and had to move about 50 trucks late Thursday.

Geraldine DeConte, owner of Hilo Harry's Taxi, told CNN there was a small surge of water onto land, but conditions were "pretty moderate. It's no big thing," she said. Her business, fortunately, is on higher ground.

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center predicted the waves, which came in about every 15 minutes, and said they were "not going to be a major damaging event" for Hawaii. It appeared the state's residents had heeded calls to move away from the coast, and Honolulu officials told residents to "be aware that inundation effects could continue for several hours."

"We called this one right," the warning center's Gerard Fryer said. "This evacuation was necessary."

The threat of a tsunami prompted the U.S. National Weather Service to issue a warning for at least 50 countries or territories around the Pacific after the 8.9-magnitude earthquake struck Japan on Friday. The warnings for Guam and Indonesia were later lifted.

Source:


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

for anyone not watching the stream (you all should be though) another tsunami is incoming


----------



## Stripes (Mar 12, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Are Oda, Kubo, and the naruto guy okay



Oh man I hope, this might mean manga chapters will be delayed this week!


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Over 100 aftershocks with 5.0 and 6.0 magnitude.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

The Situation said:


> for anyone not watching the stream (you all should be though) another tsunami is incoming


are you serious D:?


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

yes, not as bad as the first but still bad none the less. I think they said ~2m


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

T_T...........


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard that the creator of Pokemon and the creator of Hello Kitty have both died.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

since the aftershocks are still going, the waves will still come as well, there will be bigger aftershocks and so bigger waves too


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's Video Feed from Oregon, California

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CHBak0W19I[/Youtube]

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjW1ObRf9jE[/Youtube]

I'll post more later...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I've heard that the creator of Pokemon and the creator of Hello Kitty have both died.



That is rumor/speculation. Its a rumor that's been circulating for about 15 hours now on google along with Kishi's death. Its not true so don't worry about that, they're fine.

*Edit*

To be clear,Satoshi Tajiri is not confirmed to be dead and is rumor


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I've heard that the creator of Pokemon and the creator of Hello Kitty have both died.


Nothing is proven...


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

no he didn't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Earthquake resulting in a nuclear meltdown?

Oh my god, I'm getting flashbacks to when I fucked around with disasters in Sim City back when I was a little kid @_@


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Nothing is proven...



Exactly. I'm hoping that this isn't the case.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Just go to ANN to read about the "SAFETY" of you Manga and Anime... We now return to the ongoing disaster in Japan.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 12, 2011)

*Google Responds to the Japan Earthquake With an Online Crisis Center*


> Google has reacted to the devastating 8.9 magnitude earthquake that hit Japan on Friday with a tool that helps you find a person or provide information on missing persons. The site also aggregates important resources, maps and other related information.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Earthquake resulting in a nuclear meltdown?
> 
> Oh my god, I'm getting flashbacks to when I fucked around with disasters in Sim City back when I was a little kid @_@


Meltdown has been averted. Only one rod had started, and it stopped. Then the pressure was released.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

For those interested, there is an English List of Seiyuu doc that is now being regularly updated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh hey, good news.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

F*ck! CNN said that a small amount of radiation escape into the area around it.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Pressure successfully released from Fukushima No. 1 reactor: agency



Where did you read this/hear this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Not close enough i suppose.

Enough of the rods were melted to go through the construct partially. My intitial impression was that they had stopped it just in time but that apparently isnt the case based on the Prime Ministers report, so its leaking essentially, not full blown so that's somewhat good news i suppose


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> For those interested, there is an English List of Seiyuu doc that is now being regularly updated.



Where is Kishi?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard they are considering raising it to a 9.1. Any further clarification on that?



Aiku said:


> Where is Kishi?



Not confirmed alive yet, it appears. 

The area he lives in wasn't hit badly though, so hopefully he and his family are alright.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

Kishi lives in an area that was minimally effected. He's probably alive and well.

Sendai is where it was hit the worst, and people from there are who you should be most worried about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The earthquake reading doesn't change.  The initial hit was an 8.9 and what we have afterward are aftershocks that are lower in scale, you probably heard some rumor..


And about the mangaka/anime artists



Go there if you want information


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Earthquake resulting in a nuclear meltdown?
> 
> Oh my god, I'm getting flashbacks to when I fucked around with disasters in Sim City back when I was a little kid @_@



The game was bugged. Nuclear Plants would get destroyed but wouldnt drop fallout unless they burned down and exploded. They were the coolest in SC4 cause they EXPLODED! leaving one hell of a gowing crater behind. Unfortunately it took some effort on the player's part for them to do this by essentially over stressing them waaay past max capacity.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Kishi and Oda are fine as well.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not confirmed alive yet, it appears.
> 
> The area he lives in wasn't hit badly though, so hopefully he and his family are alright.





Misty said:


> Kishi lives in an area that was minimally effected. He's probably alive and well.
> 
> Sendai is where it was hit the worst, and people from there are who you should be most worried about.





Sunuvmann said:


> Kishi and Oda are fine as well.



Glad to know that Kishi is alright.

My heart goes out to all those in Sendai.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The earthquake reading doesn't change.  The initial hit was an 8.9 and what we have afterward are aftershocks that are lower in scale, you probably heard some rumor..



Didn't they say that it was an 8.8 originally, and they later upped it to an 8.9? All I can find are unconfirmed newspaper articles from everywhere from Hawaii to the UK right now though. Guess we'll have to wait until an official source confirms it.



Sunuvmann said:


> Kishi and Oda are fine as well.



How legit is that? They credit ANN but ANN says nothing about Kishimoto. (at least not at the moment)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Where is Kishi?


Safe and sound in his home in the Okayama Prefecture, far away from the initial quake and well protected from the Tsunami.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not close enough i suppose.
> 
> Enough of the rods were melted to go through the construct partially. My intitial impression was that they had stopped it just in time but that apparently isnt the case based on the Prime Ministers report, so its leaking essentially, not full blown so that's somewhat good news i suppose



Do you have a source on this? 




PikaCheeka said:


> *I heard they are considering raising it to a 9.1. Any further clarification on that?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The USGS is estimating it at 8.9, and the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center estimates it at 9.1: this should be an interesting pissing contest.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 12, 2011)

"An expert from the USGS has told CNN that the quake appears to have moved Japan's main island by 8 feet and shifted the world on its axis."


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm it seems it might not be good at all not confirmed though:



> explosion heard at Fukushima No.1 nuclear power plan


t


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

No source at that huh?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

where are the bulk of japans people now?

are there area's of japan that were not so affected?


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

damn it appears it bad:



> FLASH NEWS: Explosion-like sound, smoke at Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

NHK WORLD NEWS Saturday, March 12, 2011 15:26 +0900 (JST)



> Agency: Uranium fuel may be melting at reactor
> 
> The government's Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency says 2 radioactive substances, cesium and radioactive iodine, have been detected near the Number One reactor at the Fukushima Number One nuclear power station.
> 
> ...







The reactor is being cooled.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

guess thats it then:



> NTV images show large cloud of smoke rising from Fukushima nuclear plant


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Do you have a source on this?



I'm going by the PM's official statements about the partially melted fuel rods being the cause of "some radiation escaping" . If they melt through the chamber they go right through, it only depends on the extent of the melting process that determines if the puncture is full blown, which would be disastrous, and a leak, which would mean that the rods were only partially melted.

This article seems to confirm that yes, they stopped it in time to prevent a full blown puncture of the construct. But that leak may be a problem.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

so its a meltdown?:



> @Reuters: FLASH: Several people appear to have been injured after reported Fukushima plant explosion - media”


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like everything is under in control?


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Things have just gotten worse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Stop reporting that stuff second by second Vered, your confusing people. Wait till a full article comes in and then post that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

I think people are jumping the gun honestly.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Stop reporting that stuff second by second Vered, your confusing people. Wait till a full article comes in and then post that



yea given all the changing situation you are right.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

omgod im so confused

one says that its being cooled successfully 

the other says there was a big sound/possibly explosion and that its melting


----------



## hitgirl69 (Mar 12, 2011)

Some silly article posted a few days ago stating that there was no connection as it was unlikely a major disaster would happen this year. If nothing else, that's tempting fate. 

I personally found it amusing in some sorta Alanis Ironic way.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

No. The cooling system failed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

A rundown for people who don't understand;

According to the article, the fuel rods which were in danger of melting through the facilities in one of the nuclear plants(which would have released poison into the atmosphere) have been successfully stopped from making a full hole and allowing the radiation to get outside. They did this with coolant from another location, used to cool the fuel rods(as the automatic coolant reserves of the facility did not work as planned). Instead there seems to be a small leak now, which means that the rods were not fully melted before they were cooled. 

In short, they averted the worstcase scenario


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm going by the PM's official statements about the partially melted fuel rods being the cause of "some radiation escaping" . If they melt through the chamber they go right through, it only depends on the extent of the melting process that determines if the puncture is full blown, which would be disastrous, and a leak, which would mean that the rods were only partially melted.
> 
> This article seems to confirm that yes, they stopped it in time to prevent a full blown puncture of the construct. But that leak may be a problem.



Yeah, I was just asking for the source.  Would you mind posting the article?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

well fucking shit.

so now its melting, last i heard the uranium and stuff.. shit..

didn't US say we where sending coolants over there?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 12, 2011)

Shit.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

God, some of the responses here were terrible. Jokes like Whitebeard caused this are not funny.

All my thought go to the Japanese people. I hope they can recover from this, and I'll try sending all the help I can.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> A rundown for people who don't understand;
> 
> According to the article, the fuel rods which were in danger of melting through the facilities in one of the nuclear plants(which would have released poison into the atmosphere) have been successfully stopped from making a full hole and allowing the radiation to get through. Instead there seems to be a small leak instead, which means that the rods were not fully melted before they were cooled.
> 
> In short, they averted the worstcase scenario



oh, ok! thanks! 

so it means there's an explosion though.. or just a snap heard from the heat collapse..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

I just called my friend who is living over there. She says the evacuation range is 10 KM and they're expecting it to go higher, whatever that may mean. I don't have an official news source for it though. Sounds like it's precautionary measures at the moment.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Yeah, I was just asking for the source.  Would you mind posting the article?





> A rundown for people who don't understand;
> 
> According to the article, the fuel rods which were in danger of melting through the facilities in one of the nuclear plants(which would have released poison into the atmosphere) have been successfully stopped from making a full hole and allowing the radiation to get outside. They did this with coolant from another location, used to cool the fuel rods(as the automatic coolant reserves of the facility did not work as planned). Instead there seems to be a small leak now, which means that the rods were not fully melted before they were cooled.
> 
> In short, they averted the worstcase scenario



I summarized this


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Tokyo Electric has reported that several workers have been injured in a blast which happened at 3:30 p.m. Saturday.  

The source is NHK World News audio feed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like they really had an explosion...the news are everywhere now


----------



## onepostwonder (Mar 12, 2011)

seems like shit is hitting the fan, building partially collapsed already


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

little confused, it's stopped or not stopped?


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

The concrete walls have been blown off and people have been injured.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Its like saying a woman kissed a guy but no tongue action you can't call it a kiss if their was no tongue... So on topic yup here comes 2011's version of Chernobyl.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

According to NHK, a concrete wall exploded and is 'gone', which has caused injuries to some people. No report on which wall though... There's going to be a news conference very soon that may go into more detail.

Edit: People should really stop comparing this to fucking Chernobyl. The facilities there were not constructed as well as Japan's.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219

Apparently the leak was enough to cause an explosion on the outer hull, information incoming...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219
> 
> Apparently the leak was enough to cause an explosion on the outer hull, information incoming...



_"Mr Kan said the amount of radiation released was "tiny"."
_
That's a useful statement. 

And I assume  is BS regarding Kishi?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Sure it's a very dangerous situation but people are really making it seem like it's the end of the world or something. People are hurt, they're trying to cool it down but really it's not like anything up to Chernobyl levels.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> _"Mr Kan said the amount of radiation released was "tiny"."
> _
> That's a useful statement.
> 
> And I assume  is BS regarding Kishi?



 people


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Okayama is on the south western side of Japan, kishi was not affected, because he would have been in tokyo anyway working on the next Naruto chapter at the time.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Things are not looking so good right now.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okayama is on the south eastern side of Japan, kishi was not affected, because he would have been in tokyo anyway working on the next Naruto chapter at the time.



I'm sorry I am a completly uniformed person

what is tokyo's status right now?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

all those people without food & water


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

on what channel may i see the news? its like 12:35am where im at.. 
any live feeds/streams?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

assddrago said:


> I'm sorry I am a completly uniformed person
> 
> what is tokyo's status right now?



A portion of the city is without power but the citizenry is okay for the most part. The most they got was swaying buildings, but this is probably going be a problem for the water supply if all of that salt water and debris washed inland to the drainage pipes


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> on what channel may i see the news? its like 12:35am where im at..
> any live feeds/streams?



I'm currently watching this:


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

I hear the Nuclear reactors provide 1/3 of Japan's power


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> _And I assume  is BS regarding Kishi?_


_



_________________________________

Is it just me or have some of these new members joined NF just because because of this thread?_


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

Radiation in the plant is being reported to be at 715 microsievert (twice what you would normally receive in a year normally). 

Video of explosion:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4uogOEUrU[/YOUTUBE]



AznKuchikiChick said:


> on what channel may i see the news? its like 12:35am where im at..
> any live feeds/streams?


nhk

english


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

*here is a `footage from the explosion:
*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4uogOEUrU&feature=player_detailpage#t=43s[/YOUTUBE]

Relevant video.

Holy shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I hear the Nuclear reactors provide 1/3 of Japan's power



That is correct, Japan has more nuclear reactors than most countries in the world. That's partially why a part of Tokyo is black, because some of the plants went off line at the time of the earthquake

And a leak outside from melting fuel rods at one of the plants apparently lead to an explosion there.

Which means that there's a high probability that because of that explosion, more radiation was released


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

its the countdown to destruction :WOW


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I hear the Nuclear reactors provide 1/3 of Japan's power



power is one thing what will happen if the plant fully melts down


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

What would the worst case scenario be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Well it was supposed to have been averted because they had used the coolant to cool the melting rods before they could eat through the construct. But apparently while they stopped it at a leak, that leak caused an explosion and furthered the damage to the hole so..more radiation from the construct was released. That means into the atmosphere

I only know the worst case scenario for a full hull breach by the rods so, who knows what this explosion could do. It could release all of the radiation, it could release just a bit more, we don't know yet


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4uogOEUrU#t=43s[/YOUTUBE]

Horrifying to watch.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

so.. a nuclear power reactor...just blew up..? right there?!
i can't even believe it.. i can't even tell what im watching anymore..


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well it was supposed to have been averted because they had used the coolant to cool the melting rods before they could eat through the construct. But apparently while they stopped it at a leak, that leak caused an explosion and furthered the damage to the hole so..more radiation from the construct was released. That means into the atmosphere



damn well at least they tried.unfortunatly the results would have been the same.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

How a nuclear plant works


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

NHK TV is advising people to take measures to protect themselves from radiation.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

After US rescue team touched down on Japan, South Korean search and rescue teams have just arrived in japan.

Only two foreign nation rescue teams have arrived in Japan so far.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> What would the worst case scenario be?



Ridiculously high evacuation rates that may last quite some time, at the very least. Probably permanent relocation for some people.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 12, 2011)

It's 12:53 AM here. I'm going to head off to bed. Hopefully things will get better when I wake up.

Stay strong, Japan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> How a nuclear plant works



MSNBC i is disappoint, you only have 3 slides there 

But this is looking more fruitless by the second. They stopped the rods from eating through the chamber, but the leak only caused more problems. That explosion probably blew that hull wide open. Radioactive fallout may be coming.


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Mar 12, 2011)

I just  money.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> It's 12:53 AM here. I'm going to head off to bed. Hopefully things will get better when I wake up.
> 
> Stay strong, Japan.



It's nearly 4am where I am, but shit is getting too real for me to sleep.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

NHK is telling people to stay inside and close windows and turn off air conditioning/vents, wear masks or wet cloths, wear clothes that don't expose much skin, not to eat food left outside, and wash hands and face.

1015uSv/hr radiation being released, which is about the amount of radiation that people are exposed to in a year.

Edit: Not official gov't word, but NHK is saying to stay inside even if you're more than 10km away.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, the rods probably fell right through after that. The whole process of using the coolant and sealing it off was fruitless from the start cause the pressure was too high. God damn it


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

I absolutely cannot believe this is happening.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

it will take them years to recuperate from the disaster.truly sad day.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

so this time nuclear disaster ?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone updated Wiki, Japanese nuclear reactor has joined the list with Three Mile Island and Chernobyl as having had melt down:


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> I absolutely cannot believe this is happening.



Agreed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Fukushima prefecture says Tepco's no.1 reactor ceiling has collapsed.

Radiation is being released at the moment.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> Someone updated Wiki, Japanese nuclear reactor has joined the list with Three Mile Island and Chernobyl as having had melt down:



Says it needs a confirmed source. I wouldn't trust it yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

That 10 KM warning probably won't do much if the wind picks up.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

catastrophe is here :WOW

Gantz reference


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> After US rescue team touched down on Japan, South Korean search and rescue teams have just arrived in japan.
> 
> Only two foreign nation rescue teams have arrived in Japan so far.



wow.. this is sad..

south korea shoulda been there earlier, no?
oh well..







omgod.. all that.. radiation...oh my god.. this is like 9/11.. the impact..
this is terrible..its like all we can do is watch while knowing everyone will probably die..


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Says it needs a confirmed source. I wouldn't trust it yet.



Entire Wiki site is never fully confirmed but it's a start.  Considering explosion did occur we probably have the third known nuclear plant meltdown in the world.

I do hope that wiki is wrong and the blast was from something else.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> wow.. this is sad..
> 
> south korea shoulda been there earlier, no?
> oh well..


They were already on stand by since yesterday. They received go ahead permission from Japan's government for search and rescue few hours ago and they just arrived.

You can't just send a foreign national rescue team do different country whenever you like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

You don't have to trust wiki, NHK reported the blast to be at the site.

And furthermore, it only makes sense that if the leak was coming from the hull, the pressure building up inside would only cause a bigger explosion if they attempted to seal it off with some leaking on the outside.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> They were already on stand by since yesterday. They received go ahead from Japan's government for search and rescue few hours ago and they just arrived.
> 
> You can't just send a foreign national rescue team do different country whenever you like.



oh, i didn't know that.. sorry. i thought japan had already asked for help or something,


so what does this mean? the plant...melting down like that? what will it mean in the long run?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *omgod.. all that.. radiation...oh my god.. this is like 9/11.. the impact..
> this is terrible..its like all we can do is watchwhile knowing everyone will probably die*..


I highly disagree with that one.

It's not anything like that really.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

_Tokyo Electric Power Company says an explosion was heard at its nuclear power plant in quake-hit Fukushima Prefecture, but details remain unknown.The company also said several workers were injured._ - NHK World


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh, i didn't know that.. sorry. i thought japan had already asked for help or something,
> 
> 
> so what does this mean? the plant...melting down like that? what will it mean in the long run?



Its gonna be Tšernobyl number 2 in worst case.

Much worse than 9/11...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I highly disagree with that one.
> 
> It's not anything like that really.



ok but the whole "watching something horrible happen before your eyes"

and to japan it probably is.. of course not to americans..


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

The BBC's Nick Ravenscroft was on his way towards Fukushima, but about 60km from the plant was stopped by the police and told it was too dangerous to proceed. He says there is lots of traffic coming in the other direction. Authorities in vehicles with sirens are making public announcements to the crowds.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh, i didn't know that.. sorry. i thought japan had already asked for help or something,
> 
> 
> so what does this mean? the plant...melting down like that? what will it mean in the long run?



Its hard to gauge. But considering the radiation housed in one of these plants, and depending on the wind conditions, the immediate area around the plant will probably be unsustainable for life for a long while, and, going outward...the radiation will take the form probably of major disease like Cervical Disease and Leukemia in other parts of the country, we can't be completely sure where it will head.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

25 hours later & they haven't found a singe missing person.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its hard to gauge. But considering the radiation housed in one of these plants, and depending on the wind conditions, the immediate area around the plant will probably be unsustainable for life for a long while, and, going outward...the radiation will take the form probably of major disease like Cervical Disease and Leukemia in other parts of the country, we can't be completely sure where it will head.


dear god...


illmatic said:


> 25 hours later & they haven't found a singe missing person.


lol what?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ok but the whole "watching something horrible happen before your eyes"
> 
> and to japan it probably is.. of course not to americans..



If it really goes BOOM and wind blows to Pacific.

Then it would pretty much concern USA too.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

Their are 800+ reported missing people


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

A lot of them had been washed out to sea, atleast in the prefectures around the impact zone of the tsunami. And the main highways have been shut down so there's actually only one road up to northern japan which was hit the hardest. It would be hard to find victims unless they're lying on the street


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ok but the whole "watching something horrible happen before your eyes"
> 
> and to japan it probably is.. of course not to americans..


Oh yeah I agree with us watching and not being able to do anything about it. I don't think everyone's going to die or anything, I mean it's a dangerous situation and all but still.

I'm trying to keep myself composed and gather the information before I get too riled up about it. Just keeping my eyes wide and ears open.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

One can't make light of radioactive fallout. Chernobyl was a leak. This is an explosion in comparison, they were both explosions but this is bigger as a site and as a consequence of human life, not even counting the tsunami or earthquake, the fallout of this explosion could be felt for many years


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

*Radioactive emergency team dispatched*


> The health ministry has sent an emergency medical team to the Fukushima No.1 nuclear plant in northeastern Japan in case people should be exposed to radiation.
> 
> The team left the National Institute of Radiological Sciences in Chiba City, near Tokyo, on a Self-Defense Force helicopter at 8:10 AM on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

March.11, March 12 2011, sad days in history indeed...


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> One can't make light of radioactive fallout. Chernobyl was a leak. This is an explosion.





In worst scenario, fallout would look like that.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Why is the smoke dangerous?


----------



## onepostwonder (Mar 12, 2011)

the outer concrete hull of the reactor has been blasted away, i think the core hasnt any upper containment anymore. fallout


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

The smoke is toxic to those who breath it in?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> In worst scenario, fallout would look like that.


what does fallout mean?

oh my god..holy shit.. whatever it is..do not want.. 



god what the.. why?!?! why?! why all at once?!?!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

maria ozawa is dead


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Edano and Nuclear Safety Agency virtually say nothing about explosion at Fukushima 1.

I think it is a bad sign.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> maria ozawa is dead





YOU READ THAT FROM WIKI?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what does fallout mean?
> 
> oh my god..holy shit.. whatever it is..do not want..
> 
> ...





> Fallout is the residual radiation hazard from a nuclear explosion, so called because it "falls out" of the atmosphere after the explosion. It commonly refers to the radioactive dust created when a nuclear weapon explodes. This radioactive dust, consisting of hot particles, is a kind of radioactive contamination. It can lead to the contamination of ground and the animal food chain.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> In worst scenario, fallout would look like that.



Unfavorable conditions would dictate that, hopefully it'll stay in a relatively small area but i don't have much hope on that. So get ready for your graph if the wind doesn't stay in the favor of the people living in Japan.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

god damm, i am surprised that new zealand and japan suffered so much damage despite their best ivory tower preparation.  goes to show u, nature laughs at your best laid plans.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

GOD, CANT YOU JUST GIVE JAPAN A BREAK ALREADY?!??! PLEASE?!? 


i hope it moves out into the ocean and settles there..but that's bad, too..there's like no where for it to go, is there?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

hope california doesn't catch the contamination , i got 99 problems already


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> GOD, CANT YOU JUST GIVE JAPAN A BREAK ALREADY?!??! PLEASE?!?
> 
> 
> i hope it moves out into the ocean and settles there..but that's bad, too..there's like no where for it to go, is there?



If it goes to ocean, it will probably hit Hawaii and maybe even west coast.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The smoke is toxic to those who breath it in?



Are you confused?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

If it comes westward and gets to the west coast its bad scenario, in an equally bad scenario, it could settle over Japan. There are no good options


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

10 kilometers is a 6 miles radius

I think I read Tokyo is 150 km away


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully it doesn't reach California. Something happened in Costa Mesa earlier though.


----------



## Spacebound (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, shit. 

Could this possibly get any worse?!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

if wind is right, it blows through the atmosphere and turns that six miles into hundreds of miles full of radioactive material, that's pretty worse in my book


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

This is probably going to kill any potential for development of nuclear power in the near future.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> This is probably going to kill any potential for development of nuclear power in the near future.



and fossil fuels aren't gonna cut it, so, what do?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

go green energy? 

Well, one would hope


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

There has to be some damn way to contain this...


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

the possibility of the contemnation reaching in theory the US is frighting,not to mention the other posibility of it spreading through out japan.


----------



## Penance (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> and fossil fuels aren't gonna cut it, so, what do?



Argue about it while nothing really gets done, just like any other day...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

How many confirmed deaths are there?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

0923: Before the explosion, the government had declared a state of emergency at five nuclear reactors after the generators pumping cooling water at the reactors failed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> and fossil fuels aren't gonna cut it, so, what do?



We run dry.

Been a while since we've had a genuine energy crisis.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

> How many confirmed deaths are there?


I read 400+ deaths


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> 0923: Before the explosion, the government had declared a state of emergency at five nuclear reactors after the generators pumping cooling water at the reactors failed.



Wait, you mean there are more of these that might go off?

I thought they secured the others?



Tyler said:


> How many confirmed deaths are there?



Around 800 or 900 dead last I heard.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm fully worried I have very important people living in Iwate, I know nothing about them... I've e-mailed them, and nothing yet, I don't know what to do...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Seriously, there has to be some way of containing this isn't there?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> 0923: Before the explosion, the government had declared a state of emergency at five nuclear reactors after the generators pumping cooling water at the reactors failed.



What? Don't tell me a nulcear reactor exploded!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

hah, not only did a leak at reactor 1 cause an explosion releasing tons of radioactive gas into the atmosphere, but the generator failed too  well this day is getting better and better isnt it


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Wait, you mean there are more of these that might go off?
> 
> I thought they secured the others?


Apparently, they didn't....


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read 400+ deaths



Looks more like +1200.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

And how many missing? I heard that Masashi Kishimoto died. I think its a rumor.

But the Hello Kitty creator passed away. Unless thats a rumor too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Seriously, there has to be some way of containing this isn't there?



Once it gets into the atmosphere there's nothing to be done.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> hah, not only did a leak at reactor 1 cause an explosion releasing tons of radioactive gas into the atmosphere, but the generator failed too  well this day is getting better and better isnt it



They're already saying that its gonna be bad as chernobyl, maybe even worse.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> And how many missing? I heard that Masashi Kishimoto died. I think its a rumor.
> 
> But the Hello Kitty creator passed away. Unless thats a rumor too.



Everything is rumors.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

> Radiation levels increase at Fukushima No.1 after blast reports
> 
> 12/03/2011 04:15 (00:16 minutes ago)
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

Their was a explosion around one of the nuclear plants.



illmatic said:


> _Tokyo Electric Power Company says an explosion was heard at its nuclear power plant in quake-hit Fukushima Prefecture, but details remain unknown.The company also said several workers were injured._ - NHK World


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan might be a developed country, but that doesn't mean they're perfect, I hope they can get over this soon...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Everything is rumors.



Nah, I its real.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

I quess, no manga or anime for looooooooooooong time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Everything about anime/manga creator's is rumor until further notice!

There have been 1400 officially confirmed dead with 400+ now missing,700+ wounded and these numbers expected to climb rapidly as the searches move northward into the harder hit prefectures


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> go green energy?
> 
> Well, one would hope






Penance said:


> Argue about it while nothing really gets done, just like any other day...





First Tsurugi said:


> We run dry.
> 
> Been a while since we've had a genuine energy crisis.



nah, i think the green energy isn't up to the task right now, and nuclear would have to be near perfected to be tried.

if not we do run dry, 7-8 billion people living with low energy will surely create some type of killing event that weeds the population.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Japan might be a developed country, but that doesn't mean they're perfect, I hope they can get over this soon...



You really can't fault them for this. It's one thing to be prepared for earthquakes. It's another thing entirely to be prepared for earthquakes of this magnitude. Granted I don't know enough about nuclear plants to say they did everything they could, but it looks like they did.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, if a Chernobyl incident v.2 happens, it's going to be worse than the 8.9 earthquake. :S


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just called my friend who is living over there. She says the evacuation range is 10 KM and they're expecting it to go higher, whatever that may mean. I don't have an official news source for it though. Sounds like it's precautionary measures at the moment.



They said that on CNN a little while ago.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

1,400 already confirmed?  Oh God!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Cancer risk?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

The explosion happened outside the reactor?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

Both Reuters and the Los Angeles Times are reporting that at least 1,000 people are presumed dead in Japan from Friday's 8.9 earthquake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Right outside the hull from what we've heard. It was enough to widen the previous leak to a pretty big hole.

I'm more worried about these efforts to dispatch radioactive teams, there's going to be a bigger problem than just the immediate area soon, they don't seem as prepared as they should be for this seepage


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Japan deserved this you know



Even if you don't mean it, don't joke with this please...



PikaCheeka said:


> You really can't fault them for this. It's one thing to be prepared for earthquakes. It's another thing entirely to be prepared for earthquakes of this magnitude. Granted I don't know enough about nuclear plants to say they did everything they could, but it looks like they did.



Don't get me wrong, I mean, at least in my case, I could think Japan is an all mighty country, this kind of things just let me see they are as vulnerable as any other country is... v_v therefore I really hope they get better soon... I'm so sad...


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

There is pretty much nothing to stop it now.

Chernobyl v.2


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Both Reuters and the Los Angeles Times are reporting that at least 1,000 people are presumed dead in Japan from Friday's 8.9 earthquake.



Im expecting 5 times more then that to be honest at the VERY least.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

There could be a chance of containment if acted quickly enough.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Im expecting 5 times more then that to be honest at the VERY least.



Did every part of Japan get affected by the quake?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Eastern japan(that includes the north) got hit the hardest as they were on the side with the tsunami's, but the aftershocks were felt by everyone in the country.


They don't have a giant vacuum to suck all the radiation up, and they don't just happen to have the hull material on hand to make another one. What's seeping out will seep out


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

God damn it! Why the hell is this happening?! I thought...god damn it I was lead to believe that things were working out!


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The explosion happened outside the reactor?



It's interesting - it looks as though there's an outer building for each reactor.  I haven't seen pictures which show the actual containment building, which is usually a domed silo.  These might not have that type of shielding however given the secondary structure.  They may have a lesser containment system.

Edit:  Just read this: 



> The reactors at the two plants use some of the oldest nuclear technology, dating to the 1960s. "These first-generation boiling-water reactors have the least margin of safety of any reactor design," said Frank N. von Hippel, a Princeton University physicist and former White House advisor.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Don't get me wrong, I mean, at least in my case, I could think Japan is an all mighty country, this kind of things just let me see they are as vulnerable as any other country is... v_v therefore I really hope they get better soon... I'm so sad...



Sadly, there is nothing a country can do to be prepared from an Earthquake of this magnitude and top of it, over 115 aftershocks and a tsunami. But, once they manage the nuclear concerns. And no more aftershock or tsunami waring, a recover path will be in effect. Just need to have a lot of hope, for this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Facebook users fail massively


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't bring that facebook bullshit in here. We had enough trolls earlier. These people have no shame so there's no point in bringing up their failure


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

The nuclear power plant could be a disaster zone for days on end.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody knows how much the Tsunami reached Tokyo coasts? Also I need info about Iwate-ken


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Mozu said:


> I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared






I live in California ._.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared




Wind conditions....UNFAVORABLE.

They should make that into a movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> Sadly, there is nothing a country can do to be prepared from an Earthquake of this magnitude and top of it, over 115 aftershocks and a tsunami. But, once they manage the nuclear concerns. And no more aftershock or tsunami waring, a recover path will be in effect. Just need to have a lot of hope, for this.



actually, i would have thought it could withstand worse.



Mozu said:


> I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared



wtf, why does it only go east?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

_James Acton, a physicist who examined the Kashiwazaki-Kariwa plant after a 2007 earthquake, told CNN that releasing the valves from the two power plants might only spew a relatively small amount of radioactive material into the atmosphere. A greater concern would happen if -- after what Cochran estimated would occur if temperatures topped 540 degrees Celsius (1,000 Fahrenheit) -- the fuel rods inside the reactors melted down. "*The big problem is if it can't cool and the (reactors') core starts to melt -- then you have the possibility of a greater release of radioactivity into the environment," Acton said. If that happens, "there's a possibility of cancer in the long term* -- that's the main hazard here."_ - CNN


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Miduru, with all due respect, we're kind of freaking out about the nuclear power plant now!


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

that map is full of shit 
there needs to be a substantial amount of radiation
fuck if 2 atom bombs had no fallout on the us how can a power plant affect us?

scare tactics and clueless people smh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Wind blows it this way  Of course that's just a projection and it could blow somewhere else but its a distinct possibility that you have to take seriously


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

there needs to be alot of debris for that though, aka dust, so if the debris of nagasaki and hiroshima didnt give us fallout, why would this


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm going to bed. That's a bad image to think about, really. Hell, even if I'm in Arkansas the idea that it could conflict us in the US. I fear for those in Japan but I'd rather not let it get far worse, if I could. Now seeing this wow. Cancer in the long-tern CNN? Really? What is this? Fallout 3? 

I'm going to bed. I'm praying, everyone do it as well. Maybe when we wake up it'll be better.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2011)

i can't even imagine that what will happen to japan after all this disaster.......this is just too terrible


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> God damn it! Why the hell is this happening?! I thought...god damn it I was lead to believe that things were working out!



Its an ongoing disaster so things like this should be expected.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> actually, i would have thought it could withstand worse.



I'm talking about inferior countries. 



FapperWocky said:


> wtf, why does it only go east?


That's just a current prediction.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> They said that on CNN a little while ago.



Yea, I guess an evacuation is beyond a precautionary measure at this point. Did it say if it was still 10 KM or is it higher now?


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> that map is full of shit
> there needs to be a substantial amount of radiation
> fuck if 2 atom bombs had no fallout on the us how can a power plant affect us?
> 
> scare tactics and clueless people smh



Excuse you, it is totally legit.  Two times the amount of natural radiation you get in a year is srs bsns.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Because it was all concentrated into one spot ala the impact zone. This is a rupture and releasing into the air. If its particularly windy you can get this kind of result. Similar to that volcano which spewed ash only in one direction because of the wind change.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, CNN announcing they think the core is breached/worst case scenario.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Wind blows it this way  Of course that's just a projection and it could blow somewhere else but its a distinct possibility that you have to take seriously


not with 3000, 1500, ad 750 rads

also Im pretty sure that cam from 4chan or something


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

all of you should disregard that stupid map


edit: i saw it on /b/ so yeah theres the credibility for it


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> there needs to be alot of debris for that though, aka dust, so if the debris of nagasaki and hiroshima didnt give us fallout, why would this



Cause this is bigger than Little Boy and Fat Man.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> Sadly, there is nothing a country can do to be prepared from an Earthquake of this magnitude and top of it, over 115 aftershocks and a tsunami. But, once they manage the nuclear concerns. And no more aftershock or tsunami waring, a recover path will be in effect. Just need to have a lot of hope, for this.



Tell that to me... the las one in my country was in 2001 we had two earthquakes one after another... It was horrible... I wouldn't like to hear new like this again, but this world isn't going to any better place...



Mozu said:


> I'll just leave this here for those who like getting scared



Ok... if this is true in less than I month I'll be fried...


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

/b/=fallout experts??


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

and IF it is true, well, we have one month to live


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah, that map looks like some fuckery


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The Situation said:


> not with 3000, 1500, ad 750 rads
> 
> also Im pretty sure that cam from 4chan or something



I'm not referring to the photoshoop of some trolls, it was mentioned on NBC that it was a possibility yesterday by a nuclear physicist they had on set, wind conditions do matter to these radiation issues, even if its not as alarmist as that pic would have one believe


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope it isn't for real...


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> yeah, that map looks like some fuckery



People believe it. though. That's all that matters.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> and IF it is true, well, we have one month to live



speak for urself, i got 10 days or less.  im gonna snort so much coke and rape so many bitches.  starting now.


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

i saw it on /co/,/b/, and /a/, no reliable news source has it out 

edit: nvm, i still call bullshit though


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

But it would be worse if wind blows it to china...

Then we would have millions dead.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

*Quake moved Japan coast 8 feet; shifted Earth?s axis*



> The powerful earthquake that unleashed a devastating tsunami Friday appears to have moved the main island of Japan by 8 feet (2.4 meters) and shifted the Earth on its axis.
> 
> ?At this point, we know that one GPS station moved (8 feet), and we have seen a map from GSI (Geospatial Information Authority) in Japan showing the pattern of shift over a large area is consistent with about that much shift of the land mass,? said Kenneth Hudnut, a geophysicist with the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS).
> 
> Reports from the National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology in Italy estimated the 8.9-magnitude quake shifted the planet on its axis by nearly 4 inches (10 centimeters).



READ MORE


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

let's have a giant sex party to celebrate the coming end


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

If anything the wind would blow it all across the western coasts, not just conveniently onto the USA


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> let's have a giant sex party to celebrate the coming end



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw5acgqIHQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Tell that to me... the las one in my country was in 2001 we had two earthquakes one after another... It was horrible... I wouldn't like to hear new like this again, but this world isn't going to any better place....



Sorry. But, I guess there isn't any way to sugar coat it. The world can get viscous and bite harshly, the only thing we as humans can do is be optimistic and keep on going forward. Unfortunately many natural disasters happen in the three years.  Hopefully things will turn out better in the days coming ahead.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> But it would be worse if wind blows it to china...
> 
> Then we would have millions dead.



Are talking about in the event of a fallout? Bc right now the amount leaking is not lethal.


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

sometimes i see that /b/ can be smarter than here............and thats frightening


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Quake moved Japan coast 8 feet; shifted Earth?s axis*
> 
> READ MORE



interesting...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw5acgqIHQE[/YOUTUBE]



How conveniently happy and depressing at the same time  But EOE was that way


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Are talking about in the event of a fallout? Bc right now the amount leaking is not lethal.



HAHAH KNEW IT

/b/>>>>>>>>>>>>>cafe

in terms of intelligence

wow im shocked, i called bullshit first time i saw that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Before I go why are people assuming that it'll eventually kill them? The average person in the United States receives about 360 mrem every year whole body equivalent dose. I mean...if you factor in all the years you've lived it'll far topple how much is at the impact zone. Hypothetically if the chart is real it doesn't make any sense to freak out about this in that way unless you're literally getting knee deep radiation poisoning. 

This isn't going to kill ya people. 

Anyway really I'm going to bed. Everyone keep your head up and be safe.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> Sorry. But, I guess there isn't any way to sugar coat it. The world can get viscous and bite harshly, the only thing we as humans can do is be optimistic and keep on going forward. Unfortunately many natural disasters happen in the three years.  Hopefully things will turn out better in the days coming ahead.



I hope so too


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

'Pokemon' creator Satoshi Tajiri rumored to have died in Japan earthquake

READ MORE -


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

i love how with one post mozu proved how gullible you guys are 
i give /b/ a hand, even though its a shithole


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The chart is fake 

And Satoshi Tajiri for the last time, is not dead, its only a rumor


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

i'm tryin to bone gabies son, apocalypse style.

gabies a girl right?


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 'Pokemon' creator Satoshi Tajiri rumored to have died in Japan earthquake



Don't believe in them actually


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

im repping inuhanyou


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> How conveniently happy and depressing at the same time  But EOE was that way



I've been listening to it since last night, when the earthquakes first started.

Really sets the mood.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

South Korean rescue team arrives at Haneda.



> A South Korean rescue team has arrived at Tokyo's Haneda Airport.
> 
> *It is the first foreign assistance since the strongest ever earthquake hit Japan's northeast.*
> 
> ...




Note that I said US was the first nation to send rescue team in previous post, forget that.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

The media coverage of this is abysmal.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

us already sent japanese coolant which they snorted


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

People like to claim a mangaka is dead after any disaster


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

IM GOING TO REP ALL OF YOU SINCE WE ARE ALL GONNA DIE :WOW


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 'Pokemon' creator Satoshi Tajiri rumored to have died in Japan earthquake
> 
> READ MORE -



Isn't he rumored to have died every year or something anyway? I seem to recall that he's 'died' at least once before.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2011)

the nuclear rod coolant was used as fake semen, also the rod was used


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

lol what, where's the optimism now? :33 c'mon people just keep going on..


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

kubo survived, hes gonna troll beyond the grave


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> i love how with one post mozu proved how gullible you guys are
> i give /b/ a hand, even though its a shithole



lol, they can be good guys too. Remember B harassing animal abusers?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> kubo survived, hes gonna troll beyond the grave



Kubo walked home like a boss after the first quake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> South Korean rescue team arrives at Haneda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We already had people on the ground from Okinawa base, and Reagan was already there this morning  Other carriers are on the way to the harbor


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> IM GOING TO REP ALL OF YOU SINCE WE ARE ALL GONNA DIE :WOW



I wont.:33


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

I can smell some inspiration for a new manga somewhere in Japan after this...


----------



## gabies (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> lol, they can be good guys too. Remember B harassing animal abusers?



oh whern i mean shithole not as good as it used to be, i still lurk time to time, i love when they do that though 



First Tsurugi said:


> Kubo walked home like a boss after the first quake.



kubo gonna kubo


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> I wont.:33



Europe (the old continent) always survive to anything, isn't it? :33

Let go to live in Europe


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> IM GOING TO REP ALL OF YOU SINCE WE ARE ALL GONNA DIE :WOW



I'd like to go out with some pride thanks  



ExoSkel said:


> South Korean rescue team arrives at Haneda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SK people got there several hours ago. This isn't new. 

And nobody of media/entertainment importance has been reported dead. Most of them live in Tokyo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> I can smell some inspiration for a new manga somewhere in Japan after this...



They already made Tokyo Magnitude 8.0.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Europe (the old continent) always survive to anything, isn't it? :33



Well we had it last time (Chernobyl), now its ur turn.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

*Evacuation radius at Fukushima nuclear plant has been increased to 20 km - TV*



Looks like you were right Inuhanyou, 10km isn't enough after radiation is exposed into the air.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 was made based on the real fact that there was going to be an earthquake in Tokyo in the next 30 years, ironic, yes


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> They already made Tokyo Magnitude 8.0.



I'll be a remaster version like Sendai Magnitude 8.9 then v_v


----------



## Draxo (Mar 12, 2011)

Huge blast at Japan nuclear power plant

Dunno if this was posted yet.. thread is huge.

"Walt Patterson, of the London research institute Chatham House, said "this is starting to look a lot like Chernobyl"."


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

yea now increased to 20k radius.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

/v/ is clamoring for Stalker: Shadow of Fukushima


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> *Evacuation radius at Fukushima nuclear plant has been increased to 20 km - TV*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were right Inuhanyou, 10km isn't enough after radiation is exposed into the air.



 My friend is 15.4 away. Looks like it's time for another phone call.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Well we had it last time (Chernobyl), now its ur turn.



As some studies has already stated, where I live is the first place to disappear from this continent indeed...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

The new expanded evaluation radius is 20-25 km now. - CNN :WOW


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> oh whern i mean shithole not as good as it used to be, i still lurk time to time, i love when they do that though



lol, same here too. I lurked today and saw that on the 10'th it was Chuck's birthday, the comments on B were hilarious. Still, I'm pretty amazed that they've given more sympathies and attacking facebook accounts mocking this disaster than troll the crap out of it. Seems like their justice is currently out weighing their terror today.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> *Evacuation radius at Fukushima nuclear plant has been increased to 20 km - TV*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were right Inuhanyou, 10km isn't enough after radiation is exposed into the air.



Of course i was right. The first place the radiation settles is at the impact zone. Then the wind picks it up and disperses it elsewhere, which is why there were diseases for decades after the atom bombs all over japan and not just in the impact zones where the bombs hit


----------



## VoDe (Mar 12, 2011)

High School of Nuclear Meltdown.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

They either need to stop color coding the wreckage of vehicles or the Japanese need to buy something other than white cars.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Draxo said:


> Huge blast at Japan nuclear power plant



Oh my....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Salt dissolves paint Raz  Most of these cars were in the ocean after the waves from the tsunami got to them


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

They need to get this contained immediately.  Those other reactors need attention - this is bad.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Currently active users viewing this thread: 138  (46 members and 92 guests)

Midaru, Draxo, Razgriez, Horu, littlegal100, SilverBaller, The Spanish Aphrodisiac, Kαrin, Milo-, anime4life, AznKuchikiChick, Inuhanyou, Vai, Bikko, SugarHighRaccoon, First Tsurugi, Hellrasinbrasin, VoDe, Jordanl93, Ciupy, Selva+, Black Phoenix, vered, The Situation, CrazyAries, thedisturbedone, Sirius B, Evilene+, Wilykat, Leleka, McGarnagle, Vegitto-kun (the other ones are in ninja mode for sure).



Soul Assassin said:


> They need to get this contained immediately.  Those other reactors need attention - this is bad.



indeed... v_v


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

That was one of those square buildings.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend containment for Reactor one unless the teams come back with actual protective covering. By then it probably will have spewed out a lot more than what could be considered less than a catastrophe


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully guys that went into the reactor and got injured as a result of the blast was alot better protected than those people in Soviet Russia Chernobyl


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

I was flipping through news channels and it looks like the WBC is thanking god for the Earthquake and Tsunami that devestated Japan I swear those people need to go away yeesh...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

They would wouldn't they 



Jin-E said:


> Hopefully guys that went into the reactor and got injured as a result of the blast was alot better protected than those people in Soviet Russia Chernobyl



Well they would have to be, considering that they were actually working on the reactor itself. But the civilians would not be so lucky


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they would have to be, considering that they were actually working on the reactor itself. But the civilians would not be so lucky



With Chernobyl the fire fighters who were dispatched werent told it was a melt down and so they were fighting a fire that was actually a nuclear meltdown. Most died several hours later.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wouldn't recommend containment for Reactor one unless the teams come back with actual protective covering. By then it probably will have spewed out a lot more than what could be considered less than a catastrophe



??? I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're talking about.  

Containment would be a covering (what else might it be?).  They're going to have to encase (at least) the reactor in a sarcophagus just like Chernobyl, wouldn't they?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> With Chernobyl the fire fighters who were dispatched werent told it was a melt down and so they were fighting a fire that was actually a nuclear meltdown. Most died several hours later.



A lot of things in Chernobyl went wrong


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> A lot of things in Chernobyl went wrong



Yeah it all started with rushing the construction of the facility.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Please Japan be strong, you can go out of this, as you've always done with everything else before.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> ??? I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're talking about.
> 
> Containment would be a covering.  They're going to have to encase the reactor in a sarcophagus just like Chernobyl, wouldn't they?



We don't know exactly how they will deal with the breach because architecture plays a factor, there is water all around the facility, its probably different from Chernobyl in that way

They'll have to think fast however.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

Its the End of the World... Do the Math:

9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12

The Mayan Calendar is Realz


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its the End of the World... Do the Math:
> 
> 9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12
> 
> The Mayan Calendar is Realz


Too bad the disaster struck in 3/11/11. 

The mayan calendar fails.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 12, 2011)

^
:


----------



## Draxo (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been browsing about and I think I recall reading that this particular plant was from the 1960's and used some of the oldest nuclear technology in the country / world.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I was flipping through news channels and it looks like the WBC is thanking god for the Earthquake and Tsunami that devestated Japan I swear those people need to go away yeesh...



Who are the WBC?


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> We don't know exactly how they will deal with the breach because architecture plays a factor, there is water all around the facility, its probably different from Chernobyl in that way
> 
> They'll have to think fast however.



You evidently missed my point - you said "I wouldn't recommend containment for Reactor one unless the teams come back with actual protective covering."  How else might they contain the radioactivity without a covering?


----------



## anime4life (Mar 12, 2011)

Your Calendar Fail. ... . . Epic Fail.. Facepalm..


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Disasters are not matter of numbers but matter of man himself...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> You evidently missed my point - you said "I wouldn't recommend containment for Reactor one unless the teams come back with actual protective covering."  How else might they contain the radioactivity without a covering?



I wasn't referring to a "covering" as in "covering of the reactor". I was referring to protective covering around their bodies, considering the fallout around the impact zone will just get more intense.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

A buildup of hydrogen due to the meltdown of rods reacting with oxygen was a possible cause of the explosion. - NHK


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, the leak let oxygen into the hull and the rods blew up cause of it, when you think about it, this was a disaster waiting to happen. Of course nobody thinks about the dangers until they're right in your face


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wasn't referring to a "covering" as in "covering of the reactor". I was referring to protective covering around their bodies, considering the fallout around the impact zone will just get more intense.



 I see - well I wasn't suggesting that anyone work in the hot zone without proper protection


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> that map is full of shit
> there needs to be a substantial amount of radiation
> fuck if 2 atom bombs had no fallout on the us how can a power plant affect us?
> 
> scare tactics and clueless people smh




We can't compare nuclear reactor meltdown to nuclear bomb detonation. Bomb fallout contains mostly short-lived radioisotopes while the isotopes in reactor fuel tend to have much longer half-life.

That's why Hiroshima and Nagasaki residents could return home after some time but the center of Chernobyl disaster is still forsaken until now.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> A buildup of hydrogen due to the meltdown of rods reacting with oxygen was a possible cause of the explosion. - NHK



Hm I wonder, what kind of material those rods are made of, that they produce Hydrogen when melting. Thats some dangerous shit right there.

I hope they can get it under control.

Edit: WTF is up with those fuckheads? (commentaries in the post above).
I didn't thought my opinion about americans could get any lower, but that just did it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck's sake, get that shit out of here.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought total obliteration of their Naval Fleet, an occupation and 2 nukes was enough for Pearl Harbor. Besides Japan committed far more horrific acts against humanity prior to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh...whenever one doesn't think they have idiots in their country, just talk to some idiot on the internet and they'll tweet it to you, the pure stupidity that is


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 12, 2011)

_TOKYO (AFP) - Japan's Self Defence Forces said Saturday that troops had found 300 to 400 bodies in the coastal city of Rikuzentakata, which was virtually wiped out by a massive tsunami, broadcaster NHK reported.
_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

And the death toll mounts again.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't believe how stupid and disgusting some people can be.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Why Pearl Harbor? does anybody of those people remember the 2 atomic bombs?  past is past, right now many things are changing, and this happened now to Japan, we could be next.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Every village has their idiot. 

Hopefully their reactors condition will get better once the U.S. ship arrive with the supplies.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Its scary how fast humanity seems to be loosing its grip on actual human empathy  Was 9/11 only 10 years ago? It seems so far away now


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its scary how fast humanity seems to be loosing its grip on human decency  Was 9/11 only 10 years ago? It seems so far away now



Have you looked at history?


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> Every village has their idiot.
> 
> Hopefully their reactors condition will get better once the U.S. ship arrive with the supplies.



I hope so Spanish, I hope so, we need to help each other instead of reviving past rancor.


----------



## MihaiJ (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope Sasuke got killed!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Have you looked at history?




When you put it that way of course its a stupid statment. But times did certainly look much brighter then, and not so cynical and "road to nowhere"ish


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Why Pearl Harbor? does anybody of those people remember the 2 atomic bombs?  past is past



I apologize for what the U.S. has shown, however did you take a look of what some Chinese people have said? Just looking at those comments along those on facebook makes me disgusted to be a human sometimes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

It goes back to what i was saying earlier, every place has their undesirables shown at the worst times


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

You can't have the good without the bad.


----------



## Horu (Mar 12, 2011)

Feuer said:


> Edit: WTF is up with those fuckheads? (commentaries in the post above).
> I didn't thought my opinion about americans could get any lower, but that just did it.


That's what happens when you think on the level of nationalism rather than on the level of individuals, as if any of those people in Japan now had anything to do with Pearl Harbor. But don't make the same mistake regarding "Americans."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

I've said it in this thread. "Nationalism is a faux Patriotism".

The far right nationalists in China display their hate for what happened 70 years ago today, far right nationalists in Japan do the same. In the US, its the same


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its scary how fast humanity seems to be loosing its grip on actual human empathy  Was 9/11 only 10 years ago? It seems so far away now



The majority only care about serious problems in their own nations, or directly affecting their own lives. Geographic proximity determining most peoples level of caring is a fundamental necessaity for survival. Without the ability to not care for the sufferign going on around us, everyone would simply curl into a ball of despair and never go about their lives.  It has been this way since the begging of human existence! Individuals with only minor or no sympathy for massive naturally disaters, or issues of the world at large grossly divorced from thier persons, are not heartless. No, they are only human. We are the Great Beast of legend and myth, and we moslty only really care unless we already have reason to. That being said, I do find it ridiculous some people would use a natural disaters as a way to proclaim some kind of cosmic back payback. Such individuals will face the judgement of the swift NF disapproval if they do so, and it serves them right. They are not merely heartless, but crude and lower down on the totem poll of huan filth.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> I apologize for what the U.S. has shown, however did you take a look of what some Chinese people have said? Just looking at those comments along those on facebook makes me disgusted to be a human sometimes.



Humans love to fight to show who's stronger and stuff, just to enjoy while others are suffering a lot, I agree with you...


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Humans love to fight to show who's stronger and stuff, just to enjoy while others are suffering a lot, I agree with you...



I agree, but there times while we shine as well as humans. Right now for example, a lot of people are donating, showing sympathies, and supporting the Japanese people at this bad time. However, there's always a bad apple from the bunch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope this isnt going to turn into a "humans are filth and merely an anomaly of nature" kind of thread cause while its true its slightly off topic, just trying to intervene now so it doesnt go outta control later.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

Horu said:


> That's what happens when you think on the level of nationalism rather than on the level of individuals, as if any of those people in Japan now had anything to do with Pearl Harbor. But don't make the same mistake regarding "Americans."



Well I'm sorry, but I haven't read any comments like that coming out of other countries (apart from China).


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 12, 2011)

oh my god, these quotes from facebook deserve a giant facepalm


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> I apologize for what the U.S. has shown, however did you take a look of what some Chinese people have said? Just looking at those comments along those on facebook makes me disgusted to be a human sometimes.



I wouldnt bother to apologize for people who do not represent the whole of the country.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 12, 2011)

Those scum on facebook.. oh gods.  Someone needs to put those scumbags down like the dumb rabid dogs they are.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I wouldnt bother to apologize for people who do not represent the whole of the country.



I know, but it makes me feel a bit better about myself in a sense. Considering how bad I was back then.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> I agree, but there times while we shine as well as humans. Right now for example, a lot of people are donating, showing sympathies, and supporting the Japanese people at this bad time. However, there's always a bad apple from the bunch.



On the other hand, there's poeple reasonable like you, and the ones that are really doing something to help those who more need it now :33



insi_tv said:


> oh my god, these quotes from facebook deserve a giant facepalm



I need the "Dislike" button on Facebook now...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

The Spanish Aphrodisiac said:


> I know, but it makes me feel a bit better about myself in a sense. Considering how bad I was back then.



Eh. We are all ignorant at one point or another on so many things.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2011)

Gah, I'm up 6 hours later than I should be, again. 

I'm going to sleep. Hopefully when I wake up I won't have to shower in irradiated water.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

5 other nuclear reactors also in threat of meltdowns, they are running on their temporary battery power as of now, there is no power anymore apparently.

They have about a day to fix all the plants power.

Japan keep denying the meltdown in the 1st one, whereas its almost confirmed by experts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

^ The PM likes keeping secrets, just like the coolant shipping from the US was supposed to be kept under wraps to prevent a panic

 I'll be logging off too guys, don't derail my thread while i'm gone


----------



## Hunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> On the other hand, there's poeple reasonable like you, and the ones that are really doing something to help those who more need it now :33



Thanks.

I just really hope the nuclear crisis will be fix'd.


----------



## WT (Mar 12, 2011)

I lol'd at those thinking God was on their side. Guess they've forgotten Katrina.

1836 > 1200


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The death toll will still rise, and it's irrelevant to the idiocy of these people....


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Edano says the external building exploded, but the internal containment vessel is fine. But there are still radiation seeping out of the reactor.

So japan is safe from immediate nuclear threat.... for now.

Now I can finally go to sleep. 6:46 AM here.


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 12, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck?! 

Please. If every single country didn't forgive another for what they did in the past, we'd be in constant war with each other. Ugh, I hate myself for thinking this but this reminds me of Naruto's cycle of hatred shit. And whatever happened to the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki with around 200 000 casualties? Are these people ignoring that part of history? Really? Really? 

Is this even the time to laugh at the misfortune of another? Jesus!

/annoyed

Anyway, I hope the nuclear problem doesn't get any worse. I read somewhere the worse case would be radioactive materials contaminating the water and I really don't want that happening.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

A meltdown in one NPP is officialy confirmed.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Frankly, I'm worried. Experts keep saying "it can't be dangerous", "it won't get much worse", but there is now a 20km radius of evacuation. That's a lot. I have the impression people keep repeating "it can't get worse than that", but they don't really know.

Of course, I don't know better. But I'm telling the people I know in the area to be cautious.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder how many mangas are on halt now. Publishing a comic really isn't the most important thing to be done right now.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Feuer said:


> A meltdown in one NPP is officialy confirmed.



Do you have a source? Haven't heard of that.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Do you have a source? Haven't heard of that.



Only found 2 German ones so far, I'm looking for an English source.

From What it seems it has been confirmed by their department of nuclear security (or however you call that).

Edit: There you go


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

California manages 1 casualty.  The fool ignored warnings to stay away from the coast and tried taking  pictures of the waves and got swept away and local news stations have  reported his confirmed death.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Feuer said:


> Edit: There you go





It seems it's only speculation.. Nothing is confirmed yet. At worst it's only a partial meltdown..


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, that doesn't confirm shit. Besides, it's been known for hours that cesium had been detected outside the plant.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> California manages 1 casualty.  The fool ignored warnings to stay away from the coast and tried taking  pictures of the waves and got swept away and local news stations have  reported his confirmed death.



..........


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Yeah, that doesn't confirm shit. Besides, it's been known for hours that cesium had been detected outside the plant.



Thats the best English one I could find.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 12, 2011)

My dad's going as far now as getting purifying tablets for water. Then again he was in HM Royal so I think he knows what he's doing.

Frankly I'm getting a tad scared, even if I do live in the atlantic.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 12, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Wonder how many mangas are on halt now. Publishing a comic really isn't the most important thing to be done right now.



The nation needs their spirits lifed. You could argue that there is even more reason for publishers to stick to their deadlines... and release Naruto next week.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

don't know if this has been posted yet

video of the powerplant explosion

[YOUTUBE]KDZEG_zBBMw[/YOUTUBE]

+ apparently there is another tsunami heading towards japan.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> The fool ignored warnings to stay away from the coast and tried taking  pictures of the waves and got swept away.





New Darwin award.


----------



## Omolara (Mar 12, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Wonder how many mangas are on halt now. Publishing a comic really isn't the most important thing to be done right now.



Not really. It's also bringing this disaster home for a lot of people.


----------



## kagegak (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> don't know if this has been posted yet
> 
> video of the powerplant explosion
> 
> ...



oh shit we are SCREWED


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 12, 2011)

Kittan said:


> The nation needs their spirits lifed. You could argue that there is even more reason for publishers to stick to their deadlines... and release Naruto next week.



If I had lost my entire material life and all these nuclear problems going on around me, some comic about a 15 year old in a jumpsuit would hardly help me at all.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

Guardian.co.uk said:
			
		

> Japan's chief cabinet secretary Yukio Edano has said that radiation levels at Fukushima No 1 nuclear power plant have dropped since the blast, NHK reports.
> 
> Kyodo News reports that Edano also told a press conference that the plant operator, Tokyo Electric Power Co, has confirmed there is no damage to the steel container housing the reactor.





Good news


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> If I had lost my entire material life and all these nuclear problems going on around me, some comic about a 15 year old in a jumpsuit would hardly help me at all.



Dunno, the shonen stuff usually deals with individuals overcoming huge amounts of adversity and finding a way through even the most hopeless of situations . . . it could help lift spirits. I mean, it's cheap inspiration, but it's inspiration none the less.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

blackrose16 said:
			
		

> My cousin is in one of the towns swept away....we cant get a hold of them



Let's hope for the best. Remember, Japan is a very organized country so it's more than likely they got out in time.



			
				vered said:
			
		

> oh uh.........................:



Oh dear god... it's turning into a shitstorm...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> don't know if this has been posted yet
> 
> video of the powerplant explosion
> 
> ...



That explosion doesn't seem that bad as long as people were evacuated.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

Omolara said:


> Not really. It's also bringing this disaster home for a lot of people.



This may quiet some of the people in this thread, thank you.

This nuclear accident is terrible 
When I thought it couldn't go any worse it actually did.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 12, 2011)

What a bunch of stupid slimy ass faced twats, Luckily their about as relevant to the world as the stupid shit they spout.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 12, 2011)

_1323: From Kyodo news: 9,500 people unaccounted for in Miyagi's Minamisanriku: local gov't.
_

Lets hope the figure is wrong or that most of the people missing is located.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 12, 2011)

Three people exposed to radiation at one of the plants waiting to be airlifted, according to .


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 12, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Dunno, the shonen stuff usually deals with individuals overcoming huge amounts of adversity and finding a way through even the most hopeless of situations . . . it could help lift spirits. I mean, it's cheap inspiration, but it's inspiration none the less.



Its aimed at children, if there's a similar disaster in the UK, whatever tripe is on Cartoon Network isn't going to raise my spirits. Anime and manga is the least of Japan's concerns at the moment.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Its aimed at children, if there's a similar disaster in the UK, whatever tripe is on Cartoon Network isn't going to raise my spirits. Anime and manga is the least of Japan's concerns at the moment.



Only natural disasters UK will ever suffer is emo rain and cold weather. Such a uneventful location to live.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

another Magnitude 6 quake hits Fukushima in northern Japan.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Only natural disasters UK will ever suffer is emo rain and cold weather. Such a uneventful location to live.



My point is, TV and comics aimed at children isn't going to help Japan.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> My point is, TV and comics aimed at children isn't going to help Japan.



You only say that cause you hate every guy who mentions manga in this thread.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Its aimed at children, if there's a similar disaster in the UK, whatever tripe is on Cartoon Network isn't going to raise my spirits. Anime and manga is the least of Japan's concerns at the moment.


That said, he's probably right that the Japanese are all about these moments of extreme adversity. They're not the type who gives up.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like they plan to pump ocean water into the reactor now, salt water isn't good for the job and will likely damage the whole thing but it's sure as hell better than a meltdown.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

^ is there a reliable source for an update? i know went reactor went off, but i hear another 5 are in critical state.



Razgriez said:


> You only say that cause you hate every guy who mentions manga in this thread.



If only I wasn't 24'd. 



Yeah, it's really going to fucking help, dattebayo.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> That said, he's probably right that the Japanese are all about these moments of extreme adversity. They're not the type who gives up.



I think humans in general aren't the type to give up in times of extreme adversity, whearas society has morphed us into overly competitive people who seek to undercut each other, in situations such as this in Japan, I believe we would band together as a society.


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm really impressed at Japan. Haven't heard any mass looting anything.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 12, 2011)

I am wondering why no other,country is offering help to reduce the heat at the reactor. Are they getting any suggestions to prevent meltdown?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Yeah, it's really going to fucking help, dattebayo.



Yeah, bet those guys are busy looking for SJ in the ruins to help alleviate their pain.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

mayumi said:


> I am wondering why no other,country is offering help to reduce the heat at the reactor. Are they getting any suggestions to prevent meltdown?



Japan and the US is all you need. If either one of them cant do it no one else will be able to.


----------



## DanE (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel bad for them, this earthquakes are happening so frequently geez.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 12, 2011)

According to IDF Army Radio we're sending 3 nuclear specialists with our relief force to help with the reactor problems. It's a bit funny because the IDF has claimed it has no nuclear specialists 

But from what I've read on this, it does not seem like a Chernobyl-style meltdown is going to occur.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

mayumi said:


> I am wondering why no other,country is offering help to reduce the heat at the reactor. Are they getting any suggestions to prevent meltdown?



The US, South Korea and NZ send help. Many european country say they are read to give their help if Japan ask.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Officially Israel isn't a nuclear power too..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> I'm really impressed at Japan. Haven't heard any mass looting anything.



there have been reports of raping and people luring people out of their homes saying that they are part of a support organization.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> there have been reports of raping and people luring people out of their homes saying that they are part of a support organization.



This is what happens when you have used panty vending machines.


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 12, 2011)

I think they're isolated cases ?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> I think they're isolated cases ?



Obviously. People get randomly raped every day all over the place. Its just the nature of some humans.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Rape isnt cool.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm just watching the BBC news live broadcast online.


----------



## Juno (Mar 12, 2011)

So the nuclear reactor went up after all? 

Makes you wonder if that really is a safe energy investment for the future. The reactors themselves are getting safer, but any lying on faultlines like this are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

The reactor is fine as far as I know.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2011)

There's probably no danger of a meltdown.  Reactors are supposed to shut down automatically after an earthquake, at least State-side.  This was likely a steam/water explosion.  All the heat that would have otherwise been turned into electricity and sent throughout the country built up and expanded.

Probably nothing for anyone to worry about.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

Massive water power tearing a whole street apart [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_6iDBoOvb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TargaryenX (Mar 12, 2011)

The situation at the reactor seems to be under control. Official sources have confirmed that the explosion was not the reactor core, and that the containment unit is still intact. They're currently pumping seawater into the reactor to cool it, and it seems to be working, although it could take up to 10 hours to complete the process and up to 10 days for the reactor to shut down completely. 

In regards to the safety, I wouldn't say there's any reason Japan shouldn't use nuclear. It only took the largest earthquake _ever_ in Japanese history plus a tsunami that knocked out their backup generators to make one of their reactors _almost_ go critical. I would say that this is pretty much worst case scenario, and there's no meltdown, so I'm not too worried about it happening again. Plus they're sure to learn from this and adapt.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

> At least three residents evacuated from a town near quake-hit Fukushima No. 1 plant have been exposed to radiation, both Kyodo and NHK report



feel sorry for them if it is high dosage


even the MGO servers went offline to save energy and Kojima said sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

an entire town seems to be completely missing its people.  Getting the feeling that these death tolls are not going to be subsiding


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 12, 2011)

My heart goes out to the Japanese, they have united us in this site through their culture/art. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccy708RQ1DA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> an entire town seems to be completely missing its people.  Getting the feeling that these death tolls are not going to be subsiding



Yeah its a town called Minamisanriku.

9500 people are missing.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah its a town called Minamisanriku.
> 
> 9500 people are missing.



What town? All I see it death and destruction.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> What town? All I see it death and destruction.



exactly


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

It's too earlier to have this in mine but i wonder how this tragedy will affect their policy about Nuclear power plant. In France, we have a lot of nuclear power plants and the event rise the questions about the safety of our own Nuclear policy.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Just looking at that photo is intense. All you see is a few remaining buildings and that is it.



> It's too earlier to have this in mine but i wonder how this tragedy will affect their policy about Nuclear power plant. In France, we have a lot of nuclear power plants and the event rise the questions about the safety of our own Nuclear policy.



Well you might have to worry is an epic earthquake hits France but when was the last time you've had one of those?


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> an entire town seems to be completely missing its people.  Getting the feeling that these death tolls are not going to be subsiding





Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah its a town called Minamisanriku.
> 
> 9500 people are missing.



No fucking way - source for the numbers??

edit: 

damn


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> What town? All I see it death and destruction.



It looks just like mud and water..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Well you might have to worry is an epic earthquake hits France but when was the last time you've had one of those?



Earthquakes in France are rare but not impossible. I just see here the anti nuclear movement in France, trying to use the events in Japan to alarm the population.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

For the record, the death toll for the 2004 earthquake + tsunami was reported as 12,500 by the media, H+24. Months later, it was estimated at around 220,000.

The death toll for the 2011 earthquake, H+24, was around 1000. If the same scenario holds in Japan, there are between 15,000 and 20,000 deaths.

Of course there are huge differences between Thailand/Indonesia and Japan, so don't take this as more than an extremely rough extrapolation.  But judging by that city with 10,000 people missing, I expect 20,000 _in total_ to be an optimistic figure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> It looks just like mud and water..



That is because....that is all what is left.

damn nature you scary.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> No fucking way - source for the numbers??





> "More than 9,500 people unaccounted for in Minamisanriku, Japan, Kyodo News Agency reports."



People have gone looking for people in the town, but it seems that they found almost no-one alive. Given the scale of the water flow, it probably washed everyone out to sea. They only had about 15 minutes notice before the tsunami


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone that wishes to donate money, I would suggest currently maybe to donate to pot, whom are matching your donation upto $5000 USD.

No Pressure


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

PICTURES FROM THE DAILY MAIL/ASSORTED


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> It looks just like mud and water..



Mother nature is powerful.

Hurricane Katrina


Hurricane Andrew


Indonesia Tsunami


San Francisco Quake of 1909




> Earthquakes in France are rare but not impossible. I just see here the anti nuclear movement in France, trying to use the events in Japan to alarm the population.



Apples and Oranges. Japan might want to find more solid structures and not build them so close to the Ocean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Sadly the Yellowstone park eruption probably will blow everything out of the ground and into the skies.



Whenever it blows 

Which to be clear so everyone doesnt panic, is not in danger of blowing right now, there's no news circulating about that so its just a "what if"


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah its a town called Minamisanriku.
> 
> 9500 people are missing.



This makes me mad. Its nature so I really don't have a reason to be upset do I?


----------



## Alien (Mar 12, 2011)

The island of Honshu has moved 2.6 meters because of the quake according to the US Geological Survey


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez -- comparing _this_ to Katrina is a bit like comparing the Libyan revolution with World War II. It's just a completely different scale.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 12, 2011)

Still haven't heard from my family over there  and now seeing the towns that were swept away we dont think we will hear from them

This is awful i hope they do volunteer groups to go over an help and I want to join


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Razgriez -- comparing _this_ to Katrina is a bit like comparing the Libyan revolution with World War II. It's just a completely different scale.



I wasnt comparing I was showing.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Nasa images

yh, talking about yellowstone is speculation and pointless so i deleted my post.
where are you guys get updates ? especially about the reactors
I need somewhere better then the bbc


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Apples and Oranges. Japan might want to find more solid structures and not build them so close to the Ocean.



I don't think after this event, they would just build new one with just more solid structures. I believe they could consider to leave the nuclear and try to find alternative energies.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Was Minamisanriku a farm like town/city, or was it more urban like Tokyo?


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Japan might want to find more solid structures and not build them so close to the Ocean.



 Japan has over 127,000,000 people and most of their non-coastal land is mountaneous. And as far as earthquake resistant structures go, they're the best.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I wasnt comparing I was showing.



I know. I just wanted to insist on the scale of the shit that's hitting the fan in Japan.



			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> Japan might want to find more solid structures and not build them so close to the Ocean.


According to what I read, the structures resisted the earthquake remarkably well... They were even designed to be tsunami-proof, but this tsunami ended up being bigger than what the plants were designed to sustain, and it destroyed the emergency power groups.

... The bottom line, imho, is that_ yes_, they fucked up. They should have had better security measures than that. Sure, nobody can expect an earthquake this size, but Japan should have had a wide margin from the get go, due to the known high risk of earthquake. Given the number of nuclear incidents, it wasn't sheer bad luck, but insufficient preparation.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> I don't think after this event, they would just build new one with just more solid structures. I believe they could consider to leave the nuclear and try to find alternative energies.



like what wind mills? nuclear is still the most productive as far as I know. 

nothing extremely bad happened. everything is back under controll. 

if it was just the earthquake there wouldn't be so much damage. the tsunami ruined everything.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

The nuclear plant that was hit should have been closed a long time time ago.. From 1960 really ?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Razgriez -- comparing _this_ to Katrina is a bit like comparing the Libyan revolution with World War II. It's just a completely different scale.



Yes, with Katrina they had a warning of more of a day. With this, they were struck within an hour.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 12, 2011)

The gundam got fucked up.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

> I know. I just wanted to insist on the scale of the shit that's hitting the fan in Japan.



If you want to compare


All of those events make this look like a splash in the tub. Sucks to live in China.



> I don't think after this event, they would just build new one with just more solid structures. I believe they could consider to leave the nuclear and try to find alternative energies.



I dont see the point. Nuclear is by far the best available and definitely is open to better advancements. Doesnt necessarily mean you cant explore alternatives but if you need power now its definitely the best available option especially considering the risks.

1 plant has only ever melted down. 1 and it was Russian and we all know how they like to build things.



> ... The bottom line, imho, is that yes, they fucked up. They should have had better security measures than that. Sure, nobody can expect an earthquake this size, but Japan should have had a wide margin from the get go, due to the known high risk of earthquake. Given the number of nuclear incidents, it wasn't sheer bad luck, but insufficient preparation.



You can only prepare so much. Some events are just far too great for us to comprehend much less prepare for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The overcast sky really brings it in for that Gundam


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> The gundam got fucked up.



How big was it?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> The gundam got fucked up.



Not true. That's photoshooped..


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Man - I'm so relieved that things seem better this morning.  Watched the reactor building go late last night.  We couldn't see the containment building in the videos.  Have there been any new photographs?  



Blackrose16 said:


> Still haven't heard from my family over there  and now seeing the towns that were swept away we dont think we will hear from them
> 
> This is awful i hope they do volunteer groups to go over an help and I want to join



I'm so sorry.  I hope you hear from your family soon.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> If you want to compare
> 
> 
> All of those events make this look like a splash in the tub. Sucks to live in China.



Oh, I wasn't just talking about casualties, but about the amount of power displayed by natural forces. Someone pointed out earlier that the entire island of Honshu drifted by 2.5 meters :/



			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> 1 plant has only ever melted down. 1 and it was Russian and we all know how they like to build things.


Actually two have, the second one was in Pennsylvania. But containment worked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> How big was it?



18 meters/ 59 feet.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> How big was it?



that's what she said


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Oh, I wasn't just talking about casualties, but about the amount of power displayed by natural forces. Someone pointed out earlier that the entire island of Honshu drifted by 2.5 meters :/



Mother nature is powerful. Hence why I showed other examples of how cities and towns got wrecked in the past.



Just look at this graph. This is a ticking time bomb just waiting to explode. It could happen tomorrow or another 10 thousand years from now for all we know.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
"If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".

Classy.
I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Mother nature is powerful. Hence why I showed other examples of how cities and towns got wrecked in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at this graph. This is a ticking time bomb just waiting to explode. It could happen tomorrow or another 10 thousand years from now for all we know.



Cool story bro.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard teh creators of the Pokemon games died. Is that true? What that on the news? Any other famous deaths?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



Haha what an idiot. I eagerly await him being forced to apologize with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 12, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Earthquakes in France are rare but not impossible. I just see here the anti nuclear movement in France, trying to use the events in Japan to alarm the population.



It's the same here in Germany right now.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I wish him the worst.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that


No wonder Family guy is not funny ... And yeah, this idiot will be told to apologize, and he will do it.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



If he really wants to make people feel better he should offer his face for punching.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol I got negged for saying Cool Story Bro on something that people really shouldn't care about. Yellowstone is just a volcano that can erupt like any other volcano but this is one is just like a God Volcano.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we all know the impact of Yellowstone Raz, you don't have to display it like that


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> If he really wants to make people feel better he should offer his face for punching.



Save me a spot in the line while I get my bat.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Lol I got negged for saying Cool Story Bro on something that people really shouldn't care about. Yellowstone is just a volcano that can erupt like any other volcano but this is one is just like a God Volcano.



Post count +1!

I negged you for not contributing anything but a smurk troll response.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



Trey Parker and Matt Stone were right, the writers of Family Guy have the IQ of Manatees



BassGS said:


> I heard teh creators of the Pokemon games died. Is that true? What that on the news? Any other famous deaths?



Nintendo have come out saying that is false i think


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Satoshi Tajiri is not dead, its just a rumor


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> like what wind mills? nuclear is still the most productive as far as I know.
> 
> nothing extremely bad happened. everything is back under controll.
> 
> if it was just the earthquake there wouldn't be so much damage. the tsunami ruined everything.



I know nuclear is one of the most productive source of energy, we also have nuclear here. Now for alternative sources of energy, i don't know where they could find it, i'm not an expert. I just wonder if the events will affect their policy about nuclear energy. There are radiation leaked from a nuclear reactor. There is already a local impact on the environment.




g_core18 said:


> The gundam got fucked up.



I saw this Gundam when i was there. It's shocking to see it destroyed but it wasn't built to resist a earthquake.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



Wow, good job being an asswipe


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> I saw this Gundam when i was there. It's shocking to see it destroyed but it wasn't built to resist a earthquake.



It's not..

Proof in this thread..





Shodai said:


> I made that photoshopped image in 2009 on /m/


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



What an imbecile.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Sadly he's not the only one, as fellow american tweeters took to their keyboards to complain about how much jersey shore wasn't being shown because of Japan coverage


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I know nuclear is one of the most productive source of energy, we also have nuclear here. Now for alternative sources of energy, i don't know where they could find it, i'm not an expert. I just wonder if the events will affect their policy about nuclear energy. There are radiation leaked from a nuclear reactor. There is already a local impact on the environment.



I doubt it cause an Imperial Professor said that given the short half life of the particles, the majority will be fully gone with 2-3 weeks. That's me paraphasing something i heard on BBC.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Trey Parker and Matt Stone were right, the writers of Family Guy have the IQ of Manatees
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo have come out saying that is false i think





Inuhanyou said:


> Satoshi Tajiri is not dead, its just a rumor



Yah, who would start a rumor like that?


Any other famous people who were killed or false rumors?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Its all false, don't even bother posting it


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 12, 2011)

lol some Americans are still butthurt about Pearl Harbor when they already fucking got their revenged by bombing Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 12, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Anyone have heard of this? Look what Family Guy scriptwriter Alec Sulkin wrote:
> "If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google "Pearl Harbor death toll".
> 
> Classy.
> I wonder if there will be any repercussions against this asshole other than him having to make an apology or something like that



...you expected something different from Family Guy writers?



Kunkka said:


> lol some Americans are still butthurt about Pearl Harbor when they already fucking got their revenged by bombing Hiroshima and Nagasaki.



Obviously it's because he's butthurt. Thank you for the deduction Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> lol some Americans are still butthurt about Pearl  Harbor when they already fucking got their revenged by bombing  Hiroshima and Nagasaki.




And Tokyo. And completly destroying their army.. Dat "revenge" :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

lol at people still being butthurt at something that happened during a WAR. its not like japan went "oh hey lets troll the shit out of pearl harbor"


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

From the BBC live blog 


> 1622: More information on that figure: The 1986 Chernobyl disaster was rated 7 on the International Nuclear Event Scale; the 1979 Three Mile Island accident was rated 5
> 1617: AFP: Japan nuclear agency rates nuclear plant accident in Fukushima at 4 on 0-7 international scale.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol at Japan dickriders.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

Most of time these people are nationalists.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> And Tokyo. And completly destroying their army..



And occupying Japan for years... And putting American citizens of Japanese descent in camps... Let's not turn this into an Anti-US thread, war is war, shit happens. I think if something terrible happened in Germany, we'd see plenty of morons do the same thing across Europe. When your population counts in hundreds of millions, you can expect to have a few thousands mentally challenged people that aren't receivimg the required medical attention. But yeah. We knew family guy was stupid, now we know why.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

So a little lower discharge than 3 mile island, still serious but i'm glad its not as big as the other infamous explosions of radiation


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 12, 2011)

What's "_Familiy Guy_"?

Any news about the nuclear power plants ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

A cartoon that used to be funny but lost all sentiment of wittyness years ago


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> And occupying Japan for years... And putting American citizens of Japanese descent in camps... Let's not turn this into an Anti-US thread, war is war, shit happens.



Calling the outcome of WWII "revenge" is in my opinion as stupid as the writer's comment..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

"War is hell" - Unknown


The internment camps were McCarthyism at its best(or worst) though


----------



## chauronity (Mar 12, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Earthquakes in France are rare but not impossible. I just see here the anti nuclear movement in France, trying to use the events in Japan to alarm the population.





Eru Lawliet said:


> It's the same here in Germany right now.



Same here in Finland also.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

The evacuation zones has increased, the japanese government are bluffing about the true problem it seems


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Common procedure you mean..


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

They have just double the range from 10km to 20km, quadrupled the area; i hope this is purely precautionary.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah because the plant leaked steam...


----------



## Ceria (Mar 12, 2011)

CNN keeps referencing that a single town of 17k is missing half it's population, still unaccounted for. 

That alone is a major tragedy and now there's the threat of a nuclear meltdown. 

What the fuck are people talking about, the talking heads are saying the US hasn't done enough, it's only the day after, The Reagan is en route and will be there in hours, other ships are also en route.  Help is coming, it's not like Japan is right around the corner.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

I think despite what the Japanese government are saying, there is a lot of concern at the main plant about further problems. But they are trying to keep the panic/chaos to a minimum.


----------



## helpjapan (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus Christ, god help these people and bless them with help and safety. I mean they are my favorite nationailty and my family is half blood related to them.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

*
Second Explosion *happen, supposedly, from that video.
Thanks to Beezlejow for the update.

News and update is hard to obtain, shockwaves still resounding through the area.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 12, 2011)

If the situation was out of hand regarding a possible leak do you honestly think they'd limit the evacuation zone to 20km? Enough with the paranoia.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *
> Second Explosion *happen, supposedly, from that video.
> Thanks to Beezlejow for the update.
> 
> News and update is hard to obtain, shockwaves still resounding through the area.



The plants are like ticking timebombs.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> *
> Second Explosion *happen, supposedly, from that video.
> Thanks to Beezlejow for the update.
> 
> News and update is hard to obtain, shockwaves still resounding through the area.



That vid is from 9 hours ago apparently. It's the first explosion.

I think.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Adagio said:


> If the situation was out of hand regarding a possible leak do you honestly think they'd limit the evacuation zone to 20km? Enough with the paranoia.



Good point, sorry but i was born paranoid (its a coping mechanisms)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

I seriously hope japan can take a break now.

lets hope this is the last of the shitstorm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The aftershocks are still going on you know, its not the end


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm rather surprised that nobody has tried to blame Israel for this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm rather surprised that nobody has tried to blame Israel for this.



how in the hell could they be responsible.



Inuhanyou said:


> The aftershocks are still going on you know, its not the end



yet but I doubt any of them is going to be as bad as the original one.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm rather surprised that nobody has tried to blame Israel for this.



Godzilla is Jewish.


----------



## horushaxx (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> I wont.:33



good to know i'm safe then, with all due respect


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> What the fuck?!
> 
> Please. If every single country didn't forgive another for what they did in the past, we'd be in constant war with each other. Ugh, I hate myself for thinking this but this reminds me of Naruto's cycle of hatred shit. And whatever happened to the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki with around 200 000 casualties? Are these people ignoring that part of history? Really? Really?
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean Benzaiten  I hope the worst for Japan has happened and now things start to get better...



impersonal said:


> Frankly, I'm worried. Experts keep saying "it can't be dangerous", "it won't get much worse", but there is now a 20km radius of evacuation. That's a lot. I have the impression people keep repeating "it can't get worse than that", but they don't really know.
> 
> Of course, I don't know better. But I'm telling the people I know in the area to be cautious.



It's part of the protocol to not worry people, saying everything is better than it really is, thus "experts" won't create collective panic. 



Mandom said:


> Officially Israel isn't a nuclear power too..



Officially Earth is a bomb...


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The aftershocks are still going on you know, its not the end



I still do not understand how aftershocks would do some serious damage. I mean they are just subsequent smaller earthquakes unless someone would enlighten me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

^ All of these aftershocks are above the 5.0 range, and many of them still are over the 6.0 range, still very dangerous

For another topic




By




On Pixiv


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

*earthquake came again  ( not big )*

my friend in Japan just post on FB.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

> Officially Earth is a bomb...


We live on a molten piece of rock with a thin crust that is constantly falling in a loop around a giant nuclear reaction surrounded by similar objects that also orbit around a giant hole in the universe which is part of other giant clusters of stars that orbit around holes in the universe.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

what the fuck, was wikipedia trolling me earlier? Said 7500 people missing, now it's down to 700. any way i can find reliable numbers, or should i not trust wiki


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

also, what's the situation with the reactors>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Why would you trust wiki? 

Use official sources, Wiki is prone to being edited suddenly and without warning


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I've got the Japanese tv stream  and stream with the guy giving English reports/translations. .I'll try to tell you what he's saying. Not sure what's been posted here already.

 The Daiichi reactor is being cooled down with seawater, and it seems to be working.Temperature is coming down. It was only the extra outer concrete container that blew.  When the explosion happened they were releasing steam to reduce the pressure, and that was the reason so much radioactivity was sent into the air. Levels have been decreasing since then.

The civilians exposed were 3 elderly people waiting not far away for an evacuation vehicle. The radiation levels then were such that if you were exposed for 1000 hrs there is 5% fatality rate.... but again, it was that high because they were  releasing steam

Tentative Nuclear Safety report calling this  a Level 4 accident on scale of 1-7 ( = no high risk for surrounding area ) 3Mile was a 5, Chernobyl 7


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

TenshiNeko said:


> snip



Finally some good news. It was the concrete shielding exploding and not the hull. Good to know


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

TenshiNeko, mind giving the links ?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have written article. I'm trying to type what the guy is telling people. He is sort of translating from the press conference  and other news.

Stream of guy giving English translations   

Japanese tv streams


----------



## xpeed (Mar 12, 2011)

The explosion isn't serious.  At least the reactors are showing signs of cooling.  That's good news.  Any temperature loss is good news.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Officially Earth is a bomb...



You mean The Israelian can blow up the Earth whenever they want ?


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why would you trust wiki?
> 
> Use official sources, Wiki is prone to being edited suddenly and without warning



Wiki isn't the most reliable source so far...


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

the guy on ustream is legendary


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> You mean The Israelian can blow up the Earth whenever they want ?



Oh no, no I didn't mean that 

I mean that many countries are really working on nuclear energy, but why? personally I don't think is a worthy inversion, however I guess each of those countries are just trying to be more powerful between each other... v_v


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

So 1993 posts in less then 48 hours...


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 12, 2011)

how are they managing to keep the reactors cool?


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

alright, what's going on with the reactors? This can't possibly turn into another Chernybl.

I thought Japan built their nuclear reactors better.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> how are they managing to keep the reactors cool?



The power company that owns the reactors did manage to get 8 diesel generators shipped to the site, and the Defense Force slung another one into play as well. I think they are currently using seawater for a cooling medium.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> how are they managing to keep the reactors cool?



Cause it's Motherfucking Japan.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anybody know if the disaster in nuclear plant is controled now?


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Gone from concern in reactor 1 to reactor 2, which is the concern right now.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

so what are the confirmed deaths now?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> how are they managing to keep the reactors cool?



I think reactors generate heat by bringing fissionable material close together.  If they want to reduce the output of a reactor, they simply pull the material away from one another, which is automatically supposed to happen when the computers in the plant detect an earthquake or an unusual amount of heat.  They can also pour water onto it to allow the heat to escape as steam.

If there really is a problem with the plant it's either due to human error, which is what happened at 3 Mile Island, the safety equipment wasn't up to standard or maintained, or that the plant was just badly designed and out of date.  There's also the possibility that the earthquake was just so bad that the safety systems weren't able to kick in fast enough before being damaged.


----------



## azaz117 (Mar 12, 2011)

If any of you have friends and/or family dealing with the aftershocks, the FEMA has a list of what to do, where to go, how to take precautions during aftershocks, etc.



Here is the URL for the Google Japanese translation:



Please forward it to people you know.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

The cooling systems that was running at the plant was using the power from the grid, so when the plants autoshutdown, the cooling systems went onto the back up diesel generators which was working until the tsunami came in and fudged it all up.
Now the external diesel generator modules are trying to fight the temperature by pumping sea water into the reactor.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

It's great to hear that the generators are finally coming under stable control.

I heard there was another Tsunami for Japan, what's the news on that?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

So everything is stable with the Fukushima I reactor right?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 12, 2011)

Summoner said:


> alright, what's going on with the reactors? This can't possibly turn into another Chernybl.
> 
> I thought Japan built their nuclear reactors better.



They studied Chernobyl when they built the reactors. They have multiple redundancies in their system.

That said, their opponent was an earthquake and an immense one at that. Eleven out of fifty reactors nationwide were sufficiently shook, of those eleven only two have had problems. That speaks to the efficacy of their planning measures and engineering competence. With a natural disaster of this magnitude, one must expect that even backup systems would be damaged, in the end all of the equipment regardless of its order of use is still on the same site. Something that would break the primary will likely break the secondary as well.

The radiation levels around the plant are dropping now, reports CNN.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

in other news, it seems like 7500 of the 9500 minamisanriku residents are safe


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats great. I heard 10,000 people are still missing right?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Summoner said:


> in other news, it seems like 7500 of the 9500 minamisanriku residents are safe



That's wonderful. Fuck, they move fast for having 15 minutes before being hit by the tsunami.


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

Another





TSUNAMI?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> Another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm searching everywhere and haven't found anything about a second tsunami.


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

Aftershocks are still being felt.

nuclear power plant area evacuated.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Oh no, no I didn't mean that
> 
> I mean that many countries are really working on nuclear energy, but why? personally I don't think is a worthy inversion, however I guess each of those countries are just trying to be more powerful between each other... v_v



Because there really isn't an alternative yet.

sure you have solar power and wind power. but those are nothing compared to the power output a nuclear plant has


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Summoner said:


> in other news, it seems like 7500 of the 9500 minamisanriku residents are safe



I think you got it wrong. The town has 17,000 residents. Of which 9500 are missing. So, sure, 7500 are accounted for, but the rest is still "missing" (=dead for 99% of them).


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So everything is stable with the Fukushima I reactor right?



Well - yes and no lol

CNN just ran an interview with Edwin Lyman.  He is a nuclear physicist and senior staff scientist in the Global Security program at the Union of Concerned Scientists in Washington, DC.  He basically said the use of seawater and boric acid, which they are currently using as a coolant, is a last ditch effort.  He believes this is the case as seawater, being very high is salinity, is very corrosive to heated materials. 

I found this article last night: 



> The reactors at the two plants use some of the oldest nuclear technology, dating to the 1960s. "These first-generation boiling-water reactors have the least margin of safety of any reactor design," said Frank N. von Hippel, a Princeton University physicist and former White House advisor.





Running parallel with the gist of that excerpt Lyman went on to comment that these reactors, identifying them as Mark I boiling water reactors, have a number of flaws in their containment building.  He informed that if the fuel makes its way through the reactor housing itself it can melt its way through the containment building (making it sound like it might waltz right on through).  

So, the reactors are being cooled as earlier reports had indicated.  Seawater is not the best option, but it can do the job (it takes longer).  I do understand that the US did supply coolant earlier, and perhaps they can switch?  IDK 

I'm optimistic - moreso than last night when I saw the reactor building simply disappear.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

BBC reporters in Sendai are saying that they have had another Tsunami alert


----------



## Summoner (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I think you got it wrong. The town has 17,000 residents. Of which 9500 are missing. So, sure, 7500 are accounted for, but the rest is still "missing" (=dead for 99% of them).



I read it wrong, I thought the town has 9500 residents but I stand corrected.

In other news, red alert reported at Fukushima Dai


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 12, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> BBC reporters in Sendai are saying that they have had another Tsunami alert



Oh for fucks sake... they just can't have a break now, can they.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah I read something about a second tsunami warning at a dutch news site.

residents are ordered to seek higher ground.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Oh for fucks sake... they just can't have a break now, can they.



..seems they can't for a long time. 
God bless Finland *JAPAN*


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

What the fuck did Japan do to earn another MOTHERFUCKING Tsunami?


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 12, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> BBC reporters in Sendai are saying that they have had another Tsunami alert



Good shit.

It's starting to sound like a Japanese man stabbed Polyphemus' eye.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> What the fuck did Japan do to earn another MOTHERFUCKING Tsunami?


Well, reading the comments people made on Israeli news sites, some think that Japan deserves this because they eat dolphins, etc.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate
Israel.

I knew the Jews were involved in this 


... Back on topic, Japan is at least lucky on one thing: wind direction. Wind is consistently blowing straight to the pacific ocean, meaning leaks, if they are controlled in time, will not affect the Japanese population outside of the immediate area around the nuclear plants (or the Koreas, or China).


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, reading the comments people made on Israeli news sites, some think that Japan deserves this because they eat dolphins, etc.



-,- Must I stab dumbshits.... They just need to stop saying that Japan is being devastated because they did this and this and this... it's fucking retarded.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 12, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> so what are the confirmed deaths now?



Around 2000.
But Thousands of people are still reported missing (10.000 in one single city).


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> -,- Must I stab dumbshits.... They just need to stop saying that Japan is being devastated because they did this and this and this... it's fucking retarded.



Not quite as retarded as the Americans on twitter and facebook who say we should not aid them because of the attack on Pearl Harbor. I didn't think it was even possible for me to be more disappointed in my country, but they sure proved me wrong...


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, reading the comments people made on Israeli news sites, some think that Japan deserves this because they eat dolphins, etc.



If any country deserves to be fucked up the ass it's us. We're the ones that unleashed the most devastation upon the world. Either us or the same place that douchebag Karzai resides in.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> Not quite as retarded as the Americans on twitter and facebook who say *we should not aid them because of the attack on Pearl Harbor*. I didn't think it was even possible for me to be more disappointed in my country, but they sure proved me wrong...



Yeah, I had to remove five of my friends for saying that on facebook.

America... because we can hold a grudge like no other.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Bender said:


> What the fuck did Japan do to earn another MOTHERFUCKING Tsunami?



Life is a bitch on the Ring of Fire.

Unfortunately we cant all live in rainbows and gum drop land riding your winged unicorns munching on chocolate.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

A somewhat unimportant news but related: crateloads of PS3s and PSP-GOs have been washed offshore. Sony is going to lose at least a season's revenue.


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> A somewhat unimportant news but related: crateloads of *PS3s and PSP-GOs* have been washed offshore. Sony is going to lose at least a season's revenue.



Muhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

You'd think that by now the planet would be done playing Rock Paper Cissors with Japan.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Yeah, I had to remove five of my friends for saying that on facebook.
> 
> America... because we can hold a grudge like no other.



And here I was thinking the general consensus to be that we were pretty even with Japan after Hiroshima and Nagasaki, you know?

I thought "Surely this is just some elaborate, well-orchestrated attempt at trolling massive amounts of people." I still hope that it is, to be honest. The alternative is just too depressing.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> You'd think that by now the planet would be done playing Rock Paper Cissors with Japan.



Do we all live in some bubble where we think we are immune to disaster?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> And here I was thinking the general consensus to be that we were pretty even with Japan after Hiroshima and Nagasaki, you know?
> 
> I thought "Surely this is just some elaborate, well-orchestrated attempt at trolling massive amounts of people." I still hope that it is, to be honest. The alternative is just too depressing.



Any person will common sense and an IQ over 70 would be able to think that. Unfortunately, there are people out there who are just plain stupid and hardly have any decent morals or ethics towards people in different countries. It sickens me, really... I'm amazed they're still alive.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Yeah, I had to remove five of my friends for saying that on facebook.
> 
> America... because we can hold a grudge like no other.



Do these fuck heads not realize that the US and Japan have been allies for decades?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

We're not, it's just that Japan's taking a buttload more punishment than any other developed country.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> Do these fuck heads not realize that the US and Japan have been allies for decades?



Apparently they don't. Reason why I removed them: I don't want to catch their disease of being a complete and total moron.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

So the family guy writer retard, Alex Sulkin, deleted his tweet and presented apologies. He even twitted a joke about New Jersey floods just to (hypocritically) avoid the backlash. He's still a retard. But it shows that, thank God, there's still enough intelligent people around to silence morons when they're too loud.





			
				MissFortune said:
			
		

> Apparently they don't. Reason why I removed them: I don't want to catch their disease of being a complete and total moron.


Rigorously speaking, you should insult them and educate them instead. But I understand.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> We're not, it's just that Japan's taking a buttload more punishment than any other developed country.



What do ya expect when you live on one of the most geologically active regions in the world? This definitely wasnt their first and it most definitely wont be their last.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> What do ya expect when you live on one of the most geologically active regions in the world? This definitely wasnt their first and it most definitely wont be their last.


Makes you wonder why people bother living on that shitty, overpopulated island chain.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Makes you wonder why people bother living on that shitty, overpopulated island chain.



Cause for about 2 thousand years they didnt know any better. Plus what better place can ya ski down Mt Fuji then go to the beach on the same day?

Its like Florida. Why the fuck would you want to buy Beach front property there when its likely going to get destroyed every year?


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 12, 2011)

source for the current tsunami warning for Japan?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Cause for about 2 thousand years they didnt know any better. Plus what better place can ya ski down Mt Fuji then go to the beach on the same day?



I can do that in my country as well. Our mountains at the Italian border are not far from our Mediterranean beaches.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

You can't control where idiots are going to sprout from the garden in any community like weed you must continuasly apply "Idiot be gone" directly where they fester to calm the rage within


----------



## ximkoyra (Mar 12, 2011)

Trending topics on Twitter:

Godzilla
Pearl Harbour(British spelling?)

I've also seen this pic floating around with a bunch of facebook posts saying things similar to:  

"Why are people praying for them.  They bombed us!!"
"Google Pearl Harbor deaths"
"Karma is bitch.  God bless"
etc. 


People are so awful to each other


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

ximkoyra said:


> Trending topics on Twitter:
> 
> Godzilla
> Pearl Harbour(British spelling?)
> ...



I dont know how many times I remember seeing Godzilla kicking up massive waves crushing all sorts of shit on his trip to go eff up another massive monster in the middle of town.


----------



## ximkoyra (Mar 12, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know how many times I remember seeing Godzilla kicking up massive waves crushing all sorts of shit on his trip to go eff up another massive monster in the middle of town.



I admit that I chuckled a little at Godzilla, but I would hate to see that if I had friends/family in Japan

The Pearl Harbor thing has really made me mad though. . . .


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

ximkoyra said:


> I admit that I chuckled a little at Godzilla, but I would hate to see that if I had friends/family in Japan
> 
> The Pearl Harbor thing has really made me mad though. . . .



We always hate it when it happens to people we are close to. Outside that bubble they are irrelevant!


----------



## G (Mar 12, 2011)

VoDe said:


> I wont.:33



Whew, i'm barely saved.
_livin' in Finland btw _


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

So there's been about 20 pages posted since I went to sleep. What happened with the reactors? I heard there was a small explosion and some radiation, but that's all I know.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> So there's been about 20 pages posted since I went to sleep. What happened with the reactors? I heard there was a small explosion and some radiation, but that's all I know.



Doesn't seem to have been much radiation. They're still trying to keep the fuel as cool as possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

They managed to contain the leak with the coolant, even though there was an explosion on the outer cement block 

But the catastrophe has been averted so far. 

Apparently now though, there is news of a second tsunami warning due to the continuous aftershocks.(which is not verified and should be treated as only a rumor)

And Minamisanriku prefecture is now completely destroyed with 7500 people displaced and just under 10,000 missing(dead), in that area alone


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> They managed to contain the leak with the coolant, even though there was an explosion on the outer cement block
> 
> But the catastrophe has been averted so far. Apparently now though, there is news of a second tsunami warning due to the continuous aftershocks.
> 
> And Minamisanriku prefecture is now completely destroyed with 7500 people displaced and just under 10,000 missing(dead), in that area alone



where did you get the news of a second tsunami?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> So there's been about 20 pages posted since I went to sleep. What happened with the reactors? I heard there was a small explosion and some radiation, but that's all I know.


Seawater and Boric Acid were added to the reactor, significantly cooling it and preventing a meltdown. Initially had to stop due to another Earthquake or aftershock, but continued again until the reactor chamber was filled. Radiation levels are now down significantly and what did leaked is just around the general area of the plant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> where did you get the news of a second tsunami?



going off of what other people have said here, but i guess i can't trust other's information about this


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> So the family guy writer retard, Alex Sulkin, deleted his tweet and presented apologies. He even twitted a joke about New Jersey floods just to (hypocritically) avoid the backlash. He's still a retard. But it shows that, thank God, there's still enough intelligent people around to silence morons when they're too loud.
> Rigorously speaking, you should insult them and educate them instead. But I understand.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17sEq7HX2QE[/YOUTUBE]

Haha I can practically taste his tears from here. Justice is served.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

I just read the Alec Sulkin tweet, what a fucking retard.


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

So the worst case scenarios have mostly been avoided? That's good, hopefully the focus can move to helping the survivors soon.

And I'm scared to ask but what did he tweet?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

@Geg: this:


> If you wanna feel better about this earthquake in Japan, google 'Pearl Harbor Death Toll'.



**


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiroshima and Nagasaki are things that never happened


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

somebody please tweet apologies to Japan on behalf of all good and decent people in the US. Japan is not only our ally but our friend, we(both sides) put aside the foolish mistakes of the past and Japan benefited greatly from our help after we occupied their country, likewise we benefit greatly from japans markets and technology

we love you Japan, somebody please tweet something like that(I don't use twitter)


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

He also tweeted a joke about the floods in New Jersey to make for it? Is this guy thick or what? Just say sorry and be done with it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Every country has its idiots. As we've seen with China as well as the US, a lack of empathy of a few people shouldn't ruin the image of the entire group


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

By the way, what's the news on tsunamis hitting the US west coast? I have some family living near LA.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

My source for the second tsunami warning was a live bbc reporter in Sendai saying that they had been given warning about it.

*Not the most reliable source*, but according to WNN (world nuclear news) one person died in the explosion earlier today for some people / or yesterday in japan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

The waves are virtually negligible from this distance Geg, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> By the way, what's the news on tsunamis hitting the US west coast? I have some family living near LA.



Some damage in Hawaii w/no major injuries to anyone. Little to no damage in the West Coast although there were 5[?] people who did get swept away by the waves (probably because they didn't heed to the warnings).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Some damage in Hawaii w/no major injuries to anyone. Little to no damage in the West Coast although there were 5[?] people who did get swept away by the waves (probably because they didn't heed to the warnings).



it was 3, and while two were rescued, 1 was lost at sea and presumed dead


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Some damage in Hawaii w/no major injuries to anyone. Little to no damage in the West Coast although there were 5[?] people who did get swept away by the waves (probably because they didn't heed to the warnings).



4 people got swept away, the beaches were over run and the water flooded a few stores/restaurants before stoping

the fact that the wave was still big enough to pass the beaches and enter the mainland really says something about how great the wave was back in Japan


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

i thought there was 4 in California and 1 in Oregon that was swept out and 1 was lost at sea


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 12, 2011)

The one idiot in California died because he went to the beach to take pictures of the tsunami coming in! I think there were 3 guys, but 2 were rescued


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2011)

I am usually I really calm guy, but that comment by Alex has really pissed me off. People amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Altron (Mar 12, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> i thought there was 4 in California and 1 in Oregon that was swept out and 1 was lost at sea


Meh I think the only real alarm was hawaii as I live in So Cal less than 2 miles from the California coast and we have not felt any tremors heavy or light or even heard warnings for Tsunami's.

The guy who got swept away was taking pictures while it was dangerous to do so.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 12, 2011)

The Daily What posted that there's imminent meltdown at the nuclear power plant, but does anyone have that from a reputable source? I know yesterday they were saying it wasn't too likely.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2011)

I was going to go to the coast tomorrow, I think I won't now.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I was going to go to the coast tomorrow, I think I won't now.



Risk is 0 for tomorrow. Don't worry. Worst possible thing, the water may still be a bit muddy/there might still be a few debris on the beaches.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 12, 2011)

> Japan's nuclear safety agency says Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Plant No. 3 reactor's emergency cooling system not functioning





> The Japanese nuclear safety agency is saying there is a possibility at least 9 people were exposed to radiation from the Fukushima facility
> 
> Japan nuclear safety agency says the number of people possibly exposed to radiation from Fukushima plant could reach 160



yeah..........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy fuck another reactor?? God dammit!


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2011)

I though i heard something about one of the nuke plants exploding.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

English version of the NHK World news channel from Japan.



Eki said:


> I though i heard something about one of the nuke plants exploding.



Minor explosion, only caused by a wall collapsing. Not nuclear related.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Holy fuck another reactor?? God dammit!


He posted no source.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He posted no source.



Google is your friend  but as you wish...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Google is your friend  but as you wish...



Twitter is not a source. And reuters only barely qualifies as a credible news source.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Misty said:


> Twitter is not a source. And reuters only barely qualifies as a credible news source.



Well imo they were pretty accurate up until now. But whatever you say if you dont want to follow it then dont.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hm, most other sources get their info from Reuters/ AP/ AFP. Reuters is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 12, 2011)

Reuters is pretty respectable. 
At least respectable enough for me. ¬v¬
Guess I'll hold off on panicking for now. *A*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

If there was an imminent meltdown we'd know for sure


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Well imo they were pretty accurate up until now. But whatever you say if you dont want to follow it then dont.



Hold on, you're right. I'm sorry,

I got my reuters and huffington posts mixed up.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2011)

Misty said:


> Twitter is not a source. And reuters only barely qualifies as a credible news source.



It qualifies as a better news source than Fox News at least


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

wait can ya'll give me a rundown of what's happened since last night?

i just woke up lol...


i checked on twitter, the japantimes, and the breaking news one, 
death toll up to 500something,
that all that gas that was released/what looked like an explosion was *all hydrogen* and yeah...

im not sure if that's right or not, someone care to tell me what's happened?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

^^Reactor and inner shielding are undamaged, only the outer wall was blown off. The reactor is now being flooded with sea water and boric acid to control the radiation and the heat, which is working. Radiation is going down rapidly, but it seems like 90 people need to be decontaminated before things are really looking up.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 12, 2011)

They are looking for survivors now.

Authorities were preparing to distribute potassium iodide tablets to help protect against thyroid cancer from radiation exposure


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

and the death count is way past 500  maybe your lookin at the official death count


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> wait can ya'll give me a rundown of what's happened since last night?
> 
> i just woke up lol...
> 
> ...



Hmm... thought it was some Cesium. At least that's what was on CNN's scroller earlier today.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> They are looking for survivors now.


They never stopped... The beauty of multi-agent systems (e.g., large numbers of people) is that they can multi-task. Just because the media can't and focuses strictly on the nuclear plants does not mean rescue operations have not started already.

In any case, I'm still worried about radioactive leaks. I'd expect the government to downplay things to avoid a panic, and the exploiting company to downplay things to save face. I know people in Japan, Korea, China... If the wind changes directions _and_ radioactive particles fly around, they will be affected; I'm telling them to be ready for that eventuality, even though I still consider it unlikely.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ^^Reactor and inner shielding are undamaged, only the outer wall was blown off. The reactor is now being flooded with sea water and boric acid to control the radiation and the heat, which is working. Radiation is going down rapidly, but it seems like 90 people need to be decontaminated before things are really looking up.


ah thats good then..
i hope they can clean the 90 people soon


illmatic said:


> They are looking for survivors now.
> 
> Authorities were preparing to distribute potassium iodide tablets to help protect against thyroid cancer from radiation exposure


omgod.. that's scary..


Inuhanyou said:


> and the death count is way past 500  maybe your lookin at the official death count


yes, of course its way more.
but i was looking at the official one.


Shark Skin said:


> Hmm... thought it was some Cesium. At least that's what was on CNN's scroller earlier today.



yeah sorry, my mistake,
i doubt it was ALL hydrogen but most of it was. cesium.. whats that?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> It qualifies as a better news source than Fox News at least




fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media


I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate



I have yet to see any news report from Fox news that has turned out to be false


this like TNA vs WWE shit...the hate is ridiculous


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> yeah sorry, my mistake,
> i doubt it was ALL hydrogen but most of it was. cesium.. whats that?


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate
> ...



Can't tell if sarcasm


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate
> ...



Don't know if serious


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate
> ...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

wow that's a pretty cool metal..

how'd it escape though? like, liquid or metal..gas even..? crazy! xD


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Fox news is reputable over subjects that dont necessarily involve politics.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media
> 
> 
> I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate
> ...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

yesterday the only thing on fox news was stuff about the tsunami

and then at one point this black man selling cupcakes showed up
i really want a cupcake now!!

and then they returned to discuss about tsunami/more like repeat everything every 10 minutes

then something about chelsea king and senator that is recovering from head shot

then more tsunami


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

Son Michael, I hope you're joking.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

w/e its cool to hate Fox news I get it



I'm not someone who trolls, nor am I someone that follows the crowd. 





does anyone care to explain why they hate fox news so much?






Sphyer said:


> Son Michael, I hope you're joking.



no I'm not, please enlighten me where this stem of hatred comes from


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

omg i am laughing so hard at this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

No, instead of that Michael, let's just stay on topic  There are plenty of articles that detail fox's lies in the cafe, if you want to see one you can see for yourself


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 12, 2011)

Because they routinely disregard any form of journalistic integrity to get ratings from the American right wing? That seems like a pretty good reason to me.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> w/e its cool to hate Fox news I get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not going to explain this to you. If you haven't already figured it out yet, you're a complete moron, and I hope you enjoy the lies you will receive from Fox for the rest of your life. Now back to the subject about Japan.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> fox news is a good news network, it has both republicans and liberals and in fact CNN is the network that's biased to the liberal media
> 
> I'm really getting sick and tired of people hating on fox news...theres no logic to this hate
> 
> I have yet to see any news report from Fox news that has turned out to be false



Fox news pretended Obama was raised in a Madrasa. This was a lie, which Fox news later admitted. I could give you more of these.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> does anyone care to explain why they hate fox news so much?


Generally speaking, Fox News is one of the least-reliable news networks in terms of providing unbiased, unaltered information.

Sure, the others have their faults, but Fox is usually the worst offender. 

Also, ignore the howler monkeys in here. They aren't any better.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

alright just forget it, don't want to derail the thread


im just sick of seeing people hate on the internet, the internet is full of nothing but haters


turns my stomach


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Also, ignore the howler monkeys in here. They aren't any better.



I hope by howler monkeys you don't mean the people who are telling him he's ignorant for believing Fox News is a reliable resource.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay okay, that's enough derailing for one day


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I hope by howler monkeys you don't mean the people who are telling him he's ignorant for believing Fox News is a reliable resource.


​


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

*More than 9,500 are unaccounted for in Minamisanriku, a small village in N. Japan - TIME*


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> ​



Am I doing it right Cotez ? :33


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *More than 9,500 are unaccounted for in Minamisanriku, a small village in N. Japan - TIME*



and there goes the death toll... I feel so bad for the Japanese


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Am I doing it right Cotez ? :33


Yep, you got it. 

But hey, this isn't about the Japs anymore.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Not true.. There is a lot of monkey in Hokkaido.. Japan has some monkey that you only find there too...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

those 9,500 probably won't be found anytime soon, sendai was the hardest hit too, i'm concerned about the other costal regions


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

7000 or so were found.. source a few page back..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> 7000 or so were found.. source a few page back..



No, those weren't the numbers.

The whole region of Minamisanriku was 17000 in total population, they found 7500 people accounted for, but the other 9500 are lost.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> 7000 or so were found.. source a few page back..



did it say where they were found? I find it hard to believe they could pull 7,000 people out of the ocean or under rubble


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

son_michael said:


> did it say where they were found? I find it hard to believe they could pull 7,000 people out of the ocean or under rubble


well those people could have all led themselves to safety, 
no one knew that they where there,
then people stumbled upon them,
boom, 7000 people found



another nuclear reactor..

*Japan's nuclear safety agency reports an emergency at a second reactor - AP*


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No, those weren't the numbers.
> 
> The whole region of Minamisanriku was 17000 in total population, they found 7500 people accounted for, but the other 9500 are lost.



Prefecture.. Not region..


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Is a massive evacuation of those regions of japan possible

and if they are unable to stabilize those three reactors where will be safe?

Also about the 9500, you are right they are all most likely dead BUT the rescue groups must still look and not count them as such 
there are definately still people alive and buried, and every life counts


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Prefecture.. Not region..



i'm just speaking in terms of general area


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan's current population is somehwere in the hundred millions right?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 12, 2011)

CNN is hardly better


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Japan's current population is somehwere in the hundred millions right?



I'm loving this thread.. 

125M +..


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Third reactor is now in trouble:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/japan-quake-nuclear-cooling-idUSLHE7EB02D20110312

Have to say, not looking well so far.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

so who's donated money yet? my parents donated like 50 bucks. we went to japan for vacation before, beautiful place.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

So I'm watching CNN (live time) and they stated that an official said that a meltdown might be imminent at one of Fukushima's reactors. Hmm, maybe they're late? 

Any info on this guys?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

^ TV news media has been late since last night, they only got word of the explosion in reactor 1 this morning


Another malfunction in another plant, jesus christ what a place to have an earthquake


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

all this and yet there seem to be parts of japan going about business as normal


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

I mean, the Japanese response to an emergency should be a lot more efficient then the Soviets, so I don't think there's going to be a mini-Chernobyl.

Still...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Well western japan wasn't affected much at all, besides the earthquake after all. And since the buildings will always be secure, there was no danger of them collapsing like they might have had they not had such stringent saftey standards built into the construction code. History of earthquakes has taught japan a lot about this, thank goodness


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

anybody have an accurate number of the amount of aftershocks that hit japan? and also if you can tell me how many were above magnitude 7.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, aside from the nuke issue, it definitely could have been worse, especially comparing it to the 1923 Tokyo quake.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well western japan wasn't affected much at all, besides the earthquake after all. And since the buildings will always be secure, there was no danger of them collapsing like they might have had they not had such stringent saftey standards built into the construction code. History of earthquakes has taught japan a lot about this, thank goodness



yes but should people in shibuya and other places start preparing for a nice log trip to the other side of the country
(I' dont know how far a nuclaer meltdown will reach if they cant cool these three reactors)


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 12, 2011)

> [5:48 p.m. ET, 7:48 a.m. Tokyo] A meltdown may be under way at one of Fukushima Daiichi's nuclear power reactors, an official with Japan's nuclear and industrial safety agency told CNN Sunday.
> 
> A meltdown is a catastrophic failure of the reactor core, with a potential for widespread radiation release. However, Toshiro Bannai, director of the agency's international affairs office, expressed confidence that efforts to control the crisis would prove successful.
> 
> Meanwhile, a second reactor at the same facility failed shortly after 5 a.m. Sunday, the Tokyo Electric Power Company said, according to TV Asahi. The power company said it was having difficulty cooling the reactor and may need to release radioactive steam in order to relieve pressure.



SOURCE:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

assddrago said:


> yes but should people in shibuya and other places start preparing for a nice log trip to the other side of the country
> (I' dont know how far a nuclaer meltdown will reach if they cant cool these three reactors)



If there was a real nuclear meltdown from these reactors i doubt moving to the other side of the country would matter, in the long run anyway.

Which is why we have to treat all new information about these malfunctions with a clear head, cause nobody is sure how contained they have this threat or if they'll be ultimately successful in cooling the reactor rods


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright I'm going to lie down now because all of this new information from multiple sites and different sources won't really help. It's hard to get your head wrapped around it all since we don't know what's true and what's false. I don't even know if they're getting better or worse or just in a standstill. I have to give it up to them again though. They're acting accordingly and putting their all into it. Japan's an amazing country. 

I'll be back in a few hours. Maybe then everything will be under control. In the meantime people pray as always.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

assddrago said:


> all this and yet there seem to be parts of japan going about business as normal



yeah, i have some family in kansai and they said they're perfectly fine.. they felt an earthquake but it they're used to it.


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 12, 2011)

My friend is an exchange student from Japan and she just went back last month. Luckily she sent out a facebook message saying she was fine.

Apparently she had to walk five hours by herself to get to her family. :/


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> My friend is an exchange student from Japan and she just went back last month. Luckily she sent out a facebook message saying she was fine.
> 
> Apparently she had to walk five hours by herself to get to her family. :/



lol, wow that sucks! 
she shoulda went back a month later! wait..nevermind..i'd be devastating to know that your family is there while you're here safe, and you don't know if they're ok or what..i would rather be in japan with my family while this happened. like not knowing if your parents and siblings and pets are alright..like, you didn't know that they where affected or not..
well my immediate family.. xD


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2011)

Somebody please tell me this shit is fake......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes it's fake. Kishi is not dead. He was confirmed as being fine.


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

I took a 3 hours power nap tell me folks did I miss anything?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Kishimoto was nowhere near the impact zones. He was in Tokyo working on the next manga chapter.  Just like every other mangaka, they stay in Tokyo where the system is housed for redistribution the next week. They hardly get vacations to go off sightseeing unless they're very respected (like shin chan's creator was)


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yes it's fake. Kishi is not dead. He was confirmed as being fine.



Thank god...why people do that? lol..... Damn Trolls...


----------



## RedAsATomato (Mar 12, 2011)

My condolences to those in Japan.


----------



## Feminist (Mar 12, 2011)

My signature is relevant to this thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Your like if ghandi or MLK or jesus christ were a poster on this site(one made up of one person), although they'd perpetually have that sig


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your like if ghandi or MLK or jesus christ were a poster on this site(one made up of one person), although they'd perpetually have that sig



Real talk


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

-ahem-

US forces converging on the area




> (Reuters) - The nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan arrived in Japan at 1 p.m. EST on Saturday to assist relief efforts after Japan's massive earthquake and tsunami.
> 
> It is part of a large mobilization of American naval forces in the Pacific to aid Japan, with more ships due to arrive in the coming days.
> 
> ...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

woo, go US!! 

helping out the bros


----------



## son_michael (Mar 12, 2011)

see THATS America, we help our allies



we care


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

There are only certain times that i feel proud that we have a pretty robust military, this is one of those times 

In foolish wars which serve no purpose, there's never been one


----------



## Feminist (Mar 12, 2011)

> It is part of a large mobilization of American naval forces in the Pacific to aid Japan, with more ships due to arrive in the coming days.



I love all the relief effort flooding in from the US. Makes me so proud.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Inuhanyou said:


> Your like if ghandi or MLK or jesus christ were a poster on this site(one made up of one person), although they'd perpetually have that sig


Lol thank you. Yeah I'm part of a lot of NGOs and organizations so they usually end up advertised in my sig.


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

U.S.A!

U.S.A!

U.S.A!

U.S.A!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, US arrived about 16 hours after the South Koreans arrived....


----------



## Punpun (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, US arrived about 16 hours after the South Koreans arrived....



Are you serious ? 

Did you never watch a globe map ?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Did you never watch a globe map ?


Assuming the fact that there already was a US navy base located inside Okinawa, I would've assumed US acted first for search and rescue?


----------



## Ultra (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, US arrived about 16 hours after the South Koreans arrived....



Go look at a World Map.


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2011)

Been keeping track with all of the updates. Glad to see more help is on the way.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, US arrived about 16 hours after the South Koreans arrived....



well of course,

south korea is like RIGHT THERE



and of course, im sure the guys stationed there would already be helping, probably helping with this nuclear problem, too.



WOO GO USA!!!  
im so proud!  


i love how that one USS germansomething was going to south east asia, and then got rerouted to go to japan! 


YEAH!! THATS THE US WE KNOW AND LOVE!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

There is a US base in Okinawa.

DURRRR...

Why exactly did they have to wait for giant ass US carriers to arrive on japan for relief mission?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> There is a US base in Okinawa.
> 
> DURRRR...



since when where you under the impression they hadn't already been helping?


----------



## krickitat (Mar 12, 2011)

YEs just like there are US bases all over the country, so when seattle blows UP and falls into the Ocean OF COURSE the people on Fort Lewis are going to help, but its not like they just keep air ship carriers on hand. You usually need a couple more people then that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> since when where you under the impression they hadn't already been helping?


Nothing. But all the news on websites said they were only there on stand-by.

All I know is that navy delivered a reactor coolant.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2011)

over 100 pages and 2100 replies


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you USA. Totally agree that it's such trying times that the world's allies need to come together to show support.

And for that we really need such strong military efforts!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 12, 2011)

Power plant seems to be a small problem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

They had to have the Japanese PM's official request to help in the disaster, which was granted last night. 

We had previously sent coolant from the US to their reactors a few hours after the first earthquake because the coolant they had on hand wasn't sufficient.

And its still a big problem from what we're hearing


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

krickitat said:


> YEs just like there are US bases all over the country, so when seattle blows UP and falls into the Ocean OF COURSE the people on Fort Lewis are going to help, but its not like they just keep air ship carriers on hand. You usually need a couple more people then that.


i see.. oh yeah that's why they're sending for helicopters and stuff too!


ExoSkel said:


> Nothing. But all the news on websites said they were only there on stand-by.


well don't they need permission ? from japan? 
but w/e
now they're helping! sending all these uss midways from all over the pacific to help! FUCK YEAH AMERICA


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> They had to have the Japanese PM's official request to help in the disaster, which was granted last night.


Well, that makes sense.


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel pretty bad for the authorities in charge of the disaster relief in Japan.  It's one disaster after another as a result of the quake out there.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm probably a bit late with this, but Masashi Kishimoto has confirmed that he is still alive.

Source:


----------



## Ceria (Mar 12, 2011)

There's conflicting reports about the possibility of a meltdown, which if the more negative reports prove correct, it could bring even more devastation. 

I hope they're able to contain it,


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I'm probably a bit late with this, but Masashi Kishimoto has confirmed that he is still alive.
> 
> Source:



Well that's definitely the most important information we've gotten so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I'm probably a bit late with this, but Masashi Kishimoto has confirmed that he is still alive.
> 
> Source:



Yes i think we got the picture when it was first brought up


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 12, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well that's definitely the most important information we've gotten so far.



I know, right?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

> Fears were compounded by a massive explosion on Saturday morning at a nuclear reactor, 160 miles north-east of Tokyo. Seawater was being pumped into the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant in an attempt to cool the radioactive core, while 90,000 people were evacuated from within a 12-mile radius.
> 
> Local authorities reported that almost 10,000 people – out of a population of 17,000 – were missing from the fishing port of Minamisanriku, which was engulfed by huge waves that swept inland for six miles. The earthquake was so powerful that Italy's National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology said the Earth's axis shifted 9.8in [25cm]. The US Geological Survey said the main island of Japan had moved 7.8ft [2.4m].
> 
> ...




This is just crazy.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

i thought the meltdown already occurred? like some of it? 





Nic said:


> I feel pretty bad for the authorities in charge of the disaster relief in Japan.  It's one disaster after another as a result of the quake out there.



it must be very stressful for them.

something id like to comment on,

kubo tite had retweeted something yesterday, how it said "even though we don't show it, we are very emotional right now. couldn't be prouder to be japanese, we stay strong" [something like that]
i feel that way too, im very very proud of how we're all so calm, how they're working so well under pressure, all those workers, the officials, the citizens. 
although right now many are starting to feel the reality, it is very emotional and i hope people will be able to mourn about this, to let themselves cry. its ok to cry. 
but so far they've been so calm and all and working great under pressure. really admirable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Reactor 1 partially melted down, but it was stopped yesterday. There is another reactor that's failing now in another location


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Reactor 1 partially melted down, but it was stopped yesterday. There is another reactor that's failing now in another location



Hopefully they will stop it. I mean as long as there no people near that area.


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2011)

well any radiation leak is bad even if everyone is evacuated due to environmental damages.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 12, 2011)

Nic said:


> well any radiation leak is bad even if everyone is evacuated due to environmental damages.



They will get it cool down since the U.S. are there to cool it down. They did it once the first reactor and they can do it again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't be too overconfident about that


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny how Americans are suddenly the good guys again.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

In Japan plant, frantic efforts to avoid meltdown



> TOKYO (AP) -- Inside the troubled nuclear power plant, officials knew the risks were high when they decided to vent radioactive steam from a severely overheated reactor vessel. They knew a hydrogen explosion could occur, and it did. The decision still trumped the worst-case alternative - total nuclear meltdown.
> 
> At least for the time being.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 12, 2011)

^
What makes you say that?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Funny how Americans are suddenly the good guys again.



America and Japan are in a gay relationship with one another. 

Weather doesn't fuck with our cute little uke.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2011)

Misty said:


> America and Japan are in a gay relationship with one another.
> 
> Weather doesn't fuck with our cute little uke.



That's an interesting way of putting it...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 12, 2011)

A near Meltdown one day might be a Full-Scale Meltdown the next day... You just don't know you just don't mother nature might just sneak up on Japan after they clean up the mess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

such is life, a bunch of fancy assorted cashews at random


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well it looks like the steam has been released on Reactor 3 to vent the pressure.


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 12, 2011)

Misty said:


> America and Japan are in a gay relationship with one another.
> 
> Weather doesn't fuck with our cute little uke.



Too much Hetalia


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 12, 2011)

> Yaroslov Shtrombakh, a Russian nuclear expert, said it was unlikely that the Japanese plant would suffer a meltdown like the one in 1986 at Chernobyl, when a reactor exploded and sent a cloud of radiation over much of Europe. That reactor, unlike the reactor at Fukushima, was not housed in a sealed container.



It sounds like it won't be as bad.


----------



## Atochi (Mar 12, 2011)

Didnt read all the posts now. But i wish all people in Japan good luck. If the meltdown really happens, it would be a huge disaster.

God... this looks horrifying.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LrjgOUN6QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It sounds like it won't be as bad.



Then its a good thing that it was houses in the cement shield, you proved me wrong thankfully

Of course, that's only considering if this guy is right


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

lady gaga apparently donated 16 million dollars to japan.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

Sirius B said:


> Too much Hetalia



No such thing as too much Hetalia


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lady gaga apparently donated 16 million dollars to japan.



She started an entire fund, isn't she awesome.

She's turned into more of a hero than a pop singer for a lot of advocates


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> She started an entire fund, isn't she awesome.
> 
> She's turned into more of a hero than a pop singer for a lot of advocates



I like some of her songs but she is a weird woman but she is godwin for this.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a ton of those rumours, one of which claims Britney's donated $64 million, lets take it with a pinch of salt right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's a ton of those rumours, one of which claims Britney's donated $64 million, lets take it with a pinch of salt right now.



I am pretty sure this is true

hell here is her bracelet shopping page


----------



## Bender (Mar 12, 2011)

That's it I'm gonna donate money 

This is terrible


----------



## emROARS (Mar 12, 2011)

Misty said:


> No such thing as too much Hetalia



Is it bad that I imaged Japan as beaten up and america comming to japan's house on regan?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I can confirm with certainty that I donated ?20.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

going to donate tommorow.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

I donated only a tenner yet. I will buy more shit from Japan and help their economy aswell


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 12, 2011)

I would donate money if I had extra money to spend. /sigh

Prayers will have to do for now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

People should be careful and only donate to legit nonprofit organizations. Don't donate anything if you get a shitty email or text, will most likely be a scam.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

Redcross is the way to go.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

planning to donate to the red cross anyway. someboy from my family works for them so its natural for me to donate to them.

god I was planning to go to japan somewhere next year.

hope things dont go out of hand.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan doesn't need any donations at the moment. What they currently need is a helicopters, logistic supplies, manpower, and people with rescue experiences.


----------



## Sesha (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be donating soon, but maybe I'll wait until the Gov'm asks for support from Europe or Norway. Dunno how much, though. Was considering 100kr or so, but no matter how I think about it, it feels utterly insufficient.

I still have a few acquaintances whose safety I know nothing of, although they're likely to be in Tokyo. I don't know how I'll find out about my people from way back when either. 

I hate this.



Matrix XZ said:


> They will get it cool down since the U.S. are there to cool it down. They did it once the first reactor and they can do it again.



Leaked radiation won't instantly dissipate even if a reactor is cooled down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japan doesn't need any donations at the moment. What they currently need is a helicopters, logistic supplies, manpower, and people with rescue experiences.



better donate the money now than later and have to wait for it to be adequately redistributed into resources


----------



## Huntress (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japan doesn't need any donations at the moment. What they currently need is a helicopters, logistic supplies, manpower, and people with rescue experiences.



that stuff costs u know.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I'll be donating soon, but maybe I'll wait until the Gov'm asks for support from Europe. Dunno how much, though. Was considering 100kr or so, but no matter how I think about it, it feels insufficient.
> 
> There's still a few people who's safety I dunno about, although they're likely to be in Tokyo. I don't know how I'll find out about people from way back when.
> I hate this.
> ...


you might thing your 100kr is a small sum

but image if 10 people donate = 1000

lets say 1000 people donate 100kr that would result in 100.000kr.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> that stuff costs u know.


Costs what? These stuffs are what japan is requesting from foreign nations.

They are not asking for donations.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Reactor 1 partially melted down, but it was stopped yesterday. There is another reactor that's failing now in another location



i think the new one that is failing is the one that was 7 miles away from the fukushima one, like the main fukushima one that we've been talking about..



omg, i really want to buy one of those bracelets!! D

ladygaga!<3

kubo retweeted something about that, it was funny  xD





ExoSkel said:


> Japan doesn't need any donations at the moment. What they currently need is a helicopters, logistic supplies, manpower, and people with rescue experiences.



yes, and the US is doing that by sending the USS midway ships over there with those men and helicopters


also,

it costs money for all the equipment needed, and sooner or later those people that where left without homes will get hungry and need somewhere to sleep, they need toilet paper, clothes, ect. WATER, electricity,
all of that costs to be brought. how do you pay for the gas for the vehicles that bring that there? for the vehicles that take the rescue workers over there?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully awareness doesn't taper off as time goes on like Haiti, all disasters must be treated with care


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 12, 2011)

Haiti was a joke, the only reason it got attention in the first place was because people (including celebrities) like pretending to care so they can look good.

With Japan however, most countries will have interests at stake so they'll most likely lend a hand as much as possible to get the country up and running again.

That's one thing Haiti didn't have, importance.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> it costs money for all the equipment needed, and sooner or later those people that where left without homes will get hungry and need somewhere to sleep, they need toilet paper, clothes, ect. WATER, electricity,
> all of that costs to be brought. how do you pay for the gas for the vehicles that bring that there? for the vehicles that take the rescue workers over there?


What, do you truly think japan needs cash right now in the midst of disaster? 

What japan at the moment, as of right now, as of this second, needs logistic supplies. Even if they do receive the money donation then what? Japan doesn't really have time to exchange those cash donations and buy supplies. 

Japan is receiving search and rescue, and logistic supplies from foreign nations, including USA. 

If japan really needs a cash donation, they would've asked for one from non-profit organizations.

Japan's electricity, water pipes, and roads are in mess. No shit. But in order to fix these problems, japan needs manpower and helicopters to move workers around, not money donations.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully awareness doesn't taper off as time goes on like Haiti, all disasters must be treated with care


Haiti is still in bad shape.



-Dargor- said:


> Haiti was a joke, the only reason it got attention in the first place was because people (including celebrities) like pretending to care so they can look good.
> 
> With Japan however, most countries will have interests at stake so they'll most likely lend a hand as much as possible to get the country up and running again.
> 
> That's one thing Haiti didn't have, importance.



100,000+ people dieing is a joke?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 12, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Haiti was a joke, the only reason it got attention in the first place was because people (including celebrities) like pretending to care so they can look good.
> 
> With Japan however, most countries will have interests at stake so they'll most likely lend a hand as much as possible to get the country up and running again.
> 
> That's one thing Haiti didn't have, importance.



Harsh. 

But more or less true. Japan is a big player in the financial world. Lots of governments and companies have too much money invested there to not do anything.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> they don't need cash donations.


Well they can't hurt now can they? Money's always good to have for any country.

If people aren't trained for rescue, don't have helicopters (available or at all), giving money may be their only option.

Now for big countries there's no excuse tho.



BassGS said:


> 100,000+ people dieing is a joke?


Wanna know how many people die on a daily basis in africa?

Besides, I was obviously referring to the haiti "phenomenon", get off that high horse and go get yourself some reading comprehension.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Well they can't hurt now can they? Money's always good to have for any country.
> 
> If people aren't trained for rescue, don't have helicopters available or at all), giving money may be their only option.
> 
> Now for big countries there's no excuse tho.


I'm just pointing out that japan is not in dire situation to ask for money donations like Haiti, Chile and China.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

The donations will be made Red Cross and other organisations that are going to Japan and helping with the rescue. It's not like Japan is asking for a handout like other countries.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Well they can't hurt now can they? Money's always good to have for any country.
> 
> If people aren't trained for rescue, don't have helicopters (available or at all), giving money may be their only option.
> 
> ...



Humor me.

You weren't clear and still aren't.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 12, 2011)

has things calm down?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Humor me.
> 
> You weren't clear and still aren't.



You really don't get the difference between the two tragedies? Are you that ignorant?


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

I get it. You people make it seem like one doesn't matter versuses the other. I know the different financially but you people need to stop bitching about money over lives. Yesterday people were attacking others for saying what will happen to the anime and manga releases and saying fuck that, that isn't important human lives are lost. And now its like Haiti is poor we get nothing from it so it doesn't matter if we help it. Stupid hypocrites. You don't see me worried about Japan, they can get out of this disaster strong. They won't be like Haiti.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

They were both very terrible tragedies, nobody can argue about that. So let's just stop comparing the two and focus on the now, which is Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread isn't about Haiti, its about Japan. Do the the whole world sticking it to the poor routine somewhere else. 



> And now its like Haiti is poor we get nothing from it so it doesn't matter if we help it.



Because no one helped it right?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2011)

What Ennoea said

Sixth reactor now forced to shut down:


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 12, 2011)

well money always helps in situations like that D:...but i would dare to say that japan's current situation, even with the earthquake and the tsunami having happened yesterday, is still better than haiti's after 1 year+

the thing is, haiti's situation was never any good to begin with D:...thats complicated

it doesnt minimize anything what happened though 


japan should be helped just as much, because they are a victim like all the others


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Haiti was a joke, the only reason it got attention in the first place was because people (including celebrities) like pretending to care so they can look good.
> 
> With Japan however, most countries will have interests at stake so they'll most likely lend a hand as much as possible to get the country up and running again.
> 
> That's one thing Haiti didn't have, importance.



And people on NF only care about Japan cause of their precious anime and manga series if this happened to any other country they wouldn't give two shits


----------



## Boradis (Mar 12, 2011)

Shirakawa, Japan (CNN) -- Japanese authorities are operating on the presumption that possible meltdowns are under way at two nuclear reactors, a government official said Sunday, adding that there have been no indications yet of hazardous emissions of radioactive material into the atmosphere.​
I'm having a hard time dealing with this reality. Russia is big enough to permanently evacuate a chunk of land as big as Chernobyl. But where will all these people _go?_


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2011)

it seems the situation is getting worse again from what i see.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> People should be careful and only donate to legit nonprofit organizations. Don't donate anything if you get a shitty email or text, will most likely be a scam.



Does anyone have a list handy? I found one earlier but it had a lot of fanmade funds on it that looked rather suspicious. The only legit-appearing one on the list was the Red Cross and I'm wondering what else there is.



ExoSkel said:


> Japan's electricity, water pipes, and roads are in mess. No shit. But in order to fix these problems, japan needs manpower and helicopters to move workers around, not money donations.



Unfortunately, this is all most of us, if not all of us, can do. There must be some organizations we can donate to who will transfer supplies as opposed to cash...?


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 12, 2011)

Still problems occuring at the Fukushima nuclear plant is quite unnerving.

Shelterbox seems a decent organization if you don't choose the Red Cross


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 12, 2011)

Just heard that the death toll is now expected to be over 1,800. 

And apparently there's a rumour going around that the creators of Pokemon and Hello Kitty didn't make it... I hope that's just a rumour.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> I would donate money if I had extra money to spend. /sigh
> 
> Prayers will have to do for now.



Eh if you pay taxes you already donated money to the cause. We only sent out a few naval vessels including a aircraft carrier.


----------



## DanE (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey whats gonna happen to Haiti now?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> Just heard that the death toll is now expected to be over 1,800.
> 
> And apparently there's a rumour going around that the creators of Pokemon and Hello Kitty didn't make it... I hope that's just a rumour.



It is

 the pokemon creator Satoshi Tajiri fainted at the horror of the destruction but other than that he's fine
wikipedia has announced four people dead who are just fine and our news coverage on this is nothing short of abysmal (especially breaking news.com)

the death toll is unfortunately going to be a lot more than that, I'm afraid............ that for a lot of people "missing" means buried or in the ocean


----------



## BassGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> This thread isn't about Haiti, its about Japan. Do the the whole world sticking it to the poor routine somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one helped it right?



You messed the point. Learn to read.

I'm done with this thread. Just depressed fanboys hypervantiling.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2011)

> And apparently there's a rumour going around that the creators of Pokemon and Hello Kitty didn't make it... I hope that's just a rumour.



Sounds like someone is trolling the kiddies.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Japan's electricity, water pipes, and roads are in mess. No shit. But in order to fix these problems, japan needs manpower and helicopters to move workers around, not money donations.


well all the materials needed to rebuild cost money. helicopters cost too. the fuel for helicopters. manpower, they don't need volunteers[well they do], but workers, professionals who know what they're doing..if those kind of people are snobby enough, then they'll need to pay for their services.
everything costs money.


Boradis said:


> Shirakawa, Japan (CNN) -- Japanese authorities are operating on the presumption that possible meltdowns are under way at two nuclear reactors, a government official said Sunday, adding that there have been no indications yet of hazardous emissions of radioactive material into the atmosphere.​
> I'm having a hard time dealing with this reality. Russia is big enough to permanently evacuate a chunk of land as big as Chernobyl. But where will all these people _go?_


i know! my mom was saying how if you have to evacuate those areas permamently, you'd be like splitting japan into two..
cuz to go around you'd have to go through the west/east[the one closest to korea..i don't know whats east or west over there >__<]
and japan is really small, and since its mostly mountains, you can't really build towns and stuff that you'd normally have near the coast.. to have hundreds of thousands people to live there, to be evacuated, its just not a good situation.


Kelsondra said:


> Just heard that the death toll is now expected to be over 1,800.
> 
> And apparently there's a rumour going around that the creators of Pokemon and Hello Kitty didn't make it... I hope that's just a rumour.


lol the creator of pokemon died a long time ago. 
the creator of hello kitty died...i think..idk just rumors on tumblr


EDIT: you know, i don't know anymore. i thought the creator of pokemon died a long time ago? but now he's alive? lol im confused. and i heard that the creator of hello kitty died.. but all over tumblr, no real official thing.. tubmrl sucks. 4chan.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does anyone have a list handy? I found one earlier but it had a lot of fanmade funds on it that looked rather suspicious.



Here is one from USAToday:


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 12, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol the creator of pokemon died a long time ago.


Lol that goes to show how much I pay attention ... and why I said it was a rumour. 



AznKuchikiChick said:


> and yes, the creator of hello kitty died...i think..yeah im pretty sure.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lady gaga apparently donated 16 million dollars to japan.



Is this really true?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> Lol that goes to show how much I pay attention ... and why I said it was a rumour.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 12, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> Lol that goes to show how much I pay attention ... and why I said it was a rumour.






The creator of Hello Kitty, , was alive and well as of Friday at least. The same goes for Pokemon creator .


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2011)

i didn't want to have to do this.. but iv searched on my own..

is tetsuya nomura, yoko shimomura, nobuo uematsu, 
are they ok..?

my favorite composers..the kh guy...


----------



## namezox (Mar 12, 2011)

Donated 20$ only. Will donate more once people buy my textbooks. Such a tragic.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 12, 2011)

A good summary of the disaster's impact on the artists behind our favorite Japanese media (manga, anime and video games), and more suggestions on how to help.

_-- anigamers.com_

_ --AnimeNewsNetwork_


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Donated 30,000 Yen. Japan gave me so much


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Is Kishii dead?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2011)

Boradis said:


> Here is one from USAToday:



Thank you!



AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol *the creator of pokemon died a long time ago*.
> the creator of hello kitty died...i think..idk just rumors on tumblr.



Naw, that was another wild internet rumor. 



Ennoea said:


> Sounds like someone is trolling the kiddies.



Western world spreads rumors that the creators of Pokemon, Hello Kitty, and Naruto all died because they are three of the top five 'names' most westerners think of when they hear the word 'anime'. 

There are quite a few other, lesser-known mangaka and creaters who are also 'missing'/haven't twittered and there aren't rampant rumors that any of them died exactly because they aren't so famous.

Supposedly all three have been confirmed safe now, although I haven't seen definite sources for all of them (the only info. we have on Kishi as far as I know is Tazmo's twitter, and I'm inclined to trust him).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2011)

Japan being donated money for this isn't anything bad at all. We know they need resources, they need more relief, they need people being saved but honestly when you're regular people like us there's only so much we can do. We can't be out there saving people, we can't be out there trying to cool down the reactors, we're behind our computers seeing how our friends are and donating to help them any way we can. They'll get the money and it'll be used for food, water, more relief just whatever is needed with the money. There's nothing bad about that, at all. 

Right now from what I'm seeing it's getting better or at a standstill. They said the reactor might not meltdown so I'll keep up with that. Better than nothing. With the US helping them out it at least helps a great deal.

Another thing but with US helping out Japan and people getting onto us for that honestly, it's far more important than that. We're really not evil people. Even so Japan needs whatever help they can get, WW2 is far gone and we've got their backs like a Jansport. Japan has allies and any allies is a great great thing.


----------



## Rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Is Kishii dead?



I don't see how Kishi or ANYONE (unless they are cruel people) for that matter dying is suppose to be funny?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I am sorry.That wasnt meant.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 13, 2011)

These are seiyuus. At lower left you can change list to mangakas, actors/actresses/music artists, or other .....There have been NO celebrities confirmed to be "not ok", not so far anyway


btw, Japan was previously calling the earthquake an 8.8. They upgraded it to a 9.0 earlier today. I heard it on the . They keep showing the same films . Check the J-language stream. Usually onscreen is M9.0 ....along with the rising death toll ...at 2800 now


----------



## Boradis (Mar 13, 2011)

Should we, perhaps in cooperation with other international fans of Japanese entertainment, pool donation efforts? Considering how much enjoyment we have received from that one nation it seems appropriate.


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

Boradis said:


> Should we, perhaps in cooperation with other international fans of Japanese entertainment, pool donation efforts? Considering how much enjoyment we have received from that one nation it seems appropriate.



That isn't a bad idea, actually...


----------



## BassGS (Mar 13, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Is Kishii dead?


----------



## Boradis (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelsondra said:


> That isn't a bad idea, actually...



I'll look around and see if something like this has been started somewhere. 

If something is found, maybe the mods could add a donation banner on the site.


----------



## sugar15baby (Mar 13, 2011)

list of Japanese public figures who have been confirmed to be safe

*Spoiler*: __ 



12012
9nine
AAA
Abe Mao
Abe Natsumi
Abe Tsuyoshi
Abiru Yuu
ACIDMAN
Adachi Rika
Aguri Igarashi 
AI
Ai Nonaka
Ai Shimizu
Ai Yasawa
Aiba Hiroki
AILI
Akamatsu Studio via Ken Akamatsu
AKB48
Akemi Takada
Akeno Watanabe
Aki Kanada
Aki Toyosaki
Akiko Higashimura
Akiko Kobayashi
Akio Watanabe
Akira Amano
Akira Ishida 
Akira Toriyama
alan
ALI PROJECT
Alice Nine
Amano Tsuki
Ami Koshimizu
An Cafe’s Kanon
An Cafe’s Takuya
An Cafe’s Teruki
Angela Aki
Angelo
Anna Tsuchiya
Aoi Yuuki
Aoyama Thelma
Aqua Timez
Arashi
Arihara Kanna
Arina Tanemura
Asami Imai
Asami Shimoda 
ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION
Atsuko Enomoto
Atsuko Tanaka
Atsushi Abe
Atsushi Ohkubo
Atsushi Tamura
Atushi Kousaka
Aya Endo 
Aya Hirano
Aya Hisakawa
Aya Uchida
AYABIE’s Aoi
AYABIE’s Yumehito
Ayahi Takagaki
Ayaka
Ayako Kawasumi
Ayana Taketatsu
Ayumu Asakura
Ayuse Kozue
AZU
Bambi Kitazawa
Base Ball Bear
Becky
BENI
Berryz Koubou
Bisco Hatori
Blood Stain Child’s Sophia
BOOM BOOM SATELLITES 
BREAKERZ
BRIGHT
BUMP OF CHICKEN
C-ute
Chako Abeno
Chihara Minori
Chihiro Suzuki
Chika Fujitō
Chika Umino
Chizu Kobashi
CLAMP
Cocoa Fujiwara
COMA-CHI
Crypton Future Media via Hatsune Miku's Facebook Page
Crystal Kay
D
D-BOYS (Suzuki Hiroki, Igarashi Shunji, Horii Arata, Endo Yuya, Wada Masato, Makita Tetsuya, Kaji Masaki, Mikami Masashi, Takahashi Ryuki)
D'espairsRay
D=OUT’s Minase
D=OUT’s Reika
DA PUMP
Dachou Club
Daichi Miura
Daigo
Daisuke Kishio
Daisuke Namikawa
Daisuke Ono
Daito Shunsuke
Def Tech
DIR EN GREY
Do As Infinity’s Van Tomiko
Echiro Oda
Eiichiro Oda
Eikura Nana
Emi Maria
Emiri Katou
Endo Shouzou
Eri Kitamura
Erina Nakayama
EXILE
FLOW
flumpool’s Kazuki
Fujimori Shingo
Fujimoto Miki
Fujioka Hiroshi
Fukuhara Miho
Fukuyama Masaharu
Fumiko Orisaka
FUNKY MONKEY BABYS
Fuse Akira
G-YUN
GACKT
GAKIDO (Kahiro, Yohya, Shutaro, Yuu , Rito, Tossy)
GIRL NEXT DOOR
GLAY’s HISASHI
GLAY’s TERU
Go Inoue
Gokaiger cast and crew
Gosho Aoyama
Goto Yukari
GReeeeN
HALCALI
Halko Momoi
Hamada Britney
Hamasaki Ayumi
Haruka Tomatsu
Harumi Sakurai
Haruna Ai
Hatsune
Hayao Miyazaki
Henmi Emiri
Hideaki Sena
Hidekaz Himaruya
Hideo Ishikawa
Higa Manami
Hikari Midorikawa
HIMEKA
Hinako Takanaga
Hino Matsuri
Hirahara Ayaka
Hirano Aya
Hiraoka Yuta
Hiro Shimono
Hiroaki Hirata
Hiroaki Inoue
Hiroki Suzuki (of JUNE entertainment group)
Hiroki Takahashi
Hiroki Yasumoto
Hiroko Taguchi
hiromi
Hiromu Arakawa
Hirose Kohmi
Hiroshi Kamiya
Hiroya Oku
Hiroyuki Takei 
Hisayo Mochizuki
Hitomi Harada
Hitomi Terakado
HOME MADE Kazoku
Honda Keisuke
Hongo Kanata
Horikita Maki
Hoshimura Mai
Hoshino Aki
Hosoda Yoshihiko
Houko Kuwashima
Hozumi Gōda
Humikane Shimada
Hyouta Fujiyama
Ichihara Hayato
Ichii Sayaka
Ichikawa Tomohiro
Ichikawa Yui
Ichimichi Mao
ICONIQ
Idoling!!!
Iida Kaori
Ikimonogakari
Ikuji Nose
Ikuta Touma
Imai Hisashi from BUCK-TICK
Inoue Joe
Inoue Kikuko
Inoue Masahiro
Inoue Takehiko
Iori Nomizu
Irie Saaya
Ishiguro Aya
Ishiguro Hideo
Ishihara Kaori
Ishii Koji
Ito Hideaki
Ito Yousuke
Ito Yuko
Ito Yuna
Iwata Sayuri
JASMINE
JAY’ED
Jero
JHETT a.k.a. YAKKO
JUJU
JULIET
Jun Fukuyama
Jun Mochizuki
Junichi Suwabe
Junji Majima
Junko Iwao
Junko Mizno 
Junko Noda
Junko Okada
Junko Takeuchi
Kago Ai
Kakifly
Kaku Kento
Kalafina
Kamakari Kenta
Kamiji Yusuke
Kamiki Aya
Kana Hanazawa
Kana Ueda
Kanae Itō
Kanako Sakai
Kaneda Aiko
Kanetake Ebikawa
Kanjani8’s Okura Tadayoshi
Kanjani8’s Yokoyama Yuu
Kano Sisters
Kanon Wakeshima
Kaori Yuki
Kaoru Kurosaki
Kappei Yamaguchi
Karina
Karuho Shina
Kat-Tun
Kato Emiri
Kato Kazuki
Kato Keisuke
Kato Miliyah
Katsuyuki Konishi
Kawada Mami
Kawakami Maiko
Kawase Tomoko
Kazue Kato
Kazuhiko Inoue
Kazuma Kodaka
Kazuya Minekura
Keiji Fujiwara
Ken Akamatsu
Ken Sugimori
Kenichi Matsuyama
Kenishi Suzumura
Kenji Kamiyama
Kenjiro Tsuda
KENN
Kenta Miyake
Kia Asamiya
Kikuko Inoue
Kinoshita Yukina
Kiryu’s Kujo Takemasa
Kis-My-Ft2’s Fujigaya Taisuke
Kis-My-Ft2’s Kitayama Hiromitsu
Kis-My-Ft2’s Tamamori Yuuta
Kishitani Kaori
Kishô Taniyama
Kitano Kie
Kiyohiko Azuma
Koge Donbo
Kohhei Takeda
Kōichi Tōchika
Koike Yui
Kojima Hideo
Kojima Yoshio
KOKIA
Kokusho Sayuri
Komatsu Ayaka
Komuro Tetsuya
Kosuke Fujishima
KOTOKO
Kotono Mitsuishi
Kouichi Yamadera
Kouta Hirano
Kra
KREVA
Kumi Sakuma
Kumichi Yoshizuki
Kuraki Mai
Kurea Aida
Kuribayashi Minami
Kurokawa Mei
Kuroki Meisa
Kusumi Koharu
Kuwano Nobuyoshi
Kyan Chiaki
L’arc~en~Ciel
Lead
lecca
Lily Hoshino
LiSA
LM.C
LUNA SEA
m-flo’s Taku Takahashi
m-flo’s VERBAL
Maaya Sakamoto
Madhouse Studios via Masao Maruyama
Maeda Yuki
Mai Goto
Mai Kadowaki
Mami Kosuge
Mamiko Noto
Mamoru Hosoda
Mamoru Miyano
Mano Erina
Marina Inoue
Mariya Ise
Masahiko Aoki
Masakazu Morita
Masami Kurumada
Masashi Kishimoto
Masaya Matsukaze
Masaya Onosaka
Masumi Asano
Masuwaka Tsubasa
Matsuri Hino
Matsushita Yuya
Matsuura Aya
Matsuyama Kenichi
Matsuyama Yuya
Matsuzaka Tori
Matsuzaki Shigeru
MAX’s Reina, Nana, Lina, and Mina
May J.
May'n
MAY’S
Maya Miki
Mayu Shinjo
Mayumi Aida
MEGUMI
Megumi Hayashibara
Megumi Nakajima
Megumi Ogata
Mel Kiishida 
Melody
MiChi
Mick Takeuchi
Midori Harada
mihimaru GT
Mika Kanai
Minako Kotobuki
Minami Keisuke
Minari Endo
mini
MINMI
Minori Chihara
Minoru Shiraishi
MISIA
Mitsuki Saiga
Miura Haruma
Miura Ryosuke
Miura Shohei
miwa
Miyagawa Daisuke
Miyavi
Miyazawa Rie
Miyu Irino
Miz
Mizca
Mizobata Junpei
Mizushima Hiro
Momoiro Clover
MONKEY MAJIK
Morikubo Shotaro
Morning Musume
moumoon’s YUKA
Ms.OOJA
MUCC
Mukai Osamu
MUNEHIRO (aka Suzuki Sarina)
MUSICA
Naka Riisa
Nakagawa Shoko
Nakao Akiyoshi
Nakazawa Yuko
Nana Inoue
Nana Mizuki
Nanase Aikawa
Nao Yazawa 
Naoki Yanagi
Natsukawa Jun
Natsuki Takaya
Natsume Ono
NEWS’s Tegoshi Yuya
NEWS’s Yamashita Tomohisa
NICE GIRL Project!
Ninomiya Tomoko
Nishino Kana
Nishiuchi Mariya
NMB48
Nobuhiko Okamoto
Nobuhiro Watsuki
Nojima Hirofumi
Nojima Kenji
Noriaki Sugiyama
Norio Wakamoto
Ogata Megumi
Okada Yoshinori
Okamoto Rei
Oku Hanako
Olivia Lufkin
Oma Ichimura
Omasa Aya
ON/OFF
ONE OK ROCK
Ono Takurou
Onosaka Masaya
ORANGE RANGE
ORESKABAND
Oshima Mai
Otsuru Gitan
Ozawa Ryota
Perfume
Pour lui
PUFFY
RAM RIDER
Rei Hiroe
Reno Amagi
Rica Fukami
Rica Matsumoto
Rie fu
Rie Kugiyima
Rie Tanaka
Rika Ōgaki
Rina Satou
RIZE
Romi Park (Paku)
RSP
Rumi Shishido
ryo from supercell
Ryo Horikawa
Ryo Naitou
Ryohgo Narita
Ryoko Shintani
Ryotaro Okiayu
Ryuji Gotsubo
Ryukishi07
S/mileage
sakanaction
Saki Fujita
Saki Nakajima
Saki Otoh
Sakura Gakuin
Sakura Nogawa
Sakuraba Nanami
Sakurada Doori
Sakurai Rina
Salyu
Saori Goto
Saori@destiny
Sasaki Kensuke
Sasano Takashi
Sato Arisa
Sato Takeru
Sato Yuichi
Satoda Mai
Satomi Akesaka
Satomi Arai
Satomi Hanamura
Satoru Hiura
Satoshi Fumi
Satoshi Tajiri
Sayaka Ohara
SCANDAL
SDN48
Seki Tomokazu
Seto Koji
Shaku Yumiko
SHEILA
Shimatani Hitomi
Shimizu Kazuki
Shimizu Shota
Shimokawa Mikuni
Shimoyama Yoshimitsu
Shindo Gaku
Shinichiro Miki
Shinohara Tomoe
Shintaro Asanuma
Shirota Jun
Shirota Yu
Shizuka Itou
Shonan no Kaze ( HAN-KUN, Wakadanna)
Shouichiro Hoshi
Shoutaro Morikubo
SION
SMAP’s Katori Shingo
Sonim
SOUL’d OUT
SOULHEAD
Sowelu
Stereopony’s NOHANA
Stereopony’s SHIHO
Suara
Suda Masaki
SuG
Sugimoto Aya
Sugiura Taiyo
SUPER☆GIRLS
Superfly
Suzuhito Yasuda
Suzuki Ami
Suzuki Anne
Suzuki Kyoka
Tadashi Agi
Taiten Kusunoki
Takagi Manpei
Takagi Motoki
Takagi Shinpei
Takahashi Hitomi
Takahashi Kumiko from CHATMONCHY
Takahiro Fujimoto
Takahiro Mizushima
Takahiro Sakurai
Takano Hiroshi
Takeharu Ishimoto
Takehito Koyasu
Takeshi Konomi
Takeshi Obata
Takiguchi Yukihiro
Tamaki Hiroshi
Tamaki Nami
Tamiki Wakaki
Tamura Atsushi
Tanaka Kei
Tanaka Miho
Tanaka Rie
Tanimura Mitsuki
Tanimura Nana
Taniyama Kisho
Temari Matsumoto
TENMON
Terry Ito
Tetsu Inada
The Brilliant Green
the GazettE
THE KIDDIE
Tite Kubo 
Toda Keiko
Todo Yuta (Yutti)
Tohru Fujisawa
Toki Asako
Tokito Ami
Tokito Saburo
Tokokazu Sugimura
Tokuyama Hidenori
Tomatsu Haruka
Tommy february6
Tomokasu Seki
Tomokazu Sugita
Tomoko Ninomiya
Tomomi Nakamura
Toriumi Kousuke
Toshiyuki Morikawa
Totani Kimito
Touko Akiba
Toyosaki Aki
Tsubasa Yonaga
Tsuchiya Yuuichi
Tsugumi Ohba
Tsuji Nozomi
Tsukamoto Takashi
Tsunku
Uemura Kana
Ueno Juri
Ueto Aya
Ume Aoki
Umeda Erika
Urobuchi Gen
Usamaru Furuya
Usuda Asami
Utada Hikaru
Vistlip
w-inds.
WaT’s Koike Teppei
WaT’s Wentz Eiji
Watanabe Daisuke
Wataru Hatano
Watase Yu
WEAVER
X JAPAN
YA-KYIM
Yagami Ren
Yaguchi Mari
Yaida Hitomi
Yamada Yuki
Yamamoto Tarou
Yamasato Ryouta
Yana Toboso
Yanagiba Toshiro
Yasuda Kei
Yasuda Misako
Yasuhiro Nightow 
Yasumoto Hiroki
Yōko Hikasa
Yoko Kanno via Steve Conte
Yoko Soumi
Yokomine Sakura
Yoshinori Kisaragi
Yoshitoshi Abe
Yoshizawa Hitomi
Yousei Teikoku
Yu Darvish
YUI
Yui Horie
Yui Kano
Yui Makino
Yuka
Yuka Terasaki
Yukako Kabe 
Yukana
Yukari Higa
Yukari Tamura
Yuki Aoi
Yuki Fujiwara
Yuki Kaida
Yuki Kamatani
Yuko Goto
Yuko Sanpei
Yumiko Kobayashi
Yumiko Nakajima
Yun Kouga 
YURIA
Yurika Ochiai
Yuu Asakawa
Yuu Kobayashi
Yuuichi Nakamura
Yuuki Kaji
Yuuko Satou
Yuuna Inamura
Zeebra



now im off to donate


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 13, 2011)

its like watching a Japanese movie, except that there are no Gundam/Godzilla rampaging and the deaths are real 

btw i hope Kishi is safe


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

dummy plug said:


> its like watching a Japanese movie, except that there are no Gundam/Godzilla rampaging and the deaths are real
> 
> btw i hope Kishi is safe



;_; the huge gundam statue broke during the quake too. 

And Kishi is safe.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought the Gundam statue breaking was a photoshop.


----------



## Kunkka (Mar 13, 2011)

dummy plug said:


> its like watching a Japanese movie, except that there are no Gundam/Godzilla rampaging and the deaths are real
> 
> btw i hope Kishi is safe



But Godzilla was there! 

*Spoiler*: __ 










The Gundam thing was a fake.


----------



## valerian (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Hirohiko Araki fine?


----------



## Boradis (Mar 13, 2011)

More useful links. They advise to make sure you donate to an established charity to make sure your money goes where it should.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I thought the Gundam statue breaking was a photoshop.



By a Blenderite, right? 

Anyway does anybody know exactly where Tazmo got the intel. on Kishimoto to tweet, as he doesn't seem to appear on any confirmation lists?


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got 5 of these wrist bands for my friends and I: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> By a Blenderite, right?
> 
> Anyway does anybody know exactly where Tazmo got the intel. on Kishimoto to tweet, as he doesn't seem to appear on any confirmation lists?


I'm sure it was 

Those guys are everywhere and yeah Kishi's fine. I don't know which list it was but he was added today I believe.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 13, 2011)

i guess this one beats the one at Phuket before


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

> TOKYO -- Japan's Meteorological Agency says it has upgraded the magnitude of Friday's catastrophic earthquake to 9.0.
> 
> The agency earlier measured it at 8.8. The quake was already the biggest to hit Japan since record-keeping began in the late 1800s and one of the biggest ever recorded in the world.
> 
> ...



Japan says it's 9.0

US says it's 8.9

I say why do they even care? They should get their asses into Sendai and rescue people


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Live press conference about the nuclear reactor being translated into english in realtime


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Masashi Kishimoto alive or not??

please tell me i'm dying over here


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> Is Masashi Kishimoto alive or not??
> 
> please tell me i'm dying over here



Yes. Along with pretty much every manga artist out there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 13, 2011)

NHK is saying there might be another hydrogen explosion on Reactor #3


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> NHK is saying there might be another hydrogen explosion on Reactor #3



Whoever designed this plant should be lynched


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Yes. Along with pretty much every manga artist out there.



that's mean of you to say.
can you confirm this wise arse?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> that's mean of you to say.
> can you confirm this wise arse?



Say what now?

It's been confirmed that he's alive like 20 times in this thread already.

Go back through the thread and see yourself.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Say what now?
> 
> It's been confirmed that he's alive like 20 times in this thread already.
> 
> Go back through the thread and see yourself.



there was no official sources to back their claim, basically  I saw someone saying "he's alive" and all the others just shouted behind him the same thing. with no real evidence to back their claim.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> there was no official sources to back their claim, basically  I saw someone saying "he's alive" and all the others just shouted behind him the same thing. with no real evidence to back their claim.



Look more, it's right here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The following members of the anime, manga, game, and related industries have checked in via Twitter or other social networking sites to report being alive and well after the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin):

Aguri Igarashi
Ai Shimizu
Ai Yasawa
Akemi Takada
Aki Kanada
Aki Toyosaki
Akio Watanabe
Akira Amano
Akira Ishida
Akira Toriyama
Arina Tanemura
Asami Shimoda
Atushi Kousaka
Atsushi Ohkubo
Aya Endo
Aya Hisakawa
Aya Hirano
Ayahi Takagaki
Ayumu Asakura
Bisco Hatori
Chako Abeno
Chihiro Suzuki
Chika Umino
CLAMP
Daisuke Kishio
Daisuke Namikawa
Daisuke Ono
Echiro Oda
Emiri Kato
Eri Kitamura
Fumiko Orisaka
Go Inoue
Gosho Aoyama
Haruka Tomatsu
Hayao Miyazaki
Hidekaz Himaruya
Hideo Ishikawa
Hikari Midorikawa
Hinako Takanaga
Hiroki Yasumoto
Hiroshi Kamiya
Hiroya Oku
Hiroyuki Takei
Hozumi Gōda
Humikane Shimada
Hyouta Fujiyama
Jun Fukuyama
Jun Mochizuki
Junichi Suwabe
Junko Mizuno
Junko Takeuchi
Kana Ueda
Kanetake Ebikawa
Kanon Wakeshima
Kappei Yamaguchi
Katsuyuki Konishi
Kazue Kato
Kazuhiko Inoue
Kazuya Minekura
KENN
Ken Akamatsu
Kenishi Suzumura
Kenji Kamiyama
Kenta Miyake
Kia Asamiya
Kikuko Inoue
Kish? Taniyama
Kiyohiko Azuma
Koge Donbo
Kouichi Yamadera
Kouta Hirano
Kurea Aida
Lily Hoshino
Madhouse Studios
Mami Kosuge
Mamiko Noto
Mamoru Hosoda
Mamoru Miyano
Masashi Kishimoto
Masaya Onosaka
Masakazu Morita
Marina Inoue
Maaya Sakamoto
Mayu Shinjo
Mayumi Aida
Megumi Hayashibara
Megumi Nakajima
Megumi Ogata
Mel Kishida
Mick Takeuchi
Minako Kotobuki
Minori Chihara
Mitsuki Saiga
Miyu Irino
Nao Yazawa
Natsuki Takaya
Natsume Ono
Nobuhiko Okamoto
Noriaki Sugiyama
Urobuchi Gen
Rei Hiroe
Reno Amagi
Rica Fukami
Rica Matsumoto
Rie Kugiyima
Rie Tanaka
Romi Park (Paku)
Ryohgo Narita
Ryotaro Okiayu
Ryuji Gotsubo
Satoshi Tajiri
Sayaka Ohara
Shinichiro Miki
Shouichiro Hoshi
Shoutaro Morikubo
Tadashi Agi
Taiten Kusunoki
Takagi Motoki
Takahiro Fujimoto
Takahiro Mizushima
Takahiro Sakurai
Takeharu Ishimoto
Takehito Koyasu
Tamiki Wakaki
Temari Matsumoto
Tite Kubo
Tokokazu Sugimura
Tomokasu Seki
Tomokazu Sugita
Tsubasa Yonaga
Tohru Fujisawa
Toshiyuki Morikawa
Touko Akiba
Ume Aoki
Usamaru Furuya
Yana Toboso
Yasuhiro Nightow
Yoko Hisaka
Yoko Kanno
Yoshitoshi ABe
Yui Horie
Yukako Kabe
Yukari Higa
Yukari Tamura
Yuki Kaida
Yuki Kamatani
Yun Kouga
Yuuichi Nakamura
Yuu Asakawa
Yuuki Kaji


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

THAT'S NOT PROVE 

prove is when he actually comes online and post "hey guess what, i'm alive"

that's just a hoax list


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> THAT'S NOT PROVE
> 
> prove is when he actually comes online and post "hey guess what, i'm alive"
> 
> that's just a hoax list



The guy lives in Okayama, a city that was more or less untouched. 

He's posted on twitter.

How much more proof do you need?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of spam in this thread since i left...

Stick to animenewsnetwork and not in this thread if anime/mangaka deaths are one's only priority.

Hello Kitty author's deaths and Satoshi Tajiri's deaths are rumor and not assumed fact.

The reactor issue has stayed about the same for a while.

Earthquake data will stay as shown until all official sources are updated and confirmed as legitimate.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

English version of the NHK news channel from Japan. Much more up-to-date than CNN and foreign news sources.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link, i recommend this


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

they say he's dead, the only one saying he's alive is anifreak


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> they say he's dead, the only one saying he's alive is anifreak





> Twitter





> Being counted as a credible news source


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Kishimoto is alive, stop asking


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

so, what is you brilliant source?? next to the list you proudly posted as a proof -_-"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> English version of the NHK news channel from Japan. Much more up-to-date than CNN and foreign news sources.



Wants me to install something. 



Raphaelah said:


> they say he's dead, the only one saying he's alive is anifreak



Can you chill? Some moron wrote an entirely unfounded 'article' with copious punctuation errors about half an hour ago saying he was dead and everyone with a twitter account pounced on it. I'd trust Tazmo a bit more than a bunch of random teenagers who are jumping all over a Hollywood blog or whatever it is, especially when that same blog is confirming many others to be dead who have been confirmed to be alive and believes that all Japanese people need to have their name in 'quotes'.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Kishimoto is alive, stop asking



how do you know?? do you have a source?

post it please


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

It's getting kind of spammy in here.

Let's try to stay on topic Raph, there's thousands of people dead here.



PikaCheeka said:


> Wants me to install something.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you chill? Some moron wrote an entirely unfounded 'article' about half an hour ago saying he was dead and everyone with a twitter account pounced on it. I'd trust Tazmo a bit more than a bunch of random teenagers who are jumping all over a Hollywood blog or whatever it is, especially when that same blog is confirming many others to be dead who have been confirmed to be alive.



I believe it uses microsoft silverlight. Don't worry, silverlight is safe. It's made by microsoft.

Granted, I don't know how mac or linux users would view this site though.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> how do you know?? do you have a source?
> 
> post it please



GTFO.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Can you chill? Some moron wrote an entirely unfounded 'article' about half an hour ago saying he was dead and everyone with a twitter account jumped on it. I'd trust Tazmo a bit more than a bunch of random teenagers who are jumping all over a Hollywood blog or whatever it is, especially when that same blog is confirming many others to be dead who have been confirmed to be alive.



how can I chill 
I can't seem to find the reason why all of you are saying he's alive
or even safe.

The earthquake might not have reached where he is but look at the current situation, there are all sorts of other threats that can actually harm him like a gas leak or an explosion ... etc

I need solid prove in order to believe and  I'm sorry if you think I'm asking for too much.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

^thousands of people dying there....so who knows


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> how can I chill
> I can't seem to find the reason why all of you are saying he's alive
> or even safe.
> 
> ...



How about you just relax and stop asking? We'll all find out for sure eventually. For now, think about Japan and the Japanese people. Maybe donate some money. Maybe pray for them. Just get off the Kishi thing.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

I finally received response from my loved poeple in Iwate (above Sendai) they are ok, such a relief  

BTW here the website for NHK live online:





Vegitto-kun said:


> Because there really isn't an alternative yet.
> 
> sure you have solar power and wind power. but those are nothing compared to the power output a nuclear plant has



Therefore, countries should make their inversions on something worthy, I think so...



sugar15baby said:


> list of Japanese public figures who have been confirmed to be safe
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Where did you get this list? 



Kelsondra said:


> ;_; the huge gundam statue broke during the quake too.
> 
> And Kishi is safe.



No, please don't worry, it's photoshoped, someone already told it before :33


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> how can I chill
> I can't seem to find the reason why all of you are saying he's alive
> or even safe.
> 
> ...



The earthquake was barely felt in Okayama. No tsunami damage. Nuclear reactor won't ever explode, if it's melts down, then radiation will leak out for 3 kilometers max.

Things have calmed down a lot, there's no threats of anything in Okayama right now.



Midaru said:


> I finally received response from my loved poeple in Iwate (above Sendai) they are ok, such a relief
> 
> BTW here the website for NHK live online:
> 
> ...



They're really lucky, I heard things weren't too good in Sendai. Happy to know they're safe :33


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> how can I chill
> I can't seem to find the reason why all of you are saying he's alive
> or even safe.
> 
> ...



Start digging down the thread. You arent the only one that asked this question and it was answered several times before.

Do some looking and stop freaking out over nothing.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> nvm....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2011)

So check this out guys, man that's just crazy


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> They're really lucky, I heard things weren't too good in Sendai. Happy to know they're safe :33



Yes, they're very lucky :33, I'm so happy now... I've been so worried 

The most important now is to help all those people who need it the most now


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



Oh man, that's crazy.

And depressing.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



 .............really horrible.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

To make things worse, the tilt of Japan was knocked off balance by this earthquake. So much of the water that washed ashore will never wash back into the sea, ruining many locations for rebuilding


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

English version of NHK news station from Japan.

Prime Minister is talking about possibilities of another hydrogen explosion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

isn't that the same link?


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> isn't that the same link?



Yes, just reposting it since we're on a new page.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> Oh please, I live in a country where we had riots and other problems
> more than half of the people I know are either injured or traumatized by what they've seen. One of which is now in a coma, where's your bleeding heart for them?
> 
> I live in a 3th world country BTW and I don't see a whole thread about us or even anyone asking.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that. But don't you feel sympathetic at all for Japan? There's more to life than anime you know. I'm originally from a third world country myself that's had its own share of natural disasters and political turmoil but that doesn't stop me from being sympathetic towards the plight of other countries.I don't know what country you're from but there likely has been a thread about it in the Cafe. We'll find out what happened to Kishi soon enough. But it's pretty likely that he's still alive.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



Awful :/


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> To make things worse, the tilt of Japan was knocked off balance by this earthquake. So much of the water that washed ashore will never wash back into the sea, ruining many locations for rebuilding



hearing/following so many sad news in short time...makes me mentally exhausts ,hope everyone would help japan,

it seems japanese peoples and government is really amazing

i really want to help them but i don't know how except donating.....,i want to go to there, and help them.........is there any way we can help them?


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



This is horrible  ........


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> hearing so many sad news in short time...makes me mentally exhausts ,hope everyone would help japan,
> 
> i really want to help them but i don't know how except donating.....,i want to go to there, and help them.........is there any way we can help them?



Unless you're already trained in search and rescue, there's nothing you can do but donate.

Sending supplies like water is no good either. It's cheaper for them to just buy and import food and water from neighboring countries than have them shipped all the way around the world.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



God ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Earth's entire axis actually tilted by 3.9 inches (ten centimeters) due to the quake...and the main island of Honshu actually shifted 7.10 inches (2.4 meters)!


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Earth's entire axis actually tilted by 3.9 inches (ten centimeters) due to the quake...and the main island of Honshu actually shifted 7.10 inches (2.4 meters)!



I read something like this some pages ago... this was really huge, but the biggest earthquake in world History was in Chile...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 13, 2011)

I just received an email from a friend there:



> Tokyo is safe. The train  situation has a bit trouble but it's getting improved.
> 
> We have a lot of aftershocks. NHK(public broadcast in Japan) news told
> *we might have an big aftershock within three days*. So we have to watch
> out for it in two weeks at least.



I hope she doesn't mind that I posted it. Please excuse the English.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Midaru said:


> I read something like this some pages ago... this was really huge, but the biggest earthquake in world History was in Chili...



Not 'world history'. It was just the biggest earthquake in a hundred years.

Because humanity only began to track seismic activity about a century ago. Chile was the biggest one since we started tracking them. This is the 5th biggest


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just received an email from a friend there:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she doesn't mind that I posted it. Please excuse the English.



I don't think she would mind  I'm not a English native speaker... ^^U but I undestood everything :33


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not 'world history'. It was just the biggest earthquake in a hundred years.
> 
> Because humanity only began to track seismic activity about a century ago. Chile was the biggest one since we started tracking them. This is the 5th biggest



I see... thanks for the information Inuhanyou-sensei


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Just clearing up loose ends


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Midaru said:


> I read something like this some pages ago... this was really huge, but the biggest earthquake in world History was in Chili...


Recorded history, you mean. That was a 9.5 but the area that it hit didn't cause a tilt to the axis. 

The largest Earthquake happened in the aftermath of the Chicxulub Impact 65,000,000 years ago. It was a 12.5 on the Richter Scale, above even the so far legendary 10.0 which hasn't hit yet and released the equivalent of 100 _tetratons_ of TNT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So check this out guys, man that's just crazy



good God.. speechless


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 13, 2011)

That is... just insane.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 13, 2011)

Christ...just how many people were in those towns.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 13, 2011)

I just woke up again, how is the situation now?
Last time I checked 3 reactors were having problems with cooling.
From what I read on this page alone the situation doesn't seem to get any better :/


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 13, 2011)

Feuer said:


> I just woke up again, how is the situation now?
> Last time I checked 3 reactors were having problems with cooling.
> From what I read on this page alone the situation doesn't seem to get any better :/



The same thing that happened with reactor 1 is happening with 3, the cooling failed, they're releasing gas to lower the pressure and it might explode again, which would hopefully not damage the reactor, as it didn't with reactor 1. Residents are safe, about 90 people have been exposed to some radiation and are being treated. The winds still blow the gas towards the ocean.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope most of the people that lived in those cities were evacuated before this...


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12725504

Japan earthquake: The search for survivors


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 13, 2011)

*Japan quake-tsunami death toll likely over 10,000*



> By JAY ALABASTER
> The Associated Press
> Sunday, March 13, 2011; 4:14 AM
> 
> ...





This is no surprise. I knew the casualty was going to be over nine thousand.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

That's the death toll in the Miyagi prefecture alone...

That's depressing as hell


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

And combining the Miyagi prefecture with the Minamisanriku prefecture's proposed death count, its just about over 20,000 deaths in those two places alone


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

Normally, I would make a comment about mother nature being on her period, but with an estimated toll at around 20,000...

Fuck.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> And combining the Miyagi prefecture with the Minamisanriku prefecture's proposed death count, its just about over 20,000 deaths in those two places alone



What about the city of 70000 that was completely destroyed that I heard about yesterday? Is it possible that there were any shelters for the people or are they to be considered dead? (I think it was called Minamisoma).


----------



## Midaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Truth is we don't have a certain number of victims yet... v_v


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> What about the city of 70000 that was completely destroyed that I heard about yesterday? Is it possible that there were any shelters for the people or are they to be supposed dead? (I think it was called Minamisoma).





We haven't gotten official confirmation, but considering they are only reporting a small amount of rescues from the area it may be that a majority of people are 'missing'(take it how you want to) from the area.

Remember, the whole country only had about 15 minutes notice before the tsunami hit. These are big cities to escape, so the outlook doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread has managed to keep a steady insane amount of active users.

I don't think I've seen the thread drop below 70 active viewers.


----------



## blue berry (Mar 13, 2011)

I was on the google person finder just a few minutes ago. What pissed me off was that people have been writing in Naruto / anime characters as new records and using the records for roleplay. 

Like, I just went and reported a record called "Uchiha Madara, last seen in Kirikagure" and all the addresses was for Akatsuki. 

Here's one:


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

blue berry said:


> I was on the google person finder just a few minutes ago. What pissed me off was that people have been writing in Naruto / anime characters as new records and using the records for roleplay.
> 
> Like, I just went and reported a record called "Uchiha Madara, last seen in Kirikagure" and all the addresses was for Akatsuki.



 People....


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

What's worse is people going and changing real peoples statuses from "alive" to "dead" when they're really not.

That's just kind of fucked up.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 13, 2011)

blue berry said:


> I was on the google person finder just a few minutes ago. What pissed me off was that people have been writing in Naruto / anime characters as new records and using the records for roleplay.
> 
> Like, I just went and reported a record called "Uchiha Madara, last seen in Kirikagure" and all the addresses was for Akatsuki.
> 
> Here's one:



 along with you. 

I swear trolls.


----------



## Soul (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> What's worse is people going and changing real peoples statuses from "alive" to "dead" when they're really not.
> 
> That's just kind of fucked up.



The society is quite fucked up itself, so I am not so surprised.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12725646

"Japan earthquake: Footage of moment tsunami hit"

the water looks weird :\

it's black


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

There's nothing you or I or they can do for it Trolls are what they are that being said lets get back on the matter at hand I'm bettin that the death toll might cap off somewhere over 100,000....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Its unimaginable being in that first building as the harbor overflows right across the street and wipes away everyone(and everything) down below


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Talk about being in the eye of the storm they just recorded and snapped photos as it unfolded


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Hah, Japanese are pretty strong fellows. I don't i'd have the mental facilities to stay around and snap pictures like an everyday occurrence while my car and even the road disappeared under a 10 foot wave of water


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really worried about the reactor. Hope they get it fixed.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2011)

An Imperial expert on BBC has reassured me about the Nuclear Plant, though they still need to cool all of them down.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

I would wait for NHK statements. The power plant's status has been changing rapidly since this whole mess began and BBC isnt on the ground to confirm the speculation


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 13, 2011)

How many reactors were damaged so far?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

3...out of five that were shutdown in response to the quake


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the power plant's status hasn't been changing as much as the latest "official" status report on it (if that makes any sense), the Japanese Government seems to have to been very optimistic in the media whilst the TEPCO and a certain minister seems to have to been more grounded.

Am i correct in thinking that all the first 3 reactors still need to be cooled down, reactor 1 is reducing pressure atm, 2 seems to be stable and 3 is the one that needs cooling the most urgently


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 13, 2011)

Ouch.

So wait - how are they getting seawater into the core(s) ? And how do they get it out? I mean, wasn't there a problem with the pipes that caused the overheating?

On a related note, how bad is the situation in the area around Kitami?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

they're pumping it straight from outside, the facility is surrounded by water now.

They aren't thinking about getting it out because they're just concerned about lowering the heat by any means, its a first priority type situation


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Ouch! So I figure once they've dealt with the plants that are a concern they will shut them down until further notice at least until after the aftershocks are done and clean up of debri is a 110% done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

well considering the dangers that goes pretty much without saying for the affected areas


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> Whoever designed this plant should be lynched



So you think the people who built the diesel generator on the ground should be lynched because they never thought tsunami could knock the generator offline and allowed reactor to overheat?

The reactor was working as intended and the rods were locked down when the earthquake hit so it was safe. But the fuel remained very hot and needed continuous cooling to keep it from melting. The main power source was off, the generator got wet and died an hour later, the battery were only meant to last about 8 hours.

Next time there will probably be backup for backup generator installed somewhere that isn't likely to get wet. The reactor containment itself is still intact and *no* chance of Chernobyl incident. Chernobyl happened because of filmsy shield, use of unstable U-238 instead of U-235, odd reactor design that made it unstable at low power, and careless operators.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

I think whomever thought about putting concrete shielding around the hull of the reactor in current generation plants needs to be kissed right about now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

One things for sure Nuclear Power Plants are Being built to last through disasters better than the compitition.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Well from that oil refinery explosion i can say that's a certainty. But considering the dangers of nuclear power including the waste, everything has to be treated 100x more delicately than any normal power supply would have to be anyway


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

Japan refused china's help? yet China sent rescue team without japan's permission,  Is it true? and


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Uh..no. There is already a Chinese team in Japan, and the PM met them at the airport and thanked them for their help, the same with the other international rescue teams


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> *Japan refused china's help?* Is it true?



:amazed ..huh?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh..no. There is already a Chinese team in Japan, and the PM met them at the airport and thanked them for their help, the same with the other international rescue teams


i read that Japan declined China's help but China still sent them without Japan's permission, and China's help arrived in japan few hours ago...


> ..huh?


it seems some political reason/movie...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 pointless FOX NEWS insert jokes... No Foreign Aid can enter Japan unless allowed so China's Aid was accepted I'm sure once this is all over with their will be political manuevering from China, Russia and The US upon Japan but thats tomorrow for now its what it is at the moment a helping hand.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> i read that Japan declined China's help but China still sent them without Japan's permission,
> 
> it seems some political reason/movie...



That is incorrect, and wherever you read it from is incorrect in their reporting


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

internet troll, seems everywhere.....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

can we trust BBC report/news about nuclear power plant? nuclear power plant news seems pretty random to me...


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2011)

The BBC report is them just inviting a Malcolm Grimston who is a Senior Research Fellow at Imperial College London to talk about the what is going on at the Nuclear Plant. 

if you google him, make sure to get the right one.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 13, 2011)

it seems pretty hard to get right information about current events in japan,


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 13, 2011)

ps it was posted at 5am gmt and i don't believe much has changed in the last 5 hours


----------



## emROARS (Mar 13, 2011)

Anywho so no changes at all really? That's good right?


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 13, 2011)

there was reports of a Nuclear Fusion happening in one of the reactors. but it was likely due to a meltdown occuring.


----------



## Godot (Mar 13, 2011)

Yesterday, BBC interviewed someone from Greenpeace. Ignoring all other topics, he's used this chance to only talk about how Nuclear Energy is Satan's fuel, and avidly trying to push forward the flaws of Nuclear Power, while making a small remark saying the Japanese deserve 'some' credit for how they're dealing with this.

First time I wanted someone from Greenpeace shot in the face.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes apparently there was an article about the French greens using this as an opportunity to protest Nuclear energy even when France has a .0001 chance of ever getting an earthquake, let alone a tsunami 

I support renewable energy just as much as any other person. But the way this tragedy has been used and exploited to push agenda's without any real regard for the actual disaster itself is completely sickening.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

*"helicopter crash and sink during japan tsunami!!!!"*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJGKvbZxw[/YOUTUBE]

I really hope they survived..


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJGKvbZxw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really hope they survived..



Wtf happened?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJGKvbZxw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really hope they survived..


What the hell...


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJGKvbZxw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really hope they survived..




That video was uploaded in 2007. This did not happen in this tsunami.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> That video was uploaded in 2007. This did not happen in this tsunami.



 .......


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> That video was uploaded in 2007. This did not happen in this tsunami.



Oh...


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

*stuff*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCB4AvLsp5w[/YOUTUBE]
????????????????????


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

The upload date of the video on youtube would tell you that


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

It's quite a disturbing video though.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The upload date of the video on youtube would tell you that



i searched "japan tsunami" and it was in the video recommendations.
I thought it was some new stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Why did the title of this thread make me imagine a cartoon tsunami pointing to a map of japan saying "I'd hit that"


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why did the title of this thread make me imagine a cartoon tsunami pointing to a map of japan saying "I'd hit that"



O_o 

Hey, this is a serious situation.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why did the title of this thread make me imagine a cartoon tsunami pointing to a map of japan saying "I'd hit that"



You're gonna get alot of neg for that, but I loled.


----------



## plummetdown (Mar 13, 2011)

living here, I doubt they will be any manga or anime for A VERY VERY LONG TIME. 

The news is all about the earthquake. 24/7


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Japan refused china's help? yet China sent rescue team without japan's permission,  Is it true? and







Shintenshin said:


> :amazed ..huh?



The US also refused french help for Hurricane Katrina....


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The US also refused french help for Hurricane Katrina....




:amazed


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


>



Japan is more important than the US right now.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The US also refused french help for Hurricane Katrina....



Why would we ever need French help now


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Why would we ever need French help now



You guys accepted international help and refuse the French one because of Iraq war.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 13, 2011)

French know how to handle disaster.. Amrica.. Not so much..


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Japan is more important than the US right now.



i'm Canadian.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> The US also refused french help for Hurricane Katrina....



Ego problems...


How goes the situation with aid sending and evacuation?


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2011)

Why is there a pissing contest all of a sudden over aid?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Godzilla has arrived.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> Why is there a pissing contest all of a sudden over aid?



Because the US is an evil nation which deserves nothing less than being purged with nukes.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Because the US is an evil nation which deserves nothing less than being purged with nukes.



NO U FIRST!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, somethimes, we wonder if they're in the EU or if it's an oversea US territory.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Hahaha. 

Not funny.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

No idea whether it's photoshopped or not, but this is some ridiculous bullshit.  If it's real...I'm going to say that anyone with a superiority complex is completely justified based off this.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

NHK channel

the latest news on Google:

Japan had an earthquake, tsunami and now a volcano erupted. And it's unclear if the nuclear reactors are melting down.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No idea whether it's photoshopped or not, but this is some ridiculous bullshit.  If it's real...I'm going to say that anyone with a superiority complex is completely justified based off this.



You think that's bad?

Check out the Chinese/Korean bloggers.

I understand there was past incidents that were fucked up by Japan, not to mention the unapologetic stance of many government officials, but it's the same immaturity that people lob at Germans who had no involvement in the Third Reich.

It's simply uncalled for.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No idea whether it's photoshopped or not, but this is some ridiculous bullshit.  If it's real...I'm going to say that anyone with a superiority complex is completely justified based off this.



These people make me sick.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No idea whether it's photoshopped or not, but this is some ridiculous bullshit.  If it's real...I'm going to say that anyone with a superiority complex is completely justified based off this.



 Jesus get over it...its been almost 70 years and they got their revenge with the bombing hiroshima and Nagasaki and did as much damage and I feel that was worse but thats my opinion...Don't get me wrong Pearl Harbor was a tragedy, but you cannot blame a whole country for an incident  that happened that long ago most of those people are very old or dead

This is a natural disaster that has wiped out towns!! If anything think about all those children this type of ignorance is ridiculous


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> NHK channel
> 
> the latest news on Google:
> 
> Japan had an earthquake, tsunami and now a *volcano erupted*. And it's unclear if the nuclear reactors are melting down.



[dailymotion]xgsbws_japon-l-eruption-du-volcan-shinmoedake_news#from=embediframe[/dailymotion]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> You think that's bad?
> 
> Check out the Chinese/Korean bloggers.
> 
> ...



Link to some? I feel like raging.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> You think that's bad?
> 
> Check out the Chinese/Korean bloggers.
> 
> ...



I'd imagine those would be very hateful, at least South Korea is helping Japan though, which shows progress. The only people I know who truly dislike Germany for WWII are chavs and some much older people, I'd guess it'd be the same in the US?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> Jesus get over it...its been almost 70 years and they got their revenge with the bombing hiroshima and Nagasaki and did as much damage and I feel that was worse but thats my opinion...Don't get me wrong Pearl Harbor was a tragedy, but you cannot blame a whole country for an incident  that happened that long ago most of those people are very old or dead
> 
> This is a natural disaster that has wiped out towns!! If anything think about all those children this type of ignorance is ridiculous



+ it was during a time of fucking WAR.

its not like the japanese went

"lol desu desu lets troll pearl harbor kawai desu ne"


----------



## Narutostarss (Mar 13, 2011)

Well ignorant people are ignorant, I mean  pearl habor was like 60 fucking years ago!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

I expect Godzilla to rise at some point soon to help wipe out whatever the Quake and Tsunami missed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I also don't get how they can equate a natural disaster to something that was orchestrated during a time of war.

Then again, some fail to learn how to correlate things properly.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Look those Idiots on those social networking channel need to be perma band and that incloods their IPs. So they can keep on knocking but they can't come in....


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Link to some? I feel like raging.




t.sina.com.cn/



My Army computer is being less than cooperative.  Back home I can get more.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> NHK channel
> 
> the latest news on Google:
> 
> Japan had an earthquake, tsunami *and now a volcano erupted*. And it's unclear if the nuclear reactors are melting down.



Seriously?...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look those Idiots on those social networking channel need to be perma band and that incloods their IPs. So they can keep on knocking but they can't come in....



American's freedom of speech.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Japan earthquake: Japan's massive earthquake has no effect on culture's impeccable manners:



very polite


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2011)

Not a lot of news on the volcano from what I can find, But that volcano re-awakened around january and was showing activity until about the first of march.

Not much information other than that so far I'm afraid. Hope people are ok.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> Japan earthquake: Japan's massive earthquake has no effect on culture's impeccable manners:
> 
> 
> 
> very polite


yeah I have always heard about the japanese being overly polite.

wonder if I will see that during my trip to japan next year.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> American's freedom of speech.



All Americans have the right to be heard; some should never be heard.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> All Americans have the right to be heard; some should never be heard.



I support freedom of speech of course but it shouldn't be an excuse for hate speech.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> I support freedom of speech of course but it shouldn't be an excuse for hate speech.



Same, I don't like freedom of speech when it infringes the freedom of others though. Tabloids should be banned as they dumb down society in general.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Here Here I agree


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Some words are better kept in your head, hatred never brings anything but more hatred...

Holding grudges won't make anything be fixed, the times are totally different now. the whole world is hurting for Japan and is praying for them.

But in the old days 70 or 100 years ago, we wouldn't even know what Japan is.

This era this time and these easy communication site have offered us the luxury to know about the rest of the world.

PLUS,Pearl Harbor was the bad karma for Hiroshima.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh stop speaking about Karma.. or revenge.. to speak about the events of WWII.. It's stupid..


----------



## Narutostarss (Mar 13, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Ugh stop speaking about Karma.. or revenge.. to speak about the events of WWII.. It's stupid..



you are right


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Latest news from Google:

JAPAN QUAKE - Japan has doubled the number of soldiers being deployed to cope with the disaster to 100000.



State of emergency declared at nuclear power plant in Onagawa, Japan


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2011)

This is really something out of a horror film.  A whole town whose people have gone missing and are presumed dead.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

The latest headlines spoke about the earth moving  :\



> Japan Earthquake: Earth's rotation was sped up by 1.6 microseconds.
> 
> Japan's PM says worst crisis since end of WWII as it recovers from earthquake & tsunami
> 
> Adjust your clock again. Earthquake in Japan shortened the length of our 24-hour day by 1.8 microseconds:



WTH??


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

So I'm probably gonna be right in my thread assessment of the total number of deaths being just under 100,000 or slightly over when this is all over with... Yeesh, And new problems keep on cropping up.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Despite tsunami and quake devastation, Japan remains online



How the Japan Earthquake Shortened Days on Earth



Oh god the whole world was effected "gulp"


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't why the hell I find myself in this forum every time there is a disaster in this world. 

But instead of mulling on that, I just wanted to wish my brothers and sisters in humanity all the best and if I know anything about living through a disaster, it makes our bonds stronger and our humanity shine through instead of petty quarrels that sadly pollute our world these days. 

I just heard in the news that the Miyagi prefecture death toll could exceed 10,000 - that is only one prefecture. Damn. 

And to all those people, be it here or on youtube or any other social media; the fact that people are dieing all over the world from stravation or conflict is not in dispute here. And to all those people saying they only care because Japan is important for financial relationship or because they only care through Japanese products, I think there is something seriously wrong with that thinking. 

The reason why we are all so gripped is because our fellow human beings are going through a lot of pain right now, even though some of us may not recognise it in our mind, there is something within our core that cries out when we see something like this.

(And stop comparing disasters and who cares more or not, human death is human death - and when there is such a concerntration of major deaths in one place, it will affect us more than anything.)


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

Japan agency says 70 percent chance new major #quake in next three days. 

Japan nuclear crisis worsens as country braces for second huge earthquake



Japan quake live blog: Death toll climbs to 1,353, authorities say




The news seems to get worse by the minute.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

1.8 Microsecond xD


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> I just heard in the news that the Miyagi prefecture death toll could exceed 10,000 - that is only one prefecture. Damn.



CNN said it is only 1,353 in all Japan

I tend to believe a reliable news channel than hear-say rumors.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> Japan agency says 70 percent chance new major #quake in next three days.
> 
> Japan nuclear crisis worsens as country braces for second huge earthquake
> 
> ...





I think i'll try and start something in college for donations. Maybe sell cakes or something.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

A 1/2 a minute is nothing to panick about guys when we start going from 24 hours to 20 Hours in a Day then put your panick hats on...


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> CNN said it is only 1,353 in all Japan
> 
> I tend to believe a reliable news channel than hear-say rumors.



My bad, I guess I did not say the source, I got this information from NHK World - this is the Japanese international channel. I trust it more than CNN.

Anyway, it says 'the death toll *could exceed 10,000*' at Miyagi prefecture.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't read anything at CNN because all their late breaking news alerts are allways so late anyway so ifs it running Live on CNN or Other reliable stations I'll watch; except for FOX nothing they say is true anyway


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

But it's truly amazing that they had such minimal casualties, in Haiti the devastation was gruesome.

I guess that's what high tech ,lots of money and good infrastructure will get you.

THE LATEST NEWS:

Death toll after Japan #quake and #tsunami rises to 1353, police say.

Japan says quake impact on economy 'considerable' 

Japanese Scramble to Avert Meltdowns as Nuclear Crisis Deepens After Quake


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if Japan will be livable after all those disasters


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

_State of emergency declared at Japan's Ongawa nuclear plant; excessive radiation levels recorded, IAEA says._

ffs


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Nuclear Radiation = Creates Monsters.

AWWW SHIT


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Nuclear Radiation = Creates Monsters.
> 
> AWWW SHIT





God I hope all of this madness would stop.

a few days ago everything was so fine and lovely, and now everything has changed

I hope there's light after all of this darkness


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

Marknbrut said:


> My bad, I guess I did not say the source, I got this information from NHK World - this is the Japanese international channel. I trust it more than CNN.
> 
> Anyway, it says 'the death toll *could exceed 10,000*' at Miyagi prefecture.



The news anchor said what I wrote above, and the Japan times online said the whole disaster could exceed 10,000. 



> Death toll may surpass 10,000 in Miyagi
> Size of earthquake officially raised to a magnitude of 9 Sendai KYODO
> SENDAI (Kyodo) The death toll from Friday's devastating earthquake and tsunami in northeast Japan will likely surpass 10,000, the police chief of hard-hit Miyagi Prefecture said Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> I guess that's what high tech ,lots of money and good infrastructure will get you.



That's true; from what I've heard this could actually have been a _lot_ worse if they didn't specifically design their skyscrapers and such to withstand earthquakes.  There's so much tectonic activity there that they've invested in being prepared and thus are a lot more equipped to deal with something like this than most other places in the world.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

they look like books


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2011)

How are things going with the reactors?


----------



## freetgy (Mar 13, 2011)

not to sound selffish, you guys think this will affect availablity of our beloved manga?
I could understand that they are busy fixing their country seems like a big mess over there.


----------



## Sillay (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> But it's truly amazing that they had such minimal casualties, in Haiti the devastation was gruesome.



Unfortunately, Japan is a bit of a walking disaster. They live on a major faultline after all, so earthquakes are things they expect and need to prepare for. It is pretty amazing though, to see the swaying buildings. It's incredible what we can do nowadays. 

And well, Haiti was just an unlucky combination of poverty, shitty infrastructure, and just not being properly prepared :/


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> not to sound selffish, you guys think this will affect availablity of our beloved manga?
> I could understand that they are busy fixing their country.


 
DUH, of course you dummy it would. 

not to mention some manga-ka might be dead or harmed...


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Why are people talking about haiti? What happened there?


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

freetgy said:


> not to sound selffish, you guys think this will affect availablity of our beloved manga?
> I could understand that they are busy fixing their country seems like a big mess over there.



Japan doesn't give a flying fuck about that crap right now. Delays are to be expected.


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> Why are people talking about haiti? What happened there?



OMG are you serious 

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this post...



"The 2010 Haiti earthquake was a catastrophic magnitude 7.0 Mw earthquake..."

I hope you were kidding about not knowing what happened to Haiti, cause if you use Google as a search engine you would have noticed that it had a realtime update of the situation there 1 year ago and also a donation line.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 13, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Why are people talking about haiti? What happened there?




God, you even got a long answer..


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Raphaelah said:


> OMG are you serious
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this post...
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I cant believe that happened


----------



## Avix (Mar 13, 2011)

Haven't they changed it to 9.0 by now?



Man I've been devastated bout this all week. Horrific, some of the pictures are freaky to the point where you think "How the hell did that even happen?" - The poor people. God help them in their time of need.

That said, I think reading some of the posts in this thread have lowered my IQ.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 13, 2011)

> 3.36pm: According to Associated Press, Japan's weather agency says a volcano in southern Japan has resumed eruptions of ash. The Meteorological Agency issued a warning saying that Shinmoedake volcano had resumed shooting out gas, boulders and ash after a couple weeks of inactivity. The mountain is on the other side of Japan from the epicenter of Friday's magnitude 8.9 earthquake and resulting tsunami, which devastated much of the country's northeast coast. It was unclear if the eruptions were linked to quake.+



Getting worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2011)

earth moved faster? 

OMG


----------



## Raphaelah (Mar 13, 2011)

> earth moved faster?
> 
> OMG



I don't know whether they are faster or slower, but today at school I saw a little bit of the moon in the sky in the afternoon :\


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

*headdesk*


----------



## emROARS (Mar 13, 2011)

freetgy said:


> not to sound selffish, you guys think this will affect availablity of our beloved manga?
> I could understand that they are busy fixing their country seems like a big mess over there.



Who gives a shit at the moment, seriously?

If you're impatient, read some fanfiction or something. Bloody hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone give Japan a fucking break.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Mar 13, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Getting worse.



Earlier in this thread (the 30s I believe), I posted the historic precedence for this. In 1707 an 8.6 quake in the same general area in the Japan Trench was followed 2 days later by Fuji erupting.

Volcanic activity and seismic activity are virtually twin brothers and natural disasters go and often follow and precede one another. And can serve as triggers. This is no surprise. And still terrifying.

And two reactors approaching meltdown and in emergency containment measures. When it rains...


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 13, 2011)

In b4 westboro claims God Hates Japan


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> In b4 westboro claims God Hates Japan



What Bullshit!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

All those people who keep mentioning Pearl Harbour are in the same league with those that danced in the streets after 9/11.

Don't blame freedom of speech people, blame social media that gives the braindead morons a chance to spew their unintelligent misinformed opinions.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 13, 2011)

^An interactive earthquake map, for those who want to get a visual on what's happened so far.


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

> That said, I think reading some of the posts in this thread have lowered my IQ.



I agree, its like moving through a shitload of...well 'shit'. 

I just read up on *Flame Emperor* post on 'Shinmoedake volcano' shooting out gas and ash. Will this affect the airspace? 

Here is some info on the reactor = 

Seawater in being injected to deal with the overheating. 

And I also just saw on NHK World Prime Minster Naoto Kan saying this is the worst disaster to hit Japan since World War II. He also went on to say that he ordered the Tokyo Power company to schedule power cuts tommorow to converse energy. It will start with 5 prefectures/areas having backouts for weeks to come. 

By the way, with electericity being rationed, there are also a million people without water and other towns are sending over water trucks for the people who survived and are living in shelters. 

_This is just getting worse_

And this is only day 3...


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

People in California, you guys are next... and trust me you guys wont be as prepared as the Japanese.  I wish you Californians good luck!

In all serious it's not safe to live on fault lines.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 13, 2011)

Marknbrut said:


> I agree, its like moving through a shitload of...well 'shit'.
> 
> I just read up on *Flame Emperor* post on 'Shinmoedake volcano' shooting out gas and ash. Will this affect the airspace?



It most definitely will. Just look what happened in Iceland last year.



> In April last year, the eruption of the Eyjafjoell volcano in Iceland dispersed a vast cloud of ash, triggering a huge shutdown of airspace that affected more than 100,000 flights and eight million passengers.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

> People in California, you guys are next... and trust me you guys wont be as prepared as the Japanese. I wish you Californians good luck!
> 
> In all serious it's not safe to live on fault lines.



This is an incredibly unnecessary thing to say.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> People in California, you guys are next... and trust me you guys wont be as prepared as the Japanese.  I wish you Californians good luck!
> 
> In all serious it's not safe to live on fault lines.



What are you talking about, we are the United States of America in the 2011.

We can stand anything this world brings us.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> earth moved faster?
> 
> OMG



Earth shifted by approx 9.99 cm, meaning the *ROTATION* of the earth has accelerated by microseconds (which is 1/millionth of a second).


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> Earth shifted by approx 9.99 cm, meaning the *ROTATION* of the earth has accelerated by microseconds (which is 1/millionth of a second).



Wait what? Link me to your source.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's the NHK World news (in english) on ustream. Same station but no need to install silverlight for this one


----------



## Avix (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> People in California, you guys are next... and trust me you guys wont be as prepared as the Japanese.  I wish you Californians good luck!
> 
> In all serious it's not safe to live on fault lines.



Actually my friend lives in San Fransisco, California. He said the worst they got was that the repercussions from the Tsunami fucked up the docks there.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Avix said:


> Actually my friend lives in San Fransisco, California. He said the worst they got was that the repercussions from the Tsunami fucked up the docks there.



I never said the earthquake that hit Japan had anything to do with California 
Obviously, I'm referring to the next "big one" that will mess Cali hard.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooly shiiit


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

We aren't talking about Earthquakes that happened sometime last year in the mostly forgotton stew of 2010; we are talking about the on-going earthquakes, Volcanos, Tsunami's in Japan 2011.


----------



## Avix (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, Do you like hate California then?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> Wait what? Link me to your source.





Now this is just my hypothesis, but 1 microsecond is extremely miniscule, doubt there will be any drastic impacts.


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> I never said the earthquake that hit Japan had anything to do with California
> Obviously, I'm referring to the next "big one" that will mess Cali hard.



Why..........


----------



## Avix (Mar 13, 2011)

He's probably one of those guys that hates Katy Perry and therefore wants all of California to die because of it.

We'll probably see him on the news.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't hate California either but I'll admit I wouldn't loose any sleep if it sunk into the Pacific Ocean in the dead of night either.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Gino said:


> Why..........



Because it's true.  Source:


and


For those who don't want to click the link, Cali has a 99% chance of getting an earthquake within the next 30 years.

It might not be an 8.9, but California's infrastructure isn't as advanced as Japan's.  Good luck


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Please someone close this thread already.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder how much damage that pesky little Volcano will cause...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Firemen from my city will join the international help. They are specialized in nuclear detection.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well can people stop saying 'possible meltdown' on the nuclear plants? Things are going fine now.

Where are the people who actually know things doing now?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2011)

Earthquake of magnitude 8.9
Tsunami
50 or so after quakes at magnitude .50 and above
Nuclear instability in several reactors
Volcanic eruption
Supposedly a follow up eruption of magnitude 7.0 or above in a few days

Sucks to be in Japan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well can people stop saying 'possible meltdown' on the nuclear plants? Things are going fine now.
> 
> Where are the people who actually know things doing now?



Yeah they are using Sea Salt for cooling the Nuke cores.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> It might not be an 8.9, but California's infrastructure isn't as advanced as Japan's.  Good luck


No need to be a smug prick about it.


----------



## G (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Things are going fine now.*


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well can people stop saying 'possible meltdown' on the nuclear plants? Things are going fine now.
> 
> Where are the people who actually know things doing now?



I don't know where you get your information but from my local media, the situation could become difficult. It's not out of danger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm back and once again, i have to wade through garbage to find context 

The nuclear plant's situation is evolving every second. Many media sources have inaccurate information, there are setbacks in the radioactive zone.  NHK sources are the most legitimate we have right now because everyone else is not as close to the danger area

Casualties will most likely exceed 20,000 from Miyagi and Minamisanriku Prefectures alone, the official toll is small but still growing as identities are confirmed

The volcano's eruption is still early so any information on that would be appreciated


----------



## Avix (Mar 13, 2011)

Does any one see this thread and feel a little bit sick/scared ?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Avix said:


> Does any one see this thread and feel a little bit sick/scared ?



I don't care, the rest of NF is full of S...

This thread was polluted by them. Even the NF Caf?'s troll look smarter than them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't focus on that in this thread or it'll be derailed again


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well can people stop saying 'possible meltdown' on the nuclear plants? Things are going fine now.
> 
> Where are the people who actually know things doing now?



Actually no they arn't.  There is still a possiblity of a partial meltdown.  Not all the coolants are operating, some we're damaged in the quake.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHalloween said:


> Actually no they arn't.  There is still a possiblity of a partial meltdown.  Not all the coolants are operating, some we're damaged in the quake.


Well now they are solving the problem using seawater and Boric Acid until the coolant arrives.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2011)

Avix said:


> Does any one see this thread and feel a little bit sick/scared ?



One of the many reasons I continue to lose faith in my fellow man.

I was playing FF14 when this all happened. I know a couple of Japanese guys who play, in my Link Shell in fact. When the earthquake hit they went afk. They came back a few minutes later and told us what happen. However, the went afk again, I am assuming when the giant wave came crashing in. I have not heard a thing from them since, and now the FF14 servers are down. This really puts things in prospective for me. I can't laugh at a time like this. It's all to horrible....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Off the BBC:


> More on the Tokai nuclear power plant: A report submitted to the Ibaraki prefectural government by the Japan Atomic Power Company said that one of the two pumps being used to cool the water of a suppression pool for the plant's nuclear reactor had stopped working, according to the Kyodo news agency. However, the other pump was still working and there was no problem with cooling the reactor, the prefectural government said. All control rods were set in completely at the reactor, it added.
> 
> A spokesman for the Japan Atomic Power Company has explained that one of the cooling system pumps at its Tokai nuclear power plant failed because of the tsunami. "We then manually stopped one of our cooling systems," Masao Nakano told the AFP news agency. "But the other cooling systems and other pumps are working well, and temperatures of the reactor have continued to fall smoothly."



I fear for others who won't be seen


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2011)

Avix said:


> Does any one see this thread and feel a little bit sick/scared ?



scared of what?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

> scared of what?



Probably of the stupidity from the idiots whining how they'll cope without OP for a week.


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ElzjfjElF0[/YOUTUBE]

I caught this documentary on NHK World an hour ago and I thought I would recorded it for the people who wanted to know more on the science behind the earthquake. 

The video is not the best of quality but it has a wealth of information. Start from 5 minutes to get to the bulky parts, as I know many suffer from short concerntration around here. 

There is also a computer simulation that records what happened, this actually made me realise the length of area affected, its big.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Probably of stupidity from the idiots whining how they'll cope without OP for a week.



Probably something along those lines.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2011)

Minzara said:


> One of the many reasons I continue to lose faith in my fellow man.
> 
> I was playing FF14 when this all happened. I know a couple of Japanese guys who play, in my Link Shell in fact. When the earthquake hit they went afk. They came back a few minutes later and told us what happen. However, the went afk again, I am assuming when the giant wave came crashing in. I have not heard a thing from them since, and now the FF14 servers are down. This really puts things in prospective for me. I can't laugh at a time like this. It's all to horrible....



I was playing XI, and the same thing happened. We're still waiting to hear back from a lot of people... but now the servers for us are down too. Definitely worried about them


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Probably of stupidity from the idiots whining how they'll cope without OP for a week.



Im suspecting manga will be delayed @least one month.  Or manga will be released on schedule, to help give some happiness/entertainment to the people during hard times.
I personally think it will be delayed atleast a month though, and it could be more due to the fact that leakers will probably be too occupied with their own lives.

Anyways my 2 cents.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I was playing XI, and the same thing happened. We're still waiting to hear back from a lot of people... but now the servers for us are down too. Definitely worried about them



It's extremely depressing. It's makes you understand how fragile life is. I am not a man that shows much emotion over things, but when your personally involved it's much harder to say "HAHA Silly Japan!"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

On the manga and anime front, strangely episodes of _Freezing_ resumed yesterday. Not only that, several shows seem to be back airing. 

We'll probably get a week of SJ this week, followed by a week or two without it.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Many people have said this already, but I repeat: _Nobody f*cking cares about having anime/manga now. _


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Many people have said this already, but I repeat: _Nobody f*cking cares about having anime/manga now. _


I know there is a time and place, but I'm just reporting on what I've seen to people who ask.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

I care


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Probably of the stupidity from the idiots whining how they'll cope without OP for a week.



oh that?   It might be delayed a few days, but business continues.


----------



## Alien (Mar 13, 2011)

Avix said:


> Does any one see this thread and feel a little bit sick/scared ?



They need to bump up the amount of negs you can give each day


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah I really don't expect delays to be too bad at all, unless there is a nuclear crisis or another major earthquake.  People are still going to work in Tokyo right?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

Life goes on. 

I'd be scared my house will still collapse if I was in one of the area's affected by the quake.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2011)

well business has to continue for the sake of the economy.   Japan would be even worse off if everyone decided to take breaks.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Yeah I really don't expect delays to be too bad at all, unless there is a nuclear crisis or another major earthquake.  People are still going to work in Tokyo right?


Tokyo is now business as usual and the plants seem to be doing better now. Those that had to be filled with sea water to cool them will have to be decommissioned though.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 13, 2011)

The Gundam Statue was so cool...


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

Now they need to pick up the pieces & assess the damages.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Mar 13, 2011)

Just heard that the japs(yes im using ww2 terminology..sue me)  are pouring sea water into the reactor.


----------



## MossMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Geez, there's so much loose talk flying around, you can't tell the lame rumors from the truth.

BTW I hear a volcano has recently erupted nearby....it's total chaos in Japan right now.  Let's hope things start getting under control within the next couple days.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 13, 2011)

And i was planing to go to japan because of the statue...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Just heard that the japs are pouring sea water into the reactor.


They've been doing that for a while and its working. And please, call them Japanese.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

40% of all flash memory comes from Japan. Major shipping delays forthcoming I hear. - CNN

Panasonic
Nintendo 
Sony
etc..

Rest of the world depends on Japan for its electronics


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

MossMan said:


> Geez, there's so much loose talk flying around, you can't tell the lame rumors from the truth.
> 
> BTW I hear a volcano has recently erupted nearby....it's total chaos in Japan right now.  Let's hope things start getting under control within the next couple days.


Uh no, its not total chaos now MossMan. Things in Tokyo have resumed as normal, the Volcano isn't really as big as people are making it out to be, being far away from the main islands. 

Things in Tokyo are resumed as normal, people are back to work, trains and other transportation around southern Honshu.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah apparently the second reactor is cooling without any trouble, which is good to hear. The main danger now is the predicted 7.0 aftershock that's on the cards in the next three days. Obviously it won't be anywhere near as cataclysmic as the initial quake but it hinder recovery efforts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 13, 2011)

Cleanup has already begun, but i doubt identifying every missing person will be possible

South Western Japan is feeling like us basically, since the Northern isle got 99% of the damage


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 13, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 40% of all flash memory comes from Japan. Major shipping delays forthcoming I hear. - CNN
> 
> Panasonic
> Nintendo
> ...


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well now they are solving the problem using seawater and Boric Acid until the coolant arrives.



I get that the seawater is to cool the reactor, but what does the boric acid do?  Is it also for cooling, or does it absorb any radiation that leaks, or what?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm just glad they're getting those reactors under control.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 13, 2011)

i heard about this from my aunt, i can't imagine how horrifying this must be for those people


----------



## Maycara (Mar 13, 2011)

It's like a roller coaster over there it seems. Japan can't catch a break. I am glad it's going okay atm.


----------



## Marknbrut (Mar 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-zfCBCq-8I&feature=player_embedded#at=104[/YOUTUBE]

A dramatic video of the wave breaching sea defences on Friday.

_Nature is one scary bitch...and fast too._


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Minzara said:


> It's like a roller coaster over there it seems. Japan can't catch a break. I am glad it's going okay atm.


You don't seem to be listening actually. Japan is catching a big break now with the reactors stabilizing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 13, 2011)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I get that the seawater is to cool the reactor, but what does the boric acid do?  Is it also for cooling, or does it absorb any radiation that leaks, or what?


messes up nuclear reactions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

hehey said:


> messes up nuclear reactions.


Yeah, when everything is cooled the reactors will have to be taken out and replaced. 

Its possible that volcano erupting is a blessing in disguise. It could be venting the pressure from the Earthquake.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 13, 2011)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I get that the seawater is to cool the reactor, but what does the boric acid do?  Is it also for cooling, or does it absorb any radiation that leaks, or what?


*
Boric acid absorbs the neutrons coming off of an nuclear reaction, thus slowing and ultimately stopping spontaneous nuclear reactions from occurring.*


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, when everything is cooled the reactors will have to be taken out and replaced.



*They won't be replaced, a reactor so damaged that it has to be flooded in an emergency means that it will not be reactivated. They will likely bury the area in concrete.*


----------



## silent snow (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to maybe ease some tension. I found it by following some worried people on twitter:


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently, today for the first time in history Japan agreed to receive help from Russian Ministry of Emergency Situations. Japan should have given permission to help from the start, since we are one of the closer countries to it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 13, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Apparently, today for the first time in history Japan agreed to receive help from Russian Ministry of Emergency Situations. Japan should have given permission to help from the start, since we are one of the closer countries to it.



Japan ironically does not have good relations with the countries it is fairly close to IIRC.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 13, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I expect Godzilla to rise at some point soon to help wipe out whatever the Quake and Tsunami missed.



This just goes to show that Godzilla, the Kyuubi and similar fictional monsters are nothing but nerfed stand-ins for the ultimate force of destruction: Nature.

As bad as any of those imaginary beasts are, none of them ever wiped out the entire east coast of Japan in a one-hour period.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 13, 2011)

Mother nature is the greatest monster there is.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

silent snow said:


> Just to maybe ease some tension. I found it by following some worried people on twitter:



Read this or shut the fuck up about the nuclear reactors.



> Japan ironically does not have good relations with the countries it is fairly close to IIRC.



That 2nd world war really wasnt good for their international image.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welll things in Japan are calming down and they have the nuclear reactors under control so I am guessing the situation over there isn't so dire now.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its possible that volcano erupting is a blessing in disguise. It could be venting the pressure from the Earthquake.



I don't know about that since  on the island of Kyushu.

Still it's the biggest eruption there in 52 years, smashed windows up to four miles away, and spewed ash and rocks two miles into the air. On any other weekend it would be the lead story.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Godzilla > Mother Nature.


 >


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

What ?? But where you get all this informations about the fact that the situation is under control ?? In my country, the media said the situation become more and more unstable.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What ?? But where you get all this informations about the fact that the situation is under control ?? In my country, the media said the situation become more and more unstable.



The media 90% of the time goes overboard on dramatizing the situation in order to get more views, the situation really isn't quite as bad as they make it seem, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What ?? But where you get all this informations about the fact that the situation is under control ?? In my country, the media said the situation become more and more unstable.



Well the death toll is rising, so in that sense it might appear to be getting worse.

But if you actually look at the official statements regarding the nuclear plants at least, they are not having much trouble cooling them at the minute.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)

I just had the creepiest moment ever. I was just reading more about this event and talking with it to people while listening to this:



So sad


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

i can't believe a freaking volcano blew up

i knew it would happen,

but i didn't like actually believe it would happen..

goddamn it.


seriously?! 

oh well.. hopefully its good.. but omgod, >____>



its like, if mother nature couldn't destroy or affect entire japan, it sends a volcano to the southwest where the earthquake and tsunami didn't really affect it. greeat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 13, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I just had the creepiest moment ever. I was just reading more about this event and talking with it to people while listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad














Now imagine hearing about it midway through listening to this.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What ?? But where you get all this informations about the fact that the situation is under control ?? In my country, the media said the situation become more and more unstable.



Your country also has people who think nuclear power is the devil.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 13, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Your country also has people who think nuclear power is the devil.



80% of French electricity comes from nuclear energy (much more than any other country)... There are 55 nuclear plants in France. So yeah, the French are pretty sensitive to the Japanese situation.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Now imagine hearing about it midway through listening to this.



now imagine this:















@french: but they have like a huge group of people against..
i imagine its like democrats and republicans and having 1 party be completely against it, its just my imagination though, i don't know shit about french. is that how the situation is though?


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 13, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Now imagine hearing about it midway through listening to this.



Song name pls?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Your country also has people who think nuclear power is the devil.



Is there a country that 100% back nuclear power ? Yes there are greenpeace and ecologist in our country but their existence doesn't had an impact on the nuclear development in France. I don't think our media are influenced by the ecologists. When our media announce that there are Tokyoites who consider to leave the city because of the possibility of radioactive pollution, it's not decided by our ecologists.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

impersonal said:


> 80% of French electricity comes from nuclear energy (much more than any other country)... There are 55 nuclear plants in France. So yeah, the French are pretty sensitive to the Japanese situation.



Well you might have to worry if you are ever struck by a 30 foot tsunami, 8.9 earthquake an F6 tornado or get bombed to oblivion.


----------



## Xion (Mar 13, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Japan ironically does not have good relations with the countries it is fairly close to IIRC.



Well China for obvious reasons which WWII exacerbated lol.

Russia has territorial disputes with Japan IIRC.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Mar 13, 2011)

I cant believe this thread has actually reached the point where we are adding theme music to this event.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Well you might have to worry if you are ever struck by a 30 foot tsunami, 8.9 earthquake an F6 tornado or get bombed to oblivion.



Earthquake is possible, not as big as the one in Japan but still possible. Tsunami are rare but not flooding. And about bombing, there is the terrorist risk.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> Earthquake is possible, not as big as the one in Japan but still possible. Tsunami are rare but not flooding. And about bombing, there is the terrorist risk.



Anything is possible. We could be vaporized by an exploding star 10 thousand light years away and we would never know cause the energy would be traveling at the speed of light. Is it likely going to happen? No.

Your nation shouldnt have to fear terrorists.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Anything is possible. We could be vaporized by an exploding star 10 thousand light years away and we would never know cause the energy would be traveling at the speed of light. Is it likely going to happen? No.



Umm, i think there are more chance of an Earthquake than this. You remember the earthquake in Aquila in Italy ??? Flooding is also a risk for our Nuclear power plant but it was built to resist flooding.......but the Japanese ones were built to resist strong earthquake and we see the result. Have such technology is a risk. I still back it because we are independent from other nation however it's not bad to consider develop alternative energy to limit the use of Nuclear plants.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> Umm, i think there are more chance of an Earthquake than this. You remember the earthquake in Aquila in Italy ??? Flooding is also a risk for our Nuclear power plant but it was built to resist flooding.......but the Japanese ones were built to resist strong earthquake and we see the result. Have such technology is a risk. I still back it because we are independent from other nation however it's not bad to consider develop alternative energy to limit the use of Nuclear plants.



Did you read the article that someone posted earlier?

Hell Im even looking at this.



At the bottom it mentions energy industry disasters.

Disasters related to the Energy industry:


*Spoiler*: __ 



   1. Hydro (dams)
          * Johnstown, USA (1889): 2,200 dead
          * Santa Paula, USA (1928): 470 dead
          * Frejus, France (1959): 412 dead
          * Vayont, Itajy (1963): 1909 dead
          * Shimantan, China (1975): 85,000 dead 
   2. Coal (mines)
          * USA: Thousands died in coal mines in the early 20th century
          * China, 1950-today: between 4,000 and 6,000 miners die every year in coal-mine accidents
          * The indirect deaths caused by coal pollution may be in the millions 
   3. Chemical. Bhopal, India (1984): 14,000 dead.
   4. The indirect deaths caused by chemical pollution around the world may be in the millions
   5. Nuclear. Chernobyl, (1986): 30 dead in 1986, 19 dead in following years from radiation, 15 children who died of thyroid cancer by 2002, several killed building the sarcophagus in later years (the Ukrainian government claims the death of 93,000 people, but it never provided any evidence, and Russia accuses it of using those numbers to claim compensation - antinuclear activists use the numbers of the Ukrainian government to claim nuclear power is dangerous - Greenpeace even counts all deaths from all diseases in that region till the end of time as caused by the explosion, thus inflating the number to 200,000 - a United Nations report of 2006 estimated 9,000 direct and indirect victims of the explosion over 20 years but using a logic that would yield colossal numbers of deaths if applied to a coal mine and probably millions of deaths if applied to the pollution caused by cars). There has not been any other major nuclear-power disaster. The second worst is Mihama, Japan (2004) when non-radioactive steam leaked from a nuclear power plant killing four workers, followed by Tokaimura, Japan (1999), when radioactive gas killed two workers. Neither the Japanese government nor environmental organizations have ever found evidence of additional indirect deaths. These numbers are very small compared with the numbers of people killed in hydro, coal and chemical accidents. 




Hydroelectric is the best alternative to nuclear and even that has great risks especially during something like an earthquake.

Im not against the creation of better energy technologies but "limiting" nuclear production is down right stupid.

Edit: I cant find any record of France ever getting hit by an earthquake. Worse things I keep on finding is the plague and various other diseases that are your country's worst disasters.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 13, 2011)

Sirius B said:


> Song name pls?



Day After Tomorrow theme.

@AznKuchikiChick: That's just wrong.


----------



## Heloves (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm back ...I just wanted to say I'm sorry for trolling and I didn't realize it was this horrific, my condolences to the families who lost someone  ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2011)

So any more dangers outside more aftershocks and the plants troubles and the usual?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 13, 2011)

A volcano now? Jesus christ, I knew that it would probably erupt after the earthquake, but this soon? Horrible timing.

How are they handling it? Or is it far away enough from the people that it just goes on...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 13, 2011)

Custom Natural Disaster Theme Music App are now available at Apples App Store for 1.99


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i can't believe a freaking volcano blew up
> 
> its like, if mother nature couldn't destroy or affect entire japan, it sends a volcano to the southwest where the earthquake and tsunami didn't really affect it. greeat.


I don't think you get it yet.

What part of seismically active and on the edge of a continental plate is so difficult to grasp?  Japan is in a very active area.....and by very active I mean VERY active.

A place where earthquakes are common enough to just be ignored.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> I don't think you get it yet.
> 
> What part of seismically active and on the edge of a continental plate is so difficult to grasp?  Japan is in a very active area.....and by very active I mean VERY active.
> 
> A place where earthquakes are common enough to just be ignored.



Yes this is true but its kinda ironic that Earthquakes again are common to be ignored in Japan and it got them into a natural disaster.

I wonder if a Earthquakes can cook up a Tsunami then what can Volcanos cook up.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> Yes this is true but its kinda ironic that Earthquakes again are common to be ignored in Japan and it got them into a natural disaster.
> 
> I wonder if a Earthquakes can cook up a Tsunami then what can Volcanos cook up.



volcanoes cook up toxic air into the atmosphere! explosions
can burry cities under lava like in Greece [well this didn't appear to happen in japan]

volcanoes create earthquakes, which create tsunamis, which create diseases, which create ugh my head hurts




@tokoyami: i aint stupid, i know where japan is.
its just hard to grasp that one giant woe keeps happening after another
the earthquake wasn't even a big deal, it was more like the tsunami made most of the damage.
its just incredible how all these things are going wrong one after another


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 13, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> Yes this is true but its kinda ironic that Earthquakes again are common to be ignored in Japan and it got them into a natural disaster.
> 
> I wonder if a Earthquakes can cook up a Tsunami then what can Volcanos cook up.




Mount St. Helens is a bit secluded so it didnt destroy much civilization but if there were a town near it you get the idea of what would of happened to it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> volcanoes cook up toxic air into the atmosphere! explosions
> can burry cities under lava like in Greece [well this didn't appear to happen in japan]
> volcanoes create earthquakes, which create tsunamis, which create diseases, which create ugh my head hurts



Earthquakes can also trigger Volcano Eruptions, and not all Earthquakes cause Tsunamis, only extremely powerful ones in the ocean.

Did you know Volcanoes can also destroy islands and cause worldwide extinction if powerful enough? The eruption that happened in Japan is really nothing to worry about.



> @tokoyami: i aint stupid, i know where japan is.
> its just hard to grasp that one giant woe keeps happening after another
> the earthquake wasn't even a big deal, it was more like the tsunami made most of the damage.
> its just incredible how all these things are going wrong one after another



That Volcano Eruption isn't anything major to worry about, it won't do anything to affect Japan more than the Tsunami and Quake did. The Nuclear Reactors would actually be far scarier if they were going out of control, which they aren't like the Media wants you to believe.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 13, 2011)

The on thing I'd be afraid of is if the volcano were next to the sea and a big part of it suddenly collapsed into said sea.

Then we'd have a tsunami of a very nastier kind headed around the world.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Earthquakes can also trigger Volcano Eruptions, and not all Earthquakes cause Tsunamis, only extremely powerful ones in the ocean.
> 
> Did you know Volcanoes can also destroy islands and cause worldwide extinction if powerful enough? The eruption that happened in Japan is really nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


man i really need want to take earth science.. i love this kind of stuff..

oh yeah, i heard about the volcanoes, like in yellowstone, its a supervolcanoe.. and one day it'll blow up and could wipe everyone out. 

volcanoes can also create islands like japan and hawaii.. really beautiful stuff they are.. 

i really need to get cable again so i can watch the science channel ): i miss the science and history channel so much.. 


well i haven't even watched tv or listened to radio or anything so i know that the nuclear things aren't out of control. O:its ok!




Tokoyami said:


> The on thing I'd be afraid of is if the volcano were next to the sea and a big part of it suddenly collapsed into said sea.
> 
> Then we'd have a tsunami of a very nastier kind headed around the world.



what if the magma dried up due to the sea water.. but like.. if a volcano collapses.. it goes inside right, then if water covers it.. but one day it would really blow up a lot harder.. right?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just saw a Fox News bump of a completely false situation at the Reactors.

"Possibly multiple Nuclear Reactors face meltdown..." was the news bump.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't ever believe shit from Fox, they are the absolute worst.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what if the magma dried up due to the sea water.. but like.. if a volcano collapses.. it goes inside right, then if water covers it.. but one day it would really blow up a lot harder.. right?


Well what I was saying was, if during the eruption the eruption itself blew the side of the mountain off like it did at st helens.

The eruption there was lateral, ((Sideways)).  If that kind of thing blew up into the sea it would displace the water there causing a tsunami.

Of course that's unlikely to happen either.

Either that or if something off the volcano did collapse due to an earthquake the volcano caused or something like that, it's not likely to go into the magma column.  It would likely just slide off down the mountain since the magma column itself is narrower than you may think and the actual magma chamber is rather deep.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't ever believe shit from Fox, they are the absolute worst.


Even their local 'Fox25' one here is just so misinformed it is...amazing. They did a special once about Church!


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 13, 2011)

Article posted 6 minutes ago. Provides more details regarding the failing reactor.


----------



## Draxo (Mar 13, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> A volcano now? Jesus christ, I knew that it would probably erupt after the earthquake, but this soon? Horrible timing.



Can I get a link on this? not seeing it on BBC


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJGKvbZxw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really hope they survived..



This is actually old (2007), also i read that nobody survived in that accident.


----------



## WT (Mar 13, 2011)

Bloomberg: "Death toll could rise to 10,000"


----------



## impersonal (Mar 13, 2011)

10,000 is guaranteed already. The final death toll will be around 20,000 imho, optimistic estimation. They're just too scared to tell the rational truth.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yahoo reported far outdated information on the reactors I see.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2011)

Lets see we have a earthquake, tsunami, nuclear crisis AND  a volcanic eruption
.
One has to ask how could this get worse? North Korea???


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 13, 2011)

Somehow north korea pulling something really stupid wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Volcano is a non-issue.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Volcano is a non-issue.



Only if you're not flying in relief supplies through nearby airports.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a sign of the times people... 2012 guys... 2012.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2011)

guys i am nervous...just saw in the news that a new tsunami is coming and might hit sendai again...and at the same time they had an explosion in the 3rd reactor...ffs wtf is this


----------



## assddrago (Mar 13, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Only if you're not flying in relief supplies through nearby airports.



why would relief go to nearby airports

I thought the volacno was happening on the other side of japan
(very poorly imformed person so i expect to be wrong)


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys i am nervous...just saw in the news that a new tsunami is coming and might hit sendai again...and at the same time they had an explosion in the 3rd reactor...ffs wtf is this



I just heard this on the news right now :/ Oh God


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys i am nervous...just saw in the news that a new tsunami is coming and might hit sendai again...and at the same time they had an explosion in the 3rd reactor...ffs wtf is this


All that is outdated. No new Tsunami hit Sendai, and there was no explosion at or in the third reactor.

There was a hydrogen explosion on the First Reactor, but the internal was undamaged.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys i am nervous...just saw in the news that a new tsunami is coming and might hit sendai again...and at the same time they had an explosion in the 3rd reactor...ffs wtf is this



Really last i saw was that they ended all tsunami warnings


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 13, 2011)

assddrago said:


> why would relief go to nearby airports
> 
> I thought the volacno was happening on the other side of japan
> (very poorly imformed person so i expect to be wrong)



When a volcano in Iceland erupted, scheduled flights across Europe were abandoned because of the ash.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

CNN is really using outdated information.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> All that is outdated. No new Tsunami hit Sendai, and there was no explosion at or in the third reactor.
> 
> There was a hydrogen explosion on the First Reactor, but the internal was undamaged.



This is not outdated. It is from 4 minutes ago.


			
				BBC said:
			
		

> #
> 0227: There were two explosions at Reactor 3, the operator Tepco says - AFP.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 13, 2011)

heres NHK's current bulletins


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 13, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Really last i saw was that they ended all tsunami warnings


lets hope :/...i saw in brazilian news now, perhaps they were not 100% updated


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> All that is outdated. No new Tsunami hit Sendai, and there was no explosion at or in the third reactor.
> 
> There was a hydrogen explosion on the First Reactor, but the internal was undamaged.



I can't find any info about the new warning on the Internet. I've only hear about this on the news :/ Dunno how accurate it is.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

*Tsunami observed off Fukushima Prefecture - Kyodo News*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

impersonal said:


> This is not outdated. It is from 4 minutes ago.


Wasn't it a hydrogen explosion like before?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 13, 2011)

That's what they're saying, yes. It's not a good sign anyway.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

*AP: Officials believe a hydrogen explosion has occurred at Fukushima Dai-ich plant



Explosion occurs at Fukushima nuclear plant; residents near nuclear plants ordered to stay inside buildings*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

impersonal said:


> That's what they're saying, yes. It's not a good sign anyway.


As long as the internal containment is undamaged like the first time, not much to worry about. Hell, those things are designed to take aircraft crashing into them without any damage.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

*Tsunami forecast in Iwate, Fukushima*


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 13, 2011)

According to the NHK Live stream, no tsunami has been detected. :/


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 13, 2011)

DJ: Japan Edano: Have Confirmed Smoke Out Of Daiichi No. 3 Reactor- NHK
DJ: Japan Edano: No Health Concerns From Possible Explosion If Remain Evacuated - NHK
DJ: About 600 Remaining In Evacuation Area Instructed To Stay Indoors- NHK


----------



## impersonal (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> As long as the internal containment is undamaged like the first time, not much to worry about. Hell, those things are designed to take aircraft crashing into them without any damage.


Problem is a hydrogen blast is a sign that cooling down efforts are in trouble, meaning the fuel could melt down, and it is unclear whether the containment can withstand that. In any case, they're not sure yet that it was a hydrogen blast.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 13, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> DJ: Japan Edano: Have Confirmed Smoke Out Of Daiichi No. 3 Reactor- NHK
> DJ: Japan Edano: No Health Concerns From Possible Explosion If Remain Evacuated - NHK
> DJ: About 600 Remaining In Evacuation Area Instructed To Stay Indoors- NHK



did you hear anything about a second tsunami?


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently there was 3 meter high waves heading towards Sendai but they disappeared.

Plus the new explosion that just happened. Japan is getting shit on.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

We don't know if containment was lost in Reactor 3. We were warned there could be a chance of it earlier in the day, it seems like preparations have been made.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)

*About 2,000 bodies found on shores of Japan’s Miyagi Prefecture: Kyodo.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *Tsunami forecast in Iwate, Fukushima*



 Fucking why.

Japan just cannot catch a break! At least it's starting to calm down...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Fucking why.
> 
> Japan just cannot catch a break! At least it's starting to calm down...


And the tsunami disappeared and the warning was canceled.


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't stop watching CNN, my heart's just pounding whenever breaking news comes up. I really hope there aren't any more big aftershocks.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And the tsunami disappeared and the warning was canceled.



 And you're sure nature isn't fucking around? Yeah!!


----------



## Kelsondra (Mar 13, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> And you're sure nature isn't fucking around? Yeah!!



But someone just went around screaming about a tsunami so everyone's confused now. But yes, it looks like the threat is gone. Let's hope there aren't any other threats.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 13, 2011)

DJ: Workers At Fukushima Nuke Plant Injured In Explosion - Tepco


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

*3 injured; 7 missing after explosion at Japan plant, Tokyo Electric Power Co. says - AP*


*Japan's central bank boosts liquidity injection into money markets to $183.8 billion - AP*
^can someone tell me what this means? i don't know shit about banks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *3 injured; 7 missing after explosion at Japan plant, Tokyo Electric Power Co. says - AP*
> 
> 
> *Japan's central bank boosts liquidity injection into money markets to $183.8 billion - AP*
> ^can someone tell me what this means? i don't know shit about banks



they're printing money, cause they need yen to do all this emergency related shit.  will affect currencymarkets later


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2011)

Some serious spamming going on up in here


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

South Korea to Send Liquefied Natural Gas to Japan



> South Korea will provide liquefied natural gas (LNG) to Japanese power companies that have been forced to turn off nuclear power plants due to last week’s massive earthquake, the government said Sunday.
> 
> The Ministry of Knowledge Economy said the state-run Korea Gas Corp. (KOGAS) has decided to divert some LNG shipments that it planned to receive from abroad so they can go to Japan.
> 
> ...






South Korea being generous to Japan. You don't see that a lot often. But it's cool that they are committed to help Japan in anyway possible.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Where the fuck are the coolants? Someone fucking send them already.

Even with all the shit happening, Japan as a whole seems pretty calm.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard Hilary Clinton was pulling Japan's leg when she said they were sending coolants.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Where the fuck are the coolants? Someone fucking send them already.



diverted for use in porn .  as well as nuclear rods. i said this about 20 pages back


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> South Korea being generous to Japan. You don't see that a lot often. But it's cool that they are committed to help Japan in anyway possible.



Damn right. At least one of their neighboors is stepping up.

Props to SK.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> I heard Hilary Clinton was pulling Japan's leg when she said they were sending coolants.



I remember. What use is she?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Fucking American Reporters get the fuck out of Japan all they are doing is regurgitating Old News Alerts and making them sound like new Alerts fuckers don't even have an accurate count of the dead on their site... Fair and Balance my ass CNN is as 2 Faced as FOX is.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

And another thing is that the Obama administration is using this whole event as a grand gesture of friendship between 2 countried only in fact to refuse sending componants needed to deal with reactors what the fuck is that about huh thats like dangling a loaf of bread in front of people dying of hunger saying you will feed them only if you make it to the table.... Fucking Politicians destroying Americas reputation with every step they take.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> The Japanese government has just said there was no marked change in the radiation level after the blast at Reactor 3. According to an article in the New York Times, the US aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan, which is sailing in the Pacific, passed through a radioactive cloud from Japan's stricken reactors on Sunday. Crew members received a month's worth of radiation in about an hour, government officials were quoted as saying.



Sounds like a comic book scenario.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 14, 2011)

Go Korea , 

Fuck America.........


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And another thing is that the Obama administration is using this whole event as a grand gesture of friendship between 2 countried only in fact to refuse sending componants needed to deal with reactors what the fuck is that about huh thats like dangling a loaf of bread in front of people dying of hunger saying you will feed them only if you make it to the table.... Fucking Politicians destroying Americas reputation with every step they take.


Are they really refusing to send the coolants and other things for nuclear reactors?

Where are you getting this from?

Didn't the US navy send the coolant two days ago?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sounds like a comic book scenario.



Sounds like sensationalism for Western News Stations... If they aren't commited to a 110% in helping them then the US should bow the fuck out of Japan and return to screwing with its own citizens... The nerve of Obama and his Secretary of State urggggggh


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Fucking American Reporters* get the fuck out of Japan all they are doing is regurgitating Old News Alerts and making them sound like new Alerts fuckers *don't even have an accurate count of the dead* on their site... Fair and Balance my ass CNN is as 2 Faced as FOX is.



There's an accurate count for them to report?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Well there's no info whatsoever of them delivering coolants.



> Sounds like sensationalism for Western News Stations... If they aren't commited to a 110% in helping them then the US should bow the fuck out of Japan and return to screwing with its own citizens... The nerve of Obama and his Secretary of State urggggggh



Either you're trolling or you need a break.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm back again..


US aid is coming from 17 sources already, there are more than 40 countries involved in the relief operations. Don't begrudge the relief effort or your do everyone involved a disservice.

The Japanese PM refused coolant 3 days ago because he had assumed the factory teams to have it under control, so now they are using sea water.

Also, reporters have inaccurate information from a lot of places, there's no point in attacking that information if you have a full way of getting the most accurate(ala NHK)


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is all this sea water going to anyway? I mean I would imaging its all radioactive water right? I can't imagine putting that water back into the sea, or letting it off as steam.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 14, 2011)

seem many people very relieved since the situation is getting better and better .......


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Where is all this sea water going to anyway? I mean I would imaging its all radioactive water right? I can't imagine putting that water back into the sea, or letting it off as steam.



They're letting the steam out to relieve pressure I believe.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Where is all this sea water going to anyway? I mean I would imaging its all radioactive water right? I can't imagine putting that water back into the sea, or letting it off as steam.



Another thing is how long can they keep this up? I mean, there has to be an end in sight right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

They'll keep it up as long as they need to to keep the heat down. That said, it also depends on how well the generators hold up


----------



## very bored (Mar 14, 2011)

Are they still using seawater, or has somebody brought in coolant?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Coolant was rushed in fairly soon, but the problem was that it was rushed to a different plant for usage than the one in danger right now. Initially there was only 1 reactor in danger, not 3

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/13/us-japan-quake-timeline-idUSTRE72C2DH20110313?pageNumber=3

It was at a different plant from the one currently in danger, and the one in danger right now was not pumped with coolant but salt water


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think people are blowing the situation out of proportion.

Everything is going to be fine and the radiation will be contained.

The chances of a melt down are extremely low.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 14, 2011)

So wait, is there now a third plant at risk of exploding?

Two already blew up, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

The possibility of a three mile island scenario is indeed low but nobody knows how anything will go until the problem is completely resolved.

2 have blown up but are more or less in a semi stable condition, and one is still at risk


----------



## PoisonIvy (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Are they really refusing to send the coolants and other things for nuclear reactors?
> 
> Where are you getting this from?
> 
> Didn't the US navy send the coolant two days ago?



They were going to send coolant but ultimately Japan decided to handle it on their own. I dont know what that guy is talking about lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Hillary had already applied for coolant to be sent to Japan, however the PM denied it because the facility initially in danger had their own reserves.

Thus the transaction did not take place.

There is no reason for the US to refuse a Japanese request for coolant at a radioactive area in the first place, some common sense is needed


----------



## Maycara (Mar 14, 2011)

I just found this old article....  


Almost makes me want to cry....


Japan you are a true friend indeed....

Now its our turn to return the love!


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 14, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> So wait, is there now a third plant at risk of exploding?
> 
> Two already blew up, right?



No plants blew up, just two buildings which house one reactor each, the reactors themselves are undamaged.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

if the reactors had blown up, the radiation involved would have been a lot more than 160 people that were infected, but no, it was just the walls housing the reactor that blew


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Minzara said:


> I just found this old article....
> 
> 
> Almost makes me want to cry....
> ...



We need to help each other instead of fighting in unnecessary wars... v_v


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 14, 2011)

This all is so confusing.  

I hope all problems will be under control soon.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> This all is so confusing.
> 
> I hope all problems will be under control soon.



I'm hoping so too v_v


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2011)

Minzara said:


> I just found this old article....
> 
> 
> Almost makes me want to cry....
> ...


That is just..pure kindness and beauty.. 

Made me tear up reading that.. we need to do the same and show our support!


----------



## Milo- (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think Cuba, Mexico and Venezuela even got as much as a thank you for sending help over to USA at the time of Kathrina. In fact, I'm pretty sure some religious organizations that get a lot of flak around here sent help (Volunteers and money) over to New Orleans. Jehova Witnesses and Mormons come to mind.

Oh, but they don't make anime so they don't count. Silly me.

Don't get me wrong, I like Japan and their culture, and I'm truly horrified by the chain of disasters they've had to deal with, it's just, it seems like lots of people in this thread care for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 14, 2011)

Some of worst news i've heard in along time.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 14, 2011)

Milo, you're making a lot of assumptions about the people that post in this thread. It seems like you decided to point out peoples faults rather than to show any good intentions towards Japan's recovery, or to talk about new developments, etc. It's nice to see where _your_ priorities are. 

Why people care about something isn't up for you to judge. Take it to the philosophy forum.

News: The scheduled rolling black out in Tokyo has started.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

went to the red cross in belgium and donated 50 euro. when I get paid by my work in a week il go donate 100 euro.


now a other selfish thing. instead of mah manga I am worried about powerhouse amuse. I ordered their vestito body kit and it was supposed to ship this week. discovered they are located in chiba which apparently got hit badly.

god damnit.

(prepares for flames of hate and disgust)


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Some of worst news i've heard in along time.



Same here... what makes me feel better is what a friend said on another thread, Japanese people always step forward... I know they can go out this.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Hm, pressure went down in the first reactor after its housing exploded, right? Lets hope the same thing happens with reactor 3.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> SHIT, this better not affect my manga this week.
> 
> Edit: Hope Crystal K is alright


This is just a disgusting fucking sentiment and its stupid that someone can even say shit like this with any kind of straight face. 

Who gives a flying fuck about your manga when upwards of 10,000 people died?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is just a disgusting fucking sentiment and its stupid that someone can even say shit like this with any kind of straight face.
> 
> Who gives a flying fuck about your manga when upwards of 10,000 people died?


Well, apparently 90% of people who posted in this topic.

Go read some previous posts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

There are way more casualties than 10,000 unfortunately


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

Milo- said:


> I don't think Cuba, Mexico and Venezuela even got as much as a thank you for sending help over to USA at the time of Kathrina. In fact, I'm pretty sure some religious organizations that get a lot of flak around here sent help (Volunteers and money) over to New Orleans. Jehova Witnesses and Mormons come to mind.
> 
> Oh, but they don't make anime so they don't count. Silly me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Japan and their culture, and I'm truly horrified by the chain of disasters they've had to deal with, it's just, it seems like lots of people in this thread care for all the wrong reasons.



I think people mention this because there's a lot of morons on the net claiming that Japan is, basically, an enemy. Yesterday I saw a few youtube comments along the lines of "YO JAPEN WHERE WER U WHEN KATRINA HIT? UH?".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Among the idiots are the people claiming this is Karma for Pearl Harbor..i mean, a lot of people have no real concept of history do they


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Among the idiots are the people claiming this is Karma for Pearl Harbor..i mean, a lot of people have no real concept of history do they


Karma for Pearl Harbor? We got them back for that years ago. They don't deserve karma for something we dealt out multiple times the payment on. 

Like I said, people are just disgusting.


----------



## Omolara (Mar 14, 2011)

Indeed. Human suffering is human suffering, no matter where it is. 
Also, people are fucking idiots.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

very bored said:


> Are they still using seawater, or has somebody brought in coolant?



If I understand correctly, it's the coolant that blew up (that's what liquid hydrogen is used for, right?). In any case, they have a choice between water and sea water. Coolant is "applied" to the water first, but it's the water you put in the reactor.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 14, 2011)

impersonal said:


> If I understand correctly, it's the coolant that blew up (that's what liquid hydrogen is used for, right?). In any case, they have a choice between water and sea water. Coolant is "applied" to the water first, but it's the water you put in the reactor.



Not liquid hydrogen, it's explosively flammable when in presence of oxygen or some other gas.  

The coolant (primarily plain water, not sea water) was breaking down due to excess heat, causing some molecules to separate & react with zinc inside, and that's where hydrogen came from.  With the gas build up, they had to release it and from what I understand it was done safely.  But they also released some radiation.

The explosion was caused by failed cooling system.

Normally they wouldn't use sea water because it corrodes a lot due to salt but when all else fails, they got to pump in something to keep the reactor core from reaching full meltdown and burning through the containment so sea water is used, with boron added to control nuclear reaction.

2 reactor building has exploded so far, 2 reactor likely suffer partial meltdown but they can't check because it is still too hot. It looks like yet another reactor (#2) is having some trouble:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

I was watching all the coverage from Friday to Monday and I realized that the damage could have been much worse from the Tsunami if the Flood Walls and Bridges hadn't been as strongly built as they were the Tsunami would have gone much farther inland than it had...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Hm, pressure went down in the first reactor after its housing exploded, right? Lets hope the same thing happens with reactor 3.



Well isn't it normal for the pressure to go down when the entire thing blew up?


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Among the idiots are the people claiming this is Karma for Pearl Harbor..i mean, a lot of people have no real concept of history do they



Thanks for voicing my thoughts.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

The radioactive thing that exploded is pretty dangerous! I also heard, the earthquake and tsunsami were caused cos the moon has gotten closer to earth, which is getting closer and closer and causing natural catastrophes, they said there are going  to be natural catastrophes on 19 march too, so be careful folks, lol.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I just saw this image. Incredibly pathetic and disgusting... 



On another note, anyone seen this? Its seriously insane how devastating the Tsunami was.


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Milo, you're making a lot of assumptions about the people that post in this thread.
> 
> It seems like you decided to point out peoples faults rather than to show any good intentions towards Japan's recovery, or to talk about new developments,etc. It's nice to see where _your_ priorities are.
> 
> Why people care about something isn't up for you to judge. Take it to the philosophy forum.



This  

Why not pray/help instead. Japan doesn't need anyone to defend them from opinions on the internet.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

There is going to be another blast soon  

pictures of ppl there make me sad  ....


----------



## blackbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Tokyo governor and acclaimed rape novelist Shintarō Ishihara now takes a stand on the subject. 

When asked "how should the Japanese people view the quake?", he is quoted for saying: 



> The identity of the Japanese people is greed.
> 
> This tsunami represents a good opportunity to cleanse this greed, and one we must avail ourselves of.
> 
> Indeed, I think this is divine punishment.





When subsequently asked by another journalist whether or not this answer should be left out of the reports, he stated: 



> It may be harsh for the victims to hear, but I want you to take it down and report it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Wow, I just saw this image. Incredibly pathetic and disgusting...
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, anyone seen this? Its seriously insane how devastating the Tsunami was.



Remember Pearl Harbor ? wtf are they talking about, that thing has passed long time ago! Peace, they say


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

^ They should be saying PEACE! instead of REVENGE!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

I knew ishihara was a nutter but seriously? going "this is divine punishment" while people are dieing and japan is heading torwards nuclear disaster.


what the fuck.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 14, 2011)

I see damages estimated at $35mil


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I see damages estimated at $35mil



I think there are a lot more than those 35mil


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Ishihara's statement

See it's because of retarded shit like this I won't feel any remorse if he dies.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Nuclear disaster ? Not really... or at least noy yet. And ther eis no reason to believe they won't succed in the third reactor when they successfully did it in the first..


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I see damages estimated at $35mil



Guardian and CNN have stated that th damages are estimatd to be aroung 100 billion dollars.. making this the greatest economic disaster ... Hurricane Katrina had damages upto 45 billion dollars (mostly for insurance companies)


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I did breath a nice share of radioactive particles back in 1984, I don't particularly feel much threatened by another nuclear disaster.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 14, 2011)

I was watching GMA so maybe they meant 35bill


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Nuclear disaster ? Not really... or at least noy yet. And ther eis no reason to believe they won't succed in the third reactor when they successfully did it in the first..



orly. a dutch news site just updated saying that they have lost controll over the reactor and that the fuel rods have failed to cool and that temperatures are going up fast and that meltdown is not far away.

+ 17 american marines have been exposed to radiation and apparently ships are leaving the area near the reactor because of the high radiation levels.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Nuclear disaster ? Not really... or at least noy yet. And ther eis no reason to believe they won't succed in the third reactor when they successfully did it in the first..



I am not sure if the fuel rods were exposed in the first reactor...


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

A nuclear disaster would be something like Tchernobyl. Did that happen ? No. So there is no nuclear disaster.. yet.

And there surely won't be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Don't count your chickens, all variables are in play 




Azhra said:


> Tokyo governor and acclaimed rape novelist Shintarō Ishihara now takes a stand on the subject.
> 
> When asked "how should the Japanese people view the quake?", he is quoted for saying:
> 
> ...




That's Ishihara-kun for ya 

And to think i scolded Bender when he said that he hoped Ishihara died because of the earthquake


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Don't count your chickens, all variables are in play



Yeah but in the end if nothing happens I won't be the guy who looked foolish and shouted at the catastrophe.. having pessimist views on how events will unfold is quite stupid..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> A nuclear disaster would be something like Tchernobyl. Did that happen ? No. So there is no nuclear disaster.. yet.
> 
> And there surely won't be.



At the moment this is way worse than reactor 1.

this time the cooling failed, fuel rods not cooled and exposed to air causing them to heat up immensely. 

+ the fact that the american fleet is leaving the area doesn't seem promising.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this time the cooling failed, fuel rods not cooled and exposed to air causing them to heat up immensely.



Want to bet it won't be another Tchernobyl ? :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

There is no T at the beginning of Chernobyl


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Want to bet it won't be another Tchernobyl ? :33



Betting on something like this feels wrong bro. 

you have to admit, it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> There is no T at the beginning of Chernobyl


Russian names.. 

That's the french way to write it anyways.. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Betting on something like this feels wrong bro.



You can't stick to your belief apparently..


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> There is no T at the beginning of Chernobyl



There is in the French way of spelling it.

If it's a Tchernobyl bis. I hope they have plenty of militaries willing to sacrify their life to make up for the failure like Russians did. 
I'm not really sure the Russian militaries they sent to work of the concrete sarcophage were aware they were going to die from the radiation in a near future though.

Xmen are coming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Russian names..
> 
> That's the french way to write it anyways..
> 
> ...



what did I say?

Facts about the reactor and that meltdown is possible.

I didn't go "OH MY GOD WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE ALL THE REACTORS ARE GOING TO CHAINREACT AND BLOW JAPAN UP"


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I didn't go "OH MY GOD WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE ALL THE REACTORS ARE GOING TO CHAINREACT AND BLOW JAPAN UP"



Nah the bet was about "Would it be a Chernobyl bis ?" To what you would habe betted yes.. :33

Or I'm mistaking you with the person I answered..


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

would people have given this much shit about this if it happened in another country?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

clip said:


> would people have given this much shit about this if it happened in another country?



Not at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Haiti says hi  Indonesia says hi 

Also, China says hi


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh and News Flash. They are succeedding in the second reactor (the one the most at risk) at pumping sea water in it.. Level are rising at least.


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Haiti says hi  Indonesia says hi
> 
> Also, China says hi



pakistan, too.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

NHK are now saying a core meltdown might have occured in reactor 2. Not looking too good. Hopefully they're wrong.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

No.. Pakistan got almost no aid..



Doggie said:


> NHK are now saying a core meltdown might have  occured in reactor 2. Not looking too good. Hopefully they're  wrong.



Wrong they said that it was maybe a possibility, just like any other scenario... And they are still pumping water.


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> No.. Pakistan got almost no aid..


my point.

nor did they get sympathy, mind you.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Haiti, China and Indonesia got more love/aid..

---

So as of now two of the three plants seems to be okay.. the last one is in a worse situation but the possibility of a chernobyl is only a scenario.. :33


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2011)

clip said:


> my point.
> 
> nor did they get sympathy, mind you.



It's mostly due to the not so subtelly hidden support their gov give to bearded terrorists.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> No.. Pakistan got almost no aid..
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong they said that it was maybe a possibility, just like any other scenario... And they are still pumping water.



Yeah, they've been saying it's a possibility for hours, now they are saying that it might have already happened.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

That's what I said.. They said it's a possibility. Meaning it's also a possibility nothing happened.

Words.. :33


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

But that's exactly what I said in the first place lol


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

zuul said:


> It's mostly due to the not so subtelly hidden support their gov give to bearded terrorists.



oh, so it's alright to not at the very least sympathize with 20 million people who have nothing to do with said government?

k, sounds reasonable.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

> No.. Pakistan got almost no aid..



I would care if they werent being pansies about dealing with Al Qaeda.



> oh, so it's alright to not at the very least sympathize with 20 million people who have nothing to do with said government?
> 
> k, sounds reasonable.



20 million voices can get their government to do anything. Sitting idly and letting a group of people boss you around is no excuse.


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2011)

clip said:


> oh, so it's alright to not at the very least sympathize with 20 million people who have nothing to do with said government?
> 
> k, sounds reasonable.



never said it was alright, just explaining why Haiti gets more sympathy/support.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Doggie said:


> But that's exactly what I said in the first place lol



Yeah, I misread one word in your post.. Anyways no need to be so alarmist..


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Isnt there anything else they can do besides poor sea water into these cores


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Why ? Pouring sea water is a good method for cooling down.. Coupled with boric acid (?) to lessens radioactive activity (Bq) It already worked twice..


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Yeah, I misread one word in your post.. Anyways no need to be so alarmist..



Yeah I know, there's just so much bullshit going around, it's got me on edge. The media are always trying to make it look like a worst case scenario, so you never know when it actually is one.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Isnt there anything else they can do besides poor sea water into these cores



Rip them out and drop them next to your house.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

The radiation levels are more than those being announced apparently :/



> Thilo Thielke, Spiegel's veteran war correspondent, is leaving Japan today. Spiegel is now covering the story from Bangkok and the south of Japan. Mathias Müller von Blumencron says the latest information is ominous: the wind is blowing to the north – in the direction of Tokyo. "Perhaps this is a piece of German angst. But no country is more against nuclear power than Germany," he says. He adds: "The wind is shifting from the north and could blow a cloud south directly to Tokyo. This is really horrible. I think this is a big, big crisis and a wake-up call for nuclear energy." The German embassy is also making preparations to evacuate some staff, apparently.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

abcd said:


> The radiation levels are more than those being announced apparently :/



I read that, and I'm pretty sure it's just paranoia. As it says, Germany is fiercely opposed to nuclear power.

Also, if the wind was blowing *to* the north, wouldn't it be blowing the cloud away from Tokyo? Fukashima is more than a hundred miles north of Tokyo.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Rip them out and drop them next to your house.



thank you asshole

They've been pumping seawater since the getgo and two of these places have exploded
Its been three days since it started have no other options been thought of? (because that just makes it worse if there is nothing else they can do)


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

Doggie said:


> I read that, and I'm pretty sure it's just paranoia. As it says, Germany is fiercely opposed to nuclear power.



American warships have drawn back, Germany wants to evacuate its embassy ..... No clear information about radiation is being released....

They are using sea water to cool the reactor and the water is boiling faster than they can fill it again... To an extent where fuel cells are exposed ... 

It can probably be contained (which is what we want) but it can also meltdown ... I am sure it is already a catastrophe ... If it explodes it will remove nuclear energy in most countries


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> thank you asshole
> 
> They've been pumping seawater since the getgo and two of these places have exploded
> Its been three days since it started have no other options been thought of? (because that just makes it worse if there is nothing else they can do)



Here read this.



You are flipping out over nothing.


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I would care if they werent being pansies about dealing with Al Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 million voices can get their government to do anything. Sitting idly and letting a group of people boss you around is no excuse.



yeah, because 20 million homeless, starving, disease stricken, and disaster stricken people with little education are just in the perfect state to protest against their government.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

clip said:


> yeah, because 20 million homeless, starving, disease stricken, and disaster stricken people with little education are just in the perfect state to protest against their government.



Sounds like life sucks there. Better time then any.

Time for a revolution.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Here read this.
> 
> 
> 
> You are flipping out over nothing.



Frankly I hope your right

but three reactors with "possible meltdown" status is (I dont care how childish) very very very scary

and the us and germen reactions to it are not helping (not to mention constant articles with things like this cloud will blow to tokyo etc)
If its ten days from now and they've gotten these reactors to shut down I'll be fine with having flipped out over nothing,


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Frankly I hope your right
> 
> but three reactors with "possible meltdown" status is (I dont care how childish) very very very scary
> 
> ...



Every step you take is a step towards potential disaster.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 14, 2011)

Kind of fucked up you don't see other countries helping. It's ok though just watch and see what happens in the future..


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Every step you take is a step towards potential disaster.



I'm sorry but what?


----------



## clip (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Sounds like life sucks there. Better time then any.
> 
> Time for a revolution.



time for a revolution indeed.

let's just hope that if a revolution does occur, america doesn't send in any gas bombs or human-crushing-vans for the pakistani government's convenience.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> I'm sorry but what?



I hate to explain something so simple but every step you take is guided by so many different systems in your body that if one of them were to fail could cause you to fall on your face.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2011)

Why the fuck are we talking about AQ in the Japan thread?

Besides, the USS Ronald Reagan got contaminated.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

msnbc said:
			
		

> low-level radioactive contamination more than 100 miles offshore.



God damn it. That doesn't sound good. Hopefully by low they mean VERY FUCKING LOW, and are just taking precautionary measures.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Why the fuck are we talking about AQ in the Japan thread?
> 
> Besides, the USS Ronald Reagan got contaminated.



So they sailed through a cloud of radioactivity... Argh... Now US aid is going to be pulled out...

Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

That's what i had heard earlier too about the Reagan. But if that's the case than the Japanese government is intentionally downplaying that information, as the radioactive plume would not have been anywhere near that distance out

They've been ill prepared for the death toll as well, as they've already run out of coffins and body bags when thousands washed up on the beach, the SDF is also running out of food and water, only 10% has gotten to the affected areas


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

No! Don't hide information Japan! The more the outside world knows the better we can help!


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 14, 2011)

clip said:


> oh, so it's alright to not at the very least sympathize with 20 million people who have nothing to do with said government?
> 
> k, sounds reasonable.



many of the aid (workers or materials) are gonna get kidnapped by terrorists and any local crooks.

that's why we don't offer our hands much to these wolfs anymore.

they have been ungratefully mangled too many times.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2011)

USS Reagan....
Manly tears being shed right now..(Guile's theme is playing)


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

The USS Reagan will be fine, they're out of the danger zone now. The worry is if the wind changes direction it could send a similar plume towards Tokyo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Almost half of Otsuchi prefecture's population is missing(of 19,000), Miyagi's missing 10,000...Minamisanriku is missing 9,500

Its steadily climbing over 30,000 now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 14, 2011)

Japan seems to have caught unimaginable amount of bad luck in under a week.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> No! Don't hide information Japan! The more the outside world knows the better we can help!



The only thing the general public does is freak out when they know too much they dont understand. Im sure they are sharing the important stuff with the right people.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's what i had heard earlier too about the Reagan. But if that's the case than the Japanese government is intentionally downplaying that information, as the radioactive plume would not have been anywhere near that distance out
> 
> They've been ill prepared for the death toll as well, as they've already run out of coffins and body bags when thousands washed up on the beach, the SDF is also running out of food and water, only 10% has gotten to the affected areas



When tsunami hit india ... we piled up uniidentified bodies in pits and burned them  ... absence of coffins or body bags is not the biggest problem here... it is how to reduce the number of deaths among survivors

also I read this news... Anyone have something contradicting ??





> he 8.9 magnitude earthquake that shook Japan on Friday has moved the entire country eight feet to the east. It also shifted the axis of the earth by approximately ten inches.
> 
> While it may not sound like a lot, it is enough to affect the seasons, and the amount of time it takes the planet to complete one full revolution. According to the National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology in Italy, each day will now be a few minutes shorter.
> 
> ...



Also this update...



> "The utility firm said on Monday afternoon that fuel rods are exposed at the Number Two reactor of its Fukushima Number One plant after the level of coolant water dropped. At around 6pm, the power company began pumping in seawater. But it says all fuel rods in the reactor could be exposed. The firm says a core meltdown might have occurred.
> 
> "The Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency says that pumping seawater into the reactor is working now to cool the reactor."


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is some info on the USS Reagan and its "contamination".


The helicopter crew got about a months worth of background radiation so their exposure was VERY minimal.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Here is some info on the USS Reagan and its "contamination".
> 
> 
> The helicopter crew got about a months worth of background radiation so their exposure was VERY minimal.



Well it was inevitable anyway.

You have such a strong military presence in Japan and you're going to get some shit from this earthquake/tsunami.  I'm surprised the US military didn't get hit hard in any way.  Figured their installations were away from most of it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2011)

abcd said:


> When tsunami hit india ... we piled up uniidentified bodies in pits and burned them  ... absence of coffins or body bags is not the biggest problem here... it is how to reduce the number of deaths among survivors
> 
> also I read this news... Anyone have something contradicting ??
> 
> ...



I heard the coast moved 8ft,
But in all the reports iv head, the earth axis moved 8cm, not 10in. 
And that the earth lost like 1.3milaseconds of the day.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Well it was inevitable anyway.
> 
> You have such a strong military presence in Japan and you're going to get some shit from this earthquake/tsunami.  I'm surprised the US military didn't get hit hard in any way.  Figured their installations were away from most of it.



There are a few in Tokyo and there is the air base up north but they all look pretty well off considering where the worst of it came from.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

> Justin McCurry, the Guardian's Tokyo correspondent, emails to say the water level inside the No. 2 reactor at Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant has recovered to a level of about two metres, according to Kyodo News. The rods were fully exposed for about two and a half hours, according to Japan's Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency.



That's a relief, lets hope they can maintain water levels.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

and then this ...



> Japanese engineer Masashi Goto, who helped design the containment vessel for Fukushima's reactor core, says the design was not enough to withstand earthquakes or tsunamis and the plant's builders, Toshiba, knew this. More on Mr Goto's remarks to follow
> 
> Mr Goto says his greatest fear is that blasts at number 3 and number 1 reactors may have damaged the steel casing of the containment vessel designed to stop radioactive material escaping into the atmosphere
> He say that as the reactor uses mox (mixed oxide) fuel, the melting point is lower than that of conventional fuel. Should a meltdown and an explosion occur, he says, plutonium could be spread over an area up to twice as far as estimated for a conventional nuclear fuel explosion. The next 24 hours are critical, he says.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Not to sound alarmist or anything, but we're not out of the woods


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 14, 2011)

So any news on seiyu casualties?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Not to sound alarmist or anything, but we're not out of the woods



Not if Mr Goto's statement becomes prophetic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

In what way?


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

again :/ .................

I think this wil continue till they have electrical cooling ... but that will need other specialists to go into radioactive areas :/



> 3.11pm: Fuel rods are fully exposed again at Fukushima, according to Kyodo news agency. The rods are usually submerged in several metres of water to stop them overheating, however this morning the rods in reactor 2 were completely exposed this morning.
> 
> Reactor workers have been attempting to pump seawater around the rods, however they do not appear to be having much success if Kyodo is to be believed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

huh...so the seawater hasn't been working then, well they've been trying to cool the rods like this for several days so i suppose it wouldn't be surprising that it wasn't working


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Mr Goto says his greatest fear is that blasts at number 3 and number 1 reactors may have damaged the steel casing of the containment vessel designed to stop radioactive material escaping into the atmosphere
> He say that as the reactor uses mox (mixed oxide) fuel, the melting point is lower than that of conventional fuel. Should a meltdown and an explosion occur, he says, plutonium could be spread over an area up to twice as far as estimated for a conventional nuclear fuel explosion. The next 24 hours are critical, he says.



In this way.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 14, 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eQn8D5y9yw[/YOUTUBE]


Tokyo’s reigning rape novelist Shintaro Ishihara has proclaimed the recent earthquake and tsunami are divine punishment (“tenbatsu”) for the sinful depravity the Japanese people now embody.

Asahi press club journalists quote him as saying the following when asked “how should the Japanese people view the quake?” in connection with the recent power trouble:

The identity of the Japanese people is greed.

This tsunami represents a good opportunity to cleanse this greed, and one we must avail ourselves of.

Indeed, I think this is divine punishment.




When asked by an incredulous journalist as to whether this was an imprudent utterance better not reported, he responded “It may be harsh for the victims to hear, but I want you to take it down and report it.”

He is currently running for his 4th term.*


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

abcd said:
			
		

> According to the National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology in Italy, each day will now be a few minutes shorter.


That's wrong by several orders of magnitude (approximately 10^6)...


And yeah, the nuclear situation is pretty damn catastrophic.

*Spoiler*: _NYT article: Radioactive releases could last months_ 






> Radioactive Releases in Japan Could Last Months, Experts Say
> NHK, via Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
> By DAVID E. SANGER and MATTHEW L. WALD
> Published: March 13, 2011
> ...






I find it hard to believe that a proper solution cannot be found within a few months, or that the reactors will not cooldown within a few weeks at most... But hey, I'm no expert.




			
				Animeblue said:
			
		

> Tokyo’s reigning rape novelist Shintaro Ishihara


This is the governor of Tokyo. Not a "reigning rape novelist". Are you right in the head?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

If he gets re-elected


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Ishihara has always been scum


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I for one hope they get their nuclear power plant back to safe operating levels. I don't want Japanese Homer to be jobless.


----------



## Jonghyun (Mar 14, 2011)

I've read that Shinmoedake erupted as possibly one result of the earthquake that occurred. Damn, _so much_ shit going on for them to go through in only a few days.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

> Japanese officials say the nuclear fuel rods appear to be melting inside all three of the most troubled nuclear reactors, according to Associated Press.



well about time they release the real info   ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Is melting good or bad?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is melting good or bad?


Basically the meltdown will escape containment, melt through the floor and supposedly down through to the core of the earth - meaning - bye bye! But, that is only speculation riddled with huge gobs of fear mongering. Facts are the 'meltdown' would only go 'so far' and then be contained in the earth... Truly though it's better to read the info I posted in other threads and Wiki. I'd re-post here but it's against T&C. ..

It's bad..:S


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Basically the meltdown will escape containment, melt through the floor and supposedly down through to the core of the earth - meaning - bye bye! But, that is only speculation riddled with huge gobs of fear mongering. Facts are the 'meltdown' would only go 'so far' and then be contained in the earth... Truly though it's better to read the info I posted in other threads and Wiki. I'd re-post here but it's against T&C. ..
> 
> It's bad..:S



contained in the earth ruining the water table ??


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, it's a very possible fact..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Kind of fucked up you don't see other countries helping. It's ok though just watch and see what happens in the future..



You're joking right? There are like 50 countries(maybe even more) that are offering aid to Japan..

Anyway, please be well people of Japan!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Kind of fucked up you don't see other countries helping. It's ok though just watch and see what happens in the future..



You're being ridiculous, even Afghanistan's pitched in.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Basically the meltdown will escape containment, melt through the *floor and supposedly down through to the core of the earth* - meaning - bye bye! But, that is only speculation riddled with huge gobs of fear mongering. Facts are the 'meltdown' would only go 'so far' and then be contained in the earth... Truly though it's better to read the info I posted in other threads and Wiki. I'd re-post here but it's against T&C. ..
> 
> It's bad..:S



Wait what?

You do realize this happened once before at Chernobyl and the reactor core did not melt through the crust through the mantle(which is pure liquid magma I might add) to the center of the planet.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 14, 2011)

I just copied this from the site lol, i don't know what's that all about..xD


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Basically the meltdown will escape containment, melt through the floor and supposedly down through to the core of the earth - meaning - bye bye! But, that is only speculation riddled with huge gobs of fear mongering. Facts are the 'meltdown' would only go 'so far' and then be contained in the earth... Truly though it's better to read the info I posted in other threads and Wiki. I'd re-post here but it's against T&C. ..
> 
> It's bad..:S



I am not sure I understand this post. You posted information about this issue in a wiki article?



> I just copied this from the site lol, i don't know what's that all about..xD



Oh I see.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

The land will be completely ruined.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Kind of fucked up you don't see other countries helping. It's ok though just watch and see what happens in the future..



just addeing to what others have said ...



> The UN's own disaster management team has arrived in Japan. The team of seven experts from France, the UK, Sweden, India, Republic of Korea and Japan will help authorities with humanitarian assessments and coordinating international relief efforts.
> 
> More than a dozen countries have already sent specialist search and rescue teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 14, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am not sure I understand this post. You posted information about this issue in a wiki article?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see.


 xD, yea, but overall, it's bad for Japan.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

From what I've just seen and am reading on news sites they are dealing with possibly imminent mini meltdowns once dealt with though those reactors will have to be contained in Concrete effective immediatly...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Wait wtf will the meltdown do? Will it do anything to us?


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

abcd said:


> Guardian and CNN have stated that th damages are estimatd to be aroung 100 billion dollars.. making this the greatest economic disaster ... Hurricane Katrina had damages upto 45 billion dollars (mostly for insurance companies)



Hurricane Katrina had damages of at least $80 - $100 billion ($90 - $110 billion in 2011 dollars). Insured damages were about half that. Insured damage is typically doubled to approximate total economic loss.

This earthquake looks like it will exceed it though.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2011)

This is just awful. CNN streamed a video where the tsunami was washing up homes as people were running for their lives...

So sad..


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> *Basically the meltdown will escape containment, melt through the floor and supposedly down through to the core of the earth* - meaning - bye bye! But, that is only speculation riddled with huge gobs of fear mongering. Facts are the 'meltdown' would only go 'so far' and then be contained in the earth... Truly though it's better to read the info I posted in other threads and Wiki. I'd re-post here but it's against T&C. ..
> 
> It's bad..:S



Whatever you're smoking, I want it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

But if it melts down into the center of the earth we're good. The center of the earth is already melty. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> But if it melts down into the center of the earth we're good. The center of the earth is already melty.



But what about the dinosaurs down there? It'll hurt them


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 14, 2011)

man this really sucks.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

3 reactors currently need cooling with salt water to avoid meltdown. They had 5 fire pumps doing it. 4 of these fire pumps seem to have been damaged by today's explosion, so they have 1 fire pump trying to pump water into 3 separate reactors. And that pump has run out of diesel.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

abcd said:


> 3 reactors currently need cooling with salt water to avoid meltdown. They had 5 fire pumps doing it. 4 of these fire pumps seem to have been damaged by today's explosion, so they have 1 fire pump trying to pump water into 3 separate reactors. And that pump has run out of diesel.



Somehow, I'm starting to wonder if this will push forward the development and aplication of Solar Energy. Something good needs to come out from all this mess.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> Whatever you're smoking, I want it.


I said i copied it from another site, read the posts before yours..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

If they wait around for the reactors to cool by themselves it could take months. Either they need coolants from somewhere or they need to concrete them before a serious leak happens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

For those who haven't been paying attention, a "meltdown" is termed specifically by the fuel rods inside the reactor going out of control heatwise and melting. If they get hot enough they melt, they'll melt through the reactor like swiss cheese. Everything inside the reactor is filled with radiation, so the danger of a meltdown is having that radiation escape, which is what happens if a meltdown exposes the inside of the reactor to the outside world. Its not a pretty sight


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> For those who haven't been paying attention, a "meltdown" is termed specifically by the fuel rods inside the reactor going out of control heatwise and melting. If they get hot enough they melt, they'll melt through the reactor like swiss cheese. Everything inside the reactor is filled with radiation, so the danger of a meltdown is having that radiation escape, which is what happens if a meltdown exposes the inside of the reactor to the outside world. Its not a pretty sight



Get ready for the Earth to explode in T- 5...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

So they have four or so broken pumps and one that can work... but is out of fuel... Well that just fucking sucks. A meltdown in Japan is the last thing anyone needs. 

Not only will a perfectly wonderful island be destroyed, but millions of people will be homeless, probably hundreds of thousands of people will have to relocte to (possibly) another country because there's just almost no room left in Japan, the industries Japan houses will be put behind... and basically the entire world will be kind of screwed.

God damn Japan needs a magical miracle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> But what about the dinosaurs down there? It'll hurt them


True, but they have all that gold so I ain't losin' any sleep. Plus, the Mole People will figure something out--they always do.



Inuhanyou said:


> For those who haven't been paying attention, a "meltdown" is termed specifically by the fuel rods inside the reactor going out of control heatwise and melting. If they get hot enough they melt, they'll melt through the reactor like swiss cheese. Everything inside the reactor is filled with radiation, so the danger of a meltdown is having that radiation escape, which is what happens if a meltdown exposes the inside of the reactor to the outside world. Its not a pretty sight


 I remember that thing in Russia killed like a million billion people. It could be bad, but I'm sure they've prepared for this sort of thing.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Somehow, I'm starting to wonder if this will push forward the development and aplication of Solar Energy. Something good needs to come out from all this mess.



I think it is more logical to pursue geothermal energy in Japan and other seismically "active" regions


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but they have all that gold so I ain't losin' any sleep. Plus, the Mole People will figure something out--they always do.



Silly kid, trix are for kids!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but they have all that gold so I ain't losin' any sleep. Plus, the Mole People will figure something out--they always do.
> 
> 
> I remember that thing in Russia killed like a million billion people. It could be bad, but I'm sure they've prepared for this sort of thing.



I doubt that japan is prepared for 3 reactors melting down.

tsunami: kinda
earthquake: totally prepared
melting reactors: don't think so.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

I should probably post this here too.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> For those who haven't been paying attention, a "meltdown" is termed specifically by the fuel rods inside the reactor going out of control heatwise and melting. If they get hot enough they melt, they'll melt through the reactor like swiss cheese. Everything inside the reactor is filled with radiation, so the danger of a meltdown is having that radiation escape, which is what happens if a meltdown exposes the inside of the reactor to the outside world. Its not a pretty sight



However, there is a steel "case" around the reactor which is supposed to capture the liquid radioactive fuel, preventing its escape. The question is "will it work?", and it seems nobody knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I doubt that japan is prepared for 3 reactors melting down.
> 
> tsunami: kinda
> earthquake: totally prepared
> melting reactors: don't think so.


 So you're saying the world hasn't learned anything from Chernobyl and Three Mile Island and is still unprepared for nuclear power plant disasters? 


I can totally see that, actually.


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

impersonal said:


> However, there is a steel "case" around the reactor which is supposed to capture the liquid radioactive fuel, preventing its escape. The question is "will it work?", and it seems nobody knows.



It worked in Three mile island... So there is a good probability (acc to experts) that it will work here too ... unless some new problem crops up


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 14, 2011)

> *Why is there no looting in Japan? *
> 
> The landscape of parts of Japan looks like the aftermath of World War Two; no industrialised country since then has suffered such a death toll. The one tiny, tiny consolation is the extent to which it shows how humanity can rally round in times of adversity, with heroic British rescue teams joining colleagues from the US and elsewhere to fly out.
> 
> ...




They truly are an amazing people to have that kind of collective discipline.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> They truly are an amazing people to have that kind of collective discipline.



Uhhh sort of. Some people take advantage of this and act as a cop, to rape girls. I read this a few dozen pages back lolz


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 14, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Uhhh sort of. Some people take advantage of this and act as a cop, to rape girls. I read this a few dozen pages back lolz



Somehow this doesn't surprise me considering the stuff they do on the subways.  Er... and their bizarre hentai. 

Sex crimes? Tolerable. Thievery? Unthinkable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Such beautiful land...destroyed...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

if there was such a thing as godzilla, he's trying to get out of japan right now :S


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 14, 2011)

If there was such a thing as Godzilla he would be trying to absorb all that radiation right about now


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> If there was such a thing as Godzilla he would be trying to absorb all that radiation right about now



Yep. Or some animals living around there or underground creatures.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, not funny..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> They truly are an amazing people to have that kind of collective discipline.



Reason why is because the Japanese people are very organized, very generous, and aren't full of sour crap (excluding some special cases). Most other people in many other countries usually aren't about helping each other out and end up thinking only for themselves so they loot in times of horrible disasters such as this (obviously not as bad though). The Japanese realize that it's best to help each other out, cooperate with each other, and assist in keeping as many people alive as possible. 

That's why Katrina had so many victims, really, after the flooding; not enough people were thinking for each other and too many people were thinking for themselves. They weren't thinking of making makeshift shelters to make shade for sick and elderly, until it was too late, and they weren't thinking with common sense; they pretty much just took whatever they wanted rather than think 'Hmm... maybe if I work with some other people, this can become organized and we'll get through this alright.'



			
				EspíritudePantera said:
			
		

> Uhhh sort of. Some people take advantage of this and act as a cop, to rape girls. I read this a few dozen pages back lolz



Yeah... those are the few special cases... I'm sorry but with Japan's porn industry and Hentai that has been made... there's just no avoiding the rape cases; in fact I kind of saw it coming...


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think there attitide to sex is because of hentai. More like hentai was influenced by their attitiude to sex.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I don't think there attitide to sex is because of hentai. More like hentai was influenced by their attitiude to sex.



They have a penis god for pete sake.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I don't think there attitide to sex is because of hentai. More like hentai was influenced by their attitiude to sex.



So they're horny bastards?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

The Planets Horny for Earthquakes and other Natural Disasters


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> They have a penis god for pete sake.



Oh shit really ? What's it called ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Uhhh sort of. Some people take advantage of this and act as a cop, to rape girls. I read this a few dozen pages back lolz



Well that was sort of given but still the amount of people are doing their utmost to help, the victims staying strong, the calm, the lack of crime is still surprising. Lets not mention England, it snowed a little too much recently and there was panic buying, deaths and the country came to a standstill. We wouldn't be able to handle this at all.


----------



## hehey (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> They have a penis god for pete sake.


wow really?, ... lol crazy japanese and their penis gods.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

I doubt there is no looting in Japan. I bet there is.

Quit dick riding Asians. Seems like some people here worship asian people.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> They have a penis god for pete sake.



Is it made of tentacles?

On topic: How goes the reactors? Any new news?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> I doubt there is no looting in Japan. I bet there is.
> 
> Quit dick riding Asians. Seems like some people here worship asian people.



Not asians just the Japanese. 

I haven't heard anyone praising the Chinese or anything.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Besides my friend said Japanese people are horny bastards that  rape girls on buses and trains. So they don't loot but they can rape. Really generous and disciplined my ass. I see that loli shit. Sick fucks.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Besides my friend said Japanese people are horny bastards that  rape girls on buses and trains. So they don't loot but they can rape. Really generous and disciplined my ass. I see that loli shit. Sick fucks.



No, the Greeks were sick fucks. The fucked everyone in their family.
Most Japanese only write about it.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 14, 2011)

USA lost many lives on 9-11-01 and japan lost many lives on 3-10-11 add them together and you get 12-21-12.

Mind fucked


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> USA lost many lives on 9-11-01 and japan lost many lives on 3-10-11 add them together and you get 12-21-12.
> 
> Mind fucked



wasn't on 3-10-11 it was on 3-11-11 where they lost lives.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> wasn't on 3-10-11 it was on 3-11-11 where they lost lives.



It was the 10th for America/Canada.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> It was the 10th for America/Canada.



That means the end of the world works in sections.

Damn... so people will be watching the end of the world; shitting their pants; while others will be dying... that's horrible.
But it won't happen!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

December 21st 2012 it is then.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

What the fuck is 12-21-12 supposed to mean anyways..


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> What the fuck is 12-21-12 supposed to mean anyways..


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> That means the end of the world works in sections.
> 
> Damn... so people will be watching the end of the world; shitting their pants; while others will be dying... that's horrible.
> But it won't happen!



I don't believe in it either. I just thought the quote was interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Besides my friend said Japanese people are horny bastards that rape girls on buses and trains. So they don't loot but they can rape. Really generous and disciplined my ass. I see that loli shit. Sick fucks.



Nice generalisation there based on lolis.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh.. What's the relevancy between a terrorist attack, a natural earthquake ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> I don't believe in it either. I just thought the quote was interesting.



 = bunch of bullshit


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Oh.. What's the relevancy between a terrorist attack, a natural earthquake ?



Convenience?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Convenience?



Coincidence?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyway way back on saturday (when only one of the plants had an explosion) I had read that it could take ten days to full cool these reactors

At one point are they suppossed to be able to start putting cenment in there?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

We have a device that controls the weather and can create earthquakes, remember? It's up in Alaska or something supposedly.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We have a device that controls the weather and can create earthquakes, remember? It's up in Alaska or something supposedly.



ILLUMINATI?

lol


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Chile Earthquake : 27-02-10
Haiti's same: 12-01-10

Wich give us 08-03-2020

That's the true end of the World.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Chile Earthquake : 27-02-10
> Haiti's same: 12-01-10
> 
> Wich give us 08-03-2020
> ...



It's all bs. More like end of this year.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Chile Earthquake : 27-02-10
> Haiti's same: 12-01-10
> 
> Wich give us 08-03-2020
> ...



k.                                    














.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> = bunch of bullshit



It is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Why are we talking about the morals of a culture when discussing a natural disaster?

And the device we have can only slightly control weather, its called HAARP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

japanese can't loot bc they are all 80 years old, or they are herbivores.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Earthquakes above a six aren't looting occasions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, stop with the not funny crap. 

Do we have any new information about the reactors? Any new survivors found? Anything?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Japanese can't loot because the Givency stores have good security.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 14, 2011)

A shameless advertising:


Swan Song - great visual novel, concerning earthquake disaster in Japan. It's very good and atmospheric.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> A shameless advertising:
> 
> 
> Swan Song - great visual novel, concerning earthquake disaster in Japan. It's very good and atmospheric.



I fapped to the pic of the naked girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, stop with the not funny crap.
> 
> Do we have any new information about the reactors? Any new survivors found? Anything?



You should probably just google latest news...they have a thing set up. I am so out of the loop I didn't know about the reactors. Chalk it up to having to work.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Not much news other than the scared public making class for "stress tests" on Nuclear Plants in Europe.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You should probably just google latest news...they have a thing set up. I am so out of the loop I didn't know about the reactors. Chalk it up to having to work.



Or go through the last few pages. I posted a graph with the status of the reactors.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 14, 2011)

So it's just 1 pump out of the 5 working? Seems a lil too few to cool all 3 reactors.

Any news about the cooling stuff?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Heard the tsunami waves are going to touch New Zealand and a few other countries, anything happened to them ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Heard the tsunami waves are going to touch New Zealand and a few other countries, anything happened to them ?



I would imagine the wave would be significantly weaker when it gets there. I talked to a guy in cali who said it wasn't as bad as he was led to believe.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Reactor News #1

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGLk9DpKl0k[/Youtube]

...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

5 meters tall Tsunamis ftw?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't really understand this shit at all. Once a meltdown happens, is that it? Is it over? Provided the containment vessels hold, and large amounts of radiation don't leak, will that be the end of the crisis?


----------



## abcd (Mar 14, 2011)

> Miyagi prefecture
> 
> • At least 785 people confirmed dead in cities including Kesennuma, Higashimatsubara and Sendai, but local authorities fear more than 10,000 people may have died in the prefecture alone.
> 
> ...



This is scary


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

So we are looking at a body count thats a fact to be near to or over a 100,000


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

This could be the worst disaster in recent history.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a lot of dead folk. 

Why couldn't this happen to a shitty country instead of a cool one that gives us manga and video games?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

what was Haiti's final body count?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

The pictures from this are just too much to bear really...I mean I've never seen anything so totally destroyed over such a large area. You have hurricanes and tornadoes, but they're controlled and some what small in scale especially in comparison, plus the former is predictable...but this is just something that swept out of nowhere and might have killed upwards of 100,000 people.




assddrago said:


> what was Haiti's final body count?


 Hard to tell, there was some looting and killing going on, lots of disease, lots of other issues already in the country caused death. But when you take Japan's infrastructure and its damage, and then you take the cost of all that, the loss of life and the damage to the world economy and their countries economy...you're looking at something that could effect us all for decades.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah seriously if you follow NF for your latest news on this there'd be about 600 nuclear explosions (not just meltdowns), 330 tsunamis, and 12 volcanoes erupting.

Google News I'd recommend.


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a lot of dead folk.
> 
> Why couldn't this happen to a shitty country instead of a cool one that gives us manga and video games?



You know, there are respectable and cool people whoseb death should be mourned in shithole countries too.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

The 2004 earthquake and the haiti earthquake also had numbers in that area

massive earthquake plus Tsunami's equal large amount of death as old and recent history has shown


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> I don't really understand this shit at all. Once a meltdown happens, is that it? Is it over? Provided the containment vessels hold, and large amounts of radiation don't leak, will that be the end of the crisis?



As long as the theres no leak there shouldn't be a problem even if there is a meltdown. But this is unprecedented so who knows what could happen.

So many people were probably washed out to sea so we'll never really know they full body count. But seriously looking at the towns just disappearing reminds me of Uzumaki, its seriously creepy.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Flame Emperor said:


> USA lost many lives on 9-11-01 and japan lost many lives on 3-10-11 add them together and you get 12-21-12.
> 
> Mind fucked



Numerology is very convenient when you need it to be.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> Numerology is very convenient when you need it to be.



Yes, there's exactly 12,212,012 hairs on my balls...end of the world guise.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, there's exactly 12,212,012 hairs on my balls...end of the world guise.



Are you a caveman or something ?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

well I think this article is a good summerizer for all thats happened

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011...cialreport-idUSTRE72D25B20110314?pageNumber=1


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't 200,000+ die in the Haiti earthquake?


----------



## emROARS (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought that was the indonesia earthquake? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, there's exactly 12,212,012 hairs on my balls...end of the world guise.



No...the images...J....


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Haiti earthquake

Haiti earthquake: Aid effort ramps up as 200000 dead predicted ...guardian.co.ukJan 16, 2010 ... Haiti earthquake: Aid effort ramps up as 200000 dead predicted ... "To make sure this does not spread we have taken a number of these people ...


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, the official estimated body count in Haiti was over 200,000.

This will not even approach that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Didn't 200,000+ die in the Haiti earthquake?



The Haitian government claimed the casualties to be 217,000 but some report it being under 100,000 with atleast 50,000 being buried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> Yes, the official estimated body count in Haiti was over 200,000.
> 
> This will not even approach that.



That's good to hear, but its still really sad.


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there a list or some sort of source that shows which countries are helping and how? I haven't been able to find much on that.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the worst in recent history was the one in 2004

230,210+ victems

in anycase Japan will soon have a high place in this list here


----------



## Feuer (Mar 14, 2011)

There was a similar picture much earlier in this thread that some called fake, but apparently thats not the case:


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Feuer said:


> There was a similar picture much earlier in this thread that some called fake, but apparently thats not the case:



ignoring how scary that graph is
I thought the winds were pushing south not north


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Odder still, how did the explosion in the 1940s not carry here too then?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Feuer said:


> There was a similar picture much earlier in this thread that some called fake, but apparently thats not the case:



hmmm what?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Its mostly just worst case scenario scare mongering.



> hmmm what?



Basically radioactive material could be carried to America, where it could contaminate their grain fields. But alot of stuff could happen.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2011)

I see a lot of "could" in that graph.

Not a lot of "will."


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> I see a lot of "could" in that graph.
> 
> Not a lot of "will."



Most people don't do the difference.. You can partially thanks media for it.. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

wtf will the debris do?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> wtf will the debris do?



Seen Smallville?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

That really is IF the reactor core explodes which its not designed to do if it has the worst kind of meltdown it could have. In other words that map is bullshit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Its mostly just worst case scenario scare mongering.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically radioactive material could be carried to America, where it could contaminate their grain fields. But alot of stuff could happen.



I love the edit button. Thanks lol and no I did not see Smallville


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Seen Smallville?





Oh geez.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

I think we should consider the fact that we have set off nuclear weapons tests even in the continental US. There have been meltdowns at test reactors and US military facilities in the US. Hell Russia also conducted these tests and even had a Chernobyl which was the worst possible type of meltdown you could have.

That map is bullshit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if this has been posted yet...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if this has been posted yet...



Similar messages have.

"Thanks for the sneak attack Pacific Ocean"? Really? REAAAALLY?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if this has been posted yet...



it's funny cause she's american and ugly


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

You know that Pacific Ocean, it sure is sneaky


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Pearl Harbor was washed away in my heart with the release of Final Fantasy VI. 

Before then I was still kinda bitter, but starting to move on with the love of previous games.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Who is she anyway?

Pearl Harbour must still be a big deal if people have to google it to get angry.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

4Chan is the parent company of FOX News.

But really lets not derail this thread with shit that happened 70 years before most of the people on this board were even born.


----------



## Altron (Mar 14, 2011)

> The outspoken governor of Tokyo, Shintaro Ishihara, told reporters  Monday that the disaster was "punishment from heaven" because Japanese  have become greedy.



Too bad the Tsunami and Earthquakes couldn't kill off this moron.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of people fail history when it comes to Pearl Harbor's attack. The Japanese Fleet thought that their declaration of War had already been sent to the Congress, and when they learned it wasn't they were pissed that they had participated in an dishonorable attack.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, a lot of people fail history when it comes to Pearl Harbor's attack. The Japanese Fleet thought that their declaration of War had already been sent to the Congress,* and when they learned it wasn't they were pissed that they had participated in an dishonorable attack.*



I remember studying the attack on Pearl Harbour and I never heard that.


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if this has been posted yet...



eeeeeehhhhhh............wasn't the double-nuke vaporizing a sufficient retribution ?

we've been best buds ever since


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, a lot of people fail history when it comes to Pearl Harbor's attack. The Japanese Fleet thought that their declaration of War had already been sent to the Congress, and when they learned it wasn't *they were pissed that they had participated in an dishonorable attack*.



Dishonorable. A lot of people still have to learn that the Japanese were all about honor during the time of war. So they were pretty damned pissed at themselves when they attacked Pearl Harbor. Which many people aren't learning.

It makes me feel so smart when I see so many stupid people posting 'karma for sneak attack' or 'karma for peal harbor'. Not only because it was put aside by pretty much every intelligent person on the planet, but because I knew the Japanese only attacked others after announcing it and giving warning; so it would be considered honorable.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I remember studying the attack on Pearl Harbour and I never heard that.



School might be a little bias but it doesnt mean we cant research this real quick for clarification.

According to this:


There is no such evidence of there being a communication issue.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if this has been posted yet...



Someone needs to Shoryuken this bitch.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Someone needs to Shoryuken this bitch.


by her own cat


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Lets stop talking about those ameba's on Face Book, or the leeches on 4chan or the Trolls at FOX news and most especialy the goof balls at CNN and stay on topic...

So getting back on topic: Has their been an update on the number of bodies found, people rescued, Nuclear Plant Meltdown, that Earthquake thats expected to hit before the next Full Moon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

BBC:


> Technicians have resumed injecting seawater into the stricken reactor 2 at Fukushima after a steam vent of the pressure container was opened, Kyodo news agency reports citing Tokyo Electric Power (Tepco).





> With the nuclear crisis grabbing most of the attention, it is perhaps worth remembering that millions of people in north-east Japan are spending their fourth night without water, food or heating in near-freezing temperatures.



Man that sucks:/


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting map

http://www.reuters.com/article/interactive/idUSTRE72B1NS20110312?view=large&type=worldNews

I still find it insane that they are unable to contact that town with 10k people.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I remember studying the attack on Pearl Harbour and I never heard that.



There are  you don't get to learn on US schools. 


Seriously, I haven't hear anything around here to send aid to Japan... and I'm not really that thrilled to donate to some random fund. Is there a way we can help from the internetz?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Interesting map
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/interactive/idUSTRE72B1NS20110312?view=large&type=worldNews
> 
> I still find it insane that they are unable to contact that town with 10k people.




Given this map, I'll say, build more nuclear plants on Africa, US East Coast, Brazil. Forget the rest


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> There are  you don't get to learn on US schools.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I haven't hear anything around here to send aid to Japan... and I'm not really that thrilled to donate to some random fund. Is there a way we can help from the internetz?



Shouldnt of started shit then.

Regardless, wiki had this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Japanese declaration of war
> See also: Japanese declaration of war on the United States and the British Empire
> 
> The attack took place before any formal declaration of war was made by Japan, but this was not Admiral Yamamoto's intention. He originally stipulated that the attack should not commence until thirty minutes after Japan had informed the United States that peace negotiations were at an end.[48][49] The Japanese tried to uphold the conventions of war while still achieving surprise, but the attack began before the notice could be delivered. Tokyo transmitted the 5,000-word notification (commonly called the "14-Part Message") in two blocks to the Japanese Embassy in Washington, but transcribing the message took too long for the Japanese Ambassador to deliver it in time. (In fact, U.S. code breakers had already deciphered and translated most of the message hours before he was scheduled to deliver it.)[50] The final part of the "14-Part Message" is sometimes described as a declaration of war, but in fact it "neither declared war nor severed diplomatic relations".[51] A declaration of war was printed on the front page of Japan's newspapers in the evening edition of December 8,[52] but not delivered to the U.S. government until the day after the attack.
> ...






In other words Admiral Yamamoto wanted to send out the declaration of 30 minutes prior to the attack but the information did get lost in translation to the Japanese embassy in Washington DC but wasnt really a declaration of war anyways and it was reported in Japanese news papers before the government even gave out an official declaration. Way to go there!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Given this map, I'll say, build more nuclear plants on Africa, US East Coast, Brazil. Forget the rest



sometimes it's a blessing to be poor.  how many japanese trying to fix the reactor situation wish they were in haiti right now, which had no nuke plants?  if that shit melts down they'll be asking haitians for refuge.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

> Japan asks for U.S help to contain the reactors.



Don't worry Secretary of State Clinton will troll Japan by saying that the US is sending coolants only to deny that they were ever being sent in the 1st place...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Don't worry Secretary of State Clinton will troll Japan by saying that the US is sending coolants only to deny that they were ever being sent in the 1st place...



DEJA VU! ! 


Seriously, the only good thing coming out of all this is that maybe Solar Energy will have more general support.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's good to hear, but its still really sad.



Oh most definitely.

We need to keep in mind Haiti was hit by an earthquake right under their capital that has basically no solid building codes and was already one of the most destitute places in the northern hemisphere. So naturally the casualties were catastrophically higher.

Contrary to popular belief, Japan is not imploding because of this and Tokyo was largely unscathed (except for services being shut down for safety reasons). However parts of the northeast were devastated which still makes hundreds of thousands potentially homeless and thousands dead. So this is a catastrophe for Japan, especially considering how "ready" they were for such a disaster (probably the most prepared in the world).


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

soulnova said:


> There are  you don't get to learn on US schools.



I'm Irish                  .


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Japanese were all about honor back then.. Unit 731.. Nanking Massacre.. Dat revisionism.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Japanese were all about honor back then.. Unit 731..Nanking Massacre.. Dat revisionism.



RAPE and PILLAGE! 

Cmon every nation is guilty of it at some point in time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Japan is Sayins....they will be back stronger, watch.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Cmon every nation is guilty of it at some point in time.



Not the proud japanese empire. Gaijin Propaganda bad.


----------



## Yagami_ (Mar 14, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if this has been posted yet...



What a dumb fucking bitch.  Why hasn't anyone removed her from the gene pool again?


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> Dishonorable. A lot of people still have to learn that the Japanese were all about honor during the time of war. So they were pretty damned pissed at themselves when they attacked Pearl Harbor. Which many people aren't learning.
> 
> It makes me feel so smart when I see so many stupid people posting 'karma for sneak attack' or 'karma for peal harbor'. Not only because it was put aside by pretty much every intelligent person on the planet, but because I knew the Japanese only attacked others after announcing it and giving warning; so it would be considered honorable.



Funny, but that doesn't cut it. That doesn't justify shit. First time hearing this but still is a bitch move. Funny how you just can try and justify the means of violence because you love Japan so much.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Honor my ass. sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> RAPE and PILLAGE!
> 
> Cmon every nation is guilty of it at some point in time.


it's the natural order of things.

why resist and pretend otherwise ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS, are you itching for a permaban for your racism?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Funny, but that doesn't cut it. That doesn't justify shit. First time hearing this but still is a bitch move. Funny how you just can try and justify the means of violence because you love Japan so much.



yeah, i don't buy bullshit,  japanese are just humans.  reason people loot in katrina and haiti is they know the govt is gonna do a damm thing for them, and this was proven to be true.  they are on their own.  japan is rich and things won't get that bad, but if the govt slips even a little and people catch wind that there's no help coming, all hell will break loose.

i sympathies with japs , but i don't think they are superior to anyone.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Japanese were all about honor back then.. Unit 731.. Nanking Massacre.. Dat revisionism.


Exactly, fuck that honor bullshit. Japan is just as bad when you lookat its history as America. I read the rape of nanking book and the shit they did to people were horrific.



Razgriez said:


> Shouldnt of started shit then.
> 
> Regardless, wiki had this:
> 
> ...


Exactly, don't start any won't be any. Good information.



Razgriez said:


> School might be a little bias but it doesnt mean we cant research this real quick for clarification.
> 
> According to this:
> 
> ...



Regardless what is left out it doesn't really change anything in the end.

Honor my ass.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if all the ones dissing Japan here are Chinese?


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Funny, but that doesn't cut it. That doesn't justify shit. First time hearing this but still is a bitch move. Funny how you just can try and justify the means of violence because you love Japan so much.





BassGS said:


> Honor my ass. sounds like bullshit to me.



DAWG *LET THAT SHIT GO*


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> BassGS, are you itching for a permaban for your racism?



racism ? where ?


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> racism ? where ?



Japan dissing is a bannable offense.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> yeah, i don't buy bullshit,  japanese are just humans.  reason people loot in katrina and haiti is they know the govt is gonna do a damm thing for them, and this was proven to be true.  they are on their own.  japan is rich and things won't get that bad, but if the govt slips even a little and people catch wind that there's no help coming, all hell will break loose.
> 
> i sympathies with japs , but i don't think they are superior to anyone.



Yah I agree with you. Most people, especially here don't see it that way.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Xion said:


> Japan dissing is a bannable offense.




Revisionism can lend you in jail too. :33


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> BassGS, are you itching for a permaban for your racism?



What racism?

I'm just being rational with Japan and not showing any favorites.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Revisionism can lend you in jail too. :33



Only in Germany.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

This forum is hosted in Germany..


----------



## Midaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Interesting map
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/interactive/idUSTRE72B1NS20110312?view=large&type=worldNews
> 
> I still find it insane that they are unable to contact that town with 10k people.



Interesting indeed, I couldn't have imagined so many nuclear plants around the world


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 14, 2011)

My prayers and support go toward Japan. It's sad to see the loss of so many lives.  As for the racist idiots, they are all foolish hypocrites.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Ultimania said:


> My prayers and support go toward Japan. It's sad to see the loss of so many lives.  As for the racist idiots, they are all foolish hypocrites.



I second that, it's hard to see that what happened to them


----------



## Yoko (Mar 14, 2011)

I just saw a video on Gizmodo showing the event from a first person perspective.  It really shows how hopeless it would feel, especially when you see the houses starting to get carried away.  I wish the Japanese best of luck in persevering through the catastrophe.  Here is the video for those who want to see it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there going to be any manga this week? I hope so.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes there will be.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Is there going to be any manga this week? I hope so.



Haha, I've been wondering about that too, heard the animes are going to be delayed, a week minimum, dunno bout the manga.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 14, 2011)

Any source about the anime? A poster made a thread about mangas continuing like normal.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Any source about the anime? A poster made a thread about mangas continuing like normal.



where was that (I was fully expecting everything in that department to be halted)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Shounen jump and shounen sunday put out publications a week in advance, if there was going to be a break there would be one next week, not this week 

Although it should be safe to say that this should not be a priority in this thread and i would like for that kind of question to be avoided if possible


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Is there going to be any manga this week? I hope so.



*cough* *cough* TROLLING *cough*

Im sorry guys had to clear my throat there.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Any source about the anime? A poster made a thread about mangas continuing like normal.



Idk now. I heard CR delayed the release of FT but I also head the FT RAW was out, so maybe CR is just being annoying. 

Hopefully Naruto will air this week. That's the only anime ep I really want to see this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2011)

whats this about radiation affecting asian countries?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

*DPRK extends sympathy to Japan over earthquake*



> PYONGYANG - The Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) sent a message of sympathy to Japan on Monday over the 9.0-magnitude quake that has killed at least 1833 people, the official news agency KCNA reported.
> 
> Jang Jae On, chairman of the DPRK Red Cross Society, said in the message that he extended deep sympathy and consolation to the victims and their families in the earthquake on behalf of the DPRK Red Cross Society.
> 
> ...





It is from a chinese article, so the chance of being 100% legit? Almost none.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

*update*

No, there will be no WSJ this week, so that will be the last answer to that topic


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *update*
> 
> No, there will be no WSJ this week, so that will be the last answer to that topic


Could have sworn we'd be able to get at least this week since we got the preview last week, as well as the fact they had just finished printing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

the shops and the printing factories shut down in many prefectures

there will be no WSJ this week, so that is the end of that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> the shops and the printing factories shut down in many prefectures
> 
> there will be no WSJ this week, so that is the end of that


Wrong. There is one but they will be unable to distribute nationwide. Thats what Shueisha said. Distribution in Tokyo is 3/14 while the rest of the nation is 3/19.


----------



## Godless (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *update*
> 
> No, there will be no WSJ this week, so that will be the last answer to that topic



.........


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wrong. There is one but they will be unable to distribute nationwide. Thats what Shueisha said. Distribution in Tokyo is 3/14 while the rest of the nation is 3/19.



Your saying that shops, and printing areas in many prefectures aren't closed?

That was my point, but as i said, this is off topic.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 14, 2011)

Tchernobyl is correct spelling, just not used in English speaking community.  Chernobyl is used instead.

And there will *NOT* be another Chernobyl because that russian reactor had: 1) weird design that made them unstable at low power 2) no redundant system 3) used U-238 which is more unstable than U-235 normally used in USA and Japanese reactor and 4) staffed by moron who didn't understand nuclear fission at all and 5) their reactor containment were thin and filmsy, like a tin foil.

Japanese built their reactor much safer, had some redundancy, very strong containment, and people who understood in detail how fission worked.  An extra diesel generator installed at higher ground would have prevented failed cooling when their backup generator failed due to tsunami.

The worst that will happen is a Three Mile Island disaster: completely ruined reactor core, expensive clean up, and reactor building that would have to be mothballed for at least 100 years before it can be cleaned out.


----------



## Semplice (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope there will be no more damage in Japan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

More crap, from 50 cent, and the guy who played Iago in Aladdin


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> I hope there will be no more damage in Japan.



I hope too, and I don't think there will be further damage, it has ended, for now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 14, 2011)

Smack that bitch upside his head along with the other morons who think that this is a Hallway pass to crack jokes at Japans Expense...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

This > Pearl Harbor.


Kiss my ass if you disagee


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> This > Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> Kiss my ass if you disagee



I don't think you can compare man made and natural disasters...natural disasters top them all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2011)

natural disasters have the potential to be unstoppable..

but man made disasters, well are man made... there's always someone to blame..


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> natural disasters have the potential to be unstoppable..
> 
> but man made disasters, well are man made... there's always someone to blame..



The Hiroshima and W/E blast from US to Japan....

That's fucking more disastorous then Pearl Harbor

Then Japan gets a huge mofoing Earthquake, Tsunami, Volcano and Nukes everywhere, and brainless Americans don't spare shit because of what happened to Pearl Harbor. They should get a life.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> The Hiroshima and W/E blast from US to Japan....
> 
> That's fucking more disastorous then Pearl Harbor
> 
> Then Japan gets a huge mofoing Earthquake, Tsunami, Volcano and Nukes everywhere, and brainless Americans don't spare shit because of what happened to Pearl Harbor. They should get a life.



Don't make this about country bashing. There are idiots in every bunch. Say your piece and move on


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

They announced the containment building from the 2nd reactor has a leak, but the radiation did not rise.
I can't understand how it could not rise, apart from the fact there's no meltdown in it. And even so, this seems strange.

*NEWS : An explosion has been heard at #2 reactor.*


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't make this about country bashing. There are idiots in every bunch. Say your piece and move on



Moving on....MORE EXPLOSIONS...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

FLASH: Explosion heard at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi No.2 reactor: Jiji News Agency



BREAKING NEWS: Blast heard at 6:10 a.m. at Fukushima's No.2 reactor: gov't (08:02)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> The Hiroshima and W/E blast from US to Japan....
> 
> That's fucking more disastorous then Pearl Harbor
> 
> Then Japan gets a huge mofoing Earthquake, Tsunami, Volcano and Nukes everywhere, and brainless Americans don't spare shit because of what happened to Pearl Harbor. They should get a life.



don't get me wrong, it was just an opinion..


but i agree that anyone who had a sense of enjoyment or revenge is either a troll or a beast..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

So that makes 3 explosions out of three damaged plants, this is going very great note my sarcasm


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Khris said:


> don't get me wrong, it was just an opinion..
> 
> 
> but i agree that anyone who had a sense of enjoyment or revenge is either a troll or a beast..



I was expanding on what you said lol.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Currently, Fukushima Daiichi reactors #1 and #3 have exploded. Yet the cores are still contained.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wrong. There is one but they will be unable to distribute nationwide. Thats what Shueisha said. Distribution in Tokyo is 3/14 while the rest of the nation is 3/19.



No shit sherlock, of course they won't be able to distribute nationwide, or do you guys think someone is currently at Sendai waiting to get the magazines?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Currently, Fukushima Daiichi reactors #1 and #3 have exploded. Yet the cores are still contained.


However they stated that reactor 2 containment vessel had a defect....

Reactor 2 has always been a problem the day the powerplant started malfunction.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> However they stated that reactor 2 containment vessel had a defect....
> 
> Reactor 2 has always been a problem the day the powerplant started malfunction.



Once they are done with it, that central won't be used anymore. Chernobyl my ass, fucking alarmists...


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw fuck. Hopefully this explosion is (relatively) harmless like the ones at reactors 1 and 3.

Although it doesn't sound like it, if the containment vessel has been breached.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 14, 2011)

from top of CNN page: 





> NHK: Blast heard at No. 2 reactor at Fukushimi Daiichi nuclear power reactor #quake #tsunami  - @cnnbrk
> The United States Geological Survey has revised the magnitude of March 11 Japanese #quake to 9.0  - @cnnbrk



So it's official a 9.0


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

alright, i'll see if i can change the title now


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 14, 2011)

Japanese Air Force lost 18 F-2 fighter jets in the disaster. The 21st Fighter Squadron was completely destroyed:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Not the most important of stories I know, but still my contribution to this thread.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2011)

Have they contained the radiation yet?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems this one is more serious than the previous explosions. Rumors has it that "non-essential" workers are being evacuated. There may be a more important radioactivity leak.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Japanese Air Force lost 18 F-2 fighter jets in the disaster:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





nice pictures but where is the sauce for the 18?


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

I see no reliable source that states the reactor #2 has a defect or is otherwise more at risk than reactors #1 and #3 were. Reactors #1 and #3 exploded because of the venting of hydrogen gas from the core containment unit caused the external weather-defensive containment unit to explode when the hydrogen ignited. Currently, #1 and #3 reactor's core containment units are functioning and there has only been minor intented radiation leakage from the venting of gas and vapor from the core containment units.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 14, 2011)

kyrax12 said:


> nice pictures but where is the sauce for the 18?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I see no reliable source that states the reactor #2 has a defect or is otherwise more at risk than reactors #1 and #3 were. Reactors #1 and #3 exploded because of the venting of hydrogen gas from the core containment unit caused the external weather-defensive containment unit to explode when the hydrogen ignited. Currently, #1 and #3 reactor's core containment units are functioning and there has only been minor intented radiation leakage from the venting of gas and vapor from the core containment units.


BBC, Reuters and Kyodo quote Edano stating there is a defect.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I see no reliable source that states the reactor #2 has a defect or is otherwise more at risk than reactors #1 and #3 were. Reactors #1 and #3 exploded because of the venting of hydrogen gas from the core containment unit caused the external weather-defensive containment unit to explode when the hydrogen ignited. Currently, #1 and #3 reactor's core containment units are functioning and there has only been minor intented radiation leakage from the venting of gas and vapor from the core containment units.



#
2308: An explosion is heard at Fukushima's second reactor, the Kyodo news agency reports.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698


take it what you will.


#
2333: More details on the reported blast at Fukushima's reactor 2. The explosion is feared to have damaged the reactor's pressure-suppression system, Kyodo says. It adds that "radiation tops legal limit" after the explosion.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> BBC, Reuters and Kyodo quote Edano stating there is a defect.



Damage caused by the explosion of reactor #3 that prevents hydrogen gas from being vented into the atmosphere. They are currently flooding all 3 reactors with sea water. Radiation levels at the plant have been <5 ?Sv/hr and is comprised of short-life radioactive elements, in other words, workers at the plant are receiving little radiation and the radioactive elements are too short lived to travel far.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Damage caused by the explosion of reactor #3 that prevents hydrogen gas from being vented into the atmosphere. They are currently flooding all 3 reactors with sea water. Radiation levels at the plant have been <5 ?Sv/hr and is comprised of short-life radioactive elements, in other words, workers at the plant are receiving little radiation and the radioactive elements are too short lived to travel far.


What does that have anything to do with what I said?


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> What does that have anything to do with what I said?



He/she's saying you're making too much of a fuss over something that won't be another Chernobyl.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Damage caused by the explosion of reactor #3 that prevents hydrogen gas from being vented into the atmosphere. They are currently flooding all 3 reactors with sea water.* Radiation levels at the plant have been <5 µSv/hr and is comprised of short-life radioactive elements, in other words, workers at the plant are receiving little radiation and the radioactive elements are too short lived to travel far.*


That was 30 minutes ago. This is not true anymore. Most staff is being evacuated due to high radioactivity.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> What does that have anything to do with what I said?



It's not a "defect," it's damage caused by the adjacent explosions. The release valve in question was damaged by the explosion of reactor #3, but it was operational before reactor #3 exploded. If it was "defective" it would have not been operational before the earthquake or tsunami. Anywho, the valve is not even needed because the explosion at reactor #3 punched a hole in the external containment unit of reactor #2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Koori said:


> He/she's saying you're making too much of a fuss over something that won't be another Chernobyl.


If he/she have a slightest reading comprehension, he/she would've realized that I never fussed over anything saying it's similar to Chernobyl.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 14, 2011)

i wonder why they never got more water pumps to the reactors.

edit: it looks like only 50 people will be staying at the plant. i think this does not bode well. i am going to guess that they will widen the evacuation area again.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

mayumi said:


> i wonder why they never got more water pumps to the reactors.



It doesn't matter how many pumps you have when you have no electricity.

I see there are reports of reactor #2 having an explosion, we shall see if these become validated. Workers report that all 3 reactors have had partial meltdowns. Just for you folks who don't understand what that means, saying a "partial meltdown" is like saying you got into a "car accident." It could be a fender bender or a fiery mass of 200-cars on a highway. So far, we are in the fender-bender stage.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 14, 2011)

mayumi said:


> i wonder why they never got more water pumps to the reactors.
> 
> edit: it looks like only 50 people will be staying at the plant. i think this does not bode well. i am going to guess that they will widen the evacuation area again.



I heard that an earthquake today damage 4 out of 5 pumps.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's be frank, all this happened because a central of already 40 yearas of acitvity wasn't closed at the appropiate time. When this is over, the Fukushima central won't be used anymore.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Koori said:


> Let's be frank, all this happened because a central of already 40 yearas of acitvity wasn't closed at the appropiate time. When this is over, the Fukushima central won't be used anymore.



Let's be frank, all this happened because of one of the most powerful natural disasters in modern history.

P.S. I have no idea what you meant to say.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Let's be frank, all this happened because of one of the most powerful natural disasters in modern history.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea what you meant to say.



I was saying that had the central been closed earlier, now they wouldn't be cooling the reactors.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 14, 2011)

Koori said:


> I was saying that had the central been closed earlier, now they wouldn't be cooling the reactors.



The old reactor was to be discarded in march or april..


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the coolants thing was bad info from a Journalist.  If you don't have new info, refrain from posting.  Thread will be closed at page 180 or thereabouts


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 14, 2011)

Indeed.  It also appears that they were planning on building newer reactors sometime this decade on the site.

It may be closed but someone will simply restart it.


----------



## nausica? (Mar 14, 2011)

_Kyodo_: 


> *URGENT: Radiation shoots up at Fukushima nuke plant after blast heard*
> 
> TOKYO, March 15, Kyodo
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously this is turning in to a nightmare, all the bad things that can happen are happening with the reactors. The people working at the site are pretty courageous though, wish them luck.

And ffs Japan accept coolants from the US already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Coolant is technically just specialized water used to cool nuclear reactors. So its not probably going to matter as the heat has probably gone out of control at this point even with constant seawater being pumped into the reactor


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

What can be done at this point for Reactor 2?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

its exploded the same way the other 2 have, i think the fate of all 3 of these reactors is in doubt


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What can be done at this point for Reactor 2?



The same thing they did for reactor 1 and 3.

Its kind of obvious they have been repeating the same steps with them all which is a good thing cause it shows you even though #2 looks bad its liable to end up like 1 and 3 which are under control.

Read this to understand more about what is going on.


It is that article someone linked before but on another site with pictures to give you some sort of perspective of what is happening and what type of radiation that is getting released by this event.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 14, 2011)

> Explosion heard at Fukushima No2. reactor
> 
> Japan's Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency says an explosion was heard early Tuesday morning at the No.2 reactor of the disaster-hit Fukushima No.1 nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

It was confirmed that it exploded like the other two, meaning that the inner containment wasn't breached?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

"Radiation is feared to have leaked after the container vessel was damaged at Fukushima's reactor 2, the Kyodo news agency is quoting Tokyo Electric Power Company as saying."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

So the explosion beached the hull of the reactor for number 2 unlike the other ones, if that is to be believed


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

Radiation levels have soared.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

1000 times the amount of radiation revived in one year it was reported just a few minutes ago


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

If reactor #2 did explode like #1 and #3 the increase in radiation would be by short-lived radioactive elements like Iodine, and thus would not expose anyone outside of the plant's grounds to radiation. It's the longer-lived elements that cause large-area disasters. It seems that three reactor external containment units exploded via hydrogen gas venting (confirmed 2 of 3 have). This problem would have been eliminated via the built-in hydrogen gas ignition systems that are present on all of the reactors, yet do not function because they have no electricity, because the plant is in black-out status.

Just because radiation levels are elevated (1000microservants) at the plant's grounds doesn't mean it's a major disaster yet. However, we have reached the disaster level of Three Mile Island.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

From 



> TOKYO: The seal around a reactor at a quake-damaged Japanese nuclear power plant does not appear to have been holed, the plant operator said Tuesday, following an explosion at the plant.
> 
> Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano told reporters earlier that the suppression pool of the number-two reactor at the Fukushima No.1 plant appeared to have been damaged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Radiation levels have soared.



Soared as in what was mentioned earlier or are you just causing unnecessary drama?

Or is it something different? In that case could you give us the article where you heard it from?


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 14, 2011)

At the press conferences they keep asking officials exactly what damage was done. Officials can't  say exactly, they can only suppose, because everything in the reactor and vessel is all closed up. They can't see what damage has been done.They tell what happened, the info they know, and what might have happened. The press keeps asking. Even I know they can't see inside there!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Stop downplaying this situation Toroxus, its not productive for anyone


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't been here all day. Someone update me on what's going on.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

*The absolute worst case scenario that can unfold:*
All three reactors achieve a full meltdown, melting through their containment units and into the basement of the building. This would release a localized, ~5mi, moderate-high amount of radiation or about 500µSv/hr sustained until the area was sealed.

I'm not downplaying this, I'm just not dramatizing it. You're not looking at a Chernobyl or anything even close to it, so people need to stop using stupid and vague words like "soared" and "elevated levels"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

^ A source?

I don't see any source


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *The absolute worst case scenario that can unfold:*
> All three reactors achieve a full meltdown, melting through their containment units and into the basement of the building. This would release a localized, ~5mi, moderate-high amount of radiation or about 500?Sv/hr sustained until the area was sealed.
> 
> I'm not downplaying this, I'm just not dramatizing it. You're not looking at a Chernobyl or anything even close to it, so people need to stop using stupid and vague words like "soared" and "elevated levels"



+ reps

It's getting a tad out of hand I think with all the sensationalism.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ A source?
> 
> I don't see any source





It's exactly what happened with Three Mile Island. As long as pressure from the core containment unit is vented (which is was hence why the external containment units exploded) then, THE WORST CASE SCENARIO, is a Three Mile Island: Partial or even total meltdown means that the fuel rods will belt, creating a pool of super-heated nuclear material that melts through the core containment unit and into the basement, where it spreads out and it loses it's prompt criticality.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *The absolute worst case scenario that can unfold:*
> All three reactors achieve a full meltdown, melting through their containment units and into the basement of the building. This would release a localized, ~5mi, moderate-high amount of radiation or about 500µSv/hr sustained until the area was sealed.
> 
> I'm not downplaying this, I'm just not dramatizing it. You're not looking at a Chernobyl or anything even close to it, so people need to stop using stupid and vague words like "soared" and "elevated levels"



There are not vague words if you understand English. It takes someone dumb not to know what soared means. It is what it is, no unnecessarry drama in saying soared.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL are people really throwing around the word Chernobyl with this crisis. Chernobyl. really


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

That's opinion from a non nuclear physicist, Toroxus  

I want to see the justification for playing down the worst case scenario. If your going by TEPCO's word, they have a history of falsifying records on these same nuclear plants to deflect criticism from themselves, so false information would seem to be commonplace

This is possible to go beyond three mile island from what i've heard on NHK.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> LOL are people really throwing around the word Chernobyl with this crisis. Chernobyl. really



In the link I mentioned earlier a guy in the comments gives a little feedback on this issue as well.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the end of his message he mentions how a Chernobyl type disaster just cant happen.

If you want to be a worry wart mine as well start watching the skies for meteors, exploding super volcanoes, alien invasions, the next incoming plague, and the sun exploding then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

These factories don't have enough radioactive material to have a big Chernobyl situation, what we should be worried about is how bad its going to get before it even reaches that point


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> These factories don't have enough radioactive material to have a big Chernobyl situation, what we should be worried about is how bad its going to get before it even reaches that point



Sounds like the worst is what Toroxus said.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's opinion from a non nuclear physicist, Toroxus
> 
> I want to see the justification for playing down the worst case scenario. If your going by TEPCO's word, they have a history of falsifying records on these same nuclear plants to deflect criticism from themselves, so false information would seem to be commonplace
> 
> This is possible to go beyond three mile island from what i've heard on NHK.



Well, since that physicist isn't slamming nuclear particles into one another and just has to understand the basic-college level understanding of how a nuclear reaction works and the rough design of nuclear reactors are constructed, I find he's adequate.



> "Let me say that the possibility that the development of this accident into one like Chernobyl is very unlikely," Yukiya Amano, Director General of the International Atomic Energy Agency



So if the reactor core can't explode like Chernobyl, then the only other thing is can do is melt. Worst case is that it melts so much it melts through the containment core unit and into the basement, where it spreads out on the floor so much that it can not melt the basement.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a link for a Mark I BWR/Mark I containment diagram.  You can see the reactor, drywell, and then the wetwell (the latter containing the suppression pool which has been damaged).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

u guys are talking about the worst case scenario when it's actually happening already, who would have thought an earthquake would lead to all this?  and things are still going wrong and can get worse and those things can get even worse.  this might never end


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> u guys are talking about the worst case scenario when it's actually happening already, who would have thought an earthquake would lead to all this?  and things are still going wrong and can get worse and those things can get even worse.  this might never end



The worst case scenario isn't happening, I'm pretty sure it'd be all over the news if there was a total meltdown. It's impossible for that to have happened yet because the radiation levels would be sustained much higher. But nope, what are we seeing? Very low levels of radiation that spike up whenever an explosion of hydrogen gas pushes out short-lived radioactive gases built up inside the building. In other words: Not a total meltdown. Could it happen? Sure! Is there a partial meltdown contained within the core containment unit? Absolutely! Is that a disaster? Nope.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> The worst case scenario isn't happening, I'm pretty sure it'd be all over the news if there was a total meltdown. It's impossible for that to have happened yet because the radiation levels would be sustained much higher. Could it happen? Sure! Is there a partial meltdown contained within the core containment unit? Absolutely! Is that a disaster? Nope.



Its a disaster for TEPCO. Im sure they are crying at the potential cost this is going to have on their business.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> The worst case scenario isn't happening, I'm pretty sure it'd be all over the news if there was a total meltdown. It's impossible for that to have happened yet because the radiation levels would be sustained much higher. But nope, what are we seeing? Very low levels of radiation that spike up whenever an explosion of hydrogen gas pushes out short-lived radioactive gases built up inside the building. In other words: Not a total meltdown. Could it happen? Sure! Is there a partial meltdown contained within the core containment unit? Absolutely! Is that a disaster? Nope.



it could get worse, nk could launch a rocket attack


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

What do you mean its not a disaster?
The people there are getting three years of radiation in an hour


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't give up Japan, don't give up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Just by scaling, 3 mile island is nothing compared to this


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> it could get worse, nk could launch a rocket attack



Yep, and there would be a nuclear disaster... just in North Korea. 

Christ, even  admits that this event is turning out less severe than Three Mile Island, which lead to no injuries of any humans or the environment.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

they said the winds would blow most of it into the ocean does anybody have a good estimate on how big the plume is


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> they said the winds would blow most of it into the ocean does anybody have a good estimate on how big the plume is



No estimates on size (< than detectable), but the current gases released from the explosion are short-lived radioactive Iodine, which only lasts a few hours before it's no longer radioactive.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

Japanese PM is addressing the nation says the radiation level seems high and of high risk. But wait I must have been trolling with my "radiation levels have soared." "radiation leak"


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> What do you mean its not a disaster?
> The people there are getting three years of radiation in an hour



I guess giving up smoking might be a good idea then.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just by scaling, 3 mile island is nothing compared to this



As for scale, there is actually a scale:
*International Nuclear Event Scale*
Level 7: Major release of radioactive material with widespread health and environmental effects requiring implementation of planned and extended countermeasures.
Example: Chernobyl

Level 6: Significant release of radioactive material likely to require implementation of planned countermeasures.
Example: Kyshtym

Level 5: Limited release of radioactive material likely to require implementation of some planned countermeasures.
Example: Three Mile Island & Windscale

Level 4: Minor release of radioactive material unlikely to result in implementation of planned countermeasures other than local food controls.
Example: Saint-Laurent, Tokaimura, Fukushima

Notice how Level 4's are hardly known after the fact?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yep, and there would be a nuclear disaster... just in North Korea.
> 
> Christ, even  admits that this event is turning out less severe than Three Mile Island, which lead to no injuries of any humans or the environment.



You're not going to win points with that... There's already several injuries, people exposed to radiations, and radioactivity leaking into the environment. Look, I understand that you don't want to dramatize stuff, but you're being completely biased in the opposite direction.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

Radiation high enough to harm humans.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

guys...do you know if there is a risk of it melting and the "lava" managing to pass by the place sealing it for security...


i mean, you guys know that, if this stuff enter in contact with sea water they will have a giant disaster D:


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

impersonal said:


> You're not going to win points with that... There's already several injuries, people exposed to radiations, and radioactivity leaking into the environment. Look, I understand that you don't want to dramatize stuff, but you're being completely biased in the opposite direction.


Injuries were caused by the explosions. People were exposed to sustained low-levels of radiation, but with the recent event, sustained mild levels of radiations, and the radioactive compounds released into the environment are short-lived and low-amounts. 

Look, I understand everyone wants to get excited. But saying it's on the scale of Three Mile Island or even worse is bullshit scar-story and saying it's as bad as Chernobyl is just dumb. The experts are betting on a contained partial meltdown, something people forget in a month after it's over.




T.D.A said:


> Radiation high enough to harm humans.



Yet it's still less than a chest x-ray.



Jeαnne said:


> guys...do you know if there is a risk of it melting and the "lava" managing to pass by the place sealing it for security...
> 
> i mean, you guys know that, if this stuff enter in contact with sea water they will have a giant disaster D:


Giving the design of the reactors, it's never been proven in scientific theory for a total meltdown to result in the liquid radioactive core to escape the basement of the facility. Even if it did by magic, it would reach the ground water table, not the ocean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

A 4th reactor is on fire, more radioactivity released into the air


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Your pony show is getting a bit tiresome Toroxus, if you've never read up on Three mile island, less radiation was leaked then than even this morning in Japan, not counting the time passed since then, making this the second largest nuclear crisis since these things have been around


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> A 4th reactor is on fire, more radioactivity released into the air



acutally the article its referenceing seems to be about the third one


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2011)

Just heard about the new fire on CNN.

God damn....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

^ I posted the link in the most recent post


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys...do you know if there is a risk of it melting and the "lava" managing to pass by the place sealing it for security...
> 
> 
> i mean, you guys know that, if this stuff enter in contact with sea water they will have a giant disaster D:





Inuhanyou said:


> Your pony show is getting a bit tiresome Toroxus, if you've never read up on Three mile island, less radiation was leaked then than even this morning in Japan, not counting the time passed since then, making this the second largest nuclear crisis



Let's see: Malcolm Crick, the secretary of the UN Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation says it's a level 4 currently. And some people on twitter says it's a 5 or greater... I don't know who to believe. 

Anywho, a fire could raise this event to a level 5, but because the Fukushima reactors don't contain graphite, it couldn't achieve a level 6 (above Three Mile Island). Not that it has anything to do with levels, but I assume they maintained the 4th reactor in a SCRAMed status?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Giving the design of the reactors, it's never been proven in scientific theory for a total meltdown to result in the liquid radioactive core to escape the basement of the facility. Even if it did by magic, it would reach the ground water table, not the ocean.



well if it happen by any chance, in the documentary that i saw about chernobyl, they had to run against time because they were scared of the material passing throught the ground and meeting the water accumulated under it that the firefighters used to try to put the fire down


if the melt stuff meet water, it will cause a giant explosion D:

the way things are, they would never say until it really happened

i get worried because i dont know which material they use to seal this stuff, and if it could have gotten damaged, had any crack thanks to the earthquakes


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Whoa, 8000 microsieverts is pretty bad. Thank god it's only short-lived elements because that would be an international disaster if that was long-lived core elements.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Your going to keep on going making light of the situation arent you 







It doesn't cause an explosion usually Jeanne, what happens when water contacts the isotopes is radiation coming from the steam that is released due to the heat, still very dangerous but not an explosion


----------



## nausica? (Mar 14, 2011)

Kyodo reports:


> # BREAKING NEWS: Kan urges people in 20-30 km radius of Fukushima plant to stay indoors (11:11)
> # BREAKING NEWS: Kan asks public to act calmly over Fukushima nuke problems (11:08)
> # BREAKING NEWS: All people within 20 km of Fukushima nuke plant need to evacuate: Kan (11:07)


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> well if it happen by any chance, in the documentary that i saw about chernobyl, they had to run against time because they were scared of the material passing throught the ground and meeting the water accumulated under it that the firefighters used to try to put the fire down
> 
> 
> if the melt stuff meet water, it will cause a giant explosion D:
> ...



Yeah - that's just it - they really don't know exactly how badly the facility has been damaged.  They are on record stating that the suppression pool has been damaged, but they have no real way of knowing if the base of the containment building is sound.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> well if it happen by any chance, in the documentary that i saw about chernobyl, they had to run against time because they were scared of the material passing throught the ground and meeting the water accumulated under it that the firefighters used to try to put the fire down
> 
> 
> if the melt stuff meet water, it will cause a giant explosion D:
> ...



Chernobyl had no containment unit so it had no redundancy. Fukushima has redundancy. Chernobyl's radioactive core didn't penetrate the ground because it was blown sky-ward by it's own explosion. Three Mile Island had a meltdown where the core melted through it's containment unit and into the basement, but because the liquid spread out of a large-area, it lost prompt critical and could not generate enough heat to melt the basement floor. The core container and the basement are made out of concrete and steel. The core also has lead.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow. Sounds like something big is going to happen...


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Let's see: Malcolm Crick, the secretary of the UN Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation says it's a level 4 currently. And some people on twitter says it's a 5 or greater... I don't know who to believe.
> 
> Anywho, a fire could raise this event to a level 5, but because the Fukushima reactors don't contain graphite, it couldn't achieve a level 6 (above Three Mile Island). Not that it has anything to do with levels, but I assume they maintained the 4th reactor in a SCRAMed status?



graphite or no if radiation is harming people than its level 5 or six


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, guys. I haven't been here lately. Could someone please update me on what's happening?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> It doesn't cause an explosion usually Jeanne, what happens when water contacts the isotopes is radiation coming from the steam that is released due to the heat, still very dangerous but not an explosion



well thats what they said in the documentary D:...have you watched the documentary that discovery channel made about chernobyl? its pretty good



Toroxus said:


> Chernobyl had no containment unit so it had no redundancy. Fukushima has redundancy. Chernobyl's radioactive core didn't penetrate the ground because it was blown sky-ward by it's own explosion. Three Mile Island had a meltdown where the core melted through it's containment unit and into the basement, but because the liquid spread out of a large-area, it lost prompt critical and could not generate enough heat to melt the basement floor. The core container and the basement are made out of concrete and steel. The core also has lead.



i see, so in chernobyl everything was really against them D:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

What's happening? A mess is happening Aiku


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Would you like to enlighten me?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

and just for prespective how many km is Tokyo from Fukushima


----------



## impersonal (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Injuries were caused by the explosions. People were exposed to sustained low-levels of radiation, but with the recent event, sustained mild levels of radiations, and the radioactive compounds released into the environment are short-lived and low-amounts.
> 
> Look, I understand everyone wants to get excited. But saying it's on the scale of Three Mile Island or even worse is bullshit scar-story and saying it's as bad as Chernobyl is just dumb. The experts are betting on a contained partial meltdown, something people forget in a month after it's over.



Most people agree that the situation is way worse than three mile island already... You're trying way too hard, and you're not making much sense now.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Yeah - that's just it - they really don't know exactly how badly the facility has been damaged.  They are on record stating that the suppression pool has been damaged, but they have no real way of knowing if the base of the containment building is sound.



This is true, so let me update:
Worst case the reactor cores melt through their containers in a total meltdown, they reach the basement, where the floor has been significantly damaged by the earthquake and has been flooded with sea water straight from the nearby ocean. That would be a pretty bad disaster. I'm assuming the floor was designed to withstand earthquakes, but a 9.0 is quite strong. 



> ^ Your going to keep on going making light of the situation arent you


When compared to "It's another Chernobyl" and "It's worse than Three Mile Island" then yes, I will make light of it by being realistic with the information at hand.




> It doesn't cause an explosion usually Jeanne, what happens when water contacts the isotopes is radiation coming from the steam that is released due to the heat, still very dangerous but not an explosion


When water comes into direct contact with a sizable blob of radioactive material, it becomes hydrogen and oxygen gas as well a steam, when all these come together in a contained area under pressure with a source of heat (the radioactive compounds) the hydrogen gas ignites, the whole thing explodes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> and just for prespective how many km is Tokyo from Fukushima



its over 100 KM, but to put it into perspective, the Reagan was 60 KM away from Fukishima and still affected by the radioactive cloud


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Please Japan, get a break, have a Kit-Kat


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> its over 100 KM, but to put it into perspective, the Reagan was 60 KM away from Fukishima and still affected by the radioactive cloud



The Reagan was also down-wind and could only detect just-above-background levels of radiation. However, you might have your bad-ending after all:

It appears that the spent fuel rods (from previous reactions) are still at the reactor site (because Greenpeace assholes require them to be so) and are happily vulnerable to fire. This is an actual threat because while the core could withstand a meltdown and a fire, these spent fuel assemblies can not and are exposed to the air. If they caught on fire, that would be worse than Three Mile Island. On the other hand, they could just move them. Only problem is that there is an entire compound of prompt critical reactions that 3 of the 4 are experiencing a meltdown.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, first earthquakes and now nuclear plant explosions? Damn, I hope Japan eventually recovers from all this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 14, 2011)

Whatever you say Toroxus, i'm finished responding to you


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

All three of the reactors have exploded?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Yeah - that's just it - they really don't know exactly how badly the facility has been damaged.  They are on record stating that the suppression pool has been damaged, but they have no real way of knowing if the base of the containment building is sound.


yep, thats what is worring me the most...



Toroxus said:


> This is true, so let me update:
> Worst case the reactor cores melt through their containers in a total meltdown, they reach the basement, where the floor has been significantly damaged by the earthquake and has been flooded with sea water straight from the nearby ocean. That would be a pretty bad disaster. I'm assuming the floor was designed to withstand earthquakes, but a 9.0 is quite strong.



exacly D:



if we think of the dimension that it can take, even if it has only a slight chance...

if one explosion of this type happens, it would potentially be something catastrophic, like really, i remember that they said that if happened at chernobyl, europe would become unhabitable because of the radiation...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2011)

Hydrogen explosion occurs at Fukushima No. 4 reactor (11:53)




That is 4 reactors that have had hydrogen explosions now.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yep, thats what is worring me the most...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err, it wouldn't be THAT bad. You would have water polluted with radiation instead of air (Chernobyl was air-born). The worst case scenario is really really bad, but it still would be more manageable than Chernobyl. (Radiation in the water is more easily controlled and contained and people can be more preventative with their exposure than air-born radiation)



ExoSkel said:


> Hydrogen explosion occurs at Fukushima No. 4 reactor (11:53)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why we need our Generation III nuclear power plants that eliminate this design flaw where the hydrogen-gas management systems need electricity to operate. So just to update, we have 3 reactors that are having partial meltdowns for sure, and a 4th that could be on the way?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Hydrogen explosion occurs at Fukushima No. 4 reactor (11:53)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its safe to assume if any other reactor goes into a critical state there is going to be some sort of hydrogen explosion.

The only thing that makes this worse then TMI is the fact that its not 1 reactor but several.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Err, it wouldn't be THAT bad. You would have water polluted with radiation instead of air (Chernobyl was air-born). The worst case scenario is really really bad, but it still would be more manageable than Chernobyl. (Radiation in the water is more easily controlled and contained and people can be more preventative with their exposure than air-born radiation)


an explosion would contaminate everything, air and water

there would be no limitation to only water, an explosion is an explosion


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Hydrogen explosion occurs at Fukushima No. 4 reactor (11:53)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's terrible.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't if anyone has already posted this but ANN has a list of manga authors/game designers/ seiyuus etc that already posted news saying that they're ok


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> The only thing that makes this worse then TMI is the fact that its not 1 reactor but several.



Yeah, the only thing, because in every other way TMI was worse. Unless a total meltdown happens, which is unlikely given all the resources invested in preventing it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are the workers staying on site despite the risks to prevent a total meltdown in Reactor 2 and deal with the fire near Reactor 4?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Quit wigging out people.

Also here is this.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

This is getting painful to watch.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 14, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, the only thing, because in every other way TMI was worse. Unless a total meltdown happens, which is unlikely given all the resources invested in preventing it.



Well I guess that depends on whether you see the reactor as being either half full or half empty.



> The Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency also said that nuclear fuel rods inside the No.2 reactor are exposed above water by about 2.7 meters. That's about half the length of the fuel rods.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay they need to start evacuating to southern Tokyo (do not ask me how but they still need to)


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Okay they need to start evacuating to southern Tokyo (do not ask me how but they still need to)



3 microsieverts per hour? I'm no expert  but I don't think that's reason enough for an evacuation. Still worrying though.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Again, any news on the workers staying to prevent a meltdown?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow...that's heavy...

But Megaharrison, what is your opinion on the nuclear situation?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Doggie said:


> 3 microsieverts per hour? I'm no expert  but I don't think that's reason enough for an evacuation. Still worrying though.



If the worst happens it will be catastophic in any scenario (what that three means is that the tiniest bits of what is happening is already reaching that area)
but at least more people will be spared if they get as far away from that area as they possibly can
(which means get going now)
yes I'm freaking out, I think the situation calls for it sorry I'm not calm in normal situations  and what toroxus said about the used fuel was the final straw


----------



## Athrum (Mar 14, 2011)

That photo is dreadful


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 14, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wow...that's heavy...
> 
> But Megaharrison, what is your opinion on the nuclear situation?



It's bad, I don't have much opinions when it comes to obvious things.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

That picture was hard to look at.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 14, 2011)

japanese ppl should come here to brazil...we have so much wasted space, good for agriculture, no earthquakes, hurricanes, tsunamis


the only problem here is the corrupt ppl


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Since no one seems to be clicking on the links Ive been providing.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Construction of the Fukushima nuclear power plants
> 
> The plants at Fukushima are Boiling Water Reactors (BWR for short). A BWR produces electricity by boiling water, and spinning a a turbine with that steam. The nuclear fuel heats water, the water boils and creates steam, the steam then drives turbines that create the electricity, and the steam is then cooled and condensed back to water, and the water returns to be heated by the nuclear fuel. The reactor operates at about 285 °C.
> 
> ...








I bolded some of it but you really should read all of it.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

this means nothing in comparison to what is currently happening but I felt It should still be posted


All Fukushima No.2 plant reactors safely halted
(maybe some of those workers can put on radiation suits and get over to no.1)


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 14, 2011)

This makes me even more worried all this meltdown stuff just give me and my family less hope hearing from our family over there....and seeing that picture  its just so terrible and sad


----------



## Xerces (Mar 14, 2011)

The thread title is not accurate. It was _not_ 9.0


----------



## Athrum (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> this means nothing in comparison to what is currently happening but I felt It should still be posted
> 
> 
> All Fukushima No.2 plant reactors safely halted
> (maybe some of those workers can put on radiation suits and get over to no.1)



It's still good news


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> This makes me even more worried all this meltdown stuff just give me and my family less hope hearing from our family over there....and seeing that picture  its just so terrible and sad



blackrose16 where do you live?


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Blackrose16 said:


> This makes me even more worried all this meltdown stuff just give me and my family less hope hearing from our family over there....and seeing that picture  its just so terrible and sad



Don't lose hope.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> The thread title is not accurate. It was not 9.0



Earlier it was stated that magnitude was 9.0, so it's accurate.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Earlier it was stated that magnitude was 9.0, so it's accurate.



And what source is this coming from?


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 14, 2011)

Xerces said:


> And what source is this coming from?



Actually the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (by way of Global Centroid-Moment-Tensor/CMT) has been listing this as 9.1.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Actually the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center estimated it at 9.1.



That just makes it worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> blackrose16 where do you live?



I live in the states, My Aunt and Uncle and cousin are in northern japan on the coast near the town that has the missing 9500 people


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

So the fire is out huh ?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Better hide under your bed so it doesnt see you then.



Razgriez what the hell is wrong with you?
how can you still be making jokes at this point?


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah the fire is out, or at least that's what it says on the Guardian live blog.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Better hide under your bed so it doesnt see you then.



That's not funny.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

assddrago said:


> Razgriez what the hell is wrong with you?
> how can you still be making jokes at this point?



If you want to take this seriously then I suggest reading at least some of the information Ive provided.

If not. Better watch out for the radioactive bugs! They might get you! OooooOOoOoOooOoOOOooOoOOOo.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> If you want to take this seriously then I suggest reading at least some of the information Ive provided.
> 
> If not. Better watch out for the radioactive bugs! They might get you! OooooOOoOoOooOoOOOooOoOOOo.



yes i read it seems that even with that the worse seems to be happening


----------



## Aiku (Mar 14, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> If you want to take this seriously then I suggest reading at least some of the information Ive provided.
> 
> If not. Better watch out for the radioactive bugs! They might get you! OooooOOoOoOooOoOOOooOoOOOo.



Are you kidding me?

Who says we're not reading the information you've provided?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 14, 2011)

Xerces said:


> And what source is this coming from?





Skadoosh.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2011)

The picture captures the devastation of the Tsunami pretty well.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Who says we're not reading the information you've provided?



By the way your acting.

Even if the worse were to happen the core would end up in a sealed container and cooldown from there. Fires on the outside building are irrelevant to the containment system especially since they've EXPLODED them being on fire means nothing.

Radiation spikes are to be expected by certain types of radiation being released but since they arent from the fuel itself they will disappear in a few hours and the radiation levels will drop like they have.

Things look bad especially if you continue to look at it in that perspective but all that is going on in this thread is people blowing it out of proportion and causing more panic then necessary.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> By the way your acting.
> 
> Even if the worse were to happen the core would end up in a sealed container and cooldown from there. Fires on the outside building are irrelevant to the containment system especially since they've EXPLODED them being on fire means nothing.
> 
> ...



does your information take into account th core being damaged in reactor 2?
and what abotu what toroxus said about the used feul stupidly still being at the site?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Your assuming that a sealed container like Chernobyl would matter in the time it actually takes to have a cap actually found and flown to the site, Raz 

What i see is people being too lax on what is obviously a dangerous situation that could change at any given time, this is wading into territory that has never been breached, self confidence is not possible in this situation and every physicist would tell you so


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> does your information take into account th core being damaged in reactor 2?
> and what abotu what toroxus said about the used feul stupidly still being at the site?



Well that just proves you did not read it or explore the sites.



> What i see is people being too lax on what is obviously a dangerous situation that could change at any given time, this is wading into territory that has never been breached, self confidence is not possible



Im not lax. Im on edge as anyone else. I good way for me to keep this level is simply to joke about it as well. However Im pretty confident that the best people in the world are busy handling this situation.

In fact just as how all the reactors have been handled seems to be the end result of a systematic plan they have came up with and now they are all slowly becoming stable.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> By the way your acting.
> 
> Even if the worse were to happen the core would end up in a sealed container and cooldown from there. Fires on the outside building are irrelevant to the containment system especially since they've EXPLODED them being on fire means nothing.
> 
> ...



Don't blame me for not being able to look through everything that's been posted these few days.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Well that just proves you did not read it or explore the sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAZ lets get one thing clear: I would realy really like to believe your right. 
But the news seems to be pointing to the opposite
(and where is all the amaerican support: two nuclear specialists thats it?)
There should be like hundreds of guys in there with radiation suits doing multiple worrk 
(at least reactor four is apparently no longer burning that was the one with used fuel right?)
I'm about to go to sleep and i'm terrified of what the news will be when i wake up


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Piss off and come back to me when they've failed to contain 10 of them. I am annoyed at how foreign media is overplaying this subject like it's the biggest deal in Japan right now, when it's not *that big *of a deal currently. It has the makings to be a potential disaster, but it's just not something that has currently gotten out of hand yet. Leave that kind of reporting focus to Japan (whom know first hand the kind of shit that stuff can cause) and focus your attention more on where it really needs to be focused, the areas that were hit by the Tsunami.

You can turn your attention to the nuclear reactor deal when it's actually started to turn into a potential disaster, which I'm sure everyone is hoping does not happen in the slightest.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> RAZ lets get one thing clear: I would realy really like to believe your right.
> But the news seems to be pointing to the opposite
> (and where is all the amaerican support: two nuclear specialists thats it?)
> There should be like hundreds of guys in there with radiation suits doing multiple worrk
> ...



Well have you consider the fact that the news is full of ignorant fucktards reporting whatever they can with complete disregard on facts? Once again if you read the articles you would of noticed these articles that were typed by experts are pointing out that the information on main media outlets are misleading or just down right wrong?


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> By the way your acting.
> 
> Even if the worse were to happen the core would end up in a sealed container and cooldown from there. Fires on the outside building are irrelevant to the containment system especially since they've EXPLODED them being on fire means nothing.
> 
> ...



We have indications of partial meltdowns, and the failure of a suppression pool for unknown reasons (i.e. quake damage or from the hydrogen fueled explosions).  They don't know if the containment building is in tact, or what the conditions are surrounding the base of the containment building.  I don't think anyone is blowing anything out of proportion.


----------



## Marunouchi (Mar 15, 2011)

Media has always overblown things out of proportion and this incident is one of those. Many scholars and experts have all said that this is more like the 3 Mile Island event than a Chernobyl. As others have said, focus instead on those that have suffered from the quake and tsunami. Help with donations or if you are part of an organization, then see what other contributions you can provide.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> We have indications of partial meltdowns, and the failure of a suppression pool for unknown reasons (i.e. quake damage or from the hydrogen fueled explosions).  They don't know if the containment building is in tact, or what the conditions are surrounding the base of the containment building.  I don't think anyone is blowing anything out of proportion.



You are blowing it out of proportion the second you are flipping out about it.

Yes there are unknowns but they are unknowns and at least 2 of the reactors that were critical are now under control and reactor 2 is going through the same procedure as the last 2 if you havent noticed a pattern already anyways.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2011)

what fucks it all is that they dont know the conditions of the containment buldings


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Tsunami relief is basically picking up bodies at this point, its sad to see hardly any survivors under rubble like in Haiti, its just like everyone's been washed away


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tsunami relief is basically picking up bodies at this point



Well Im about to go to bed. Im sure Ill wake up to this either being locked or ITS THE END OF THE WORLD ARRGHAGAH posts.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> You are blowing it out of proportion the second you are flipping out about it.
> 
> Yes there are unknowns but they are unknowns and at least 2 of the reactors that were critical are now under control and reactor 2 is going through the same procedure as the last 2 if you havent noticed a pattern already anyways.



the last two did not breach the core, this one did (or at least the supression water capsule underneath)


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> the last two did not breach the core, this one did (or at least the supression water capsule underneath)



That is technically not the core. That is part of the venting system which if broken will possibly lead to the core meltdown situation. Regardless if its broken or not if it still works who the frick cares?


----------



## Ral (Mar 15, 2011)

9.0 good lord...

Japan shifted 8-15 ft toward the USA due to the shift in plates.

The years after we started 2000 has been troublesome all around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> hey they were saying here in the news that all the destruction could ironically be good for the japanese economy



Well in ONE way, because other countries will be pumping money in to help Japan out, but a lot of their domestic services that they use to support themselves have been attacked because of this earthquake/tsunami, a lot of infrastructure is destroyed, a lot of buildings and government offices are gone, and lot of things that were probably the most necessary things behind human lives to keep Japan afloat economically, they'll have to rebuild a lot


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> You are blowing it out of proportion the second you are flipping out about it.
> 
> Yes there are unknowns but they are unknowns and at least 2 of the reactors that were critical are now under control and reactor 2 is going through the same procedure as the last 2 if you havent noticed a pattern already anyways.



Then I guess there's no issue since I'm not flipping out?  

And yes the situation has been intense thus far, but the suppression pool being compromised is a very important new factor.  I mentioned it because you kept speaking to the articles you've posted - it's one less safeguard in place.  And that really doesn't fit into the pattern you're talking about.



Razgriez said:


> That is technically not the core. That is part of the venting system which if broken will possibly lead to the core meltdown situation. Regardless if its broken or not if it still works who the frick cares?



It needs this to prevent a rapid increase in pressure - the likes of which can cause the failure of the containment building (if it hasn't been compromised already).  They have reported that the very same reactor has fuel rods only halfway covered in water.  

Again - not freaking out...just talking about the situation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well in ONE way, because other countries will be pumping money in to help Japan out, but a lot of their domestic services that they use to support themselves have been attacked because of this earthquake/tsunami, a lot of infrastructure is destroyed, a lot of buildings and government offices are gone, and lot of things that were probably the most necessary things behind human lives to keep Japan afloat economically, they'll have to rebuild a lot




yeah but its exacly because of the destruction


they are saying that, the economy was stagnated, but now they will need a large scale rebuild

this means, new roads, buildings, ports, bridges

which means that new jobs will be generated, large amounts of money will be injected, new technology will be used


they were saying that in the first 6 months japan might suffer recovering from the impact, but then they might grow again because of all the injection that the economy will have


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

That sounds like a hopeful outcome. Even so i hope your right about that. While there's no way to tell if things will go so smoothly projecting time outward like this, its the only thing to do in this situation, hope i mean


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 15, 2011)

*Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



> So I just had a phone call with a friend of mine who?s living in Japan.  She?s living in Sendai and as you may know that?s the city that got hot  the worst. Well, she?s okay and her family too so far, but she was close  to tears when she called me and after she told me what happened? I?m  crying too.
> She said that she?s been in the middle of the street after the  earthquake and when the tsunami came, together with her mother and her  little brother (2 years old). The water was too fast so they had to hide  in the shelter of a house but they knew that the water would rise more  and more and that they had to get away from there or else they would  drown. They kept yelling and somehow a man saw them from a balcony of  the house they were hiding behind. Well, that man jumped down from the  balcony and into the water and helped my friend and her mother and  brother to get up into the house and the safety even though the water  was getting stronger and stronger and making it even more impossible to  stand. My friend?s mother insisted on her kids going first and then the  man helped her up the balcony too.
> She just turned around and he grabbed her hand to get out of the water  too when a car (one of hundreds) was being washed down the street and in  his direction. My friend?s mother and the other people were yelling?  and he suddenly let go of her hand so that she wouldn?t get pulled into  the water when the car hit and drowned him.
> My friend and her family survived? thanks to a stranger who gave his  life to rescue them. He could?ve stayed in the save building but instead  he helped them. I was so touched when she told me her story.
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

The small stories like that can help out the morale of the nation at this juncture


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



Pics or didn't happen 

Just kidding, maybe 

Balls of steel regardless.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 15, 2011)

So many thinks it will be like another Chernobyl or something worse than Three Mile Island.  These are Japanese, they were expecting strong earthquake and built their plants far safer than other plants. In comparasion, Chernobyl was essentially a tin foil wrapped around the core with no containment and no redundancy, plus inexperienced people caused the explosion.

Anyway on topic: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> For up-to-the-minute news on developments in Japan read "This Just In" blog and don't miss 'AC360' tonight at 10 ET on CNN for live reports from Anderson Cooper, Dr. Sanjay Gupta and Soledad O'Brien.
> 
> Sendai, Japan (CNN) -- Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan said Tuesday the risk of further releases of radioactive material remains "very high," as crews struggle to contain an increasingly critical crisis at a damaged nuclear plant.
> 
> ...






Now we got nuclear plant #4 in distress


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *


I'd much rather hear inspiring stories like these instead of body count updates.  Kudos to this man for his selflessness and honor


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



That hit my heart hard :/


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good news. At 11:35 JST, all three damaged reactors were successfully put into Cold Shutdown. Reactor 4 is undamaged despite the fire.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *[/FONT




  That brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Good news. At 11:35 JST, all three damaged reactors were successfully put into Cold Shutdown. Reactor 4 is undamaged despite the fire.



I can't swallow without sauce man...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Japan Earthquake Update (15 March 2011, 03:35 CET)
> 
> Japanese authorities yesterday reported to the IAEA at 21:05 CET that the reactors Units 1, 2 and 3 of the Fukushima Daini nuclear power plant are in cold shutdown status. This means that the pressure of the water coolant is at around atmospheric level and the temperature is below 100 degrees Celsius. Under these conditions, the reactors are considered to be safely under control.
> 
> ...



Things are finally under control.



kyrax12 said:


> I can't swallow without sauce man...


Just added it.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2011)

There are reports of celebrities who are helping Japan with donations, but are there similar reports regarding Japanese celebrities or company directors? Of course some of them probably donated money too, but maybe some of them offered not only financial help, but provided food, shelter (which I heard did some japanese companies), etc. 

Just interested how well-known and well-off japanese reacted to the disaster of their country's people excluding simple money donations.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Gackt, TM revolution, also Luna Sea, Tamaki Nami, Haruna Ai, Jinnai Tomonari, many others are organizing a super charity "SHOW YOUR HEART" for the relief efforts

TM revolution specifically will be donating the proceeds from his next concert to the relief effort.

Kubo is also working part time with the disaster response team in Tokyo to donate supplies to other areas in short supply of resources(or so he said on his twitter)


----------



## xpeed (Mar 15, 2011)

If this video has been posted, forgive me.  

At around the 0-40 second mark, the headlines at the top right lists 1500 people found dead so far.  So tragic.


----------



## Midaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



This just broke my heart....

Those are the reasons why I won't never understand why so much hatred between countries...  forget Pearl Harbor, what matters is the future and where we are going...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

> Tokyo Electric Power Company says the fire has been extinguished at the No.4 reactor at the quake-hit nuclear power plant in Fukushima prefecture.
> 
> Company officials said that the fire had started at 9:38 AM local time on Tuesday near the northwestern part of the 4th floor of the building that houses the reactor at the Fukushima No.1 nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...



Looks like this might not be a complete disaster just quite yet.   Go TEPCO!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

I put on the previous page that the first three reactors were successfully put into cold shutdown.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

US military apparently helped in dousing the flame


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> US military apparently helped in dousing the flame



Where do you get that from that source?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like the nuclear disaster is largely averted with just local radiation clean up to do.  If there's nothing more to do, just keep running water and watch the temp, and send the rest out to do search and rescue any survivors who still may be lost, buried, or otherwise in need of help.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



RIP to one of the manliest of men.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Where do you get that from that source?



i've got auto google translate of webpages on my toobar 

It says specifically that TEPCO announced that they had stopped the fire, aided by the US military at reactor 4 following a call for assistance at the plant 




This is my only source so take my last post with a grain of salt until it can be independently verified, but that's what it says


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 15, 2011)

Tokyo Governor Shintaro Ishihara said the following about the March 11 earthquake (Tōhoku Chihō Taiheiyō-oki Jishin) and tsunami to the press in the metropolis on Monday: 

The identity of the Japanese people is selfishness. The Japanese people must take advantage of this tsunami as means of washing away their selfish greed. I really do think this is divine punishment.

Ishihara was contrasting the "selfishness and greed" that he perceived in Japan with the identity of the United States with "liberty" and the identity of France with "liberty, philanthropy, and equality [sic]."

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eQn8D5y9yw[/Youtube]

Yutaka Yamamoto ("Yamakan"), a director of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Lucky Star, Kannagi, and Fractale, posted the following response to his Twitter account hours later: 

To apply "divine punishment" indiscriminately to innocent people is absolutely ridiculous. Ishihara, you who can't speak Japanese properly, have no right to place that identity on others.

Ishihara has a history of saying controversial comments, including his complaint that "we've got homosexuals casually appearing even on television." Ishihara made that comment during the debate over the recently passed amendment to Tokyo's Youth Healthy Development Ordinance. The amendment is expanding the number of manga and anime that fall under "harmful publications," the legal category of works that must not be sold or rented to people under the age of 18. 

Ishihara is a major advocate of the amended Healthy Development Ordinance and the head of the executive committee for the Tokyo International Anime Fair (TAF). As a result, many exhibitors are boycotting TAF and planning a new event called Anime Contents Expo (ACE). Ishihara is running for his fourth term as governor next month. 

Source: Asahi via Dan Kanemitsu, Yaraon! 

Update: Yamamoto was the series production director and an episode director for The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, but not the full series director (Tatsuya Ishihara, no relation to Shintaro Ishihara). Thanks, Greg Elliott.

source:


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 15, 2011)

Theres some rumour going around that it was caused by Haarp. As people posted up videos of really, really strange cloud formations in the area of the earthquake. Which is a common sight with Haarp when it get activated. And that whirlpool too, hmmm. Ether that or it was a underground nuke going off as again some rumors point to. I mean what better place to use somthing like that than Japan? because it can quite easly get bypassed as a normal everyday earthquake.

Gah, i'm going on about something here... But none the less, even with the crazy rumors, I hope Japan gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

We got this news along time ago didn't we? 

What Ishihara said is despicable but there's no helping it now


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Really though.  Unless you're a native Japanese speaker, don't post google translated stuff.  It just adds to confusion


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 15, 2011)

Its nothing new as far as what we would expect from him to say bastard.

Aside from Ishihara's nonsense any new updates...


----------



## son_michael (Mar 15, 2011)

how the hell does Ishihara think he's gonna get re elected after all this shit


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Theres some rumour going around that it was caused by Haarp. As people posted up videos of really, really strange cloud formations in the area of the earthquake. Which is a common sight with Haarp when it get activated. And that whirlpool too, hmmm. Ether that or it was a underground nuke going off as again some rumors point to. I mean what better place to use somthing like that than Japan? because it can quite easly get bypassed as a normal everyday earthquake.
> 
> Gah, i'm going on about something here... But none the less, even with the crazy rumors, I hope Japan gets back to normal soon.


only think of this makes me rage so hard


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> only think of this makes me rage so hard



HAARP does not cause earthquakes.  It investigates the ionosphere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes i've heard a lot of rumor and speculation about HAARP, i think its just conspiracy stuff though


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

> More on the fire at unit 4 of the Fukushima Daiichi power plant. Earlier we reported that Yukio Edano, Japan's chief cabinet secretary, said the fire at unit 4 was responsible for the increases in radiation readings.
> 
> *Now the International Atomic Energy Agency says Japanese officials have told it that "radioactivity is being released directly into the atmosphere" as a result of the blaze, according to AP.*
> 
> The agency says the fire at unit 4 was at a storage pond for spent nuclear fuel. Japanese officials have said the fire has been extinguished



wtf does that mean ???

taken from guardian liveblog ()


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally some good news. What about the other three?

The Governor's timing was not good, even if he is correct.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> wtf does that mean ???
> 
> taken from guardian liveblog ()



If radioactive stuff is burning, that means radioactive smoke.  Smoke rises into the air and can be carried by wind.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Theres some rumour going around that it was caused by Haarp. As people posted up videos of really, really strange cloud formations in the area of the earthquake. Which is a common sight with Haarp when it get activated. And that whirlpool too, hmmm. Ether that or it was a underground nuke going off as again some rumors point to. I mean what better place to use somthing like that than Japan? because it can quite easly get bypassed as a normal everyday earthquake.
> 
> Gah, i'm going on about something here... But none the less, even with the crazy rumors, I hope Japan gets back to normal soon.



People like you are only making this thing worse by spreading false rumors.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 15, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> If radioactive stuff is burning, that means radioactive smoke.  Smoke rises into the air and can be carried by wind.



And how far could that smoke travel?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Theres some rumour going around that it was caused by Haarp. As people posted up videos of really, really strange cloud formations in the area of the earthquake. Which is a common sight with Haarp when it get activated. And that whirlpool too, hmmm. Ether that or it was a underground nuke going off as again some rumors point to. I mean what better place to use somthing like that than Japan? because it can quite easly get bypassed as a normal everyday earthquake.
> 
> Gah, i'm going on about something here... But none the less, even with the crazy rumors, I hope Japan gets back to normal soon.



Okay, this message is not directed at you before I post this, I am just using your post as a medium.

Shut your mouths morons. I am tired of these stupid conspiracy theorists going around and blasting stuff out of their mouth like it is the truth. First of all, a Nuclear Bomb detonated under water is highly unlikely to cause a freakin Earthquake, let alone one powerful enough to generate a _*GOD DAMNED *_Tsunami. Second of all, HAARP has no freaking relation to seismic activity at all, it scans the freaking atmosphere. Did you not get that the first time? I'll explain it for you again then.

It scans the freaking ATMOSPHERE.

Exactly what part of something that scans the air is going to cause something to happen underground? Doesn't make a lick of sense in the slightest bit. Now then, can we stop the stupidity please? Mother Nature is disgusted with your pathetic attempt to make human weapons as powerful as her fury.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

> It quoted David Lochbaum, a nuclear engineer at the union of concerned scientists, who worked as an instructor on the kinds of General Electric reactors used in Japan, as saying that if rods did catch fire it could be "worse than a meltdown".



 



> In the comments thread DarxFartz and dchart, both in Japan, are disputing reports that areas of the country are "panic swept" amid worries over the Fukushima Daiichi power plant:
> 
> From DarxFartz:
> 
> ...


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait a sec, how can it be? Aren't the rods made from non-flammable materials?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Good news everyone! *Professor Farnsworth voice*

The radiation values have gone down in Fukushima and Tokyo, getting close to normal values (I'm using finnish news site, so no one would understand the source). 

Geez, I hope it won't get worse again.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

KyuubiFan said:


> Wait a sec, how can it be? Aren't the rods made from non-flammable materials?



The rods are the radioactive fuel.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel bad for posting this

but


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

^ What were they thinking in the newspaper agency?... -_-

I really hope that is photoshopped.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think it was on purpose.

they probably got paid by nintendo to put that pokemon advertisement on the front page. but they also had to put the main news on the front page and thus that happens.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

It was not photoshopped, the Metro of that day really did have Pokemon ads right next to the Japan earthquake coverage. :\


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

Metro is a free London paper, and Nintendo it seems paid quite a bit for advertising their latest pokemon games; at least i think so by looking at the number of adverts I have seen around in newspapers, near supermarkets and etc. The Metro as a free paper does depend pretty much entirely on its revenues from advertising.

I think it was a genuine mistake, where someone didn't link it up between Japan and Pokemon.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Adagio said:


> It was not photoshopped, the Metro of that day really did have Pokemon ads right next to the Japan earthquake coverage. :\





Well it's understandable that mistakes happen to everybody, but this it just sad.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a free newspaper and it does depend on advertising but I can assure you that it does not have such heavy advertising on the first few pages (the ad in question took up roughly 15-20% of the total page space on the bottom for the first few pages) and I'm definitely sure that at least SOMEONE in their advertising department had to notice something (most of the times the people that work in advertising are relatively young and who doesn't know that Pokemon is Japanese?)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> Metro is a free London paper, and Nintendo it seems paid quite a bit for advertising their latest pokemon games; at least i think so by looking at the number of adverts I have seen around in newspapers, near supermarkets and etc. The Metro as a free paper does depend pretty much entirely on its revenues from advertising.
> 
> I think it was a genuine mistake, where someone didn't link it up between Japan and Pokemon.



there is a belgian metro too.

maybe I should get one to see the pokemons.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

There have been Metro's where there is an advertising page in front of the newspaper, not even the newpaper name on the front page. The level of advertising per front pages, i think varies on the money given to them.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> There have been Metro's where there is an advertising page in front of the newspaper, not even the newpaper name on the front page. The level of advertising per front pages, i think varies on the money given to them.



Yes, but it does not happen on a very habitual basis. Are you telling me that such heavy advertising with such a strong connection to the first page event is not a coincidence?

The sad thing is that since its a free newspaper they're not going to receive any reprimands about it anyways.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

I am just saying that i believe that this was a silly oversight made by the advertising department and the editor, admittedly it shouldn't have happened but there was no intent to be distasteful to the Japanese people or relatives here in the UK.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Mar 15, 2011)

KyuubiFan said:


> And how far could that smoke travel?



It depends. Some say it could reach the west coast of the united states.

Wait..wait...your talking about smoke right? Well i dont know about the smoke i was talking about worst case scenario(IE.cherchernobyl)which will not likely happen(anything is possible though).


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Yes, but it does not happen on a very habitual basis. Are you telling me that such heavy advertising with such a strong connection to the first page event is not a coincidence?
> 
> The sad thing is that since its a free newspaper they're not going to receive any reprimands about it anyways.



They would have paid a lot of money for this maybe a few months ago .... 

This is coincidence and some ignorance on the part of some editor 

in other news 



> @rowhoop: Amazing: 9,700 missing people from Minamisanriku are safe: evacuated before the tsunami  (Jpnese)
> 11 minutes ago
> 
> Tweet from new scientist


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

> @rowhoop: Amazing: 9,700 missing people from Minamisanriku are safe: evacuated before the tsunami  (Jpnese)
> 11 minutes ago
> 
> Tweet from new scientist



That's great!


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought that reactor 4 was not even working 



> From Reuters blog:
> 
> The Japanese nuclear safety agency says there are two eight-metre holes in the wall of Fukushima no.4 outer building after the blast there.





> Mark Honda
> Radiation levels shoot up in Tokyo, vicinity - The Mainichi Daily News  11 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Radiation levels shoot up in Tokyo, vicinity




Any contradictory points for this :/ ??


> At the 40-year-old Fukushima Daiichi unit 1, where an explosion Saturday destroyed a building housing the reactor, the spent fuel pool, in accordance with General Electric’s design, is placed above the reactor. Tokyo Electric said it was trying to figure out how to maintain water levels in the pools, indicating that the normal safety systems there had failed, too. Failure to keep adequate water levels in a pool would lead to a catastrophic fire, said nuclear experts, some of whom think that unit 1’s pool may now be outside.
> 
> “That would be like Chernobyl on steroids,” said Arnie Gundersen, a nuclear engineer at Fairewinds Associates and a member of the public oversight panel for the Vermont Yankee nuclear plant, which is identical to the Fukushima Daiichi unit





> The concern is that if the water in the pools ever drops too low, the zirconium cladding that holds the radioactive fuel pellets would begin to heat up and eventually burn. And if it did, the smoke from the fire could carry radiation away from the plant because the pool is outside the containment.
> 
> “People should be very concerned because the NRC has acknowledged that spent fuel pools that are not located inside the containment have the potential to cause catastrophic accidents,” said Diane Curran, a lawyer who has represented environmental groups and governments in challenges to fuel storage plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Mar 15, 2011)

> @rowhoop: Amazing: 9,700 missing people from Minamisanriku are safe: evacuated before the tsunami  (Jpnese)
> 11 minutes ago
> 
> Tweet from new scientist



That's an amazing relief If that's true


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

wtf how did they evacuate BEFORE the disaster?? It was only 15 minutes in between the earthquake and the tsunami itself o_o

Your tellin me that 9,500 people got up and walked out of an entire city in 15 minutes without anyone noticing??


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf how did they evacuate BEFORE the disaster?? It was only 15 minutes in between the earthquake and the tsunami itself o_o
> 
> Your tellin me that 9,500 people got up and walked out of an entire city in 15 minutes without anyone noticing??



If there was a hill or something nearby they could have run to it .... 

anyway a more level headed info



> At around 5 PM Japan time today the UK government’s Chief Scientific officer John Beddington spoke to the British Embassy in Tokyo, and to others listening in on the teleconference, and gave us some information about worst case scenarios at the Fukushima plant.
> I made the following notes on what was said and found it very reassuring:
> 
> 1. Worst case scenario (reactor explodes) problems would only affect a 30 km radius around the plant.
> ...





> Kan raps Tokyo Electric's handling of nuclear crisis
> 
> 
> Link provided by:
> ...


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, the only thing, because in every other way TMI was worse. Unless a total meltdown happens, which is unlikely given all the resources invested in preventing it.



People who know much better than you are calling the accident a "very clear 6", much graver than the TMI incident. Sure, it's nothing like Chernobyl. But objectively speaking, things are not looking good.

When you write that "this will be forgotten in a month", you're full of shit.


Thanks abcd... Now that's an informative post.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> People who know much better than you are calling the accident a "very clear 6", much graver than the TMI incident. Sure, it's nothing like Chernobyl. But objectively speaking, things are not looking good.
> 
> When you write that "this will be forgotten in a month", you're full of shit.



So out of the 4 plant the three first plants are now under control and the fire on the fourth one was extinguished.. If worse come to worst the fourth one may "explode" throwing radioactive particles in a 30 km range.. and that's it.

I fail to see how those are not good news..

It won't be "forgetted in a month" but it's surely not the catastrophe some medias are painting it to be..


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 15, 2011)

check my last post. Ive got to run, just know that 4th fire has been significantly downplayed by the govt, stocks have fallen suddenly as a result, and a meltdown is very likely. theguardian bbc etc. are reporting radiation 23x normal in tokyo as of this morning, and its likely to go up significantly. Theres a small window of a few hrs to head south if it plays out in the worst case, but to stop a panic theres a suffocation of news on this. If youre there or have loved ones there just check my most recent post. Its all on you.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> check my last post. Ive got to run, just know that 4th fire has been significantly downplayed by the govt, stocks have fallen suddenly as a result, and a meltdown is very likely. theguardian bbc etc. are reporting radiation 23x normal in tokyo as of this morning, and its likely to go up significantly. Theres a small window of a few hrs to head south if it plays out in the worst case, but to stop a panic theres a suffocation of news on this. If youre there or have loved ones there just check my most recent post. Its all on you.



Market aren't falling down because of this. The radiation level are actually going down and were inoffensive. (check abcd post). If worse come to worst only 30 km will be affected.

In short god you're such a fkin alarmists. Refrain from posting if it's to misinform people.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> If there was a hill or something nearby they could have run to it ....
> 
> anyway a more level headed info



Thanks for the info, just wondering if you have the link of where you found that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn, so nearly 10,000 missing people were reported safe all at once!? That's great, especially seeing as that city was one of the biggest concerns in regards to missing persons. Still, you'd think a mass evacuation like that would have been noticed...


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So out of the 4 plant the three first plants are now under control and the fire on the fourth one was extinguished.. If worse come to worst the fourth one may "explode" throwing radioactive particles in a 30 km range.. and that's it.
> 
> I fail to see how those are not good news..
> 
> It won't be "forgetted in a month" but it's surely not the catastrophe some medias are painting it to be..



Well, a 30km radius around the plant is about 1500 square kilometers... That's a pretty huge catastrophe. If it happens, it would be incomparably worse than TMI. Also, the first 3 plants are not precisely "under control".

So, I'm not saying this is Chernobyl. But toroxus is completely out of his mind when he writes that only the crazies claim this is worse than TMI.

At this point, it is unclear how the situation will evolve. So, while we can attempt to make predictions of worst case scenarii, it's not still justified to be worried about what's going to happen next.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Acording to a post one or two page back, i.e latest news of this morning (CET time), the tree plants are under control/secured.

30 km² (well as diyonisus pointed it's more than that.. at least I got the units right.. :33) ain't that big a surface.. Especially for the worst case scenario.. Wich most likely won't happen. It's far from being comparable to Tchernobyl..


> So, while we can attempt to make predictions of worst case scenarii,  it's not still justified to be worried about what's going to happen  next.


I believe you meant still not justified.. In that case yes.. Though for now my prediction came true. :33


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well, a 30km radius around the plant is about 1500 square kilometers... That's a pretty huge catastrophe. If it happens, it would be incomparably worse than TMI. Also, the first 3 plants are not precisely "under control".
> 
> So, I'm not saying this is Chernobyl. But toroxus is out of his mind.



The 1st plant is already under control, it can't produce heat anymore.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn, so nearly 10,000 missing people were reported safe all at once!? That's great, especially seeing as that city was one of the biggest concerns in regards to missing persons. Still, you'd think a mass evacuation like that would have been noticed...



Its a village of ninjas ofcourse


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Okay, this message is not directed at you before I post this, I am just using your post as a medium.
> 
> Shut your mouths morons. I am tired of these stupid conspiracy theorists going around and blasting stuff out of their mouth like it is the truth. First of all, a Nuclear Bomb detonated under water is highly unlikely to cause a freakin Earthquake, let alone one powerful enough to generate a _*GOD DAMNED *_Tsunami. Second of all, HAARP has no freaking relation to seismic activity at all, it scans the freaking atmosphere. Did you not get that the first time? I'll explain it for you again then.
> 
> ...



Well i hope it wasn't directed at me lol since the post is kinda agressive lol. And i myself really don't think it can do what people say it can do anyway. My sister however is a firm believer of it in anycase, just thought i'd bring it up in anycase.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Things are finally under control.
> 
> 
> Just added it.



Is that really true?
where did that come from?


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> 30 km² ain't that big a surface..



pi*(30^2), with half of that ocean (still not as bad, though)


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom, I know I sound alarmist, but so far the worst case scenarii have been consistently and repeatedly surpassed by the grim reality... Take toxorus' posts, he has already been proven dead wrong with that fire at reactor 4. So, I'm not saying things will keep on getting much worse. I'm just annoyed at the people who say "you're panicking" but have no idea what they're talking about. The situation is dangerous and relatively unpredictable at this point, is all I'm saying.


Also, as I've written earlier, it's not 30km^2, but about 1500km^2. (it would be 2800km^2, but I'm removing about half of it to account for the ocean).


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

In the same time, by three times Japanese were able to secure the plants.. By three times a nuclear disaster could have happened.. it didn't.. 

It may be optimistic but I don't see the fourth "exploding" either..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2011)

Just saw the thread title change - WtH? Was it really a 9.0?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> In the same time, by three times Japanese were able to secure the plants.. By three times a nuclear disaster could have happened.. it didn't..
> 
> It may be optimistic but I don't see the fourth "exploding" either..



The fire at the fourth is extinguished. Hopefully the smoke is not dense with radioactive material. Are we sure plants 2 and 3 are completely secured?


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> In the same time, by three times Japanese were able to secure the plants.. By three times a nuclear disaster could have happened.. it didn't..
> 
> It may be optimistic but I don't see the fourth "exploding" either..



How can it explode? The fourth reactor was inactive from the very beggining.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> In the same time, by three times Japanese were able to secure the plants.. By three times a nuclear disaster could have happened.. it didn't..
> 
> It may be optimistic but I don't see the fourth "exploding" either..



so they've really secured reactors one through three (even two where the supressent thing was damaged)


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> The fire at the fourth is extinguished. Hopefully the smoke is not dense with radioactive material. Are we sure plants 2 and 3 are completely secured?



Plant 1 is completely secured by now. Dunno about the rest. One think I know sure, the three reactors are no longer usable after the doses of sea water and acid boric.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

how many reactors are in that plant?


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> how many reactors are in that plant?



6, but only 3 were active at the time of the earthquake.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Thanks for the info, just wondering if you have the link of where you found that.



I found it on comments section from Guardian ... and the commentator has been providing info that was added to the live blog so he is as genuine as guardian live-bloggers verification systems go..



Also this update



> Fukushima No. 1
> 
> Reactor No. 1 - Cooling failure, partial melting of core, vapor vented, hydrogen explosion, seawater pumped in.
> 
> ...





> Japan Nuclear Power Programme website
> 
> Japan's largest utility admits past data falsification at nuclear power plants International Herald Tribune (January 31, 2007) Japan's largest utility operator, Tokyo Electric Power Co., admitted Wednesday that it falsified data at its nuclear power plants for three decades in an attempt to easily pass compulsory government inspections. TEPCO said it discovered falsifications of technical data on nearly 200 occasions from 1977 to 2002 at three nuclear power plants, and reported them to the Trade and Industry Ministry as requested.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

^
okay now were hearing two different things

some sources said reactors one through three are in cold shutdown now and that source says different


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> ^
> okay now were hearing two different things
> 
> some sources said reactors one through three are in cold shutdown now and that source says different



There are 2 fukushima plants ... Both had problems , I think the confusions are because of the same name.... probably...


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

From what I could gather, there are also fears of overheating on these two: 


> Reactor No. 5 - Under maintenance when quake struck.
> 
> Reactor No. 6 - Under maintenance when quake struck.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> There are 2 fukushima plants ... Both had problems , I think the confusions are because of the same name.... probably...



Yeah this is exactly it.

The report earlier saying that reactors 1-3 were in cold shutdown was referring to Fukashima 2. It was from 2:35 UTC which was when they announced that Fukashima 2 was stable. The article just failed to mention which Fukashima it was talking about.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> From what I could gather, there are also fears of overheating on these two:



Ya, IT seems korean news has announced this ..

I have the link but its in korean





> *UPDATE FOR ANYONE LIVING IN CHINA*
> 
> It appears that several Shanghai/Beijing operating German companies are booking air tickets to fly their staff back to Germany.
> They are sufficiently worried by the risk of radiation being blown over to China to pay for flights home.
> ...







			
				someuser said:
			
		

> This is a quote from an email sent to me by a Japanese friend who lives in Tokyo. Make of it what you will but I think what he says about the "true problem" is valid. The nuclear situation, of course, look dreadful but it is perhaps not as immediately pressing as the survial of the people affected by the Tsunami.
> 
> Some people on this message board might do well to avoid using it as a platform for making ill informed statements of supposed truth, boring conspiratorial moaning, and crappy "Charlie Sheen" or "Godzilla" jokes. As readers of a "quality" news source (I use the phrase cautiously) you should surely be able to put your minds to more practical use than infantile point scoring against strangers.
> 
> ...


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

well the iaea has a constant update system for every half an hour


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

So, basically:


> Fukushima No. 1
> 
> Reactor No. 1 - Cooling failure, partial melting of core, vapor vented, hydrogen explosion, seawater pumped in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 15, 2011)

Just for future reference, the IAEA refer to Fukashima 1 (the one in danger) as Fukashima Daiichi and Fukashima 2 (the one whose reactors are in cold shutdown) as Fukashima Daini. 

That's where the earlier confusion stemmed from.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

> So, last update from Kawasaki before I go to bed.
> 
> It seems that quite a lot of people are being sent home from work early, or told not to bother coming in, due to power cuts and radiation worries. A few people are indeed panicking and leaving Greater Tokyo, although it doesn't seem to be very many, and some of them are only doing it reluctantly.
> 
> Big aftershock rigiht now.



ho ho ho ..

It looks like many channels have under-reported the whole issue so that mass panic is not created in the region  :/


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 15, 2011)

There's an aftershock going on right now... NHK's Tokyo studio is shaking, the anchor's a little panicked.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

some research guy is tracking radiation levels on this google doc





> A big aftershock reported in Tokyo, with the epicentre in Shizuoka. Tokyoites concerned the aftershocks are moving south.


*
Kyodo is reporting that TEPCO has become unable to pour water onto the spent fuel in reactor 4.* english.kyodonews.jp


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone by any chance have an article, snippet ect from a report that states a possible estimate regarding the intensity and overall duration of the aftershocks?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> There's an aftershock going on right now... NHK's Tokyo studio is shaking, the anchor's a little panicked.



Damn, I hope that won't cause another tsunami or other massive damage.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Does anyone by any chance have an article, snippet ect from a report that states a possible estimate regarding the intensity and overall duration of the aftershocks?





This might not be exactly what u asked but it can help i guess..


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

> Reactor No. 4 - Under maintenance when quake struck, fire (now extinguished) caused possibly by hydrogen explosion at pool holding spent fuel rods, pool water levels feared receding.



This is one thing I was curious about. While the cores themselves are essentially some spewing the real bad radioactive material that would cause real health risks the pools where they store the spent rods arent really protected like the core and can become exposed spewing all sorts of nasty shit.

I am sure they are aware of the problem and will prevent this from happening.

Regardless those status reports are a little misleading anyways. They appear to be key status updates on what has happened and steps taken.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

This aftershock was 6.0, says the news site I'm looking at.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 15, 2011)

I just saw on the news that a 4-month old baby girl was recovered from the rubble. Thank God it beat such odds, but they still gotta find her parents.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I just saw on the news that a 4-month old baby girl was recovered from the rubble. Thank God it beat such odds, but they still gotta find her parents.



How did she even survive it?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I just saw on the news that a 4-month old baby girl was recovered from the rubble. Thank God it beat such odds, but they still gotta find her parents.



Yeah I read about that too, poor baby. But the news said her dad was found. =)


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I saw a picture of her father holding her.


----------



## butcher50 (Mar 15, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> How did she even survive it?



one tough cookie, lucky gal.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone is talking about some tokai earthquake which happens every 110+/-33 years... it seems it has been 151 years since the last one 

And they are afraid that the shizukai quake can be a foreshock for tokai quake :/

Also these comments 



> Curious that the latest earthquake of today, 6.0 near Mount Fuji and followed by aftershocks, has not been mentioned in the press as far as I can see.
> 
> There is so much going on its difficult to know what to focus on. Plus there is the Shinmoedake volcano in South Japan which caused many to evacuate.







> Earthquake, tsunami, nuclear plant meltdowns -- as if the people of Japan didn't have enough to cope with, a volcano began erupting Sunday.
> 
> Hundreds of people were forced to flee when the Shinmoedake volcano on the southern island of Kyushu began spewing ash and boulders.
> 
> ...





> MSNBC is reporting that TEPCO officials are asking for assistance from the US and Japanese military in the form of helicopters to preform water drops at the site. This comes on the heels of the IAEA reporting that radiation levels at the plan are now lethal after five hours of exposure.
> 
> Taken together these two facts tend to indicate that they are not having success in cooling the Unit 2 reactor.
> 
> ...






> Mark MacKinnon tweets:
> 
> Another serious quake felt here in Morioka, Japan. Maybe it's the hotel I'm in, but we're swaying quite a bit tonight...





> I need to speak to you, not as a reporter, but in my former capacity as lead investigator in several government nuclear plant fraud and racketeering investigations.
> I don't know the law in Japan, so I can't tell you if Tokyo Electric Power Co (TEPCO) can plead insanity to the homicides about to happen.
> 
> But what will Obama plead? The Administration, just months ago, asked Congress to provide a $4 billion loan guarantee for two new nuclear reactors to be built and operated on the Gulf Coast of Texas — by Tokyo Electric Power and local partners. As if the Gulf hasn't suffered enough.
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2011)

Japan really can't catch a break, they are all remaining pretty calm and strong with all that is going on. Amazing country and people.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

As far as the plant not meeting the proper requirements go.. I think it's too early to point the finger of blame.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Mar 15, 2011)

Japan has been getting strong aftershocks for days now, don't expect this new tremor to make headlines.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 15, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Just saw the thread title change - WtH? Was it really a 9.0?



Could be a typo


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Could be a typo



no it was thought to be 8.9 yesterday and they(whoever decides these things) decided that it was 9.0 today ... so the title changed


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

That baby is just so cute.  I'm just glad she's back with her parents. I can only imagine the horror of see how the wave washes away your baby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Why is it the Earthquake rating keeps going up 0.1 every fucking day I see it?


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya know I'm surprised no one bitched about the US Armed Forces doing anything like they did in Haiti.  I know there are already installations but some troll like Chavez could come up with something.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 15, 2011)

The press conference they just had said Shizuoka  6.4 quake  today was not aftershock. Occured on different plate.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Aflac is gonna need a new spokes man after Gottfrieds stunt if I'm not mistaken Aflac is 1 of Japans Insurance policy providers. Man did that idiot screw up by posting his tweet.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay if they cant stop it at this point they should also focus on getting those survivors away from there
people of tokyo shoudl be leaving to (I know theres far to many but they still should)


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Mar 15, 2011)

Apparently water levels in reactor 2 are stabilizing. This is very good news because this was the reactor with the most potential for meltdown.

Reactor 4 should be the main concern now.



> Japan's Tokyo Electric Power Co has now said that levels of cooling water at the No.2 reactor of its Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant are recovering smoothly. Fuel rods at the No.2 reactor were exposed fully on Monday, raising worries about overheating and meltdown.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

^
but they also need to make sure that reactors five and six do not do what the other four have done
and they need to keep this up for ten days
in an areas that apparently to radioactive to work



is there anyway to start cementing some of these ractors now? (I dont know anythign about nuclear power)

and has anyone noticed kyodo news has gone of line


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

> > Japan radioactivity could enter food chain
> >
> >
> > CletusRayRay: "@Reuters: Japan radioactivity could enter food chain http://t.co/dPDOkW7" #Foodie
> > ...




http://www.reuters.com/article/2011...smid=twtr-reuters_ com&WT.z_smid_dest=Twitter



> One of the men brought in to clean up Chernobyl has strongly criticised Japan and the IAEA over the current problems at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant, Reuters reports. Russian nuclear accident specialist Iouli Andreev said a fire today, which released radiation, involving spent fuel rods stored close to reactors, looked like an example of putting profit before safety. Andreev said:
> 
> The Japanese were very greedy and they used every square inch of the space. But when you have a dense placing of spent fuel in the basin you have a high possibility of fire if the water is removed from the basin.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> As for scale, there is actually a scale:
> *International Nuclear Event Scale*
> Level 7: Major release of radioactive material with widespread health and environmental effects requiring implementation of planned and extended countermeasures.
> Example: Chernobyl
> ...



officially level 6 radiation accident per msn.  worse than 3 mile island

no fly zone over the evacuation area.  people urged to lock themselves indoors till authorities evacuate them (if you have indoors )

radiation surging in _tokyo_.

shit is real :S


----------



## Luxiano (Mar 15, 2011)

Sick shit , how many people (approx) died at this point ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm not sure they can cement those other reactors, what suicidal concrete workers will do that?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Its the spent fuel rods. Ive heard if we all disappeared off the face of the earth and when all automated systems shut down for whatever reason these pools that house spent fuel rods will heat up and evaporate eventually exposing the rods causing some nasty fall out.



> i'm not sure they can cement those other reactors, what suicidal concrete workers will do that?



Someone will have to do it. They cant leave spent fuel rods which tends to have a half life for like 100,000 years. Unlike the radiation released by the ventilation this shit wont go away until you cover it up.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> Sick shit , how many people (approx) died at this point ?



over 10k so far.


----------



## zuul (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i'm not sure they can cement those other reactors, what suicidal concrete workers will do that?



The Russians did.

I don't know how many lifes were sacrificed to cement Chernobyl.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



I'm in the middle of class and I'm crying. This type of story is what people need to hear; about how everyone is helping each other out. It's so touching.

Another reactor has gone bad? This is horrible. At least they got the first to under control... at least I hope they did...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

they probably used mentally incapaciated people .

i would airdrop cement on it.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> they probably used mentally incapaciated people .
> 
> i would airdrop cement on it.



It doesn't work in building a solid structure,or even a decent one.


And most of those people were from the army..not a lot knew what exactly were facing and a lot of them died a couple of weeks later or years later due to cancer.


If the meltdown rumours are really true and  they need to encase that shit in concrete..somebody's gonna do it.

Volunteers I guess..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It doesn't work in building a solid structure,or even a decent one.
> 
> 
> And most of those people were from the army..not a lot knew what exactly were facing and a lot of them died a couple of weeks later or years later due to cancer.



durrr.

i mean, we know that exposure will make you sick, so unless they have kamikaze cementers (they might) , who's gonna cement the place?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> durrr.
> 
> i mean, we know that exposure will make you sick, so unless they have kamikaze cementers (they might) , who's gonna cement the place?



They will surely find volunteers.

There are always people with testicular fortitude in times like these.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 15, 2011)

What has Pearl Harbour to do with the recent Japanese earthquake+tsunami and nuclear plant problems?

A lot of USA citizens since to think they are connected,"forgetting" Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> They will surely find volunteers.
> 
> There are always people with testicular fortitude in times like this.



I can't see them trying to get people to martyr themselves.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What has Pearl Harbour to do with the recent Japanese earthquake+tsunami and nuclear plant problems?
> 
> A lot of USA citizens since to think they are connected,"forgetting" Hiroshima and Nagasaki.



A lot as in a small minority on facebook.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I can't see them trying to get people to martyr themselves.



Well,it depends on how bad shit really is.

If they really do need to bury that reactor in concrete before a radioactive cloud envelops Japan..

They will do it,no matter the cost.

As I said,they will find volunteers.


----------



## zuul (Mar 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,it depends on how bad shit really is.
> 
> If they really do need to bury that reactor in concrete before a radioactive cloud envelops Japan..
> 
> ...



Kamikaze is a japanese word after all.

It reminds me of that Russian U-boat movie with Harrison Ford.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What has Pearl Harbour to do with the recent Japanese earthquake+tsunami and nuclear plant problems?
> 
> A lot of USA citizens since to think they are connected,"forgetting" Hiroshima and Nagasaki.



Can anyone translate this into English?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Don't know if this has been posted here, but I thought people should know. *



 This gives me hopes on humanity.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

zuul said:


> Kamikaze is a japanese word after all.
> 
> It reminds me of that Russian U-boat movie with Harrison Ford.



I wouldn't put it as a strictly japanese thing.

Every country would do so in this case,either yours or mine,and I am willing to bet that in every country they would find volunteers to do so.

Men have offered their lives for far worse things.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure they will, too. One to admire about the Japs is that they never give up on anything.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 15, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Can anyone translate this into English?



Read the stupid Facebook members messages about Pearl Harbour karma.:ho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm sure they will, too. One to admire about the Japs is that they never give up on anything.



they can also transform into snakes and summon the dead


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> they can also transform into snakes and summon the dead



I thought that was Thulsa Doom?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm sure they will, too. One to admire about the Japs is that they never give up on anything.



Kinda like how the people in Hurricane katrina also did the same thing, but yet no one gives them credit?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Doggie said:


> Apparently water levels in reactor 2 are stabilizing. This is very good news because this was the reactor with the most potential for meltdown.
> 
> Reactor 4 should be the main concern now.



where was this quote doggie?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

So what is the situation with the Fukushima I plant?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So what is the situation with the Fukushima I plant?



situation at fukushima is it's giving a big Fuk-U-shima to the rest of japan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there at least some good news?


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there at least some good news?



well someone here said that they got reactor two undercontrol

but what this i hear about pouring water on reactor 4 in TWO days they need to cement that one and they need to do it now


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf how did they evacuate BEFORE the disaster?? It was only 15 minutes in between the earthquake and the tsunami itself o_o
> 
> Your tellin me that 9,500 people got up and walked out of an entire city in 15 minutes without anyone noticing??


 
Yes, because these people are actually smart, and didn't wait for the Tsunami sirens to go off before leaving the vicinity.



Esp?ritudePantera said:


> How did she even survive it?


 
People (especially babies) have survived crazier shit.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Why is it the Earthquake rating keeps going up 0.1 every fucking day I see it?


 
Why are people complaining about this? The same thing happened with Haiti and the Indian Ocean quake & tsunami of 2004.



Hi Im God said:


> If you take the date 09/11/01 (The day the 9/11 attack happened) and add it to 03/10/11 (The date of the Japanese earthquake) you get 12/21/2012 which is the date the world is suppose to end according to the Mayan calendar.


 
Oh for God damn sakes, this thing again?



FapperWocky said:


> durrr.
> 
> i mean, we know that exposure will make you sick, so unless they have kamikaze cementers (they might) , who's gonna cement the place?


 
The same kind of people who had the balls to go in and cement Chernobyl up knowing they would be killed.



Matrix XZ said:


> Is there at least some good news?


 


This. If you were talking about good news about the reactors, most of them are stabilizing.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there at least some good news?



A friend of mine is going to make money selling iodine.





			
				Final Giku Tenshou said:
			
		

> Yes, because these people are actually smart, and didn't wait for the Tsunami sirens to go off before leaving the vicinity.


No other newspapers, or TVs, or whatever, have picked this up, so I doubt this is true. A google translation of the "article" stub doesn't yield anything clear, so I'm even considering that it may simply be a translation error. It could mean that 9,700 are accounted for and 7,000 are still missing.

In any case, the tsunami came approx. 20 mins after the earthquake (it's unclear right now exactly when -- people say "between 10 and 30 minutes", are they taking in account the duration of the earthquake shaking itself? (several minutes)) . Which is why evacuating in time was quite a challenge. Regardless of whether you "wait for tsunami sirens" or not.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> situation at fukushima is it's giving a big Fuk-U-shima to the rest of japan.



Not really..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Not really..



yes really, everday the situation has gotten worse and you've been spouting optimism like you have shares in tepco.  if it doesn't get worse today it will be the first day that happens since friday.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there at least some good news?



Manga is still coming out as scheduled.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> yes really, everday the situation has gotten worse and you've been spouting optimism like you have shares in tepco.  if it doesn't get worse today it will be the first day that happens since friday.



Explain me how it is going worser days by days ? 4 plants had problem.. 3 are secured, the fourth one is being treated.. All radiation emitted were harmless and already disapeared..

Sorry if I don't buy the whole JAPAN GONNA NIE OWW NO ! NUCLEAR BAD !, and "optimism" or not, the events are giving me reason. 

In short, you're a joke, or a bad troll wich given your history won't be that far off..


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Explain me how it is going worser days by days ? 4 plants had problem.. 3 are secured, the fourth one is being treated.. All radiation emitted were harmless and already disapeared..
> 
> Sorry if I don't buy the whole JAPAN GONNA NIE OWW NO ! NUCLEAR BAD !, and "optimism" or not, the events are giving me reason.
> 
> In short, you're a joke, or a bad troll wich given your history won't be that far off..



what part of the radiation is harmless?
They have basically evacuated the plant. Those who are still there are probably gonna die
and i dont understand why they havent started organizing cement trucks for the reactor that are supposedly stabilized
(then again i also dont know how the process of cementing a reactor works)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Explain me how it is going worser days by days ? 4 plants had problem.. 3 are secured, the fourth one is being treated.. All radiation emitted were harmless and already disapeared..
> 
> Sorry if I don't buy the whole JAPAN GONNA NIE OWW NO ! NUCLEAR BAD !, and "optimism" or not, the events are giving me reason.
> 
> In short, you're a joke, or a bad troll wich given your history won't be that far off..



it's gotten better?  that's why the navy moved to 175 miles away and still getting radiated? and implementation of a no fly zone? and hoarding in tokyo? and radiation levels up in tokyo, far from sendai?  and a lockin ordered for residents, yesterday?  the plant management company won't even answer questions regarding the plants!


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> what part of the radiation is harmless?
> They have basically evacuated the plant. Those who are still there are probably gonna die
> and i dont understand why they havent started organizing cement trucks for the reactor that are supposedly stabilized



Ugh.. Because they are ? Because all radiations aren't mortal ? Because that is common procedure ? Why would they die ? Maybe they can't yet when there is still problem with one of the centrals ?

Goddamnit read the news more carefully. 


> it's gotten better?  that's why the navy moved to 175 miles away  and still getting radiated? and implementation of a no fly zone? and  hoarding in tokyo? and radiation levels up in tokyo, far from sendai?   and a lockin ordered for residents, yesterday?  the plant management  company won't even answer questions regarding the plants!



Strawman.. Don't know, maybe because of the volcan who erupted ?.. Last time I heard there was no hoarding, especially in Tokyo who wasn't even hit.. Already adressed, those were harmless levels and they are already down.. and finally Strawman and strawman.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Ugh.. Because they are ? Because all radiations aren't mortal ? Because that is common procedure ? Why would they die ? Maybe they can't yet when there is still problem with one of the centrals ?
> 
> Goddamnit read the news more carefully.



100 mSv per hour is dangerous to humans
i'm seeing news of
400 mSv per hour being at the palnt


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

So ? Who is at the central who ain't specially prepared ? (if your data is even true.)


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So ? Who is at the central who ain't specially prepared ? (if your data is even true.)



Edano: radiation level falling
Japan's Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano says the radiation level on the premises of the quake-damaged Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant has been falling.

Edano told reporters on Tuesday afternoon that water is being injected steadily into the plant's No. 1 and No. 3 reactors, but that the injection of water into the No. 2 reactor is not yet stable.

Earlier in the day, radiation levels as high as 8,217 microsieverts per hour were detected around the plant's main entrance.

Edano said that although the figure is serious, the level has been falling from its momentary peak. He said he's slightly relieved by this development.

*Edano said that debris from Monday's collapse of the covering of the No. 3 reactor building could be the cause of the 400 millisieverts-per-hour radiation detected around the reactor.

This level of radiation, which is high enough to affect human health, had been blamed on a fire at the plant's No. 4 reactor, which was thought to have released highly radioactive material into the air.* 
Edano also said temperatures in the plant's No. 5 and No. 6 reactors were gradually increasing due to malfunctioning of cooling systems affected by the quake. He added that workers are trying to prevent possible hydrogen gas explosions similar to that at the No. 4 reactor.

LOOK
I dont want this to be happening, but it seems to be
and i dotn know how japan is gonna move on with this much damaged and radioactive area on a northern side right next to to of its major cities


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So ? Who is at the central who ain't specially prepared ? (if your data is even true.)



the level of classification was said to be level 6 by nuclear energy experts, worst than 3 mile island and less than chernobyl.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> People (especially babies) have survived crazier shit.



Yes.

Mexico 85's Earthquake, the whole hosptial came down killing hundreds of people.





> However, the most memorable story to come from this event was the rescue of nearly all the* newborn babies* that were in the nursery at the time. These babies were pulled out of the wreckage mostly unscathed but lost their mothers.[19] These babies were found seven days after the initial event and came to be known as the ?Miracle Babies? or the ?Miracle of Hospital Ju?rez.?[17] The reason for this was that these babies survived without nourishment, water, warmth or human contact for all that time.



All of them made full recovery after 7 days of being trapped among the rubble.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Yet you keeping spouting this shit off when they've managed to keep 3 of them under control without major issues. There has been nothing on the level of Chernobyl, and to be quite frank with you at this rate it looks like there is going to be *nothing *on that level. This isn't over 20 years ago you know, they're far more prepared for this kind of thing than before. None of us are being overly optimistic here, it's just based on what we know things have not yet gotten seriously bad.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

> A powerful earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 6.0 jolted central Japan on Tuesday night.
> 
> The Japan Meteorological Agency says the quake with an intensity of 6 plus on the Japanese seismic scale zero to 7 hit at 10:31 PM.
> 
> ...



That's a big one.  Forgive me if this has already been posted.  Fortunately however it wasn't out in the ocean which means no Tsunami stuff...I think


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 15, 2011)

Does staying indoors really protect one from radiation?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Hint: It doesn't (depends of wich type of radioactive disintegration but in the case of a nuclear "explosion" no). Hence why it was a strawman/misinformation.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> That's a big one.  Forgive me if this has already been posted.  Fortunately however it wasn't out in the ocean which means no Tsunami stuff...I think



the waves the quake produces can reach the ocean and generate tsunami waves there, not sure if they'll turn back on japan though.



RyRyMini said:


> Does staying indoors really protect one from radiation?



everything offers some level of radiation shielding, even if very little.


----------



## assddrago (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Yet you keeping spouting this shit off when they've managed to keep 3 of them under control without major issues. There has been nothing on the level of Chernobyl, and to be quite frank with you at this rate it looks like there is going to be *nothing *on that level. This isn't over 20 years ago you know, they're far more prepared for this kind of thing than before. None of us are being overly optimistic here, it's just based on what we know things have not yet gotten seriously bad.



I'm sorry but what do you base that on?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Explain me how it is going worser days by days ? 4 plants had problem.. 3 are secured, the fourth one is being treated.. All radiation emitted were harmless and already disapeared..
> 
> Sorry if I don't buy the whole JAPAN GONNA NIE OWW NO ! NUCLEAR BAD !, and "optimism" or not, the events are giving me reason.
> 
> In short, you're a joke, or a bad troll wich given your history won't be that far off..



It is not getting worse day by day? What are you smoking? 

Timeline:


> *Day 1 (friday):* Earthquake. The emergency generators fail, subsequently causing the cooling system to fail. Pressure builds up. Evacuation in a 3km range of Fukushima 1.
> 
> *Day 2 (saturday):* Slightly radioactive steam is released into the atmosphere.  Evacuation in a 3km range of Fukushima 2. Evacuation extended to 10km for Fukushima 1. Massive hydrogen explosion: surrounding building of fukushima 1, reactor 1, blows up. Evacuation zones further extended to 10km for Fukushima 2 and 20km for Fukushima 1.
> 
> ...




Sorry, but it seems to me that the situation is getting worse day by day. So far at least. Hopefully as time passes Japan will reorganize (I guess the tsunami's effect on roads and infrastructure hasn't helped) and will manage to get everything under control.

But saying that things have been getting worse so far, that's not trolling... It's a simple observation. We've gone from an "alert", to releasing radioactive steam and gaz into the air, and now to important radiations in the area, a fire, a possible containment breach, and still 5 out of 6 units posing a short-term threat.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

assddrago said:


> I'm sorry but what do you base that on?


 
I base my information on the fact that nothing seriously bad has happened yet. So they've had some explosions, only one of which actually damaged a reactor as far as we know, they've managed to keep at least three of them stable based on the fact that no one is panicking yet (besides some civilians whom obviously would in such a situation) and the fourth one appears to be the only one with any major issues involved with keeping it under control.

This "disaster" as you call it isn't a disaster yet until _*all*_ backup attempts they use have failed completely, and from the looks of things this is just NOT happening.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

@Impersonal, It depends what you mean by getting worse.. All the Nuclea'related problems of the past 4 day were dealt with.. Nobody died from it.. you can't qualify the situation of worsening if those issues are already a "non-problem".. Maybe it worsens but then it just get better.. 

Or there is a lost in translation meaning of the expression "things are getting worse" and then yes The Nuclear situation in Japan worsens by the day..


----------



## Goom (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn at this thread having over 3.2k posts


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> It is not getting worse day by day? What are you smoking?
> 
> Sorry, but it seems to me that the situation is getting worse day by day. So far at least. Hopefully as time passes Japan will reorganize (I guess the tsunami's effect on roads and infrastructure hasn't helped) and will manage to get everything under control.
> 
> But saying that things have been getting worse so far, that's not trolling... It's a simple observation.


 
Yet no one has died from this yet, which is a far cry from 1986 when multiple people died trying to stop a spiraling out of control Chernobyl. Look, the situation is not getting worse, they have already dealt with major issues, no deaths have been reported yet, no major explosion which would eject at least 50% of the core's radioactive material into the air has happened, and quite frankly they've been doing a damn good job of keeping reactors from having a meltdown.

Why do you have to be so pessimistic about a situation that is obviously not worsening by the day? The situation has the potential to become bad, but so far they have kept it contained with only minor issues that are a farcry from the problems Chernobyl had.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> It is not getting worse day by day? What are you smoking?
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...




Thanx for the timeline 

This is also a nice way to wrap your brain around what's going on:



Not only can you see where everything was hit, but most locations have videos as well


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Yet no one has died from this yet, which is a far cry from 1986 when multiple people died trying to stop a spiraling out of control Chernobyl.


Actually one person died, though not from radioactivity. It is feared however that some of those still working at the plants are enduring exposure severe enough to cause an immediate health risk.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Look, the situation is not getting worse, they have already dealt with major issues, no deaths have been reported yet, no major explosion which would eject at least 50% of the core's radioactive material into the air has happened, and quite frankly they've been doing a damn good job of keeping reactors from having a meltdown.
> 
> Why do you have to be so pessimistic about a situation that is obviously not worsening by the day? The situation has the potential to become bad, but so far they have kept it contained with only minor issues that are a farcry from the problems Chernobyl had.


I did not mention Chernobyl. In any case, I have provided a time line. 
Day 1 is a mere alert < Day 2 is a release of radioactive steam < Day 3, important explosions with likely consequences on cooldown facilities, and release of more radioactive steam < Day 5 is important local radioactive leaks, a fire, more explosions, some reactors under control but new ones posing problems.

I mean, isn't it pretty fucking damn obvious that the situation has been getting worse? You can only check the precaution measures that are being taken as time passes (evacuation zones...). That doesn't mean it will _keep_ on getting worse. But if you guys didn't act completely irrationally in your quest to prove that there's nothing wrong going on in Japan, I wouldn't have to play the CNN-journalist-role.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Its highly likely that CNN and other news outlets are exaggerating things about the reactors since they know its a rating's and reader's pull.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Latest updates  



> The latest news on the state of each of the reactors in the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant:
> 
> • No 1: Cooling failure, partial melting of core, vapor vented, hydrogen explosion, seawater pumped in.
> 
> ...




At all who think this is exaggeration

*The intensity of this incident is already rated 6 out of 7 

7 being chrnobyl and this incident is still not over*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Actually one person died, though not from radioactivity. It is feared however that some of those still working at the plants are enduring exposure severe enough to cause an immediate health risk.


 
As is always a fear when radioactivity comes into play.




> I did not mention Chernobyl. In any case, I have provided a time line.
> Day 1 is a mere alert > Day 2 is a release of radioactive steam > Day 3, important explosions with likely consequences on cooldown facilities, and release of more radioactive steam > Day 5 is important local radioactive leaks, a fire, more explosions, some reactors under control but new ones posing problems.


 
And those which are causing problems will likely be dealt with and kept under control just as the previous ones have been, I don't see what the issue is here, they have their best people working on it, and they've proven that there is a reason they are considered the best.



> I mean, isn't it pretty fucking damn obvious that the situation has been getting worse? That doesn't mean it will _keep_ on getting worse. But if you guys didn't act completely irrationally in your quest to prove that there's nothing wrong going on in Japan, I wouldn't have to play the CNN-journalist-role.


 


I didn't say there wasn't anything wrong going on in Japan, I'm saying this situation is not as bad as you over the media try to overglorify it to be. Quit being an idiot and wasting people's time, when/if they've stop being able to keep things under control, then you can say it's as bad as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> > Originally Posted by Blue_Panter_Ninja View Post
> > What has Pearl Harbour to do with the recent Japanese earthquake+tsunami and nuclear plant problems?
> >
> > A lot of USA citizens since to think they are connected,"forgetting" Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> ...



if a certain chan site has any decency left, they will hunt down those bigots and post their real name and address on every gay web sites.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> Latest updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've seen conflicting reports of this being rated as 6 out 7 and 4 out of 7, so which one is actually official? Maybe I'll revise my statement if you can convince me the source you're saying is rating it 6 out of 7 is a reliable source.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> At all who think this is exaggeration
> 
> *The intensity of this incident is already rated 6 out of 7
> 
> 7 being chrnobyl and this incident is still not over*


Only the French based one is claiming that its a 6. However, all the other Nuclear Agencies are classifying it as a 4-below Four Mile Island and no where near Chernobyl.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Only the French based one is claiming that its a 6. However, all the other Nuclear Agencies are classifying it as a 4-below Four Mile Island and no where near Chernobyl.


 
So every other agency is rating it as a four and only the french are rating it as six? I can ignore the french then, this thing still hasn't gotten out of hand yet, and the situation is still currently being played up worse than a drama queen plays up her own day to day issues.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> As is always a fear when radioactivity comes into play.


 As is a fear _exclusively_ when people get exposed to very important doses of radioactivity in very short time spans.


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> And those which are causing problems will likely be dealt with and kept under control just as the previous ones have been, I don't see what the issue is here, they have their best people working on it, and they've proven that there is a reason they are considered the best.


We don't live on the same planet. Previous issues have not been addressed yet. The whole situation is messy and unpredictable.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I didn't say there wasn't anything wrong going on in Japan, I'm saying this situation is not as bad as you over the media try to overglorify it to be. Quit being an idiot and wasting people's time, when/if they've stop being able to keep things under control, then you can say it's as bad as you're making it out to be.


Keep using insults and I'll report you. I am simply saying that the situation has been getting worse day by day. Do you dispute that? I have used arguments ( a TIME LINE), do you have arguments?


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I've seen conflicting reports of this being rated as 6 out 7 and 4 out of 7, so which one is actually official? Maybe I'll revise my statement if you can convince me the source you're saying is rating it 6 out of 7 is a reliable source.



It was 4 out of 7 earlier before the 3rd blast and the fire in the reactor 4 ....



> "The incident has taken on a completely different dimension compared to yesterday. It is clear that we are at level six."



http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/14/japan-quake-nuclear-france-idUSLDE72D2EG20110314
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/us-japan-quake-nuclear-france-idUSTRE72E3UB20110315


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> So every other agency is rating it as a four and only the french are rating it as six? I can ignore the french then, this thing still hasn't gotten out of hand yet, and the situation is still currently being played up worse than a drama queen plays up her own day to day issues.


Most News Agencies are starting to take the French's 'rating' seriously since its a ratings grabber.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> We don't live on the same planet. The whole situation is a mess.


 
The situation is only a mess when all backup efforts have failed to keep everything in check, you can't say this until that's actually been stated.



> Keep using insults and I'll report you. I am simply saying that the situation has been getting worse day by day. Do you dispute that?


 
I never disputed that the situation had gotten worse, I disputed that you are over dramatizing a situation that is mostly in control with only one reactor currently of major issues and the other three reported as being stabilized or are stabilizing. Yes I understand two more could come to be an issue, but they still have backup implementations necessary to deal with that. If backup efforts fail on the last three reactors (or if more possibly become a problem), then I will agree that the situation has gotten bad enough to be considered a disaster.

Save the panicky statements for when it's time to actually panic.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2011)

Since Friday, i see on this forum that the situation is under control but this is not what i see on TV.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Since Friday, i see on this forum that the situation is under control but this is not what i see on TV.


 
Do you believe everything the TV tells you?


----------



## Adagio (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a slideshow showing the before and after damage suffered by the regions affected by the tsunami, you can drag the line to compare.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Since Friday, i see on this forum that the situation is under control but this is not what i see on TV.


On TV, we have bias and exaggeration from the reporters to grab ratings. When actual Nuclear Scientists report in saying that even now there is no real immediate danger, they're ignored by the news media since the media loves sensationalism.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Since Friday, i see on this forum that the situation is under control but this is not what i see on TV.



News channels will attempt to make the situation as dangerous as possible because it is good for ratings.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Most News Agencies are starting to take the French's 'rating' seriously since its a ratings grabber.



Let us see.....

Do u know the number of people who officially died at chernobyl ? 

56

Have the back up efforts failed in japan?

1) This is the first time sea water is been used for cooling (experimental)

2) This is the first time boron is mixed with water as a control element (experimental)

3) They are planning on helicopters taking and dropping water on the plants for cooling ( which is based on reducing forest fires... a plan thought of now .)

4) No fly zone 


It clearly looks like all their back up plans have failed and they are trying to salvage whatever is possible


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Do you believe everything the TV tells you?



No, but an anime forum is not better for good information.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> No, but an anime forum is not better for good information.


 
Actually it is, because unlike TV anchors who just want ratings, we look this shit up to make sure our information is correct.

I am also beginning to think there are people who want the reactors to explode, because they are making statements which could cause panic (grasping as pessimism at every opportunity) when there's no reason to make such statements yet. Backup implementations have thus far been successful, and until they've exhausted all of them and there's still no stabilization, you really can't call this a disaster, just a potential disaster.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I never disputed that the situation had gotten worse





			
				Final Giku Tenshou said:
			
		

> Look, the situation is not getting worse
> 
> (...)
> 
> Why do you have to be so pessimistic about a situation that is obviously not worsening by the day



... 

**


Also, what abcd said.


----------



## kyrax12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is these really a source to trust?

1. International media would most likely blow things out of proportion to get more ratings in.

2. Japanese media will likely downplay the situations to reduce mass panic.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> ...
> 
> damn caf? noobs can't debate


 
Reported for secretly insulting in code (which I removed.)

On a serious note, I have just finished eating, my brain was not in working order when I said that, and usually during that time I forget what I said previously. That was an ignorant statement by me I admit, but this situation is not out of control until backup efforts fail.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Apparently the evacuation radius has been reduced a full 10 kilometers. Now its down to 20 KM instead of 30 KM.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

^^^^ source pls ...



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Reported for secretly insulting in code (which I removed.)
> 
> On a serious note, I have just finished eating, my brain was not in working order when I said that, and usually during that time I forget what I said previously. That was an ignorant statement by me I admit, but this situation is not out of control until backup efforts fail.



As I have pointed out above ... backup efforts have failed ...

If u consider back up efforts as Plan B

Right now we are running at Plan D or E



> 3:46am
> 
> More on Fukushima's No.2 reactor. Yukiya Amano, the IAEA chief, told reporters there was "a possibility of core damage" - estimated at less than five per cent of the fuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually, they haven't really failed. All three reactors which are in danger are still being filled with sea water and boric acid and the radioactivity is dropping. The evacuation radi has been reduced by a full 10 km's. abcd, stop with the fearmongering.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> ^^^^ source pls ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I consider backup efforts to have failed when you can logically look at a situation and go "We have no more plans left to stabilize this issue." At that point, you have a disaster because you can not do anything except let it run it's course without aversion.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Actually it is, because unlike TV anchors who just want ratings, we look this shit up to make sure our information is correct.



Are  you serious when you say, you are a better source than journalists ??? Come on, i read of this forum that the situation is under control since friday/saturday, but when we see how the things in this nuclear plant, we can't deny the situation become more and more difficult. It's not a nuclear catastrophe but the situation there is worst than in friday. 



kyrax12 said:


> Is these really a source to trust?
> 
> 1. International media would most likely blow things out of proportion to get more ratings in.
> 
> 2. Japanese media will likely downplay the situations to reduce mass panic.



I agree with this to be honest. I difficult to have good informations. It's like the Israeli/Palestinian conflicts with different biased sources.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Being on plan D or E means nothing.. Well nothing more than the precedent back-up plan failed and they now are using another one (who is working..)


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Actually, they haven't really failed. All three reactors which are in danger are still being filled with sea water and boric acid and the radioactivity is dropping. The evacuation radi has been reduced by a full 10 km's. abcd, stop with the fearmongering.



I am sorry If u consider this fear mongering ... If u read ll my posts in this thread u would find the opposite, I have tried to provide information as neutral as possible.

Chernobyl was a huge disaster , but that does not mean every disaster should be compared to something of that scale.

This is not and will not become as bad as chernobyl simply because the plants are not functioning. 

However there are 6 reactors having problems here unlike the 1 reactor at chernobyl.

Japan is a more densely packed country that Soviet union so the number of people affected per sq metre could be more.

People have been evacuated from the 20 km radius already and those who are in 30 km radius are asked to stay indoors to reduce the effect from any alpha radiation.

But this is not the whole problem.... 

Unlike the tsunami or earthquake this affected region cannot be reused for 100's of years ( primarily because the half life of radioactive ceasium is 30 years ) 

So no one from this region can return to their homes or use the property, the land itself cannot be safely reused.... 


I am sure this is a disaster ...



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I consider backup efforts to have failed when you can logistically look at a situation and go "We have no more plans left to stabilize this issue." At that point, you have a disaster because you can not do anything except let it run it's course without aversion.



Well as much as I want them to work ... they arent real back up plans because they could make things worse

1) Using seawater for cooling increases corrosion and can block the pipes with the salt deposits which might cause some problems (and render the reactor useless ), but it is better than not cooling the reactors at all....

2) The people working in the reactor have already taken in a large amount of radiation which is going to affect them for the rest of their lives.... ( They are Heroes)

Most back up plans would not have such problems...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> Are you serious when you say, you are a better source than journalists ??? Come on, i read of this forum that the situation is under control since friday/saturday, but when we see how the things in this nuclear plant, we can't deny the situation become more and more difficult. It's not a nuclear catastrophe but the situation there is worst than in friday.


 
Which I have never once (purposefully) tried to deny. I am simply saying the situation is being over dramatized, and is not a complete disaster until they have exhausted all backup plans and have still failed to stabilize the reactors. At that point you can look at it, and call it a disaster because there are no more implementations that could potentially avert it. This is when it would be the proper time to throw around stuff that could make people panic.



abcd said:


> Well as much as I want them to work ... they arent real back up plans because they could make things worse
> 
> 1) Using seawater for cooling increases corrosion and can block the pipes with the salt deposits which might cause some problems (and render the reactor useless ), but it is better than not cooling the reactors at all....
> 
> ...


 
It is still a potential backup plan that could work, and thus should be considered on the list as such. It is not a disaster until they have used up every last resource and failed to stop it.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

> Unlike the tsunami or earthquake this affected region cannot be reused  for 100's of years ( primarily because the half life of radioactive  ceasium is 30 years )



That is if worse come to worst or the situation right now ? If I remeber correctly this would be the case in a worst case scenario..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Do you believe everything the TV tells you?



No, I believe in FOX News as its "Fair & Balanced"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> That is if worse come to worst or the situation right now ? If I remeber correctly this would be the case in a worst case scenario..


 
It would be, but so far only Chernobyl has shown such a catastrophe.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Yet no one has died from this yet, which is a far cry from 1986 when multiple people died trying to stop a spiraling out of control Chernobyl. Look, the situation is not getting worse, they have already dealt with major issues, no deaths have been reported yet, no major explosion which would eject at least 50% of the core's radioactive material into the air has happened, and quite frankly they've been doing a damn good job of keeping reactors from having a meltdown.
> 
> Why do you have to be so pessimistic about a situation that is obviously not worsening by the day? The situation has the potential to become bad, but so far they have kept it contained with only minor issues that are a farcry from the problems Chernobyl had.



death toll is 2500 with 10k's missing.  my statement that things are getting worse wasn't only about nuclear issues.

and lol, if taking in large doses of radiation isn't gonna shorten your lifespan, go to the dentists and get x rays with no lead vest


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> death toll is 2500 with 10k's missing. my statement that things are getting worse wasn't only about nuclear issues.


 
I wasn't referring to your statement, and that argument is an out of date argument that I already admitted was wrong.

Read the thread before you reply to someone's post, genius.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Death toll is rising only because you can't count every death right from the beginning of the catastrophe.. You can't use that as an argument for "things are getting worse".. It was already in this situatioon from the beginning..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Death Toll isn't rising at Fukushima I, FapperWocky.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know if the Guardian Live Blog's reactor status is up to date. 
To be fair, the feeling i get is that normal people including myself are just confused; pretty much everyone is saying different things.

All this Caesium fears depends on the size of the leak and what has been leaked into the environments, is official word still that the core vessels are intact?


----------



## NanoHaxial (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> Chernobyl was a huge disaster , but that does not mean every disaster should be compared to something of that scale.
> 
> This is not and will not become as bad as chernobyl simply because the plants are not functioning.
> 
> However there are 6 reactors having problems here unlike the 1 reactor at chernobyl.



Chernobyl didn't even have a containment vessel. It was also the result of a runaway nuclear chain reaction. Unlike Chernobyl, the Japanese reactors have a steel/concrete containment system. The situations with these reactors is probably somewhat closer to what happened with Three Mile Island where a quarter of the reactor core melted and the steel containment structure still held.

The Japanese reactors were shut down swiftly and the nuclear reactions put to a stop long ago. However, the heat remained and is what needed to be dealt with (which is where the cooling comes in). The failure of the cooling system is also why there's some radioactive material and hydrogen being released. 

The steam/hydrogen gas produced from the heat needs to be released at times to reduce pressure, leading to the hydrogen explosions and releasing small amounts of radioactive material (much of which is blown out to sea).

The evacuations are simply precautionary measures since some of the material is still possibly harmful despite short half-lives or limited travel distance. They're also preparing potassium iodide pills to help neutralize the potential harm from any radioactive materials.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> That is if worse come to worst or the situation right now ? If I remeber correctly this would be the case in a worst case scenario..



It is the present scenario... It can become worse ...



NanoHaxial said:


> Chernobyl didn't even have a containment vessel. It was also the result of a runaway nuclear chain reaction. Unlike Chernobyl, the Japanese reactors have a steel/concrete containment system. The situations with these reactors is probably somewhat closer to what happened with Three Mile Island where a quarter of the reactor core melted and the steel containment structure still held.
> 
> The Japanese reactors were shut down swiftly and the nuclear reactions put to a stop long ago. However, the heat remained and is what needed to be dealt with (which is where the cooling comes in). The failure of the cooling system is also why there's some radioactive material and hydrogen being released.
> 
> ...



2 reactors have already had partial meltdowns and the 3rd might be going to a full meltdown ..

I am sure that is worse than TMI dont u think?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> It is the present scenario... It can become worse ...


Emphasis on 'could' or 'can'. From what the present scenario is, things are improving.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> It is the present scenario... It can become worse ...



Worst is 30 km affected.. you posted it yourself. May I have the source on the whole embrigated area is now unlivable for the next 30 year or so ?

---

Anyways I will stop posting.. If people wants to firmly think the worst case scenario will happens then be my guest.

In the end if nothings happened I will simply laugh my ass out of them.. And if the worst happens then congrats.. you argued for a Tchernobyl-light happening for the past 5 days.. :33


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Its 20 KM affected now, Mandom.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Japan.....
One after another...


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Worst is 30 km affected.. you posted it yourself. May I have the source on the whole embrigated area is now unlivable for the next 30 year or so ?



30 km radius ...

diameter =  pi * r*r

= 3.14 * 30 * 30

2826 square kms 

half of the region is the ocean ..

So still 1400 square kilometres affected..



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its 20 KM affected now, Mandom.



It is not a digital pulse where 20 kms is affected and suddenly the 21 st km is better ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2011)

so, any good news?


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> 30 km radius ...
> 
> diameter = 2 * pi * r*r
> 
> ...


1400 actually. Area of a circle = pi*r^2 ;-)

And SuperSaiyaMan12, it's always been 20km evacuated, 30km evacuated if possible, otherwise confined in homes.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> 1400 actually. Area of a circle = pi*r^2 ;-)
> 
> And SuperSaiyaMan12, it's always been 20km evacuated, 30km evacuated if possible, otherwise confined in homes.



oh yeah will coorect it :/


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> It is not a digital pulse where 20 kms is affected and suddenly the 21 st km is better ...



Generally it is better then being at 20kms, it still might be not be safe to a decent percentage but generally being at 21kms would be better then being at 20kms


----------



## NanoHaxial (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> 2 reactors have already had partial meltdowns and the 3rd might be going to a full meltdown ..
> 
> I am sure that is worse than TMI dont u think?



Three Mile Island was a partial meltdown. Even if one of the reactors were to have a full meltdown, it's unlikely to breach both the steel and concrete containment.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh man when will this end...


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

NanoHaxial said:


> Three Mile Island was a partial meltdown. Even if one of the reactors were to have a full meltdown, it's unlikely to breach both the steel and concrete containment.



The possible damage to reactor No 2's containment vessel still concerns Yukiya Amano, director general of the International Atomic Energy Agency, based on further comments he made to a press conference today in Vienna, via Reuters:

*"Is it a crack? Is it a hole? Is it nothing? That we don't know yet," Amano said. But he said the pressure in the primary containment vessel had not fallen. "If there is a huge damage the pressure should go down."
*
Amano's comments were opaque, after he was asked if conditions at the plant were likely to improve or worsen. "There are mixed indications," he said.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

NanoHaxial said:


> Three Mile Island was a partial meltdown. Even if one of the reactors were to have a full meltdown, it's unlikely to breach both the steel and concrete containment.





abcd said:


> The possible damage to reactor No 2's containment vessel still concerns Yukiya Amano, director general of the International Atomic Energy Agency, based on further comments he made to a press conference today in Vienna, via Reuters:
> 
> *"Is it a crack? Is it a hole? Is it nothing? That we don't know yet," Amano said. But he said the pressure in the primary containment vessel had not fallen. "If there is a huge damage the pressure should go down."
> *
> Amano's comments were opaque, after he was asked if conditions at the plant were likely to improve or worsen. "There are mixed indications," he said.



from what i heard on the news all the hulls were breached, pressure was not being maintained and radiation was leaking from somewhere.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Contradictive news.. For real..


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

dont know if anyones posted this: 



> *Official: Japan's nuclear situation nearing severity of Chernobyl*
> 
> (CNN) -- The explosion Tuesday at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant has elevated the situation there to a "serious accident" on a level just below Chernobyl, a French nuclear official said, referring to an international scale that rates the severity of such incidents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> from what i heard on the news all the hulls were breached, pressure was not being maintained and radiation was leaking from somewhere.



What Channel and did they give a source ?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

*Japan's nuclear situation nearing severity of Chernobyl

*This title is worthy of a tabloid.. Especially when the article itself ain't stating that at all..


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> What Channel and did they give a source ?



He's in America, and you're in England.. So does it really matter what channel he gives if you're in two different Countries? You guys ever think about what you post before you try to knock someone creditability?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> so, any good news?



In Minamisanriku 9,700 people confirmed alive and evacuated.  Which is more important good news than the bad news regarding the nuclear situation in my opinion. That is to say this good news are more good news than the bad news regarding the nuclear situation are bad news.  I am not sure if I am phrasing it correctly. It doesn't mean that the nuclear situation is not a problem of course.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> *Japan's nuclear situation nearing severity of Chernobyl
> 
> *This title is worthy of a tabloid.. Especially when the article itself ain't stating that at all..



i know... well thats the title tough. i'm just copyin and pastin


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

No reproch to you.. It just shows how professional journalists are..


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

@Hand Banana

My question wasn't trying to knock his creditability but if you looked at the reports coming from "Green" experts such as Union of Concerned Scientists and some from the IAEA; you would get a huge difference in the scale of the problem.

That was the reason for my question. Sorry that i seemed to upset you but i think the giving sources when you report something from the media is helpful to all.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> i know... well thats the title tough. i'm just copyin and pastin



*If you think it's misinformation, don't spread it.*  NHK World seems to be the authoritative news in this manner--although they seem to think things are going pear shaped too.



> TEPCO: Spraying water from air "difficult"
> 
> Tokyo Electric Power has found it difficult to spray water from a helicopter to cool down a storage pool for spent nuclear fuel inside the No.4 reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

The NISA hasn't increased the threat level above 4.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> No reproch to you.. It just shows how professional journalists are..



yes its quite annoying to get conflicting reports. especially when its about something so important.



The Space Cowboy said:


> *If you think it's misinformation, don't spread it.*  NHK World seems to be the authoritative news in this manner--although they seem to think things are going pear shaped too.



i'm not sure if its misinformation. thats why i posted it. some people say one thing others say another... i think its best to have all sorts of views posted so that people can make up their mind about whats actually happening. (then again, conflicting reports have done nothing but confuse people up till now).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Reksveks said:


> What Channel and did they give a source ?



Cnn, and i presume they got their info from tepco people.  
they stated that water pressure was decreasing , meaning the water was leaking through somewhere after they pumped in to cool the shit.



Mandom said:


> *Japan's nuclear situation nearing severity of Chernobyl
> 
> *This title is worthy of a tabloid.. Especially when the article itself ain't stating that at all..



you are just being overly critical yourself.  the experts agree it's higher on the scale than a 4, therefore it is approaching the maximum scale severity of chernobyl.  and no i'm not wishing for a chernobyl.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll tell you right now just by what we've seen so far, its higher than 3 mile island.

And that's just going by events, as hardly any radiation leaked from 3MI. Not to be an alarmist or anything if people are still going on about that


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> Cnn, and i presume they got their info from tepco people.
> they stated that water pressure was decreasing , meaning the water was leaking through somewhere after they pumped in to cool the shit.
> 
> 
> ...



Which experts are the ones agreeing that it is on a scale higher than a 4? You understand if I will ask for links and evidence not only for that claim but for other claims as well, considering the prevalent misinformation on the issue. Not that you are necessarilly wrong on just that issue (the number of the scale being above 4) I just don't think that saying "experts say" is sufficient.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of contradictory headlines coming out from various U.S news.

 says two more reactors are in trouble, the  says Japan Officials are making gains.

BBC news say radiation levels are falling.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

As long as people give their sources, hopefully with a link; i don't mind what they post as long as it ain't distasteful.



> BBC LIVE BLOG
> 2009: The US Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) has said Japan's response to the crisis at the Fukushima Daiichi power plant has been in line with its own safety policies. Japan has recommended evacuation up to 20km (12 miles) around the reactors and advised people within 30km (19 miles) of the reactor to remain inside. "Those recommendations parallel the protective actions the United States would suggest should dose limits reach 1 rem to the entire body and 5 rem for the thyroid, an organ particularly susceptible to radiation uptake. The currently reported Japanese radiation measurements are well below these guidelines," a statement said.
> 
> 2022: The head of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), Yukiya Amano, has said he wants more timely and detailed information about developments at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant from the Japanese authorities. "The problem is very complicated, we do not have all the details of the information so what we can do is limited," he told a news conference in Vienna, according to Reuters. "I am trying to further improve the communication." Mr Amano said the UN agency planned to send a team of experts to Japan, possibly to help with environmental monitoring.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

> Soon after the latest events, France's nuclear safety authority ASN said the disaster ranks as a level 6 on the international scale of 1 to 7.
> 
> Level 7 was used only once, for Chernobyl in Ukraine in 1986. The 1979 accident at the Three Mile Island nuclear power plant in Pennsylvania was rated a level 5.
> 
> ...





other articles mention this too.  a chernobyl verteran said that the iaea doesn't care about dispensing accurate information to the public bc they are dependent on nuclear operators for survival.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2011)

Wtf is happening with the reactors?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> A lot of contradictory headlines coming out from various U.S news.
> 
> says two more reactors are in trouble, the  says Japan Officials are making gains.
> 
> BBC news say radiation levels are falling.



That's just cause news isnt updates automatically by every news site, MSNBC is probably very late


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 15, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> In Minamisanriku 9,700 people confirmed alive and evacuated.  Which is more important good news than the bad news regarding the nuclear situation in my opinion. That is to say this good news are more good news than the bad news regarding the nuclear situation are bad news.  I am not sure if I am phrasing it correctly. It doesn't mean that the nuclear situation is not a problem of course.


ty D:


i am so down because of the bad news that i wanted to know something good out of it all T-T


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's just cause news isnt updates automatically by every news site, MSNBC is probably very late





> msnbc.com staff and news service reports
> *updated 21 minutes ago *2011-03-15T20:01:22
> 
> 
> ...



The page said updated 21 minutes ago. Reactors 5 AND 6 are in trouble.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> other articles mention this too.  a chernobyl verteran said that the iaea doesn't care about dispensing accurate information to the public bc they are dependent on nuclear operators for survival.


The ASN, the anti-Nuclear part of France says it'll be a 6 or 7. Yeah...everyone else is rating things still a 4.


----------



## Reksveks (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> other articles mention this too.  a chernobyl verteran said that the iaea doesn't care about dispensing accurate information to the public bc they are dependent on nuclear operators for survival.



I think this is a problem on both sides of the nuclear argument, probably more so on the pro side but that because the "experts" on nuclear power whom are getting on the media are working with nuclear operators.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 15, 2011)

The radiation levels are falling, the reactors should be down completely in a few days. If the most recent explosion was the last, I'd say we're clear.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> The page said updated 21 minutes ago. Reactors 5 AND 6 are in trouble.



Hmm, well i guess some were right in not getting too complacent, its like a forest fire burning out of control, whenever you think you've got a tree appropriately hosed down another one just catches 

Hopefully the immediate danger is contained though, if its not..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

^ tepco says it's plan to helicopter ferry water to the site has failed, so things are going to plan?  why are countries issuing orders to embassies to evacuate their people?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The ASN, the anti-Nuclear part of France says it'll be a 6 or 7. Yeah...everyone else is rating things still a 4.



exactly.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The ASN, the anti-Nuclear part of France says it'll be a 6 or 7. Yeah...everyone else is rating things still a 4.



Where come from the others ????


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Where come from the others ????


NISA, Japan's Nuclear Authority, America's Nuclear Authority...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> The page said updated 21 minutes ago. Reactors 5 AND 6 are in trouble.



Considering how they handled the other 3 reactors I think they are the least of our worries and the spent fuel rod pool at 4 is the biggest concern and is the main reason why there are high levels of radiation.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

A major issue with nuclear power is the imagery associated with it... It had its great opening in the face of humanity (hiroshima)... It is also very mysterious, quasi-magical in nature for lots of people.

What's more is the random yet inevitable character of radioactive exposure: you don't know it's there, you don't feel it, but it may be killing you... With a cancer that will show up 10 years from now. Or maybe not. And finally, if you _do_ get a cancer, you'll probably blame the radioactivity, even though it could have been a lot of other things; and that only increases the scare.

So yeah, radioactivity conjures a lot of negative imagery. It's a lot like a disease, invisible and dead, and that reminds me of the mexican flu scare.

The end result is that 10 people dying from radiation exposure will get more coverage than 20,000 dying from the pollution resulting from coal or oil use. Or than 100,000 dying from a dam break. Because we're used to "normal" pollution, and we have a pretty good idea of how dam breaks kill people. So yes, there is a tendency to overreact to it.

That said, rating this below TMI is absolutely ridiculous. Any sane person can see that.


			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> Considering how they handled the other 3 reactors I think they are the least of our worries and the spent fuel rod pool at 4 is the biggest concern and is the main reason why there are high levels of radiation.


Aren't 5 and 6 also fuel pools?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

> Aren't 5 and 6 also fuel pools?



I believe they all have spent fuel rod pools at every reactor.

They dont want to say 6 right at this time because people are freaking out about it. The reactor issue isnt really the reason why it should be a 6 either. Its the spent fuel rod pool that has elevated this incident.

Our own bodies produce radiation. Things you might not want to stick your face near though is the TV and microwave. Especially the microwave.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Aren't 5 and 6 also fuel pools?



They arent in danger zone yet ( they are in warning zone )



> Japanese nuclear plant operator Tepco is considering removing panels from the No 5 and No 6 reactors at the damaged Fukushima nuclear site to prevent hydrogen build-up, the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has announced.
> 
> The IAEA said in a statement: "Units 5 and 6 were shut down at the time of the earthquake ... both reactors are currently loaded with fuel," and that "plant operators were considering the removal of panels from units 5 and 6 reactor buildings to prevent a possible build-up of hydrogen in the future".



guardian live blog



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> NISA, Japan's Nuclear Authority, America's Nuclear Authority...





> The Institute for Science and International Security in the US also says the state of Fukushima's reactors has worsened considerably: "This event is now closer to a level six, and it may unfortunately reach a level seven".
> 
> The ISIS said in a statement:
> 
> ...


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

They should cause I think letting them explode leaves too much room for possible damage such as what happened to unit 2.

They ran with it since it worked with 1 and 3 and when something got damaged in 2 they are now taking more precautions.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> They should cause I think letting them explode leaves too much room for possible damage such as what happened to unit 2.
> 
> They ran with it since it worked with 1 and 3 and when something got damaged in 2 they are now taking more precautions.



Yeah .. and most people have been evacuated already so they can afford to take such steps...


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

So that means reactors 1 and 3 are already safe? I heard this morning that reactor 1 lost any power to produce more heat.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> So that means reactors 1 and 3 are already safe? I heard this morning that reactor 1 lost any power to produce more heat.



Less heat = good.

Some of you are following this like the plague. Maybe reading up on the basics of nuclear reactions and what is going on might do you some good and quell some unrest.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2011)

Sincerely, it is fairly obvious that this incident is *much worse* than TMI, and *much better* than Chernobyl. So it must be somewhere between the two, either at 5, 6, or 7. 6 is right in between and seems reasonable, though I do not know if TMI is considered "borderline 4" or Chernobyl "borderline off-scale", in which case a 5 or a 7 may also be justified.

In any case, 4 is stupid. I believe that authorities try to couterbalance irrational public fears by downplaying everything. i.e. "if you tell them it's a 4, they panic like it's an 8. Let's tell them it's a 4, and they'll panic accordingly."


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Less heat = good.



In short reactor 1 is already out of danger and 3 is heading the same way, right?



Razgriez said:


> Some of you are following this like the plague. Maybe reading up on the basics of nuclear reactions and what is going on might do you some good and quell some unrest.



What do you mean?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Sincerely, it is fairly obvious that this incident is *much worse* than TMI, and *much better* than Chernobyl. So it must be somewhere between the two, either at 5, 6, or 7. 6 is right in between and seems reasonable, though I do not know if TMI is considered "borderline 4" or Chernobyl "borderline off-scale", in which case a 5 or a 7 may also be justified.
> 
> In any case, 4 is stupid. I believe that authorities try to couterbalance irrational public fears by downplaying everything.



well this is japan u r talking about, they lie about everything.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> So that means reactors 1 and 3 are already safe? I heard this morning that reactor 1 lost any power to produce more heat.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Im not entire sure of this board's accuracy but they look pretty informed right here with pictures and information.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Im not entire sure of this board's accuracy but they look pretty informed right here with pictures and information.



Its a pretty good collection of sources.. Similar to what I am following too 

Previous link , this one and many live blogs...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 15, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> if a certain chan site has any decency left, they will hunt down those bigots and post their real name and address on every gay web sites.


 
Well, they've already acquired the address and telephone number of the YouTube girl who uploaded "GOD IS SOOOO GOOOD!!!", which claimed that God did this to Japan due to them being atheists (lol she's an idiot). They are definitely keeping up with the crazies. 

And teehee at how people honestly believe that humans can stand up to an ~8.9 earthquake and plan accordingly, from the nuclear reactors down to the evacuation of every person. Do you not realize how silly that is?


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 15, 2011)

^ If she seriously thinks it's God's doing, she never read the Bible.

On topic: I don't really get it, do they actually want to open the core to release the pressure, or they want to keep it intact?

What are they trying to do to prevent reactor 5 and 6 overheating?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

On a side note...
fuck, I just read an article on CNN about how the Japanese will be dealig with their Shinto and Buddhist beliefs on this tragedy...  
...the freaking comment section is full of "OUR LORD JESUS CHRISTS", "REPENT", "The bible says...-", "atheist lolz"  

C'moooonn!!  I only expected that on Foxnews comments, not there!


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

soulnova said:


> On a side note...
> fuck, I just read an article on CNN about how the Japanese will be dealig with their Shinto and Buddhist beliefs on this tragedy...
> ...the freaking comment section is full of "OUR LORD JESUS CHRISTS", "REPENT", "The bible says...-", "atheist lolz"
> 
> C'moooonn!!  I only expected that on Foxnews comments, not there!



on the contrary comments an al jazeera say allah will protect them etc etc ... the irony (considering popular stereotypes)



> A fire in the spent atomic fuel pool at Japan's stricken nuclear reactors would dramatically raise the dangers of a radiation leak, the Guardian's US environment correspondent Suzanne Goldenberg reports.
> 
> Nuclear engineers warn there is more radioactive material stored in those pools than in the reactor cores. There is also a bigger chance of radiation spreading due to fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Im not entire sure of this board's accuracy but they look pretty informed right here with pictures and information.



Dat Nikkei average. Down 10%


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

japanese hoarding/panic buying



> Canned goods, batteries, bread and bottled water have vanished from store shelves and long lines of cars circle gas stations, as Japan grapples with a new risk set off by last week's earthquake, tsunami and ensuing nuclear crisis: panic-buying.
> 
> Far outside the disaster zone, stores are running out of necessities, raising government fears that hoarding may hurt the delivery of emergency food aid to those who really need it.
> 
> ...





don't ever doubt me, i speak the truth


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 15, 2011)

So, just in theory: what would happen if the poured large amounts of soil on the pools?


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

How can they tell how far the radiation has spread// Its not like yuo can see it.
Plus someone said the workers are getting 3 years of radiation in an hour. What is 3 years of radiation?


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> How can they tell how far the radiation has spread// Its not like yuo can see it.
> Plus someone said the workers are getting 3 years of radiation in an hour. What is 3 years of radiation?



geiger muller counters ??

and all this 3 years of radition etc are ways of playing down the effects

max recieved radiation by them in 1 hour is 400 milliserviets.... if they get 5000 they die in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

Why does it seem like everyone here is blowing everything out of proportion? Also lol, not trying to be rude but don't you guys have other things to do besides checking out what goes on in Japan every minute of the day?? For me the past couple of days no one has been making a big deal out of it. Just watch it on the news, read the newspaper and carry on with their day as usual.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 15, 2011)

Run on iodine tablets here in Washington state.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here is blowing everything out of proportion? Also lol, not trying to be rude but don't you guys have other things to do besides checking out what goes on in Japan every minute of the day?? For me the past couple of days no one has been making a big deal out of it. Just watch it on the news, read the newspaper and carry on with their day as usual.



Depends on how connected u are with the disaster... I escaped one tsunami with pure luck and saw the devastation ... It affects me a lot more than others I guess.... 

Guess what? the tsunami reached the nuclear plant near my city (100 kms from my home)





> Chennai , Dec. 28. 2004
> 
> THE Madras Atomic Power Station's nuclear power generating facilities are safe, and the unit which was shutdown when the tsunami hit will restart in a week's time, the Secretary in the Department of Atomic Energy and Chairman, Atomic Energy Commission, Dr Anil Kakodkar, said today.
> 
> ...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here is blowing everything out of proportion? Also lol, not trying to be rude but don't you guys have other things to do besides checking out what goes on in Japan every minute of the day?? For me the past couple of days no one has been making a big deal out of it. Just watch it on the news, read the newspaper and carry on with their day as usual.



I wonder how Japanese people feel when they hear and read all this news going on. Put yourself in the shoes of a Japanese resident.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> geiger muller counters ??
> 
> and all this 3 years of radition etc are ways of playing down the effects
> 
> max recieved radiation by them in 1 hour is 400 milliserviets.... if they get 5000 they die in 2 or 3 weeks



Dang, what emits 5000? Also how strong is an xray? One more thing. What will be the effects of them of being under 400miliserviets for an hour?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Dang, what emits 5000? Also how strong is an xray? One more thing. What will be the effects of them of being under 400miliserviets for an hour?



Im sure fully exposed fuel rods emit more then 5k.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here is blowing everything out of proportion? Also lol, not trying to be rude but don't you guys have other things to do besides checking out what goes on in Japan every minute of the day?? For me the past couple of days no one has been making a big deal out of it. Just watch it on the news, read the newspaper and carry on with their day as usual.



abcd answered ur other question.

as for this question, i'm concerned about radiation traveling on the trade winds, the same winds that are known to carry chinese smog to the US.  this isn't even a question.  pineapple express is a weather system that carries hot humid air from hawaii to western US in winter, causing tropical type rains.  weather travels and carries shit, it matters.

also, there's a humanitarian crisis underway, if half of japan were to become uninhabitable, where would those people go? what would happen to the global economy? 

it's a big deal, u acting like it's not shows something u don't want to be showing..


----------



## very bored (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Why does it seem like everyone here is blowing everything out of proportion?


It's the internet.  Alarmism tends to run rampant.


> Also lol, not trying to be rude but don't you guys have other things to do besides checking out what goes on in Japan every minute of the day??


It is an interesting piece of recent news (understatement), and Where else can we get +1 posts?


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> abcd answered ur other question.
> 
> as for this question, i'm concerned about radiation traveling on the trade winds, the same winds that are known to carry chinese smog to the US.  this isn't even a question.  pineapple express is a weather system that carries hot humid air from hawaii to western US in winter, causing tropical type rains.  weather travels and carries shit, it matters.
> 
> ...


I understand that but what we are doing is just watching. Seems like people here are so into like the world is ending and crying about it and making every new piece of information something to go nuts about. I try to stay updated but so much is going on every second plus I'm so busy. Good post, really informative.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> I understand that but what we are doing is just watching. Seems like people here are so into like the world is ending and crying about it and making every new piece of information something to go nuts about. I try to stay updated but so much is going on every second plus I'm so busy. Good post, really informative.



Watching this is also really important ...

This brings the bigger debate of using nuclear energy and its accompanied cost....  Businesses will look for short term profits , Developing countries do not have much of choice ... 

From the perspective of the world the nuclear problem is bigger, 

From humanitarian perspective everything that has happened is important.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2011)

> There has been a fresh fire at the quake-stricken ushima Daiichi nuclear plant in northern Japan.
> 
> The new blaze began at reactor four. The plant has already been hit by four explosions in as many days, which have triggered radiation leaks.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12754883


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well if things are stabilizing at the other reactors, I guess this fire could be put out quickly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

The outlook doesn't look good from specialists(including the union of concerned scientists) While Chernobyl did not have a containment vessel, the fire explosion caused most of the radioactive material to be released into the stratosphere actually diminishing the impact felt by people on the ground.

In Japan's case however, it is not an explosion that would happen but instead a much more potent release of radiation released at the ground level, infecting more people.

That's what i'm hearing from "Ken Bergeron", who is a Nuclear Specialist on MSNBC


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

MSNBC is the like the liberal version of Foxnews.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

The key word is 'can'. It matters if it does or doesn't. Lots of things, especially the Worst Case Scenario can happen, but the probability of it actually happening though?

Edit: Things are re-entering the 'yellow' area at the first three reactors now, when this morning they were still in the red according to Wikipedia's chart.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2011)

A guy was talking on BBC the other day explaining how messed the situation at Japan could be if the reactors ended up doing what they are doing at this moment.

I thought he was exaggerating, now I am afraid he was right all along.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

He probably is exaggerating. Again, this is a ratings grabber.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

abcd said:


> Watching this is also really important ...
> 
> This brings the bigger debate of using nuclear energy and its accompanied cost....  Businesses will look for short term profits , Developing countries do not have much of choice ...
> 
> ...


What can replace nuclear power?



Inuhanyou said:


> The outlook doesn't look good from specialists(including the union of concerned scientists) While Chernobyl did not have a containment vessel, the fire explosion caused most of the radioactive material to be released into the stratosphere actually diminishing the impact felt by people on the ground.
> 
> In Japan's case however, it is not an explosion that would happen but instead a much more potent release of radiation released at the ground level, infecting more people.
> 
> That's what i'm hearing from "Ken Bergeron", who is a Nuclear Specialist on MSNBC



How long was it before ti was safe to live in teh area after Chernobly?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Its still not safe to live near Chernobyl.

The thing that fucked Chernobyl was the fact that the core exploded itself and all that wonderful nuclear fuel went flying all over the place which just radiated everything with the type of radiation that destroys environments for thousands of years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Run on iodine tablets here in Washington state.


That just proves how fucking stupid people are. We nuked that same country twice...did it blow over here then?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

Who knows, people are scared about this even if it wasn't anything possible


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sick of people freaking out and acting stupid clear across the world. The calmest people in the world right now are the Japanese. They at least have their goddamn dignity, most of the rest of you should follow the example.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet sensationalism.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

The only person happy about this is probably Gadafi, it gave him the chance to back door the rebels while the world mourns.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Its still not safe to live near Chernobyl.
> 
> The thing that fucked Chernobyl was the fact that the core exploded itself and all that wonderful nuclear fuel went flying all over the place which just radiated everything with the type of radiation that destroys environments for thousands of years.



So the radiation is just lingling there slowly dieing? Or did they reduce it? In Jpan the reactors are releasing radiation and needs to be cooled down. In Chernobly, was it just one big explosion that released all the radiation?


----------



## BassGS (Mar 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm sick of people freaking out and acting stupid clear across the world. The calmest people in the world right now are the Japanese. They at least have their goddamn dignity, most of the rest of you should follow the example.



I'm not worried in the slighiest. Just want some information before I go off to work. And in a face of any horrible event all you can do is stay calm and level headed. Losing your cool will ruin the success. I'm sure in any disaster it goes to same to the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> So the radiation is just lingling there slowly dieing? Or did they reduce it? In Jpan the reactors are releasing radiation and needs to be cooled down. In Chernobly, was it just one big explosion that released all the radiation?


People do live and work in Chernobly area though. 

I think they even allow people access to the Zone and there are upkeep workers around and the like. The area is still damaged and mostly a ghost town though.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> So the radiation is just lingling there slowly dieing? Or did they reduce it? In Jpan the reactors are releasing radiation and needs to be cooled down. In Chernobly, was it just one big explosion that released all the radiation?


I dont know the details of Chernobyl but there is several different types of radiation that has been explained in various articles Ive posted in the past.

The kind that is released now has a quick half life in other words when its released it quickly becomes unradioactive after so long. This varies depending on the element's half life. This can be within a few milliseconds to a few hours which you can tell when radiation levels drop after explosions and ventilation procedures.

The bad kind is what is produced by the nuclear fuel. If that stuff is ever exposed it will release radioactive elements that can linger longer then man has lived on the planet.



> I think they even allow people access to the Zone and there are upkeep workers around and the like. The area is still damaged and mostly a ghost town though.



Its not safe to eat possibly anything growing in the area though. Im sure they did some work in cleaning up the place so you can actually walk around and not die a few hours later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know the details but there is several different types of radiation that has been explained in various articles Ive posted in the past.
> 
> The kind that is released now has a quick half life in other words when its released it quickly becomes unradioactive after so long. This varies depending on the element's half life. This can be within a few milliseconds to a few hours which you can tell when radiation levels drop after explosions and ventilation procedures.
> 
> ...



Well the zone is like 30 KM around it, I did a little research over it, the whole thing is really eerie, some of the pictures and videos from it online look like scenes from Silent Hill or something.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well the zone is like 30 KM around it, I did a little research over it, the whole thing is really eerie, some of the pictures and videos from it online look like scenes from Silent Hill or something.



Heh just play call of duty.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People do live and work in Chernobly area though.
> 
> I think they even allow people access to the Zone and there are upkeep workers around and the like. The area is still damaged and mostly a ghost town though.



Yeah, but the houses that got touched from radiation, are like they always were, but no one touches even a thing out or inside them. And in a closer area, there's like no life, no grass, flowers etc.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm. On the news here they're saying that the "new" fire is actually the first one. It was never put out.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well the zone is like 30 KM around it, I did a little research over it, the whole thing is really eerie, some of the pictures and videos from it online look like scenes from Silent Hill or something.


The evacuation zone is actually 20 KM.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 15, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The evacuation zone is actually 20 KM.



I think he is talking about Chernobyl.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah. My mistake then.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2011)

As far as I know you can't get to the area closer to the Reactor on Chernobyl. 

Pretty much the rest was taken back by nature. There are tours around the city and you need to wear something that indicates your radiation count. At the end, I think you just shower and take a pill and you are good to go. That doesn't mean it can't fuck you up if you stay longer. 

There are some old people living not far from the city because they didn't have anywhere else to go and they "seem fine". They have their own garden and chickens. I guess the problem would be if you are young and want to have children afterwards, that just fucks up your gametes.


----------



## Koori (Mar 15, 2011)

It's clearly obvious someone wants to take advantage from all this and tries to make the people panic more.

And yeah, by "someone" I'm referring to the ones who are against nuclear energy or Japan.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 15, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Dang, what emits 5000? Also how strong is an xray? One more thing. What will be the effects of them of being under 400miliserviets for an hour?


Just a little note: Sievert (Sv) is a unit for equivalent dose. It is the absorbed dose multiplied by a biological weighting factor. Some organs are more susceptible to certain types of radiation (or any kind) than others--neutrons are particularly nasty--so the biological dose is not a simple thing to predict. Liver has a different weighting factor than lungs, etc. Absorbed dose (Gray, Gy) is the amount of radiation that is absorbed into a piece of matter, without any regard to biological effect.

Now, if you talk about emitting radiation, you're not talking about either units. The SI unit for radioactivity is Becquerel (Bq), which is decays per second. The amount of radiation you'd find passing through an area outside the reactor though would be the number of Bqs multiplied by shielding factors and the fractional area from the source (often assumed a fraction of a sphere). (Then you have the material that enters the environment in smoke, etc... which isn't as shielded and is closer to people, is inhaled, etc.)


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

I should have invested in Bourse.. Ecological energy (wind energy) are having a phenomenous boom right now.. +17% for Veolia.. Leader of wind energy in France.. More or less the same for sun energy..


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Market aren't falling down because of this. The radiation level are actually going down and were inoffensive. (check abcd post). If worse come to worst only 30 km will be affected.
> 
> In short god you're such a fkin alarmists. Refrain from posting if it's to misinform people.



I'm a fuckin alarmist, yet I can find dozens of pages today also showing the reactor 4 fire that continued boiling despite Tepco's continued downplaying of the event which is nothing new popping up today hours after I posted it. I'll just post 4 on the subject and leave it at that:


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/us-tsunami-atlantis-idUSTRE72B2JR20110312
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/us-japan-quake-idUSTRE72A0SS20110315?pageNumber=3


And yes insider news that a plant is on the verge of a meltdown in the vicinity of the capital of the 3rd largest economy in the world is going to affect stocks. I don't know what you think caused the sudden shift. There are also people calmly leaving the area. I could have said everyone should remain calm in New Orleans following Katrina for that matter. Just because no one is going to die this second doesnt mean the best choice is to stay. 

There's no real way to evacuate 30m people in 10 hrs. So the best bet is for the govt to tell everyone to continue remaining inside. And then hope enough radiation doesnt get into their systems to present immediate complications. I don't know who you've talked to on this, but trust me there are foreign service agents who are probably more informed than you and are panicked for good reason. I keep a calm head in most situations but also realize when time is of the essence you should do what you can calmly.

I've been here 6 yrs now, posting for over 15, and had a reasonably sized board in the 90s of which a couple members here once belonged. I dont say something like this without reason, and Ive been here for a fair share of disasters without saying the sky is falling here. This is probably the first time Ive made a post like that here, but in each case am short on time, and really dont have much more now as Im moving around a lot and hosting someone temporarily, so sorry if theres only so much detail provided but since half of what was said wasnt confirmed publicly until afterwards what sources do you expect me to be able to post. St this point though it is what it is and people are probably best following govt advice from here on out.

 You may want to refrain from posting if you aren't sure of what you're saying. From an engineering standpoint, economic standpoint, and govt official standpoint Im pretty certain Im not going out of my way to spread misinformation. Im not a conspiracy theorist. The only part Im really unsure of is the affect on the human body as Im not a biologist, so I have to go on what I read for that. Past that say what you want if it makes you feel good, I feel Ive done what I could and should do. Hope you feel the same.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going with the "you guys are fear mongering alarmists" theory.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyodo BREAKING NEWS: Fuel rod damage at Fukushima's 2 reactors estimated at 70%, 33%.

Breaking: TEPCO says it is considering dispersing boric acid over the No.4 plant from a helicopter



> Minoru Ogoda, a spokesman for the Japanese nuclear safety agency, tells AFP: "We have received information [from Tepco] that the fire and smoke is now invisible, and it appears to have gone out of its own accord."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 15, 2011)

Go home and be a losing man.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I don't see the point of closing this thread and opening a new one since in here people post news relevant to the situation and comment upon them. What will be the difference with your new thread? Comments will be restricted?



No restricted comments whatsoever other than some suggestions.  Once a thread reaches a certain size, no one's ever going to go back and read it all, so we get the same stuff posted over and over again.  I'll try to do a roundup of current news in the OP.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 15, 2011)

Bad poster.

Your supposed to be in awe of the NEW SHINY THREAD.  Clearly we must put you into one of the cafe's fine reeducation camps.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 15, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> No restricted comments whatsoever other than some suggestions.  Once a thread reaches a certain size, no one's ever going to go back and read it all.



Ah I see, so it will be more updated as far as news goes. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and I expect a more mature reaction from people here and fewer retarded comments


Good idea.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

in b4 close


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Pool
is 
closed
due
to 
weeaboos


----------

